# Lace Party Aug 13 to Aug 28 WIP and Hawaii with Babalou



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Greetings Lace Party-ers and guests. A note to the newcomers: the Lace Party grew out of a workshop hosted by Dragonflylace (a/k/a DFL). The workshop is still here on KP. Everyone is welcome to join us as often as you like at the Lace Party. We share our daily goings-on and, of course, our knitting projects. We do love to see photos, finished projects or WIPs. If you have a question, just ask; someone is sure to answer. Every two weeks, on a pre-arranged schedule, someone hosts a new Lace Party. Sometimes we work on the same project, but we always share whatever we are working on, lace or not. We hope you will join us.

You are invited to join us in knitting lace and sharing your projects. We enjoy pictures, seeing progress Our main requirement is mutual respect for everyone. 

This session we are working on WIPs and seeing pictures from my trip to Hawaii. I think we all have things we are trying to finish. 

In February, my DH and I decided to spend a month on the big island of Kona in Hawaii. He is an outside kind of guy and feels trapped in the winter. We managed it by inviting our very close friends to spend part of the month with us. My DH is the seeker of great places to stay and found an oceanfront condo for us in Kailua-Kona. One evening I was catching up on the phone with my wonderful friend, Kathleen, in Houston. We decided to have a real girly conversation with wine. As the conversation went on, she asked what trips we were planning. Eventually, I blurted out "you should come for a week!" It took her about 10 seconds to say, "are you kidding me?" And the rest is history.


----------



## Nana of 6 (Jan 21, 2016)

You're a very good friend. Great pictures.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

What lovely pictues! Beautiful area.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Nana of 6 said:


> You're a very good friend. Great pictures.


She and I have been friends since around 1998. We don't get to see each other often, so it was a real treat to spend time together. It was her first trip to Hawaii.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> What lovely pictues! Beautiful area.


Thank you. More to come tomorrow.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Great pics Barbara .I am here with you .


----------



## mossstitch (Nov 6, 2013)

Beautiful pictures . 
How does one hook up with the lace party ??


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

mossstitch said:


> Beautiful pictures .
> How does one hook up with the lace party ??


Hi -- Mossstitch. All you have to do is follow along. Most of us "Watch" the discussion so we get e-mail notices when new messages are posted. Every 2 weeks we start a new discussion in the SWAP..... etc section. The name of each discussion starts with "Lace Party". I hope you will continue to join us and please jump in with your comments. We'd love to get to know you a bit better. The group is very warm and welcoming and we are all lace addicts and enjoy enabling each other. You'll also see that our interests are far ranging and we freely share those interests too. The one thing that has been consistently true since the beginning is that we enjoy each other and do what we can to help our fellow lace knitters and KP'rs.

So, please jump in. We'd love to meet you.


----------



## Lizmossstitch (Oct 1, 2015)

Thanks so much Belle1 ,I hope I can figure out how to join in . I Have been knitting forever but made my first lace scarf just a few years ago ,I took a class first . I LOVE the beautiful shawls I have seen on KP . I took the Laura Nelkin class on Craftsy once ,I had to give up because I could not use stitch markers . Those are essential for me .


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Thank you, Barbara, for getting us going on the next couple of weeks. Looking forward to hearing more about your adventures and seeing more photos. :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks for starting a new LP, Barbara. Great photos. Hawaii is such a beautiful place & such a bonus you got to spend time with your good friend. We went about 10 yrs ago for 11 days to Honolulu & Maui. We hope to go again & see the other islands


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

annweb said:


> Great pics Barbara .I am here with you .


Great to have you, Ann.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

mossstitch said:


> Beautiful pictures .
> How does one hook up with the lace party ??


Welcome Mossstitch. We are glad to have you. If you want to share, let us know a little about you. You will learn about all of us if you follow the party.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Thanks for starting a new LP, Barbara. Great photos. Hawaii is such a beautiful place & such a bonus you got to spend time with your good friend. We went about 10 yrs ago for 11 days to Honolulu & Maui. We hope to go again & see the other islands


Thanks, Pam and Bonnie. We went for our first time two years ago and went to Maui, Kona and Honolulu to see Pearl Harbor.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Thanks, Pam and Bonnie. We went for our first time two years ago and went to Maui, Kona and Honolulu to see Pearl Harbor.


It's been awhile since we've been there, but we've always loved it. It's such a beautiful place. :sm24:


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

One or more new people! Who knows what we'll have this set of 100 (+/- 50 pages). :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:



Bonnie7591 said:


> Okra is one vegetable I've never tried. I think it's a southern thing?


I'd be surprised how much of a crop you got considering the temperature range you get in Saskatchewan, CA . I know Okra has 2 types (thorned and non-) and can grow in growth zones 4-10 here in the US. You may need to water it so it doesn't wilt if you notice it drooping...but you shouldn't have difficulty growing some.


tamarque said:


> Neat, but how do you use this pdf?


You can get the cloth (or cloth transfer) sheets from JoAnn's and Michael's...maybe Hobby Lobby. I would have recommended Hancock Fabrics but they're going out of business in quite a few places if not nationwide in the US. Near the quilting section at JoAnn's was the one place I saw a few.


tamarque said:


> FYI, the heat + humidity around here is downright dangerous now. There has been a multi-country weather warning for several days with the heat index in triple digits due to the humidity. Even early this a.m. when the temp read only 80*F, stepping out side was like an intense sauna. Have barely been able to move for days now. I have no A/C.


I've been there several times at the old apartment...no A/C. Swamp cooler method on the shadiest sides of the house where possible is the first possible solution I can recommend. I feel for you!
I gave this link before...but I wouldn't mind a selection sent to my new address for this/next year: http://www.rareseeds.com/summer-savory/
...under $2 for 300 seed

Maybe not available THIS year as supply may have been used up...but keep checking the Rareseeds website for other selections! PM me if you get the seeds so I might have some?

Bonnie7591 and tamarque --> You might want to at least look at the Rareseeds website for the Okra...if you care to. It grows better ground-based/larger planter than I currently have available. I know I need a larger planter for my Heirloom tomatoes next year. I can always move the planters to the North side if they don't improve at the South side. :sm24:


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

http://www.rareseeds.com/store/vegetables/okra/
30 varieties offered by Rareseeds! Now I'm a bit hungry for some fried okra with hot sauce/cayenne!

#20 thread (I hope), #11 needle/hook, and it's 4.25 inches. :sm24:


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Lizmossstitch said:


> Thanks so much Belle1 ,I hope I can figure out how to join in . I Have been knitting forever but made my first lace scarf just a few years ago ,I took a class first . I LOVE the beautiful shawls I have seen on KP . I took the Laura Nelkin class on Craftsy once ,I had to give up because I could not use stitch markers . Those are essential for me .


Lizmissstitch, nothing special to do but read along, comment when you feel like it, share pictures of what you are working on, and if we start a knit along you are interested in, knit with us. If you want to know more about us, search for previous Lace Party topics. You have joined, just come back but know we are a chatty group and discuss a variety of things, garden, bugs, pests, wild life, post links of patterns we find, pictures and more. The last party was a series of farm life stories and an view from the eyes of someone growing up there. Stories from age 5 to present. We go on vacation with others through their pictures, tour areas, cry in the frog pond together, and help others increase their stash and wip. :sm11:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> One or more new people! Who knows what we'll have this set of 100 (+/- 50 pages). :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:
> 
> I've been there several times at the old apartment...no A/C. Swamp cooler method on the shadiest sides of the house where possible is the first possible solution I can recommend. I feel for you!
> I gave this link before...but I wouldn't mind a selection sent to my new address for this/next year: http://www.rareseeds.com/summer-savory/
> ...


If okra grows in zones 4-10, I sure can't grow it???? We are zone 2


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Lizmossstitch said:



> Thanks so much Belle1 ,I hope I can figure out how to join in . I Have been knitting forever but made my first lace scarf just a few years ago ,I took a class first . I LOVE the beautiful shawls I have seen on KP . I took the Laura Nelkin class on Craftsy once ,I had to give up because I could not use stitch markers . Those are essential for me .


Liz -- Since we are all friends/nearly family, many refer to me as DeEtta which is my real name and you are welcome to also. As for markers --- I can't knit without them. They are like my third and fourth hand and maybe my mind too. Have you found your way with them yet?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> http://www.rareseeds.com/store/vegetables/okra/
> 30 varieties offered by Rareseeds! Now I'm a bit hungry for some fried okra with hot sauce/cayenne!
> 
> #20 thread (I hope), #11 needle/hook, and it's 4.25 inches. :sm24:


Very pretty doily


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> If okra grows in zones 4-10, I sure can't grow it???? We are zone 2


It's a bit late this year...even if I were to consider growing it: https://myfolia.com/plants/416-okra-abelmoschus-esculentus

Try to wait until you have a known month of 59+ Fahrenheit temperatures before you attempt to plant. The PH is described in the link I gave. You said you had higher than usual temperatures...maybe not EVERY year but something to try.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Barbara, those are stunning photos. Thank you so much for them. Welcome to all you newcomers. You are very welcome.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Hello Mossstitch .Look for your watched topics and you will find Lace Party .I found the hardest thing was remembering who was who . The next two weeks we are concentrating on WIPs while Barbara talks of her holiday .Sometimes we will be trying something different to knit but no oobligation to join the project ,just be there 
My grandson is staying ,he is sleeping in so I am still in my nightwear but have blocked a shawl this morning .
Have to think of things to entertain him otherwise he will want to be using his technological gadgets !The wonderful advancements have taken away the outdoor life for many children .Thankfully my grand children are encouraged to take part in a variety of outdoor pursuits .


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Great photos, Barbara. Welcome to new comers. The 4th clue of First Gift is out so that will be my main wip. I'm also working on a dress for a baby and a sweater for myself. Have ideas for next lace project percolating but I need to finish something first.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

annweb said:


> Hello Mossstitch .Look for your watched topics and you will find Lace Party .I found the hardest thing was remembering who was who . The next two weeks we are concentrating on WIPs while Barbara talks of her holiday .Sometimes we will be trying something different to knit but no oobligation to join the project ,just be there
> My grandson is staying ,he is sleeping in so I am still in my nightwear but have blocked a shawl this morning .
> Have to think of things to entertain him otherwise he will want to be using his technological gadgets !The wonderful advancements have taken away the outdoor life for many children .Thankfully my grand children are encouraged to take part in a variety of outdoor pursuits .


Have fun entertaining him, Ann.


----------



## LinaJO (Mar 27, 2016)

Well, hi, I've been wanting to join one of your lace parties since it was suggested to me by one of your members. I've been working on the lace workshop but had to take a break to make something for the very ill daughter of a friend...a WIP party sounds just right for me to start with!


----------



## LinaJO (Mar 27, 2016)

EGAD!!! I just noticed I missed the first "session"...shows you how my life is going right now. Will try to keep up.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

mossstitch said:


> Beautiful pictures .
> How does one hook up with the lace party ??


Look like you just have done it! Welcome. While you can get to us via the Daily Digest where we are listed in the Swap, etc section, once you post in a 'party' you will notices whenever there is a new post. Just be aware that we start a new party every 2 weeks and that you have to post at least once to get the notices. Of course, please jump in and post freely. Send pictures as we all love to see the work everyone is doing. Send pictures of your life. We love those, too.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Great photos, Barbara. Welcome to new comers. The 4th clue of First Gift is out so that will be my main wip. I'm also working on a dress for a baby and a sweater for myself. Have ideas for next lace project percolating but I need to finish something first.


Thanks, Linda and Norma. And welcome LinaJO! We are happy to have you.

My WIP's are the Eden Prairie shawl which I have finally gotten the hang of. It is not a straight knit. You knit a section then add another and so on. Also, still working a summer sweater and a tunic which may wait and go in the car with me at the end of the month as they are not challenging knits. And I really need to find I my DIL's sweater. It is at the finishing stage and that always puts me off. Oh, and I have a circle sweater that I put in storage last year.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> http://www.rareseeds.com/store/vegetables/okra/
> 30 varieties offered by Rareseeds! Now I'm a bit hungry for some fried okra with hot sauce/cayenne!
> 
> #20 thread (I hope), #11 needle/hook, and it's 4.25 inches. :sm24:


Beautiful doily Karen.

Bookmarked the Rareseeds URL for reference. Bought some Summer Savory couple weeks ago but too late to plant this year. Next year.

Your Southern connection is showing with your love of okra. I loathe it and having picked okra on a farm one summer will never feel good about it. What a horror show that was! Went South to volunteer on a community based farm that needed volunteer labor. We lived on tomatoes, okra and corn for 2 weeks and got hotter and itchier by the day picking the d..n stuff. Was glad to have helped with the harvest, but even gladder not to have to do it again! :sm25:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

LinaJO said:


> EGAD!!! I just noticed I missed the first "session"...shows you how my life is going right now. Will try to keep up.


Well, you are just like the rest of us. Tuned in this a.m. and already on Page 2. No problem. We are not a formal or structured group. Just lots more personal interconnection than most of the KP forums. Think of us as a local knitting group on line where we chatter incessantly about everything that interests us, support each other in knitting as well in life at large and knit together on various projects that strike our collective fancy. And even on those you can join as you wish, or not. Welcome


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Oh dear, I forgot to mention your doily, Karen. It is a stunner too :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Thanks Barbara...I love Hawaii...have been to Kauai, Oahu, Molokai (on excursion) and we took one trip where we cruised around the islands and stopped briefly at several. I love the trips where we spend time on one island. Kauai is my favorite one...mainly because it is so protected...not many people and most is protected by parks.

I am doing marathon Olympic watching knitting on my Estonian piece...it is coming along nicely, but not exactly as planned...when I finish this next part, I will let you all take a look and tell me what you think...


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Welcome Mossstitch and Lizmossstitch !! just check your emails you should get a new notice each day.. we can be pretty chatty at times so checking in even if just to read and give a thumbs up will help you stay on top of the subject!! it can jump around too .. LOL We all love lace.. and several times a year several of us will do a pattern together.. that is always fun! but not necessary.. 
Lizmossstitch did I read that right.. the class didn't want you to use stitch markers??? I'd of done it anyway.. I couldn't knit lace with out them.. LOL

Barbara thank you for getting us started.. I spent the morning in Tricias LP and now to catch up in here... Your hubby sounds like a very adventurous guy... that is good for you.. never a dull moment :sm01: and it is wonderful that you have such a good friend... my best friend and I can get on the phone and talk for hours.. I like the addition of wine to the conversation.. LOL we'd talk until the early morning.. LOL


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Beautiful doily Karen.
> 
> Bookmarked the Rareseeds URL for reference. Bought some Summer Savory couple weeks ago but too late to plant this year. Next year.
> 
> Your Southern connection is showing with your love of okra. I loathe it and having picked okra on a farm one summer will never feel good about it. What a horror show that was! Went South to volunteer on a community based farm that needed volunteer labor. We lived on tomatoes, okra and corn for 2 weeks and got hotter and itchier by the day picking the d..n stuff. Was glad to have helped with the harvest, but even gladder not to have to do it again! :sm25:


That is how my Mother felt about cotton!! I guess during the depression and years after recovering from the depression every hand needed to help get the family's back on their feet!! I'm not sure where she picked the cotton but I can see the pain in her face as she would talk about it... rubbing her fingers each time.. 
With my Dad's side of the family coming from Oklahoma we were raised with fried Okra and love it!! no recipe was ever handed down.. you just watched and learned.. same with the biscuits.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

LinaJO said:


> Well, hi, I've been wanting to join one of your lace parties since it was suggested to me by one of your members. I've been working on the lace workshop but had to take a break to make something for the very ill daughter of a friend...a WIP party sounds just right for me to start with!


Welcome to the LP... this is a great place to get your WIP's finished up and to learn some new things along the way.. It seems that we are a international group so there is always someone on in here.. :sm01:

Karen thank you so much for the recourse links to the seeds... I don't normally order them from mail order but this year was pitiful with the selections I was able to find.. Plus I like a little more info on a seed besides what the packet says!! I am going into all 3 of them as soon as I sign off here... 
And that is another beautiful doily... you do them quite fast too!!


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

LinaJO said:


> Well, hi, I've been wanting to join one of your lace parties since it was suggested to me by one of your members. I've been working on the lace workshop but had to take a break to make something for the very ill daughter of a friend...a WIP party sounds just right for me to start with!


Welcome LinaJo....you will always find some interesting projects...lots of help, patterns, recipes...pictures, etc. We all help and encourage each other...hope you will have a wonderful time at the Party!!!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Beautiful doily Karen.
> 
> Bookmarked the Rareseeds URL for reference. Bought some Summer Savory couple weeks ago but too late to plant this year. Next year.
> 
> Your Southern connection is showing with your love of okra. I loathe it and having picked okra on a farm one summer will never feel good about it. What a horror show that was! Went South to volunteer on a community based farm that needed volunteer labor. We lived on tomatoes, okra and corn for 2 weeks and got hotter and itchier by the day picking the d..n stuff. Was glad to have helped with the harvest, but even gladder not to have to do it again! :sm25:


You didn't catch the spineless variety offered! I'm well aware of the prickliness of the majority of Okra. With the sunlight offered by our Northern neighbor I thought she'd try a crop of the spineless Okra for soups, etc.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Welcome to the LP... this is a great place to get your WIP's finished up and to learn some new things along the way.. It seems that we are a international group so there is always someone on in here.. :sm01:
> 
> Karen thank you so much for the recourse links to the seeds... I don't normally order them from mail order but this year was pitiful with the selections I was able to find.. Plus I like a little more info on a seed besides what the packet says!! I am going into all 3 of them as soon as I sign off here...
> And that is another beautiful doily... you do them quite fast too!!


I think the telephone is still one of the better inventions in life. Whenever I want information I do call. Seed companies/distributors always are pretty helpful in providing information and discussing problems in growing. Sign of a good customer oriented business in my book. Usually ends in my being able to make more informed decisions about ordering stuff. Particularly important in buying yarn online.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Oh dear, I forgot to mention your doily, Karen. It is a stunner too :sm24: :sm24:


This last doily only took 8-12 hours. 13 rows instead of the placemat's 15.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-418518-1.html

Did you all see this lovely Shetland Piece this morning. It is from one of Elizabeth Lovick's books...There are two books with almost the exact title...one is The Magic of Shetland Lace Knitting and the other is "Magical Shetland Lace Knitting" This Christening gown is from the "Magical"...title...unfortunatley not the one I own. Just thought you might want to take a look. I might look to see if my library has this second book.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> You didn't catch the spineless variety offered! I'm well aware of the prickliness of the majority of Okra. With the sunlight offered by our Northern neighbor I thought she'd try a crop of the spineless Okra for soups, etc.


Besides the stinging during harvesting, the sliminess of it is a big turnoff. I would eat the baby okra breaded and fried. That was like eating eggplant as a kid in eggplant parmigiana--bury the texture and taste so might as well not eat it. I would not eat food prepared like that anymore being far more nutrition and health conscious than I was decades ago. Today I do love eggplant and appreciate the texture it can add to dishes like ratatouille which is coming up for making now that the tomatoes are beginning to come in. Even if I made a baked version of parmagiana, the eggplant would be cut much thicker and not breaded in grains. Probably would much prefer an eggplant and greens lasagna, even one without grain noodles.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-418518-1.html
> 
> Did you all see this lovely Shetland Piece this morning. It is from one of Elizabeth Lovick's books...There are two books with almost the exact title...one is The Magic of Shetland Lace Knitting and the other is "Magical Shetland Lace Knitting" This Christening gown is from the "Magical"...title...unfortunatley not the one I own. Just thought you might want to take a look. I might look to see if my library has this second book.


that truly is a stunning piece of work!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> That is how my Mother felt about cotton!! I guess during the depression and years after recovering from the depression every hand needed to help get the family's back on their feet!! I'm not sure where she picked the cotton but I can see the pain in her face as she would talk about it... rubbing her fingers each time..
> With my Dad's side of the family coming from Oklahoma we were raised with fried Okra and love it!! no recipe was ever handed down.. you just watched and learned.. same with the biscuits.


Early learning does count! :sm02:


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Besides the stinging during harvesting, the sliminess of it is a big turnoff. I would eat the baby okra breaded and fried. That was like eating eggplant as a kid in eggplant parmigiana--bury the texture and taste so might as well not eat it. I would not eat food prepared like that anymore being far more nutrition and health conscious than I was decades ago. Today I do love eggplant and appreciate the texture it can add to dishes like ratatouille which is coming up for making now that the tomatoes are beginning to come in. Even if I made a baked version of parmagiana, the eggplant would be cut much thicker and not breaded in grains. Probably would much prefer an eggplant and greens lasagna, even one without grain noodles.


Try it with ricotta! Even if you develop the cheese from raw it will taste better with the eggplant and other veggies. Slobber!
:sm24:


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

DFL that truly is a beautiful gown .
Hope the new people add their thoughts and pictures .
Thanks ,Linda .Managing to keep him busy and is out with a neighbours son at the mo .She will be happy has her boy spends every available minute on his Playstation .My DS and DIL limit their time on such things .After tea we will go to the park as it is usually quiet at that time .We eat quite early and I suspect many are eating when we go .
ETA. I was going to say they were at the table but many have abandoned that for eating while watching TV .


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

dragonflylace said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-418518-1.html
> 
> Did you all see this lovely Shetland Piece this morning. It is from one of Elizabeth Lovick's books...There are two books with almost the exact title...one is The Magic of Shetland Lace Knitting and the other is "Magical Shetland Lace Knitting" This Christening gown is from the "Magical"...title...unfortunatley not the one I own. Just thought you might want to take a look. I might look to see if my library has this second book.


Beautiful, simply beautiful.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Thanks Ronie & DFL. We haven't been to Kauai but it is on our list. When we stayed in Maui, we could see Molokai from our condo. One morning, there was a triple rainbow. So pretty.

Today's pictures will be of Mauna Kea, one of Kona's or the Big Island as many call it, five volcanoes. It is the tallest mountain in the state with 13,802 feet or 4,207 meters above sea level and is the highest point in the state of Hawaii. If measured from the sea floor, it is 33,000 feet (10,000 meters) beating out Mount Everest as the world's tallest mountain from base to summit. Now dormant, it is about a million years old. Because of its high altitude, dry environment, and stable airflow, it is one of the best sites in the world for astronomical observation There are thirteen telescopes funded by eleven countries located at the summit. They are used for scientific research across the electromagnetic spectrum from visible light to radio. Thank you wikipedia for the description.

We decided to drive to the summit to watch the sunset. I told my friend when she was packing that it was very cold there, and indeed it was 24 degrees F or about 4.5 below celsius. Did she believe me? Ok, she brought a hat and socks and had to layer most of her clothes to stay warm. There is an altitude acclimation point at around 9000 feet, and it is much needed. It is very easy to have a slight case of altitude sickness from headaches, dizziness or slight nausea if you don't acclimate. It was a bit easier for us living at 5500 feet. My friend lives in Houston, so it was a must to stop. It is best to use the restroom there, as there are none at the top, and you must drink a lot of water at high altitudes. We pushed our little rental car up the dirt road once the pavement ended, even though it cautioned only four wheel drive vehicles should attempt the drive. We started to slip at one point, but master driver DH got us there. 

The view is absolutely amazing. You literally are above the clouds and watching the sunset over the clouds and the sky dripping with stars is a once in a lifetime event. Sadly, pictures of the stars did not take well. Once dark, the observatories started to position and open for their work. I might add that you cannot tour the observatories. As it is a national park, around 8:30, the park rangers begin to shoo you down the mountain. I'm sure they don't want to rescue anyone up there. Enjoy the pictures.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> Try it with ricotta! Even if you develop the cheese from raw it will taste better with the eggplant and other veggies. Slobber!
> :sm24:


Now that I totally agree with. Used to have a teeny little Italian woman who made cheese in her garage. She did not speak English and me no Italian but we seemed to communicate quite well. She did several cheeses making whole milk and reduced fat ricotta. OMG! her full fat ricotta was like whipped cream--stuff to die for. I rarely bought it because it was just too good. I did buy her mozzarella and reduced fat ricotta for several years until she stopped making it. Big loss in our community. She used to sell her provolone in some farm market stores.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Barbara, what a wonderful experience. The photos are stunning :sm24:


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Barbara, what a wonderful experience. The photos are stunning :sm24:


Thanks, Norma. We had gone up once before but it was in the daytime.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Barbara--almost neglected to thank your starting our party and with such beautiful photos. Have never heard a negative comment about Hawaii's beauty. You are so fortunate to be able to enjoy it such long lengths of time at a stretch. And great to have a good friend share it with you. Definitely a memory maker.

Did I forget you were doing the Prairie Eden shawl? If I wore shawls, that is one I would make. It is a beauty and will look forward to seeing yours.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Barbara--almost neglected to thank your starting our party and with such beautiful photos. Have never heard a negative comment about Hawaii's beauty. You are so fortunate to be able to enjoy it such long lengths of time at a stretch. And great to have a good friend share it with you. Definitely a memory maker.
> 
> Did I forget you were doing the Prairie Eden shawl? If I wore shawls, that is one I would make. It is a beauty and will look forward to seeing yours.


Thanks, Tanya. When I get it to the point that it looks less like a blob, I'll post a picture. I'm making it with the yarn I got in Hawaii. It will be a fitting post! I'm still not certain about the colors but my knitting buddy assures me it is beautiful.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Thanks, Tanya. When I get it to the point that it looks less like a blob, I'll post a picture. I'm making it with the yarn I got in Hawaii. It will be a fitting post! I'm still not certain about the colors but my knitting buddy assures me it is beautiful.


Isn't is great to have another mind to help make decisions. The hardest thing about losing my collective support group years ago.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Welcome Mossstitch and Lizmossstitch !! just check your emails you should get a new notice each day.. we can be pretty chatty at times so checking in even if just to read and give a thumbs up will help you stay on top of the subject!! it can jump around too .. LOL We all love lace.. and several times a year several of us will do a pattern together.. that is always fun! but not necessary..
> Lizmossstitch did I read that right.. the class didn't want you to use stitch markers??? I'd of done it anyway.. I couldn't knit lace with out them.. LOL
> 
> Barbara thank you for getting us started.. I spent the morning in Tricias LP and now to catch up in here... Your hubby sounds like a very adventurous guy... that is good for you.. never a dull moment :sm01: and it is wonderful that you have such a good friend... my best friend and I can get on the phone and talk for hours.. I like the addition of wine to the conversation.. LOL we'd talk until the early morning.. LOL


I also use ,plots of marker when I knit any complicated pattern, wouldn't try without them


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Ronie said:


> That is how my Mother felt about cotton!! I guess during the depression and years after recovering from the depression every hand needed to help get the family's back on their feet!! I'm not sure where she picked the cotton but I can see the pain in her face as she would talk about it... rubbing her fingers each time..
> With my Dad's side of the family coming from Oklahoma we were raised with fried Okra and love it!! no recipe was ever handed down.. you just watched and learned.. same with the biscuits.


Sounds like your family cooked like my mom. I asked how to make pastry & was told to add lard to the flour until it " felt right"???? Like i would know what that was. I eventually found a recipe with measurements & that works well for me.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Welcome to the LP... this is a great place to get your WIP's finished up and to learn some new things along the way.. It seems that we are a international group so there is always someone on in here.. :sm01:
> 
> Karen thank you so much for the recourse links to the seeds... I don't normally order them from mail order but this year was pitiful with the selections I was able to find.. Plus I like a little more info on a seed besides what the packet says!! I am going into all 3 of them as soon as I sign off here...
> And that is another beautiful doily... you do them quite fast too!!


I always mail order my garden seeds from T & T seeds in Winnipeg. In recent years there are more seeds available in stores here but often not the varieties that will mature before frosts.also I find the packages I order have more in them for the price than the commercially marketed ones.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> You didn't catch the spineless variety offered! I'm well aware of the prickliness of the majority of Okra. With the sunlight offered by our Northern neighbor I thought she'd try a crop of the spineless Okra for soups, etc.


Maybe I can get them to grow if I start them in the house next spring. I like to try one new thing every year. This year was Romanesco cauliflower. The slugs got into some but I had one really nice but small head so far, it looks strange but quite pretty, tastes like regular cauliflower to me.
For those not familiar with it
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Romanesco_broccoli


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-418518-1.html
> 
> Did you all see this lovely Shetland Piece this morning. It is from one of Elizabeth Lovick's books...There are two books with almost the exact title...one is The Magic of Shetland Lace Knitting and the other is "Magical Shetland Lace Knitting" This Christening gown is from the "Magical"...title...unfortunatley not the one I own. Just thought you might want to take a look. I might look to see if my library has this second book.


WOw! That will definitely come a family heirloom


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Barbara, thanks for sharing your great photos.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Maybe I can get them to grow if I start them in the house next spring. I like to try one new thing every year. This year was Romanesco cauliflower. The slugs got into some but I had one really nice but small head so far, it looks strange but quite pretty, tastes like regular cauliflower to me.
> For those not familiar with it
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Romanesco_broccoli


I have seen those and usually grown as an ornamental but why not eat if it tastes good.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Barbara, what a wonderful experience. The photos are stunning :sm24:


Ditto from me, Barbara. :sm24:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Besides the stinging during harvesting, the sliminess of it is a big turnoff. I would eat the baby okra breaded and fried. That was like eating eggplant as a kid in eggplant parmigiana--bury the texture and taste so might as well not eat it. I would not eat food prepared like that anymore being far more nutrition and health conscious than I was decades ago. Today I do love eggplant and appreciate the texture it can add to dishes like ratatouille which is coming up for making now that the tomatoes are beginning to come in. Even if I made a baked version of parmagiana, the eggplant would be cut much thicker and not breaded in grains. Probably would much prefer an eggplant and greens lasagna, even one without grain noodles.


this made me laugh... My daughter went to my inlaws for dinner one time and they had Antelope and I asked her how she liked it.. she said she didn't care for it and it seemed that non of the others liked it either because they drowned it in Ketchup!!!

My Okra isn't slimy but it is also not all that healthy for us either.. regardless of the coconut oil I use or the fact that I fast fry then pop it in the oven to get most of the grease out of it.. but it is still very good when I do make it.. I wouldn't eat the slimy stuff either even though I do like the flavor of it.. nice and sweet with a little salty cornmeal is very very good in my opinion.. LOL


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

DFL that is stunning and I would love to see a little baby in it... I think we would be in Awe! of the talented lady who made it.. 

Well half way done with my border... and as you can guess..... I typed in Knit Picks and had to get more yarn... if I had one that was close I would of gone for it.. and it would of added to the piece... Oh my gosh DeEtta I am learning so much here! but having a blast too... When I did the calculations for my Sample I did it for the body and border.. and that was perfect!! but I didn't do the edge thinking it couldn't possibly take more than 50g but it is and I have 20g left for my second half.. almost but not quite!! LOL Joe helped me find a gift card that had enough left on it and I ordered some more.. I have no hopes of this matching the lot number since I got my skein from a second hand store.. but it will be close enough.. if this were my Shetland Lace Shawl I would be frogging and working out the details much more carefully... I know if I had all 4 sides the same (like it was suppose to be) then I would of had plenty of yarn.. 

We went to the Firemans breakfast in the park today.. we walked over and our neighbors who live even closer drove.. we had a good laugh over that and I ran into some other people and friends so it was really nice.. then we went shopping for the week ahead.. I am baking some chicken breast for my salads.. I seem to work better with a light meal in the evenings.. and a nice good hearty one before I go to work.. 

We also watched the Olympics (golf) and was happy to see them get their medals.. that was fun.. now I have so much to catch up on and do before work tomorrow... and the rest of the week..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Barbara I meant to mention how beautiful it is up on the Summit!! I can tell by your smile you had a wonderful time..


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> http://www.rareseeds.com/store/vegetables/okra/
> 30 varieties offered by Rareseeds! Now I'm a bit hungry for some fried okra with hot sauce/cayenne!
> 
> #20 thread (I hope), #11 needle/hook, and it's 4.25 inches. :sm24:


Very nice!

I happen to like okra also! Yummy!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-418518-1.html
> 
> Did you all see this lovely Shetland Piece this morning. It is from one of Elizabeth Lovick's books...There are two books with almost the exact title...one is The Magic of Shetland Lace Knitting and the other is "Magical Shetland Lace Knitting" This Christening gown is from the "Magical"...title...unfortunatley not the one I own. Just thought you might want to take a look. I might look to see if my library has this second book.


Thank you! So gorgeous!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Thanks Ronie & DFL. We haven't been to Kauai but it is on our list. When we stayed in Maui, we could see Molokai from our condo. One morning, there was a triple rainbow. So pretty.
> 
> Today's pictures will be of Mauna Kea, one of Kona's or the Big Island as many call it, five volcanoes. It is the tallest mountain in the state with 13,802 feet or 4,207 meters above sea level and is the highest point in the state of Hawaii. If measured from the sea floor, it is 33,000 feet (10,000 meters) beating out Mount Everest as the world's tallest mountain from base to summit. Now dormant, it is about a million years old. Because of its high altitude, dry environment, and stable airflow, it is one of the best sites in the world for astronomical observation There are thirteen telescopes funded by eleven countries located at the summit. They are used for scientific research across the electromagnetic spectrum from visible light to radio. Thank you wikipedia for the description.
> 
> ...


Beautiful! Way to go Kathleen! :sm24: Hubby is a Steeler's fan also. Even bought him a "Terrible Towel" a while back!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Here is one of my current WIPs. It is one of those mindless ones.

Yes, I dyed the yarn. It was an awful mustardy color. The yarn is Araucania, 100% merino wool, 139 yards. I will use most of it for the hat. I always leave a bit to send with the hat just in case there is a need to repairs.

Oh yes, I did the Kool Aid dyeing. I used two grapes and one cherry. Set it out in the sun for about an hour and ended up with this lovely combination.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Barbara, thanks for sharing your great Hawaii pics.

We arrived in the Outer Banks for a week's stay last night. The trip was ok until we arrived right town here where the traffic was horrendous, taking two hours for the last twenty miles. Now we are here we are relaxing and enjoying it. It is very hot. My oldest daughter, Jennifer, and my GD, Alexandra and I were out at sunrise this morning. I do enjoy seeing that. We also saw dolphins and collected shells. Late morning we were down at the beach a little while playing in the waves.

Sue


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

JanetLee--you certainly enlivened that dull yarn color. Excellent!

Sue--your sunrise pics are great. Remember you sending others from vacations. That is a beautiful time of the day: everything is still quiet and feels so fresh.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sue, lovely photos. Enjoy your vacation.

Janetlee, you sure made that yarn look much nicer, very pretty.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

run4fittness said:


> Here is one of my current WIPs. It is one of those mindless ones.
> 
> Yes, I dyed the yarn. It was an awful mustardy color. The yarn is Araucania, 100% merino wool, 139 yards. I will use most of it for the hat. I always leave a bit to send with the hat just in case there is a need to repairs.
> 
> Oh yes, I did the Kool Aid dyeing. I used two grapes and one cherry. Set it out in the sun for about an hour and ended up with this lovely combination.


Very nice.

Have any of you seen it? In Wal Mart there were hanks of white yarn and different dyes. Too high for me to reach so I don't know the content of the yarn. It looked like it might be sport/baby weight and there were primary and secondary colors of dye.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Barbara, lovely pictures. The sunrises and sceneries are great.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Barbara I meant to mention how beautiful it is up on the Summit!! I can tell by your smile you had a wonderful time..


Thank you, Ronie. It was spectacular.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Beautiful! Way to go Kathleen! :sm24: Hubby is a Steeler's fan also. Even bought him a "Terrible Towel" a while back!


My girlfriend is a diehard Steelers fan. She grew up in Pittsburgh.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Here is one of my current WIPs. It is one of those mindless ones.
> 
> Yes, I dyed the yarn. It was an awful mustardy color. The yarn is Araucania, 100% merino wool, 139 yards. I will use most of it for the hat. I always leave a bit to send with the hat just in case there is a need to repairs.
> 
> Oh yes, I did the Kool Aid dyeing. I used two grapes and one cherry. Set it out in the sun for about an hour and ended up with this lovely combination.


Gorgeous color. I may have to try kool aid dying someday.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Barbara, thanks for sharing your great Hawaii pics.
> 
> We arrived in the Outer Banks for a week's stay last night. The trip was ok until we arrived right town here where the traffic was horrendous, taking two hours for the last twenty miles. Now we are here we are relaxing and enjoying it. It is very hot. My oldest daughter, Jennifer, and my GD, Alexandra and I were out at sunrise this morning. I do enjoy seeing that. We also saw dolphins and collected shells. Late morning we were down at the beach a little while playing in the waves.
> 
> Sue


Thank you, Sue. We got stipuck in that awful traffic once. Nice that you saw Dolphins.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> Barbara, lovely pictures. The sunrises and sceneries are great.


Thank you, Tricia. I am trying to decide on tomorrow's selection. Hmmmm


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Tamarque, Bonnie and triciad19, thank you. Just another experiment to avoid working with dull yarn!

triciad19 - I saw the dyes at Walmart and they seemed a bit expensive to me. Didn't see any of the yarn you mentioned though.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Gorgeous color. I may have to try kool aid dying someday.


Thank you. Give it a try. Works best on wool and really good on superwash wool. Cotton was a waste of good Kool Aid!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Very nice.
> 
> Have any of you seen it? In Wal Mart there were hanks of white yarn and different dyes. Too high for me to reach so I don't know the content of the yarn. It looked like it might be sport/baby weight and there were primary and secondary colors of dye.


I've seen those here, the yarn is cotton in the ones I saw. I would really like to try dying yarn but already hav too much stash. There were several different yarn weights there.
The kit was $20


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

One thing to watch for on ANY yarn is "colorfast". I dabbled in dying (5+ years prior to my 2014 surgery sessions)...and you cannot get much color to show up in your intended length(s).


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

run4fittness said:


> Here is one of my current WIPs. It is one of those mindless ones.
> 
> Yes, I dyed the yarn. It was an awful mustardy color. The yarn is Araucania, 100% merino wool, 139 yards. I will use most of it for the hat. I always leave a bit to send with the hat just in case there is a need to repairs.
> 
> Oh yes, I did the Kool Aid dyeing. I used two grapes and one cherry. Set it out in the sun for about an hour and ended up with this lovely combination.


My word what a huge improvement. Great hat :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sue, that looks wonderful :sm24:


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Janet Lee much better colour .I believe orange is the new black .I will have to resurrect the orange skirt ,worn once ,bought a few years ago.
Sue ..have a super time with all the family .
Barbara ..great summit pics .
Finished a shawl ,blocked and waiting for the sun to re appear to take pic.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Finally made it over to this weeks party. Barbara, wonderful start and fantastic pictures. I too have been to the Big Island, about 10 years ago now, and this brings back lots of memories. My dh did the Ironman triathlon there and people were there from all over the world. It was very exciting. 

Welcome to all the new people, would love to see what you're working on. 
I am continuing to work on my Potluck mitts that I had to redo. Things are going smoothly now. Will share a picture when I get a bit further along. 

That Shetland christening gown was stunning DFL. Thanks for sharing. Looking forward to seeing your work too.

Sue, beautiful beach pictures. Enjoy your time away with your family. 

JanetLee, love your yarn color transformation and the hat looks like it will be nice and warm. 

Lovely doily Karen. You do beautiful work.

Ronie, glad you are still making progress on your Shetland. Too bad about the yarn, but glad you were able to get more so you can finish. Your way of doing ochre sounds yummy because I, like Tanya, always thought of it as slimy textured and never liked it. I would try yours though

Ann, looking forward to seeing your shawl. Glad you are enjoying your time with the gks.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Very nice.
> 
> Have any of you seen it? In Wal Mart there were hanks of white yarn and different dyes. Too high for me to reach so I don't know the content of the yarn. It looked like it might be sport/baby weight and there were primary and secondary colors of dye.


I haven't seen that yet! I have one walmart 50 miles south that also has California taxes :sm13: and one 180 miles north that is horrible with screaming babies and people to lazy to get dressed to go shopping so we avoid it if at all possible... but we do end up in there a few times a year.. next time I go I'll check the yarn section... which is always a bit sparse too :sm13:

JanetLee I love how your yarn turned out!! I would never believe those 2 colors would make such a pretty color.. :sm01:

Sue very pretty sun rise... I'd love to see that!!! what a wonderful way to start the day!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

The current WIP- _Waiting for Rain_ with the left overs from the Oatmeal Gansey- it will be nice and warm. I am afraid I am still working from the written instructions. I have come down with a heavy head cold - brain not functioning properly.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

That looks great Julie... I hope you feel better soon... it has been going around here too... seems to last a week.. get lots of rest and drink lots of fluids...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The current WIP- _Waiting for Rain_ with the left overs from the Oatmeal Gansey- it will be nice and warm. I am afraid I am still working from the written instructions. I have come down with a heavy head cold - brain not functioning properly.


Looks great, Julie.
Sorry you've got a cold, hope you're better soon.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> The current WIP- _Waiting for Rain_ with the left overs from the Oatmeal Gansey- it will be nice and warm. I am afraid I am still working from the written instructions. I have come down with a heavy head cold - brain not functioning properly.


Sorry you are under the weather. Your Waiting for Rain is off to a nice start. Feel better soon. ????


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Aloha, today's photos will be of a drive down Ali'i Drive on the west side of the island to the southern tip. By the way, Ali'i, pronounced Ah-lee-ee, refers to the heridetary line of rulers, chief, queen, etc. One thing my sister taught me was that in the Hawaiian language, all the vowels are pronounced. Mahalo (thank you) for looking at my pictures.

The first few are of St. Benedict's Catholic Church, constructed around 1900. Interestingly enough, its address is on Painted Church Road, named for the frescoes inside.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> The current WIP- _Waiting for Rain_ with the left overs from the Oatmeal Gansey- it will be nice and warm. I am afraid I am still working from the written instructions. I have come down with a heavy head cold - brain not functioning properly.


Very pretty. Do get better soon. Fuzzy heads are no fun :sm25:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

That church is fabulous! I enjoyed our drive :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thank you to Ronie, Bonnie, Barbara and Norma. 
Lovely photos again, Barbara- I remember that church!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

One thing about the spineless Okra... it only needs 60-65 days to maturity/production. Something to consider if you still want some okra for your soup. :sm24:


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Super Julie.I fancy that pattern.Shake the cold off.
Thanks Barbara for pics.
The recent shawl.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb said:


> Super Julie.I fancy that pattern.Shake the cold off.
> Thanks Barbara for pics.
> The recent shawl.


Thanks Ann! 
I need more lemons!
Lovely colours in your yarn!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

annweb said:


> Super Julie.I fancy that pattern.Shake the cold off.
> Thanks Barbara for pics.
> The recent shawl.


That is beautiful. I love the colour :sm24:


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

annweb said:


> Super Julie.I fancy that pattern.Shake the cold off.
> Thanks Barbara for pics.
> The recent shawl.


Very pretty, Ann. Love the color.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> That looks great Julie... I hope you feel better soon... it has been going around here too... seems to last a week.. get lots of rest and drink lots of fluids...


From me, too, Julie.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

annweb said:


> Super Julie.I fancy that pattern.Shake the cold off.
> Thanks Barbara for pics.
> The recent shawl.


It's lovely, Ann! :sm24:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Aloha, today's photos will be of a drive down Ali'i Drive on the west side of the island to the southern tip. By the way, Ali'i, pronounced Ah-lee-ee, refers to the heridetary line of rulers, chief, queen, etc. One thing my sister taught me was that in the Hawaiian language, all the vowels are pronounced. Mahalo (thank you) for looking at my pictures.
> 
> The first few are of St. Benedict's Catholic Church, constructed around 1900. Interestingly enough, its address is on Painted Church Road, named for the frescoes inside.


Wonderful photos, Barbara! :sm02:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> From me, too, Julie.


 :sm24: Thanks!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

annweb said:


> Super Julie.I fancy that pattern.Shake the cold off.
> Thanks Barbara for pics.
> The recent shawl.


Beautiful work Ann. Love the colorway :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Barbara--What a neat church building--both inside and out. The coastal views, too, are tremendous even in a photo.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

run4fittness said:


> Here is one of my current WIPs. It is one of those mindless ones.
> 
> Yes, I dyed the yarn. It was an awful mustardy color. The yarn is Araucania, 100% merino wool, 139 yards. I will use most of it for the hat. I always leave a bit to send with the hat just in case there is a need to repairs.
> 
> Oh yes, I did the Kool Aid dyeing. I used two grapes and one cherry. Set it out in the sun for about an hour and ended up with this lovely combination.


I am amazed that you can get that gorgeous color with 2 grapes and a cherry. I have recently bought a few Kool Aid packets at WalMart. I keep threatening to dye yarn. Someday I will.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Barbara thanks for the lovely tour of Hawaii (I forgot which island you are on). Stunning photos. And I am also totally amazed at the altitude of the volcano. 

Was it you that posted that beautiful quilt made with denim on the last LP? I love that one. If I was to start quiltin I would want to make that.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

DeEtta, as I speed read through the last LP I don't remember seeing if you were able to get your tablecloth - blanket to the fair. Did it make the journey? 

I have spent last weekend at my sister's house and will again this coming weekend. I was busy sewing curtains for her daughter's room. We did spend a few hours at the beach again in the morning Friday and left by 1 pm. Hence the need to speed read today.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Barbara thanks for the lovely tour of Hawaii (I forgot which island you are on). Stunning photos. And I am also totally amazed at the altitude of the volcano.
> 
> Was it you that posted that beautiful quilt made with denim on the last LP? I love that one. If I was to start quiltin I would want to make that.


I think that was Bonnie.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> Barbara thanks for the lovely tour of Hawaii (I forgot which island you are on). Stunning photos. And I am also totally amazed at the altitude of the volcano.
> 
> Was it you that posted that beautiful quilt made with denim on the last LP? I love that one. If I was to start quiltin I would want to make that.


We were on Kona, also called the Big Island.

Wasn't me who posted the quilt, and it was beautiful.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Thanks, Tanya. The church was a complete surprise. We were driving and saw the sign for the church and decided to stop.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Thanks, Tanya. The church was a complete surprise. We were driving and saw the sign for the church and decided to stop.


Those surprises are especially pleasurable when traveling, like discovering hidden treasures of the world.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Norma - Thank you! re-hat

annweb - thank you! I do like orange, especially this time of year with the cidiots are out hunting bear.

Sisu - thank you. I think hubby is going to claim this one. He says it has "manly" colors! 

Ronie - thank you! I figured I was only the price of the Kool Aid. The yarn was a "gift" from someone who didn't care for the color.

Julie - that is looking lovely. Hope you are feeling better soon. Head colds are seriously yucky.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Aloha, today's photos will be of a drive down Ali'i Drive on the west side of the island to the southern tip. By the way, Ali'i, pronounced Ah-lee-ee, refers to the heridetary line of rulers, chief, queen, etc. One thing my sister taught me was that in the Hawaiian language, all the vowels are pronounced. Mahalo (thank you) for looking at my pictures.
> 
> The first few are of St. Benedict's Catholic Church, constructed around 1900. Interestingly enough, its address is on Painted Church Road, named for the frescoes inside.


Beautiful views! Wow!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

annweb said:


> Super Julie.I fancy that pattern.Shake the cold off.
> Thanks Barbara for pics.
> The recent shawl.


Nice colors!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> I am amazed that you can get that gorgeous color with 2 grapes and a cherry. I have recently bought a few Kool Aid packets at WalMart. I keep threatening to dye yarn. Someday I will.


So was I! It definitely has a bronze cast to it when in the direct sun light. It is easy. Go ahead and give it a try.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Love the lace on that shawl Julie. You have made good progress. Hope you feel better soon. 

Barbara that church is so pretty. The shoreline picture is real nice too. Is the black sand from the volcanoes? 

Ann the shawl looks like it will be nice to wrap up in. Lovely color combination.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

sisu said:


> Love the lace on that shawl Julie. You have made good progress. Hope you feel better soon.
> 
> Barbara that church is so pretty. The shoreline picture is real nice too. Is the black sand from the volcanoes?
> 
> Ann the shawl looks like it will be nice to wrap up in. Lovely color combination.


We thought the church was pretty, too. And, yes, the sand is from basalt that flows into the ocean. It explodes as it hits the cool water.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Norma - Thank you! re-hat
> 
> annweb - thank you! I do like orange, especially this time of year with the cidiots are out hunting bear.
> 
> ...


Thanks JanetLee- I must squeeze some of the lemons I have been given!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Love the lace on that shawl Julie. You have made good progress. Hope you feel better soon.
> 
> Barbara that church is so pretty. The shoreline picture is real nice too. Is the black sand from the volcanoes?
> 
> Ann the shawl looks like it will be nice to wrap up in. Lovely color combination.


Thanks Caryn- I was surprised I got it right in one go- mind you I have good stitch markers now, and used them.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> DeEtta, as I speed read through the last LP I don't remember seeing if you were able to get your tablecloth - blanket to the fair. Did it make the journey?
> 
> I have spent last weekend at my sister's house and will again this coming weekend. I was busy sewing curtains for her daughter's room. We did spend a few hours at the beach again in the morning Friday and left by 1 pm. Hence the need to speed read today.


Chris -- I did get it bundled up along with the other pieces and yesterday (Sunday), Laury and I drove them to central OR to meet up with Laury's daughter. We gave all the stuff to them and the daughter is supposed to deliver to the fair grounds at the end of this week. So fingers crossed- I hope they arrive okay. thanks for asking.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm actually getting more use with the silvery colored jump rings than I am the coilless safety pins. The only main reason I need the coilless safety pins for now is to hold the jump rings. :sm24:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

DeEtta--great to hear you got everything packed up and delivered. Lots of luck with the pieces getting set up well and that you take some prizes


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

tamarque said:


> DeEtta--great to hear you got everything packed up and delivered. Lots of luck with the pieces getting set up well and that you take some prizes


Thanks -- Was just trying to catch up when I looked out my office window and saw a calf by itself in an area we call the barnyard. It was also there Saturday night by itself. Yesterday I saw a couple of cows elsewhere on the property just as we were leaving to deliver the fair goodies. Didn't see them when I returned last night or this morning. But it looks like I have someone's stock on the property. I don't really mind, except there is no available water within my fences and that calf has been too long without his/her Mom. One of the ranchers brought a small herd by last Friday and didn't bother to close the gates -- so it looks like I have a portion of their group, but have no idea who the animals belong to. Honestly, this ticks me off a bit, because the animals aren't being handled well. We have some young people in the valley now who seems to be very cavalier about this kind of thing. I don't want to turn into a grump, but I also don't want their stock getting stranded inside my fences and then tearing the fences down to get out so they can reach water. URgh!!!

Sorry for the venting, but honestly!!! A calf's value is about $500 and a cow more than double that. I just can't imagine being so careless of either life or property.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

annweb said:


> Super Julie.I fancy that pattern.Shake the cold off.
> Thanks Barbara for pics.
> The recent shawl.


Ann -- I forgot to mention your shawl -- lovely and I really like the border -- it reminds me or arabesques.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Thanks -- Was just trying to catch up when I looked out my office window and saw a calf by itself in an area we call the barnyard. It was also there Saturday night by itself. Yesterday I saw a couple of cows elsewhere on the property just as we were leaving to deliver the fair goodies. Didn't see them when I returned last night or this morning. But it looks like I have someone's stock on the property. I don't really mind, except there is no available water within my fences and that calf has been too long without his/her Mom. One of the ranchers brought a small herd by last Friday and didn't bother to close the gates -- so it looks like I have a portion of their group, but have no idea who the animals belong to. Honestly, this ticks me off a bit, because the animals aren't being handled well. We have some young people in the valley now who seems to be very cavalier about this kind of thing. I don't want to turn into a grump, but I also don't want their stock getting stranded inside my fences and then tearing the fences down to get out so they can reach water. URgh!!!
> 
> It is also cruel to the animals. I get pissed, too, when people move and just leave their pets to wander around. That is how I got my last cat, Tiny, who transitioned 2 yrs ago. Wow, cannot imagine it being so long. I still 'see' him on the property and one of the neighbors cats that he palled with still hangs out here. There must be some way to find out who owns the cows. When I lived on this farm that a friend rented her hogs would constantly break out of their pen. A 125 acre piece of property, these hogs would make a bee line for the neighbors manicured lawn and dig it up in a flash. That owner would bring charges against my friend all the time when this happened. There must be some kind of process to help deal with this problem.
> 
> Sorry for the venting, but honestly!!! A calf's value is about $500 and a cow more than double that. I just can't imagine being so careless of either life or property.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Ann, lovely shawl, such a pretty color.
Bev, thanks for sharing the great photos from Hawaii, such a pretty place.
DeEtta, great that you managed to pack the tablecloth & get it off to the fair, I'm sure there will be some ribbons come home with it.
Yes, it was me who posted the quilt. I think it will be quite an easy one to do.

I went picking wild blueberries today, they taste so good but sure aren't a joy to pick, crawling in the bush in hands & knees isn't fun when you aren't young???? I may try to pick another pailful in the morning & then can the whole bunch. The wild ones are much smaller than those in the store but have so much more taste.
Well, must get off here & off to bed.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bonnie, when I lived in England we lived near to where the wild blueberries grew. DH used to use child labour and they loved it :sm24: :sm23:


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

So many commented on my shawl so I shall do a communal very many thanks for your kind words .
Norma ...naughty DH using child labour .????Set the bees on him .
I picked bilberries ,sometimes called winberries ,as a teen as DF loved them in pies .Thought there would be some near you Norma .
Hope your knitting does well DeEtta .Trouble with some of these things is if the judge knows an entrant you have no chance .


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

annweb said:


> So many commented on my shawl so I shall do a communal very many thanks for your kind words .
> Norma ...naughty DH using child labour .????Set the bees on him .
> I picked bilberries ,sometimes called winberries ,as a teen as DF loved them in pies .Thought there would be some near you Norma .
> Hope your knitting does well DeEtta .Trouble with some of these things is if the judge knows an entrant you have no chance .


Yes, probably. :sm24:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Ann, lovely shawl, such a pretty color.
> Bev, thanks for sharing the great photos from Hawaii, such a pretty place.
> DeEtta, great that you managed to pack the tablecloth & get it off to the fair, I'm sure there will be some ribbons come home with it.
> Yes, it was me who posted the quilt. I think it will be quite an easy one to do.
> ...


My sympathies to your poor knees and back but the rewards are wonderful


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Thanks -- Was just trying to catch up when I looked out my office window and saw a calf by itself in an area we call the barnyard. It was also there Saturday night by itself. Yesterday I saw a couple of cows elsewhere on the property just as we were leaving to deliver the fair goodies. Didn't see them when I returned last night or this morning. But it looks like I have someone's stock on the property. I don't really mind, except there is no available water within my fences and that calf has been too long without his/her Mom. One of the ranchers brought a small herd by last Friday and didn't bother to close the gates -- so it looks like I have a portion of their group, but have no idea who the animals belong to. Honestly, this ticks me off a bit, because the animals aren't being handled well. We have some young people in the valley now who seems to be very cavalier about this kind of thing. I don't want to turn into a grump, but I also don't want their stock getting stranded inside my fences and then tearing the fences down to get out so they can reach water. URgh!!!
> 
> Sorry for the venting, but honestly!!! A calf's value is about $500 and a cow more than double that. I just can't imagine being so careless of either life or property.


Don't know if this was seen as it was in the wrong place in the reply made last nite--I was sooo tired, so excuse me if you did see this:

It is also cruel to the animals. I get pissed, too, when people move and just leave their pets to wander around. That is how I got my last cat, Tiny, who transitioned 2 yrs ago. Wow, cannot imagine it being so long. I still 'see' him on the property and one of the neighbors cats that he palled with still hangs out here. There must be some way to find out who owns the cows. When I lived on this farm that a friend rented her hogs would constantly break out of their pen. A 125 acre piece of property, these hogs would make a bee line for the neighbors manicured lawn and dig it up in a flash. That owner would bring charges against my friend all the time when this happened. There must be some kind of process to help deal with this problem.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

good Morning!!!

Not sure why I am not getting updates, but will chime in to say hello. Working on a solution to a problem with my design...ughhhhh...anyway, all is well and will get pictures when I can.

Love all the pics of Hawaii...the church is so beautiful!!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Beautiful church and views Barbara.. I never knew that about the language... now it will be easier to read!

Ann your shawl is so pretty.. and I love how the pattern shows up.. are those beads? they sure pop!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

DFL I didn't get my update either  but I also didn't delete the last post so I was able to get in with out the hassle of going through the main forum... 

DeEtta contact the local radio station.. I know when we were in Twickenham our 'local' radio was out of Prineville but they covered a lot of area.. unlike these in town...We can't even get the one that comes out of our town in the house!! or the one that is just 30 miles away.. but over in Eastern Oregon they are much better... Unfortunately when we ranched over by the Idaho border we were working for one of those city folks that didn't know what they were doing.. it was so frustrating and heartbreaking at times... they are no longer working either.. the recession did them in!!! which is sad for those who got stuck looking for a new place to work/live but much better for the animals that were there more for show than anything else... I do hope the calf finds its herd soon.. 
I am also glad that your items made it to the fair!! I sure wish I could go.. I doubt we will even go to the local fair next week.. even though it is within waking distance.. LOL but you never know..


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Don't know if this was seen as it was in the wrong place in the reply made last nite--I was sooo tired, so excuse me if you did see this:
> 
> It is also cruel to the animals. I get pissed, too, when people move and just leave their pets to wander around. That is how I got my last cat, Tiny, who transitioned 2 yrs ago. Wow, cannot imagine it being so long. I still 'see' him on the property and one of the neighbors cats that he palled with still hangs out here. There must be some way to find out who owns the cows. When I lived on this farm that a friend rented her hogs would constantly break out of their pen. A 125 acre piece of property, these hogs would make a bee line for the neighbors manicured lawn and dig it up in a flash. That owner would bring charges against my friend all the time when this happened. There must be some kind of process to help deal with this problem.


Tanya -- didn't see the message earlier but saw where you tried to leave one -- it was late at night that's for sure. My challenge is that I don't recognize a lot of people now when they go by on their horses and I'm far enough off the road that I can't see brands. So last night after venting, I picked up the phone and called one of the two possible groups -- of course, I called the wrong one, but the young man I talked to said he would pass on the message. So maybe today they will come and try and find their critters. Unfortunately, I'll be in town (its a Mom visit day) so what will happen is that if they show up at all, I won't be here to tell them anything, they'll look around casually, and then leave. Nothing will have been resolved. It seems that the prevailing attitude is that a few will always be lost when you have large herds and it isn't worth the effort to deal with it. Like I said ealier, rather cavalier.

Enough of that. I can't change it and unless I'm prepared to keep my driveway gate always closed, it will continue to happen.

On a brighter note, I've been playing around with a pattern that I stumbled across for using up scrap yarn. Basically it is a log cabin quilt design done in garter stitch. Thought this might be a good way to use up some more of that Caron Simply Soft that I want to purge from my stash.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Bonnie, when I lived in England we lived near to where the wild blueberries grew. DH used to use child labour and they loved it :sm24: :sm23:


???? My boys were not too willing, if they went, they ate all they picked & then complained that I wasn't ready to go home????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

annweb said:


> So many commented on my shawl so I shall do a communal very many thanks for your kind words .
> Norma ...naughty DH using child labour .????Set the bees on him .
> I picked bilberries ,sometimes called winberries ,as a teen as DF loved them in pies .Thought there would be some near you Norma .
> Hope your knitting does well DeEtta .Trouble with some of these things is if the judge knows an entrant you have no chance .


M not familiar with bilberries, I looked them up & althought it says they are a different specie they sure look like Saskatoon berries.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Tanya -- didn't see the message earlier but saw where you tried to leave one -- it was late at night that's for sure. My challenge is that I don't recognize a lot of people now when they go by on their horses and I'm far enough off the road that I can't see brands. So last night after venting, I picked up the phone and called one of the two possible groups -- of course, I called the wrong one, but the young man I talked to said he would pass on the message. So maybe today they will come and try and find their critters. Unfortunately, I'll be in town (its a Mom visit day) so what will happen is that if they show up at all, I won't be here to tell them anything, they'll look around casually, and then leave. Nothing will have been resolved. It seems that the prevailing attitude is that a few will always be lost when you have large herds and it isn't worth the effort to deal with it. Like I said ealier, rather cavalier.
> 
> Enough of that. I can't change it and unless I'm prepared to keep my driveway gate always closed, it will continue to happen.
> 
> On a brighter note, I've been playing around with a pattern that I stumbled across for using up scrap yarn. Basically it is a log cabin quilt design done in garter stitch. Thought this might be a good way to use up some more of that Caron Simply Soft that I want to purge from my stash.


That looks great but I can't imagine how long it will take to knit enough for a blanket, at least for me. 
I was gifted a garbage bag full of yarn, my friends aunt died & she doesn't knit, I decided since it was a gift, I would pay it forward. I've been knitting hats & mitts & donating them to the local school for kids who show up without any. This is the 4 th years, so far I've got 4 hats & 6 or of mitts, I'll take them to the school when the snow comes.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

DeEtta that looks nice... if you did it in the traditional way of the log cabin you could make a very pretty design.. I don't have a log cabin quilt book but I know that the way of turning them can be quite stunning... or are you going to continue on and add to this and make it one big block?? I have seen those too...


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Cheerful start De Etta .


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Tanya -- didn't see the message earlier but saw where you tried to leave one -- it was late at night that's for sure. My challenge is that I don't recognize a lot of people now when they go by on their horses and I'm far enough off the road that I can't see brands. So last night after venting, I picked up the phone and called one of the two possible groups -- of course, I called the wrong one, but the young man I talked to said he would pass on the message. So maybe today they will come and try and find their critters. Unfortunately, I'll be in town (its a Mom visit day) so what will happen is that if they show up at all, I won't be here to tell them anything, they'll look around casually, and then leave. Nothing will have been resolved. It seems that the prevailing attitude is that a few will always be lost when you have large herds and it isn't worth the effort to deal with it. Like I said ealier, rather cavalier.
> 
> Enough of that. I can't change it and unless I'm prepared to keep my driveway gate always closed, it will continue to happen.
> 
> On a brighter note, I've been playing around with a pattern that I stumbled across for using up scrap yarn. Basically it is a log cabin quilt design done in garter stitch. Thought this might be a good way to use up some more of that Caron Simply Soft that I want to purge from my stash.


Sorry about the cattle/calf issue. 
I like your garter log cabin.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

DeEtta--that log cabin is a great design--a classic by now. Great idea to use up the Caron yarn that way and may do the same thing as I have been stewing around about what to make that would work as a gift for little kids. Frankie Brown's 10 st blankets are ones that I have wanted to try out and maybe that would be the ticket.

Sorry the cow issue isn't getting resolved easily. I would call this person back to say you will not be home on a given day and ask that they come the next day or whenever you can work it out soon.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

The person you need is Tricia .She is a dab hand with cows !


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

annweb said:


> The person you need is Tricia .She is a dab hand with cows !


When she isn't trying to replace her tractor/car with cattle 'transport'. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That looks great but I can't imagine how long it will take to knit enough for a blanket, at least for me.
> I was gifted a garbage bag full of yarn, my friends aunt died & she doesn't knit, I decided since it was a gift, I would pay it forward. I've been knitting hats & mitts & donating them to the local school for kids who show up without any. This is the 4 th years, so far I've got 4 hats & 6 or of mitts, I'll take them to the school when the snow comes.


That's great, Bonnie. Actually, it isn't taking that long since it is just knitting, no increases, decreases, graphs, color changes or anything else time consuming. I have an idea for joining the blocks that I want to play with and if it works, then I won't even have to sew it up--wouldn't that be great. For right now, I just turn my fingers loose and so "go girls" and then I can think about something else. Will keep all of you informed as I either tank or complete this project.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Ronie said:


> DeEtta that looks nice... if you did it in the traditional way of the log cabin you could make a very pretty design.. I don't have a log cabin quilt book but I know that the way of turning them can be quite stunning... or are you going to continue on and add to this and make it one big block?? I have seen those too...


Ronnie -- my first thought was to do 9 or 12 blocks. Having done the first block, it turned out to be about 13.5" so a 3x3 would be fine for a small afghan but a 3x4 would probably be better. The original pattern had borders around each block and around the outside of the whole thing and I was thinking of using the pale yellow which I decided to use in all the centers of the blocks. My colors are a bit insipid, but it is what I have and the goal is to use what I have and NOT get more. I can finalize all these thoughts when the time gets closer, but in the meantime it is going actually pretty fast considering. However, having thought this through, I can imagine color combos that would be marvelously striking that I would so much better enjoy -- but again, NO BUYING MORE YARN. I think that has become my mantra -- or at least it should be.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

tamarque said:


> DeEtta--that log cabin is a great design--a classic by now. Great idea to use up the Caron yarn that way and may do the same thing as I have been stewing around about what to make that would work as a gift for little kids. Frankie Brown's 10 st blankets are ones that I have wanted to try out and maybe that would be the ticket.
> 
> Sorry the cow issue isn't getting resolved easily. I would call this person back to say you will not be home on a given day and ask that they come the next day or whenever you can work it out soon.


Tanya -- I've done the Frankie's 10 stitch blanket and it was pretty easy and very easy once I master knitting back without turning the piece. But of the 2 I think the log cabin would be faster overall. I'm also thinking that the size of the blocks could be reduced proportionately and it would visually more suitable for young kids.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Tanya -- I've done the Frankie's 10 stitch blanket and it was pretty easy and very easy once I master knitting back without turning the piece. But of the 2 I think the log cabin would be faster overall. I'm also thinking that the size of the blocks could be reduced proportionately and it would visually more suitable for young kids.


Thanks for the feedback on the blankets. Will take it into consideration. Agree that smaller blocks are better for smaller blankets. I am familiar with knitting backwards and am comfortable doing it however, it is slower than regular straight knitting.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> When she isn't trying to replace her tractor/car with cattle 'transport'. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


I'm trying to figure out how to use them for lawn mowers without damage to the lawn, garden or the "mess." :sm15: 
Might try the sherrif. If they are branded he should be able to identify the brand owner.
Once identified you can tell them the option come get them and repair any damage or you will sell it/them for pasture and damage. However if it is open range there that won't work. I would check with the sheriff first.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Belle1 said:


> That's great, Bonnie. Actually, it isn't taking that long since it is just knitting, no increases, decreases, graphs, color changes or anything else time consuming. I have an idea for joining the blocks that I want to play with and if it works, then I won't even have to sew it up--wouldn't that be great. For right now, I just turn my fingers loose and so "go girls" and then I can think about something else. Will keep all of you informed as I either tank or complete this project.


With a little planning secondary designs can be created. Wave, diamond, and others. It a play of light and dark more than color.
Tradition was the center block was red to represent the hearth.

Some design ideas for lighttdark placement http://www.google.com/search?q=log+cabin+quilt&client=ms-android-uscellular-us&prmd=isvn&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwjN5N-z-sbOAhVIax4KHbueDIMQ_AUIBygB&biw=962&bih=601


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> With a little planning secondary designs can be created. Wave, diamond, and others. It a play of light and dark more than color.
> Tradition was the center block was red to represent the hearth.
> 
> Some design ideas for lighttdark placement http://www.google.com/search?q=log+cabin+quilt&client=ms-android-uscellular-us&prmd=isvn&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwjN5N-z-sbOAhVIax4KHbueDIMQ_AUIBygB&biw=962&bih=601


Some wonderful miter square concepts, too.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

How about some turtles today? These were taken in the tide pool just outside our condo. Kathleen, my friend, is the person in the pictures. In the first picture, you can see the turtle's back. We were really rooting for the turtle to get on the rock. Such a challenge for them. The last picture is of black spiny sea urchins. You really don't want to step on them.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> I'm trying to figure out how to use them for lawn mowers without damage to the lawn, garden or the "mess." :sm15:
> Might try the sherrif. If they are branded he should be able to identify the brand owner.
> Once identified you can tell them the option come get them and repair any damage or you will sell it/them for pasture and damage. However if it is open range there that won't work. I would check with the sheriff first.


Tricia -- It is open range and the critters are what I would call close to "wild." Getting close enough to one to read a brand would be difficult and I'm not sure the young ones have been branded. Not only can I not "keep" what is on my land, I have to pay for any fence damage because out here the law is interpreted that one fences one's property to keep something OUT. Go figure.

In any case, the rancher showed up this morning before I went to town. Was really nice about it (of course, no apologies, but at least a thank you). I explained what I saw and also pointed out to him the gates on the fences and why I suggested that they close my driveway gates when moving cows -- otherwise, there is a straight shot onto Federal lands and heaven only knows how it is fenced. He admitted that a couple of the local 4-H'rs (in the US, i4-H is a youth organization. Each 4-H group is focused on a topic -- for the one I referencee, a kid raises a steer for the county fair. Once it is judged then it is sold at public auction and the kid gets the proceeds), are missing their steers which were moved in the group last Friday -- so the hunt is on to find the missing animals (hence the response to my "heads-up"). In any case, when I left for town, he was roaming around my property and heading for the BLM lands to check for animals. I have no idea if he found anything. So for the moment, case is presumably closed until the next time.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> With a little planning secondary designs can be created. Wave, diamond, and others. It a play of light and dark more than color.
> Tradition was the center block was red to represent the hearth.
> 
> Some design ideas for lighttdark placement http://www.google.com/search?q=log+cabin+quilt&client=ms-android-uscellular-us&prmd=isvn&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwjN5N-z-sbOAhVIax4KHbueDIMQ_AUIBygB&biw=962&bih=601


Oh Wow!!! Just look at all that lovely quilting -- so much variety -- an endless opportunity for fun and experimentation. thank you so much. Just wonderful.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

DeEtta--great that you got some satisfaction here and also learned a few pieces of information in the process. Knowledge is always good.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Babalou said:


> How about some turtles today? These were taken in the tide pool just outside our condo. Kathleen, my friend, is the person in the pictures. In the first picture, you can see the turtle's back. We were really rooting for the turtle to get on the rock. Such a challenge for them. The last picture is of black spiny sea urchins. You really don't want to step on them.


Barb -- I was just watching a documentary which showed some green sea turtles -- to my eyes they look just like your turtle. So exciting to see in person, I'll bet. Thanks for sharing this and all the other pictures. Looking forward to more -- soon I hope.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Babalou said:


> How about some turtles today? These were taken in the tide pool just outside our condo. Kathleen, my friend, is the person in the pictures. In the first picture, you can see the turtle's back. We were really rooting for the turtle to get on the rock. Such a challenge for them. The last picture is of black spiny sea urchins. You really don't want to step on them.


Great photos! Thank you! :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Barb -- I was just watching a documentary which showed some green sea turtles -- to my eyes they look just like your turtle. So exciting to see in person, I'll bet. Thanks for sharing this and all the other pictures. Looking forward to more -- soon I hope.


Thank you, DeEtta. I'm going to try to get some posted daily. Today, I took our shared swift to my knitting buddy's and we wound some of her new yarn. Then, we treated ourselves to a lunch out. Then, I got a much needed hair trim.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Great photos! Thank you! :sm02: :sm02:


Thank you, Pam!????????????


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Barbara--pictures really express the feeling of the ocean there. That turtle looks wiped out up on that rock. Poor thing. Great zoomed in photo of him/her.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Barbara--pictures really express the feeling of the ocean there. That turtle looks wiped out up on that rock. Poor thing. Great zoomed in photo of him/her.


That was my husband taking the pictures. I think he used his telephoto lens to get the close up. I was happy to see that people were respectful of the turtles, and they didn't seem too fearful of we humans.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> That was my husband taking the pictures. I think he used his telephoto lens to get the close up. I was happy to see that people were respectful of the turtles, and they didn't seem too fearful of we humans.


Sounds perfect


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Lovely pictures Barbara.


----------



## JlsH (Dec 21, 2012)

Babalou said:


> How about some turtles today? These were taken in the tide pool just outside our condo. Kathleen, my friend, is the person in the pictures. In the first picture, you can see the turtle's back. We were really rooting for the turtle to get on the rock. Such a challenge for them. The last picture is of black spiny sea urchins. You really don't want to step on them.


The turtles and urchins bring back a lot of great memories. Such beautiful pictures. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I went picking wild blueberries today, they taste so good but sure aren't a joy to pick, crawling in the bush in hands & knees isn't fun when you aren't young???? I may try to pick another pailful in the morning & then can the whole bunch. The wild ones are much smaller than those in the store but have so much more taste.
> Well, must get off here & off to bed.


The wild blueberries here are just about the same size as the ones in the stores. They are really ripening up and are seriously competing with the blackberries and black raspberries. Still a very few salmon berries, huck berries, and a couple of others. A person can find a lot to eat right now in the woods if they know where to look and what to look for.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> good Morning!!!
> 
> Not sure why I am not getting updates, but will chime in to say hello. Working on a solution to a problem with my design...ughhhhh...anyway, all is well and will get pictures when I can.
> 
> Love all the pics of Hawaii...the church is so beautiful!!!


I wasn't either! Had to go in and check "watch" all over again. Gremins I guess.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> --
> 
> On a brighter note, I've been playing around with a pattern that I stumbled across for using up scrap yarn. Basically it is a log cabin quilt design done in garter stitch. Thought this might be a good way to use up some more of that Caron Simply Soft that I want to purge from my stash.


That looks good! Nice colors.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Babalou said:


> How about some turtles today? These were taken in the tide pool just outside our condo. Kathleen, my friend, is the person in the pictures. In the first picture, you can see the turtle's back. We were really rooting for the turtle to get on the rock. Such a challenge for them. The last picture is of black spiny sea urchins. You really don't want to step on them.


Nice pictures! I remember all the turtles on Oahu when hubby and I visited there in 2006.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

The turtle picture is very special...what an opportunity!!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Babalou said:


> How about some turtles today? These were taken in the tide pool just outside our condo. Kathleen, my friend, is the person in the pictures. In the first picture, you can see the turtle's back. We were really rooting for the turtle to get on the rock. Such a challenge for them. The last picture is of black spiny sea urchins. You really don't want to step on them.


Brilliant!


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Barbara ,how great to get close and personal to a turtle .My best is dolphins .
It was something I had always fancied so achieved a goal.
I am in a dip in knitting .Tried winding some yarn which kept trapping in the gubbins .After sorting that this morning I have finally made a decision to wind another for a shawl .Need to get to the post first .


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

DeEtta, so glad you got your tablecloth packed and off to the fair. Sorry to hear about your neighbors and their wandering cows on your property. What a pain!
Love your new stash busting blanket. Nice combination of colors.

Lots of wonderful color combos in that link Tricia - thanks.

Great turtle pictures Barbara. They really are amazing creatures. 
Sounds like you had a good relaxing day yesterday!

Here's a picture of my August pattern for the 2016 year of lace scarf (BON).
Also got a picture of a butterfly on my butterfly bush!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Caryn both are very beautiful.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Caryn-beautiful BON and butterfly. How special to have captured such a close up.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Actually got a bit of knitting done. It is a swatch of an Estonian type pattern by Megan Mills. There are lots of mistakes in this swatch but the pattern is a fun one to do and thought people would like to see it. I never worry about mistakes in swatches. They are done to let me see if I like doing the pattern and to explore the problems it may have for me. I tend to work them until I am comfortable with what it is about. The pattern is here:

http://megan.cc/EstonianStarflower


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Tanya, that looks very pretty and tricky :sm24:


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Caryn both are very beautiful.


Thank you Norma.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Caryn-beautiful BON and butterfly. How special to have captured such a close up.


Thanks Tanya. It was nice to be able to use the close up on my camera. There are lots of butterflies now and I am enjoying watching them.

Love your swatch. Very pretty stitch.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Tanya, that looks very pretty and tricky :sm24:


I am liking this, too, and thought it would be a great stitch pattern for the Shetland Lace shawl center panels. It is not as tricky as it looks. Each row is pretty easy to take into memory quickly while creating this complicated look. The center of the flower is a nine loop nupp which does not get gathered together into a bubble. Also the pattern has charts as well as written instructions. I worked with the written instructions as the charts felt more confusing for this little piece. You might like to try it and see for yourself.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Thanks Tanya. It was nice to be able to use the close up on my camera. There are lots of butterflies now and I am enjoying watching them.
> 
> Love your swatch. Very pretty stitch.


Thanx Caryn. Lucky you to have lots of butterflies. I saw one the other day, that was it, just one!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

sisu said:


> DeEtta, so glad you got your tablecloth packed and off to the fair. Sorry to hear about your neighbors and their wandering cows on your property. What a pain!
> Love your new stash busting blanket. Nice combination of colors.
> 
> Lots of wonderful color combos in that link Tricia - thanks.
> ...


Your August BON looks great, Caryn, and what a beautiful butterfly photo! :sm24:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Tanya, that looks very pretty and tricky :sm24:


Ditto from me, Tanya! :sm24:


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Caryn both are very beautiful.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Actually got a bit of knitting done. It is a swatch of an Estonian type pattern by Megan Mills. There are lots of mistakes in this swatch but the pattern is a fun one to do and thought people would like to see it. I never worry about mistakes in swatches. They are done to let me see if I like doing the pattern and to explore the problems it may have for me. I tend to work them until I am comfortable with what it is about. The pattern is here:
> 
> http://megan.cc/EstonianStarflower


That is very pretty, Tanya. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Ronnie -- my first thought was to do 9 or 12 blocks. Having done the first block, it turned out to be about 13.5" so a 3x3 would be fine for a small afghan but a 3x4 would probably be better. The original pattern had borders around each block and around the outside of the whole thing and I was thinking of using the pale yellow which I decided to use in all the centers of the blocks. My colors are a bit insipid, but it is what I have and the goal is to use what I have and NOT get more. I can finalize all these thoughts when the time gets closer, but in the meantime it is going actually pretty fast considering. However, having thought this through, I can imagine color combos that would be marvelously striking that I would so much better enjoy -- but again, NO BUYING MORE YARN. I think that has become my mantra -- or at least it should be.


I think it will be fine.. I do the same thing... I start to rethink my color choices as I am going along.. I think your miss match of colors will look nice... with all yellow centers!! that will tie it all together.. :sm01:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Barbara those are wonderful pictures... I have never seen a 'sea turtle' but hope too!!

Caryn your BON and Butterfly are very nice.. We have lots of butterfly's around here.. and bee's!! I can do with out a bee in my face but a butterfly is suppose to be lucky if it lands on you :sm01:

Tanya I like that square... I saved it! 

Tricia thanks for the link to the Log Cabin Quilts.. another passion of mine... one of these days I'll do some more quilting.. and the link showed what I was trying to explain to DeEtta about turning them.. of course with just 9 blocks it may not be much of a pattern but with 12 there are some wonderful possibilities.... also Yellow is another traditional center to show the light in the room.. either one works.. 

Well we are going on the boat ride this morning... I have my camera all charged up and am getting us around here.. I hope to see some wild life we didn't see last time! They have been seeing turtles and bears.. so I'm excited.. we are going into the wilderness that there are only 6 permits given and my company has 3 of them... so it is pristine untouched country! I'm not sure if any rafters are allowed up there... I'll find out.. LOL Last time we took the 80 mile trip and the water was so low that we really couldn't of gone any further... this time we are taking the 104 mile and I hear the water is fine...


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ronie, that sounds exciting :sm24:


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Ronie said:


> I think it will be fine.. I do the same thing... I start to rethink my color choices as I am going along.. I think your miss match of colors will look nice... with all yellow centers!! that will tie it all together.. :sm01:


Got another square done last night. I continue to think that using the same yarn for the centers as for the outside edges on the blocks (those edges will form a window frame around the blocks) will add the balance I think is needed. By rotating the colors in sequence, there is variety but balance, too. Looking forward to seeing more of this done. Some projects just seem to unfold into a final whole which may or may not match my mental image. Have to run -- today is the monthly girls day and I need to get a couple of pear tarts baked. The first one will be a chocolate pear tart and if I can get to the second it will be an almond pear tart. Catch up with all of you later.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Got another square done last night. I continue to think that using the same yarn for the centers as for the outside edges on the blocks (those edges will form a window frame around the blocks) will add the balance I think is needed. By rotating the colors in sequence, there is variety but balance, too. Looking forward to seeing more of this done. Some projects just seem to unfold into a final whole which may or may not match my mental image. Have to run -- today is the monthly girls day and I need to get a couple of pear tarts baked. The first one will be a chocolate pear tart and if I can get to the second it will be an almond pear tart. Catch up with all of you later.


Excellent!!! Have always found that colors can be made to work together if balanced well. And love the creative process when it is free flowing. I have no doubt this will be beautiful and unique, especially when the edging is added.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie--104 miles? Sounds like a great adventure. Yes, lots of photos please.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

annweb said:


> Super Julie.I fancy that pattern.Shake the cold off.
> Thanks Barbara for pics.
> The recent shawl.


Ridiculously pretty, Ann. Gorgeous in fact.

Enjoying your photos, Barbara. :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

DeEtta your blocks are going to be beauties. Enjoy your girls day


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ann--did you ever tell us the name of that shawl pattern you posted a few days ago? I liked it a lot when you first posted it and just went back to look again and really like it. So simple but such a satisfying design.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Barbara those are wonderful pictures... I have never seen a 'sea turtle' but hope too!!
> 
> Caryn your BON and Butterfly are very nice.. We have lots of butterfly's around here.. and bee's!! I can do with out a bee in my face but a butterfly is suppose to be lucky if it lands on you :sm01:
> 
> ...


The boat ride sounds wonderful, so nice that your company was granted the right to see such pristine country. Send pictures!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Got another square done last night. I continue to think that using the same yarn for the centers as for the outside edges on the blocks (those edges will form a window frame around the blocks) will add the balance I think is needed. By rotating the colors in sequence, there is variety but balance, too. Looking forward to seeing more of this done. Some projects just seem to unfold into a final whole which may or may not match my mental image. Have to run -- today is the monthly girls day and I need to get a couple of pear tarts baked. The first one will be a chocolate pear tart and if I can get to the second it will be an almond pear tart. Catch up with all of you later.


Those squares are so pretty, DeEtta. Great way to use up that yarn.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Ronnie -- my first thought was to do 9 or 12 blocks. Having done the first block, it turned out to be about 13.5" so a 3x3 would be fine for a small afghan but a 3x4 would probably be better. The original pattern had borders around each block and around the outside of the whole thing and I was thinking of using the pale yellow which I decided to use in all the centers of the blocks. My colors are a bit insipid, but it is what I have and the goal is to use what I have and NOT get more. I can finalize all these thoughts when the time gets closer, but in the meantime it is going actually pretty fast considering. However, having thought this through, I can imagine color combos that would be marvelously striking that I would so much better enjoy -- but again, NO BUYING MORE YARN. I think that has become my mantra -- or at least it should be.


That's supposed to be my mantra as well but I'm not sticking to it too well????
I decided to make a mermaid tail blanket for my niece for Christmas & the package arrived from Mary Maxim on Monday. The pattern s crochets & a little weird so I looked on Ravelry & fund a very simple one that will work with the same yarn so I think that's what I will do. Should be a quick project, I hope.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> With a little planning secondary designs can be created. Wave, diamond, and others. It a play of light and dark more than color.
> Tradition was the center block was red to represent the hearth.
> 
> Some design ideas for lighttdark placement http://www.google.com/search?q=log+cabin+quilt&client=ms-android-uscellular-us&prmd=isvn&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwjN5N-z-sbOAhVIax4KHbueDIMQ_AUIBygB&biw=962&bih=601


It's really quite amazing the designs that can be made with log cabin blocks by varying the colors & the placement. Several in my quilt club have made amazing works of art.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Tricia -- It is open range and the critters are what I would call close to "wild." Getting close enough to one to read a brand would be difficult and I'm not sure the young ones have been branded. Not only can I not "keep" what is on my land, I have to pay for any fence damage because out here the law is interpreted that one fences one's property to keep something OUT. Go figure.
> 
> In any case, the rancher showed up this morning before I went to town. Was really nice about it (of course, no apologies, but at least a thank you). I explained what I saw and also pointed out to him the gates on the fences and why I suggested that they close my driveway gates when moving cows -- otherwise, there is a straight shot onto Federal lands and heaven only knows how it is fenced. He admitted that a couple of the local 4-H'rs (in the US, i4-H is a youth organization. Each 4-H group is focused on a topic -- for the one I referencee, a kid raises a steer for the county fair. Once it is judged then it is sold at public auction and the kid gets the proceeds), are missing their steers which were moved in the group last Friday -- so the hunt is on to find the missing animals (hence the response to my "heads-up"). In any case, when I left for town, he was roaming around my property and heading for the BLM lands to check for animals. I have no idea if he found anything. So for the moment, case is presumably closed until the next time.


Hope they find the calf & get it reunited with mom. It will be a great loss for the kid if they can't find the 4-H calf, here the proceeds from those calls is often used as an education fund for kids involved in it.

We also have 4H here, a very active beef club. Also horsemanship clubs. When I was young there were also ? Homemaking skills clubs- sewing cooking, crafts etc, I know there isn't one like that here now maybe they are all gone.which is sad.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> The wild blueberries here are just about the same size as the ones in the stores. They are really ripening up and are seriously competing with the blackberries and black raspberries. Still a very few salmon berries, huck berries, and a couple of others. A person can find a lot to eat right now in the woods if they know where to look and what to look for.


I pick a lot of wild berries-Saskatoons,wild blueberries, Wild chokecherries, high bush cranberries.,they all have so much more taste than the tame varieties.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Ronie, that sounds exciting :sm24:


Ditto from me, Ronie. Have a great time! :sm02:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I pick a lot of wild berries-Saskatoons,wild blueberries, Wild chokecherries, high bush cranberries.,they all have so much more taste than the tame varieties.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Beautiful butterfly Caryn and even knitting.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Looks as if it would make a very fine shawl/scarf or what you will Tanya .


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Tanya ,there is quite a story to that pattern.It was originally called Cuba Libre but the designer is English and Americans who were purchasing it were grumbling about it taking so long to arrive .It turned out it was under scrutiny by the USA authorities because of the name so she changed it to Rum and Coke but the latter word had drug intonations so it is now Rum and Cola by BooKnits .It is the first of her beginner patterns but ideal not to have to concentrate .


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Hope you get to see lots of wild life Ronie .
Your blocks look great De Etta .
Thank you Linda .


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Tanya, I've bookmaked that star flower pattern, it's beautiful.

Barbara, more great photos.

Ronnie, sounds like a nice trip, is it on a river? Oregon has some beautiful areas. We have been there quite a few times on the Harley.

DeEtta,by our sure are getting those squares done quickly. Have fun with the girls.

Caren, pretty knitting & lovely photo.

We were out to a BBQ put on buy our local seed salesman. It was a nice evening of food & visiting. The wife was showing me the chalk painting she has been doing on a coffee table, mirror & a welcome sign. Some nice stuff.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

annweb said:


> Tanya ,there is quite a story to that pattern.It was originally called Cuba Libre but the designer is English and Americans who were purchasing it were grumbling about it taking so long to arrive .It turned out it was under scrutiny by the USA authorities because of the name so she changed it to Rum and Coke but the latter word had drug intonations so it is now Rum and Cola by BooKnits .It is the first of her beginner patterns but ideal not to have to concentrate .


I don't know if that is too funny or too sad a comment on our systems. Will look this up. I do remember the designer's name from some pattern or other so I must have liked her work. Thanx for the info.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Hope they find the calf & get it reunited with mom. It will be a great loss for the kid if they can't find the 4-H calf, here the proceeds from those calls is often used as an education fund for kids involved in it.
> 
> We also have 4H here, a very active beef club. Also horsemanship clubs. When I was young there were also ? Homemaking skills clubs- sewing cooking, crafts etc, I know there isn't one like that here now maybe they are all gone.which is sad.


Bonnie -- we still have the "domestic arts" clubs here. I think it may be more a function of interest and available leaders. A couple of years ago there was a club for Legos, of all things. Sewing, leatherwork, animals of all kinds seem to be most populated clubs. Back in my day (the stone age), 4-H was what we did in the winter and fair time was a big deal with live demonstrations, etc. But here the animal clubs are more active in the winter, but the other clubs don't even get started until March. It seems a mighty short period to learn a new skill and get ready for fair in the late summer. I had thought one day that I might get involved but the demand isn't there and all of the non-animal clubs are located in Lakeview which is just too far away for me.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

This is a collective thank you for your positive comments about my Hawaii photos. Technically, I should say of my husband's photos, as he is the photographer. 

Today are some ocean pictures. The surfers are out at the crack of dawn and some bob around all day waiting for the right wave. Maybe you can feel the breeze?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Barbara--that pink moon is special. It is such a beautiful place.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Thank you Pam, Barbara, Ronie, Bonnie and Ann re: August BON and butterfly pic. 

Ronie, hope you are enjoying your boat ride and getting some good pictures. Sounds pretty special. Looking foward to seeing them. 

DeEtta, those squares look wonderful. I think those colors are very complimentary and will really come together with the border. 

Bonnie, that mermaid tail blanket is so cute from pictures I have seen. What color is the yarn?

Quite a story about that name for the shawl Ann! I love Boo Knit designs. She had some very intricate ones too that I believe we have seen from Jane and Sue and probably others here. 

I can feel the breeze Barbara. Wish I was there. I love the colors in that last photo too.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Barbara, I could feel the breeze and the pink moon is fabulous :sm24:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Barbara, I could feel the breeze and the pink moon is fabulous :sm24:


Ditto from me, Barbara! :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> This is a collective thank you for your positive comments about my Hawaii photos. Technically, I should say of my husband's photos, as he is the photographer.
> 
> Today are some ocean pictures. The surfers are out at the crack of dawn and some bob around all day waiting for the right wave. Maybe you can feel the breeze?


Would you congratulate your DH on his photos- I don't suppose I will ever visit Hawaii except by armchair travel!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Would you congratulate your DH on his photos- I don't suppose I will ever visit Hawaii except by armchair travel!


You elicited a smile from him when I read your comment to him.

FINALLY finished my DIL's sweater. It was meant for Christmas.....last year. The pattern is "Pretty Lacey Cardi" from Maddy Laine. I particularly like the button I found for it, if you can see it in the picture.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Barbara, that is a very pretty cardigan :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> You elicited a smile from him when I read your comment to him.
> 
> FINALLY finished my DIL's sweater. It was meant for Christmas.....last year. The pattern is "Pretty Lacey Cardi" from Maddy Laine. I particularly like the button I found for it, if you can see it in the picture.


It is always good to complete things! Even if they are a bit late. Can't detect the button.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> You elicited a smile from him when I read your comment to him.
> 
> FINALLY finished my DIL's sweater. It was meant for Christmas.....last year. The pattern is "Pretty Lacey Cardi" from Maddy Laine. I particularly like the button I found for it, if you can see it in the picture.


Great work deserves the time it takes and that is all there is to that :sm24: :sm24:

Can't see the button details even when enlarging the screen but love the way the colors pooled. Very special sweater and hope it will be loved.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Thank you Barbaras ' man for some delightful pictures .Lovely cardi and I can see a cat and a bird have been produced by chance .Can anyone else see them ?I am always seeing things .That type of yarn is amazing how it makes patterns .
Tanya ,it may be Voodoo which Jane and I made and possibly others here .I have just started another of hers called Mustard Seed.It appears very similar to the one I just finished with a fairly plain main body ...so far anyway .When will you have to start on the building job?
Did you enjoy the ride Ronie ?


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Barbara, that is a very pretty cardigan :sm24:


Ditto from me, Barbara. It's lovely. :sm24:


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Forgot to mention DeEtta .Have you any experience of Lego ?My autistic GS is absolutely crazy about it and makes the most complicated models without looking at the instuctions .It can appear a simplistic thing but believe me it is not for those who take it seriously .I am not jumping on your comment ,please don't think I am ,I am only trying to clarify why it may be one of the classes .


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

De Etta ...have you any experience of Lego ? Here is a picture of a kit my autistic GS made without using the instructions .It is a full working model and quite complex .I can see why there would be a group for it .It apoears to be simple but can be complex .I am ,in no way ,jumping on your comment .Please don't think that .
Tanya ,Jane and I and possibly a few others here made Voodoo by Boo and I have started Mustard Seed to-day .The latter appears very similar to Rum and Cola .
Your DH has an eye for the right scene Barbara .Pretty pics .
Did you have a great trip Ronie ?
Julie ,has your gansey arrived at its'destination? Bet the recipient was chuffed .


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Actually got a bit of knitting done. It is a swatch of an Estonian type pattern by Megan Mills. There are lots of mistakes in this swatch but the pattern is a fun one to do and thought people would like to see it. I never worry about mistakes in swatches. They are done to let me see if I like doing the pattern and to explore the problems it may have for me. I tend to work them until I am comfortable with what it is about. The pattern is here:
> 
> http://megan.cc/EstonianStarflower


This pattern is excellent, thanks Tanya, and I have bookmarked it. There is a similar stitch that was in the shawl Iridea by Susanna IC that I did last fall. I don't remember if it was worked on both sides. And the flower formed the base of a couple of repeats that worked into triangular shapes. Don't know if I am explaining that quite right.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Belle1 said:


> Got another square done last night. I continue to think that using the same yarn for the centers as for the outside edges on the blocks (those edges will form a window frame around the blocks) will add the balance I think is needed. By rotating the colors in sequence, there is variety but balance, too. Looking forward to seeing more of this done. Some projects just seem to unfold into a final whole which may or may not match my mental image. Have to run -- today is the monthly girls day and I need to get a couple of pear tarts baked. The first one will be a chocolate pear tart and if I can get to the second it will be an almond pear tart. Catch up with all of you later.


Fast work on those blocks. Once they are all put together it should be stunning, regardless of what colors might look better. 
But I am really writing to say I would love to come visit so I can get a taste of your almond pear tart. Yummmmmm.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

annweb said:


> Thank you Barbaras ' man for some delightful pictures .Lovely cardi and I can see a cat and a bird have been produced by chance .Can anyone else see them ?I am always seeing things .That type of yarn is amazing how it makes patterns .
> Tanya ,it may be Voodoo which Jane and I made and possibly others here .I have just started another of hers called Mustard Seed.It appears very similar to the one I just finished with a fairly plain main body ...so far anyway .When will you have to start on the building job?
> Did you enjoy the ride Ronie ?


I did look at the Ravelry site for BooKnits and found the one you made. She has some very nice patterns there.

Thanx for asking. I begin the job shortly after Labor Day as soon as I can get the excavator in there. We are to meet this week and I need to call him as it is mid week already.

You talked about Legos with your autistic GS. They can be turned into some pretty amazing structures. I bought a set for my GD last year.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> This pattern is excellent, thanks Tanya, and I have bookmarked it. There is a similar stitch that was in the shawl Iridea by Susanna IC that I did last fall. I don't remember if it was worked on both sides. And the flower formed the base of a couple of repeats that worked into triangular shapes. Don't know if I am explaining that quite right.


Kinda :sm02:

Edit--okay, I checked out the pattern and see what you mean. The stitch you mention is part of the edging? Very pretty.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb said:


> De Etta ...have you any experience of Lego ? Here is a picture of a kit my autistic GS made without using the instructions .It is a full working model and quite complex .I can see why there would be a group for it .It apoears to be simple but can be complex .I am ,in no way ,jumping on your comment .Please don't think that .
> Tanya ,Jane and I and possibly a few others here made Voodoo by Boo and I have started Mustard Seed to-day .The latter appears very similar to Rum and Cola .
> Your DH has an eye for the right scene Barbara .Pretty pics .
> Did you have a great trip Ronie ?
> Julie ,has your gansey arrived at its'destination? Bet the recipient was chuffed .


Yes! And she is really enthusiastic about it- says the fit is spot on- not too small, not too big, and loves the feminine touch of the cabled cuffs.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Babalou said:


> You elicited a smile from him when I read your comment to him.
> 
> FINALLY finished my DIL's sweater. It was meant for Christmas.....last year. The pattern is "Pretty Lacey Cardi" from Maddy Laine. I particularly like the button I found for it, if you can see it in the picture.


I really like how the colors are pooling on this sweater. It appears almost to be intentional, though how anyone would be able to come up with an intricate color design as that is beyond me.

Ann, yes I see the cat but not the bird. Funny, I always see faces in wood grain as well as faux marble laminates and paneling and flooring.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Kinda :sm02:
> 
> Edit--okay, I checked out the pattern and see what you mean. The stitch you mention is part of the edging? Very pretty.


Yes, the edging. I enjoyed knitting that since I had never seen anything like it before.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Actually got a bit of knitting done. It is a swatch of an Estonian type pattern by Megan Mills. There are lots of mistakes in this swatch but the pattern is a fun one to do and thought people would like to see it. I never worry about mistakes in swatches. They are done to let me see if I like doing the pattern and to explore the problems it may have for me. I tend to work them until I am comfortable with what it is about. The pattern is here:
> 
> http://megan.cc/EstonianStarflower


Stunning! Makes my simple 9 point star look very very simple!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Your August BON looks great, Caryn, and what a beautiful butterfly photo! :sm24:


I agree! :sm24:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Got another square done last night. I continue to think that using the same yarn for the centers as for the outside edges on the blocks (those edges will form a window frame around the blocks) will add the balance I think is needed. By rotating the colors in sequence, there is variety but balance, too. Looking forward to seeing more of this done. Some projects just seem to unfold into a final whole which may or may not match my mental image. Have to run -- today is the monthly girls day and I need to get a couple of pear tarts baked. The first one will be a chocolate pear tart and if I can get to the second it will be an almond pear tart. Catch up with all of you later.


Your blocks look great and the tarts sound delicious!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I pick a lot of wild berries-Saskatoons,wild blueberries, Wild chokecherries, high bush cranberries.,they all have so much more taste than the tame varieties.


Yes they do! This morning I almost had to drag hubby away from the berries! They are starting to ferment already and can be really tasty! :sm23:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Babalou said:


> This is a collective thank you for your positive comments about my Hawaii photos. Technically, I should say of my husband's photos, as he is the photographer.
> 
> Today are some ocean pictures. The surfers are out at the crack of dawn and some bob around all day waiting for the right wave. Maybe you can feel the breeze?


What a beautiful set of photographs! And not only can I feel the breeze, I am also hearing the chimes! :sm02:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Barbara, that is a very pretty cardigan :sm24:


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Yes! And she is really enthusiastic about it- says the fit is spot on- not too small, not too big, and loves the feminine touch of the cabled cuffs.


That is great news! Those cuffs are especially nice. The cables are perfect.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Hi we made it home... very long day but so much fun!

Barbara you pictures are great.. your husband has a good eye.. mine are always iffy at best but it is fun.. I love the palm trees and sun set.. very very pretty. And your sweater is great! I also like the way the colors pool in different ways.. I see a large flower in the middle of the back!

Thanks for bringing up boo knits pattern again Tanya I grabbed it also.. it looks like a fun knit.. 

I am going to try to up load some pictures.. We didn't see much as far as wildlife goes, but I did get to see my turtle..  the lady in front of me was constantly taking pictures so it was hard to get a good shot around her!

It was very warm up there. We were told it was going to get to 100+ so the spins and playing around in the river really felt good.. we got soaked so many times and then dried off in minutes.. I did take a nice hot shower when I got home though...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> That is great news! Those cuffs are especially nice. The cables are perfect.


Thank you- I did overshoot on a few cables by a row- but one would have to be really picky to notice. And one had to be unpicked- accidentally cabled back instead of to the front- obviously lost concentration at that point.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Hi we made it home... very long day but so much fun!
> 
> Barbara you pictures are great.. your husband has a good eye.. mine are always iffy at best but it is fun.. I love the palm trees and sun set.. very very pretty. And your sweater is great! I also like the way the colors pool in different ways.. I see a large flower in the middle of the back!
> 
> ...


That Eagle looks like it really means business- I would not want to be on it's list of prey! Good photos, Ronie.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie--that first pic of the eagle is fantastic. The second one make it look like he is a bit of a mess--not dressed for the camera. The Blue Heron is also wonderful. Day sounds like a great one with awesome scenery.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Hi we made it home... very long day but so much fun!
> 
> Barbara you pictures are great.. your husband has a good eye.. mine are always iffy at best but it is fun.. I love the palm trees and sun set.. very very pretty. And your sweater is great! I also like the way the colors pool in different ways.. I see a large flower in the middle of the back!
> 
> ...


Great photos, Ronie! Looks and sounds like a great day on the boat! :sm24:


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Babalou said:


> You elicited a smile from him when I read your comment to him.
> 
> FINALLY finished my DIL's sweater. It was meant for Christmas.....last year. The pattern is "Pretty Lacey Cardi" from Maddy Laine. I particularly like the button I found for it, if you can see it in the picture.


Very nice cardigan. I like the effect of the color changes. Should be pretty versatile. Christmas is a state of mind -- not a specific data -- or at least that is my position and I'm not changing it; so you are right on time.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

annweb said:


> Forgot to mention DeEtta .Have you any experience of Lego ?My autistic GS is absolutely crazy about it and makes the most complicated models without looking at the instuctions .It can appear a simplistic thing but believe me it is not for those who take it seriously .I am not jumping on your comment ,please don't think I am ,I am only trying to clarify why it may be one of the classes .


Ann -- actually I agree and frankly, left in a room with a box of legos I'm not sure I could keep my hands off. They weren't around when I was growing up, but loved them when my son reached the 'age.' What I wonder though is what life skill a 4-h group is reinforcing. Actually, anyone with a math, engineering or architectural bent would gladly work with them, so maybe that is the answer.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> Fast work on those blocks. Once they are all put together it should be stunning, regardless of what colors might look better.
> But I am really writing to say I would love to come visit so I can get a taste of your almond pear tart. Yummmmmm.


You are welcome any time; I always love to have company. But if you'd like I can type up the recipe and send it.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Hi we made it home... very long day but so much fun!
> 
> Barbara you pictures are great.. your husband has a good eye.. mine are always iffy at best but it is fun.. I love the palm trees and sun set.. very very pretty. And your sweater is great! I also like the way the colors pool in different ways.. I see a large flower in the middle of the back!
> 
> ...


Fantastic pictures, Ronie. Love the Dino tree.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Thanks for the comments on the cardi Norma, Julie, Tanya, Ann, Pam, KittyChris, runs4fitnesd (are you JanetLee?). I didn't see the kitty cat or bird in the design, cats paws maybe. The colors did pool very nice.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

The reason for the ruffled Eagle is the rumor-mill/sounds made him/her ready to take on another drone.

All Eagles must now add drone takedown 101 as a VERY serious course of study.

You have to be quicker than a house-pet attack with a motor vehicle to catch one. After all, you cannot predict WHEN that critter will get near the nest. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sisu said:


> Thank you Pam, Barbara, Ronie, Bonnie and Ann re: August BON and butterfly pic.
> 
> Ronie, hope you are enjoying your boat ride and getting some good pictures. Sounds pretty special. Looking foward to seeing them.
> 
> ...


The yarn for the mermaid tail is blue, green & wisteria(a periwinkle purply color) I hope it looks good


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Barbara, lovely cardi & great photos.

Ronnie, great photos, that heron almost looks like a painting.

When my boys were young they loved Lego, k'nex & tinker toys. Last Christmas I bought GS John Deere Lego, it builds tractors, wagon, cultivator, a cat..., he loved it. He has a whole set of 1/64 scale John Derres & farms by the hour.
He was thrilled today to get a ride with grandpa on the grader. DH had borrowed one from the neighbor to widen our drive way, the swather our renter has wont fit up the driveway, widened part of it, then he will go around my garden & across the lawn to get to the field


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Yes! And she is really enthusiastic about it- says the fit is spot on- not too small, not too big, and loves the feminine touch of the cabled cuffs.


 :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ronie, your photos are great. My FILs favourite author was Zane Grey. He would have loved that shot :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Belle1 said:


> You are welcome any time; I always love to have company. But if you'd like I can type up the recipe and send it.


Yes please.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

I do love how your sweater turned out Barbara. What a nice design it is. I love how the yarn worked out too. Can't see the button very well, but I'm sure it is just right for the sweater! Nice to have a fo and bet your dil will love it too.

Thank you Janet Lee re: BON lace and butterfly picture.

Ronie, great pictures. Looks like you had a wonderful trip up the river. So great to be able to see an eagle and heron, and what a fun Dino tree.

Bonnie, love those colors you have chosen for your yarn for the mermaid tail. Bet it will look super.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Ronie ,the tree made me do a double take .Super pics and so good for you to have had such an interesting day.
Happy the sweater arrived Julie .
Bonnie ,the colours are lovely .My children had a farm set and we collected the machinery which was made by A company starting with B .I had as much pleasure as they did going and choosing some more animals etc .


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

sisu said:


> I do love how your sweater turned out Barbara. What a nice design it is. I love how the yarn worked out too. Can't see the button very well, but I'm sure it is just right for the sweater! Nice to have a fo and bet your dil will love it too.
> 
> Thank you Janet Lee re: BON lace and butterfly picture.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Caryn and Bonnie! And I think I neglected to thank DeEtta.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

annweb said:


> Ronie ,the tree made me do a double take .Super pics and so good for you to have had such an interesting day.
> Happy the sweater arrived Julie .
> Bonnie ,the colours are lovely .My children had a farm set and we collected the machinery which was made by A company starting with B .I had as much pleasure as they did going and choosing some more animals etc .


Ann--read an article a bit ago on those DINO trees. They are like huge bonsai, trained into their shape when the trunks are young and flexible. They are pulled into shape with rope/cable/etc and let grow in a chosen direction. They are fascinating.

When I bought the Lego set last year for my gd it surprised me to see how many 'themes' are available. I think I bought an architecture type themed set. It was a good gift that the parents could enjoy with their daughter.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb said:


> Ronie ,the tree made me do a double take .Super pics and so good for you to have had such an interesting day.
> Happy the sweater arrived Julie .
> Bonnie ,the colours are lovely .My children had a farm set and we collected the machinery which was made by A company starting with B .I had as much pleasure as they did going and choosing some more animals etc .


It got there well within the predicted time frame- which is good. Now I am waiting for some yarn myself, this lot from the UK- sometimes things get here in 3 -5 days sometimes it is weeks.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

A good morning to all....the Pink Moon is marvelous. 

Ronie, the Dinotree is priceless...glad you saw your turtle...


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Ann--read an article a bit ago on those DINO trees. They are like huge bonsai, trained into their shape when the trunks are young and flexible. They are pulled into shape with rope/cable/etc and let grow in a chosen direction. They are fascinating.
> 
> When I bought the Lego set last year for my gd it surprised me to see how many 'themes' are available. I think I bought an architecture type themed set. It was a good gift that the parents could enjoy with their daughter.


I'm pretty sure this one is a freak of nature but I will read what it says in the museum at work.. I was really hoping to see it.. because I saw the photo of it in there.. It would of been quite a job to get that tree into that shape considering where it is.. but you never know.. LOL

I am glad you all liked the pictures... I do think the Eagles feathers were ruffled because of the wind but I like Karens theory better :sm01: :sm01:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I'm pretty sure this one is a freak of nature but I will read what it says in the museum at work.. I was really hoping to see it.. because I saw the photo of it in there.. It would of been quite a job to get that tree into that shape considering where it is.. but you never know.. LOL
> 
> I am glad you all liked the pictures... I do think the Eagles feathers were ruffled because of the wind but I like Karens theory better :sm01: :sm01:


It didn't occur to me that the tree wasn't natural????????, we have a tree in our yard that makes a right angled turn about 15 ft up, not sure what happened for it to do that' seems very strange.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Since I piqued your interest in the button on the cardi, here is a close up picture. I think it really matches the sweater nicely. A tad pricey, I think it was around $9 but there wasn't much point in putting a cheap button on nice yarn.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It didn't occur to me that the tree wasn't natural????????, we have a tree in our yard that makes a right angled turn about 15 ft up, not sure what happened for it to do that' seems very strange.


Very often it is wind. Sometimes it is due to being crowded and trying to reach the sunlight. Think of garden plants that are crowded or affected by wind. I have some tall zinnias that began to fall over and the main stem began to change direction toward the sun. At any rate, is very fascinating to see how plants adapt to survive, just like people.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Since I piqued your interest in the button on the cardi, here is a close up picture. I think it really matches the sweater nicely. A tad pricey, I think it was around $9 but there wasn't much point in putting a cheap button on nice yarn.


That is special. And it is only one button and needed to be showcased on this beautiful sweater.

Did you tell us what yarn you used on this project. Really love the colorway and the way it pooled.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> That is special. And it is only one button and needed to be showcased on this beautiful sweater.
> 
> Did you tell us what yarn you used on this project. Really love the colorway and the way it pooled.


Thank you, Tanya. I used a Fiesta yarn, their Ballet series. I finally got notice that the yarn I ordered in March will be delivered today. Hallelujah! I won't be ordering from them again despite their yarn being beautiful and beautiful to work with. There are many other vendors with quality yarn.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Babalou said:


> Since I piqued your interest in the button on the cardi, here is a close up picture. I think it really matches the sweater nicely. A tad pricey, I think it was around $9 but there wasn't much point in putting a cheap button on nice yarn.


Gorgeous button!!! When I lived in the San Francisco, I loved searching for the 'right' button for a garment. Of course, I have several sets on hand now -- the question is will I ever use them? And if I'm going to through out a garment, the first thing I do is cut off the buttons for reuse. So I have some that have recycled many times and that of course in addition to the proverbial button can. I have my Mom's and both my Grandmothers buttons and that probably means I have some of their predecessor's too since the family can't seem to through a button away. Any one need underwear buttons? I have a ton which I would gladly share.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Underwear buttons brings to mind the little tops I used to wear .Liberty bodice .There were small buttons all down the front but they were only decorative but really not pretty buttons .
I usually cut buttons off if throwing something away but have heard the Charity shops often have things with great buttons so it can be a cheap way of acquiring them .


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Thank you, Tanya. I used a Fiesta yarn, their Ballet series. I finally got notice that the yarn I ordered in March will be delivered today. Hallelujah! I won't be ordering from them again despite their yarn being beautiful and beautiful to work with. There are many other vendors with quality yarn.


I do remember your trials and tribulations with Fiesta. That is too bad as it seems they do produce a top notch product. LP has weighed in Fiesta patterns and yarns in the past (cannot recall if you were with us then). They often put out some nice freebee patterns but the yarn patterning often was not that interesting. However, your choice definitely showed off that yarn so beautifully.

Has anyone been getting free patterns from them lately? My notices seem to have stopped.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Gorgeous button!!! When I lived in the San Francisco, I loved searching for the 'right' button for a garment. Of course, I have several sets on hand now -- the question is will I ever use them? And if I'm going to through out a garment, the first thing I do is cut off the buttons for reuse. So I have some that have recycled many times and that of course in addition to the proverbial button can. I have my Mom's and both my Grandmothers buttons and that probably means I have some of their predecessor's too since the family can't seem to through a button away. Any one need underwear buttons? I have a ton which I would gladly share.


Playing with my mother's button box was a favorite past time when I was very young. Don't know why but they fascinated me. Today nice buttons cost a small fortune but there are some very gorgeous ones in natural materials such as wood, bone, shell, etc. Hate to think of how those from animals might have been gotten. Of all places, Jo-Ann's carries a very large line of buttons, particularly art type or high end ones. Online there are some fabulous ones but unless making something super special such as Barbara's just posted sweater, cannot see buying them except as collectors items. Does anyone buy buttons just for collection?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Just went looking for sharp needle sales and found this saved site. It is the yarn swift I bought several years ago from a KP member's husband. Seems he has turned his 'help the wife out' project into a business and his price has not changed much at all. Mine cost $20.00 and it is only $2 more now. I seem to recall ordering from New Jersey and this site has a California address. Maybe they moved; maybe the pattern is a standard Amish one.

http://www.stanwoodimports.com/stanwood-needlecraft-tabletop-amish-style-wooden-yarn-swift-2-5-6-ft/


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Babalou said:


> Since I piqued your interest in the button on the cardi, here is a close up picture. I think it really matches the sweater nicely. A tad pricey, I think it was around $9 but there wasn't much point in putting a cheap button on nice yarn.


A perfect choice :sm24:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Since I piqued your interest in the button on the cardi, here is a close up picture. I think it really matches the sweater nicely. A tad pricey, I think it was around $9 but there wasn't much point in putting a cheap button on nice yarn.


It's a beautiful button and is perfect with that yarn! Well done. :sm24:


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Thanks for appreciating my humor about the Bald Eagle. I had to include a little humor just to liven things up. :sm24: 

I've requested from 2 of the LP members some sheep's wool in hopes that there would be practice lengths. Bonnie (Sascachuwan, CAN) came through with 2-3 different colors... smaller lengths.

I'm saving the greater quantities for serious projects. :sm24: 

Thanks sisu and Bonnie for my learning pieces. I'll get the smaller lengths worked up soon.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Since I piqued your interest in the button on the cardi, here is a close up picture. I think it really matches the sweater nicely. A tad pricey, I think it was around $9 but there wasn't much point in putting a cheap button on nice yarn.


That is a true beauty, Barbara!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Ronie, nice pictures! Love the eagle!

Barbara, beautiful button!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> I do remember your trials and tribulations with Fiesta. That is too bad as it seems they do produce a top notch product. LP has weighed in Fiesta patterns and yarns in the past (cannot recall if you were with us then). They often put out some nice freebee patterns but the yarn patterning often was not that interesting. However, your choice definitely showed off that yarn so beautifully.
> 
> Has anyone been getting free patterns from them lately? My notices seem to have stopped.


I haven't seen any free patterns lately and have never been too crazy about their patterns. Be thankful your notices have stopped. I seem to get them daily regarding their sales.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Playing with my mother's button box was a favorite past time when I was very young. Don't know why but they fascinated me. Today nice buttons cost a small fortune but there are some very gorgeous ones in natural materials such as wood, bone, shell, etc. Hate to think of how those from animals might have been gotten. Of all places, Jo-Ann's carries a very large line of buttons, particularly art type or high end ones. Online there are some fabulous ones but unless making something super special such as Barbara's just posted sweater, cannot see buying them except as collectors items. Does anyone buy buttons just for collection?


I remember a store that used to be in Tulsa OK that was a button store. It was fascinating and they had some real beauties. I have making dorset buttons on my wish list. There is a book on Amazon "50 Heirloom Buttons" or the title is close to it. Some day I will get it. I can't remember my mother or grandmother having big button boxes. I do confess that I had to look up underwear buttons. Very quickly I learned I should search for vintage underwear buttons as some very suggestive pictures came up :sm12:


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Today's pictures are of the Green Sands Beach located very close to the southern tip of the island. Its real name is Papakolea Beach and it is in the Ka'u district. My husband, his friend and I managed the hot, humid, windy 5.5 mile round trip hike. There were no facilities at all and very few secluded trees or rocks to hide in, if you catch my drift. So, I didn't overdo drinking water.

The beach resulted from a cinder cone that erupted about 50,000 years ago. The green sand is really more olive colored created by a common silicate deposit of lava called olivine. It stays deposited on the beach because it is heavier than the lighter components of lava. It is one of four green sand beaches known in the World. 

We decided not to walk to the beach as it is a steep hike down. And you know what that means. What goes down must come up. There were a few people at the beach known for its strong currents. Given that the next stop is the Fiji Islands or Antartica, I don't think it would be the place for a novice snorkeler.

The man flying his kite is my husband's oldest friend. He flies a kite whenever he gets to a new place. The last picture is of them celebrating another hike. They have had many, many backpacking trips together over the years.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

A quick thanks to DeEtta, Norma, Pam and Julie on my button!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Today's pictures are of the Green Sands Beach located very close to the southern tip of the island. Its real name is Papakolea Beach and it is in the Ka'u district. My husband, his friend and I managed the hot, humid, windy 5.5 mile round trip hike. There were no facilities at all and very few secluded trees or rocks to hide in, if you catch my drift. So, I didn't overdo drinking water.
> 
> The beach resulted from a cinder cone that erupted about 50,000 years ago. The green sand is really more olive colored created by a common silicate deposit of lava called olivine. It stays deposited on the beach because it is heavier than the lighter components of lava. It is one of four green sand beaches known in the World.
> 
> ...


Nice to feel the warmth in the photos! Could do with a little bit of summer right now!


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Staying at the top of the hill would be my choice too Barbara .


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Staying at the top of the hill would be my choice too Barbara .


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> This is a collective thank you for your positive comments about my Hawaii photos. Technically, I should say of my husband's photos, as he is the photographer.
> 
> Today are some ocean pictures. The surfers are out at the crack of dawn and some bob around all day waiting for the right wave. Maybe you can feel the breeze?


 :sm24: :sm01:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> You elicited a smile from him when I read your comment to him.
> 
> FINALLY finished my DIL's sweater. It was meant for Christmas.....last year. The pattern is "Pretty Lacey Cardi" from Maddy Laine. I particularly like the button I found for it, if you can see it in the picture.


Very nice, Barbara.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Hi we made it home... very long day but so much fun!
> 
> Barbara you pictures are great.. your husband has a good eye.. mine are always iffy at best but it is fun.. I love the palm trees and sun set.. very very pretty. And your sweater is great! I also like the way the colors pool in different ways.. I see a large flower in the middle of the back!
> 
> ...


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: Glad you had a good time, Ronie. Looks like an amazing place.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Barbara, that button really does go well with that yarn. That was a good find. 
And what an unusual beach. Ah, if only about 20 years younger I could have done that hike down and back up, no way now.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

annweb said:


> Staying at the top of the hill would be my choice too Barbara .


Me, too, Barbara. Great photos! :sm24:


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Very nice, Barbara.


Thank you, Linda.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> Barbara, that button really does go well with that yarn. That was a good find.
> And what an unusual beach. Ah, if only about 20 years younger I could have done that hike down and back up, no way now.


Thanks about the button.

It was so hot that day and would have made the walk back even more challenging. At the end of the walk, some smart folks had huge coolers with drinks. I would have paid $20 for a water at that point.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Me, too, Barbara. Great photos! :sm24:


Thanks, Pam.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Barbara, lovely pictures! I enjoy the views and am glad you are sharing them. Please let your DH know he has done a wonderful job with them.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Barbara--more great pics of an area I will probably never get to see in person. That beach is so intriguing with the mountain geology. And the green sand is fascinating. 

Making buttons must be a lot of fun. Working on such an abbreviated scale but room for a lot of creativity. And so many materials to use.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Just returned from local knitting group. No one is knitting, just talking about stuff. A little bit of show and tell with yarns and work but that was it. Lots of laughing though.

Called a wildlife person today as whatever is eating my garden is getting bolder and more destructive. And I cannot figure out what that critter is. This guy began by saying 'oh, you have a woodchuck.' Well, he was wrong and I knew that and told him so. When he got here, there was lot of head scratching and he wound up asking me to call him when I figured it out as he couldn't. Good thing he didn't charge me. He thinks some kind of rat is coming in, a big one! I am still thinking Opossum, but it is not eating any of the food that I put out around the trap. That stinker has just about destroyed the broccoli plants and 2 of the kale plants as well as the beans and beets. I am super ticked off.

Got the job deposit in the bank and cleared and have been thinking of what to gift myself. Looking at yarns on DBNY and some Canadian yarns for Cowichan sweaters. There has been a nice little conversation on KP about the yarn used for them and some patterns. So looking at some of them, too. Just too many choices. What's a gal to do?


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Just returned from local knitting group. No one is knitting, just talking about stuff. A little bit of show and tell with yarns and work but that was it. Lots of laughing though.
> 
> Called a wildlife person today as whatever is eating my garden is getting bolder and more destructive. And I cannot figure out what that critter is. This guy began by saying 'oh, you have a woodchuck.' Well, he was wrong and I knew that and told him so. When he got here, there was lot of head scratching and he wound up asking me to call him when I figured it out as he couldn't. Good thing he didn't charge me. He thinks some kind of rat is coming in, a big one! I am still thinking Opossum, but it is not eating any of the food that I put out around the trap. That stinker has just about destroyed the broccoli plants and 2 of the kale plants as well as the beans and beets. I am super ticked off.
> 
> Got the job deposit in the bank and cleared and have been thinking of what to gift myself. Looking at yarns on DBNY and some Canadian yarns for Cowichan sweaters. There has been a nice little conversation on KP about the yarn used for them and some patterns. So looking at some of them, too. Just too many choices. What's a gal to do?


Congratulations on the job deposit. Having to choose among yarns is a good problem to have!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Just returned from local knitting group. No one is knitting, just talking about stuff. A little bit of show and tell with yarns and work but that was it. Lots of laughing though.
> 
> Called a wildlife person today as whatever is eating my garden is getting bolder and more destructive. And I cannot figure out what that critter is. This guy began by saying 'oh, you have a woodchuck.' Well, he was wrong and I knew that and told him so. When he got here, there was lot of head scratching and he wound up asking me to call him when I figured it out as he couldn't. Good thing he didn't charge me. He thinks some kind of rat is coming in, a big one! I am still thinking Opossum, but it is not eating any of the food that I put out around the trap. That stinker has just about destroyed the broccoli plants and 2 of the kale plants as well as the beans and beets. I am super ticked off.
> 
> Got the job deposit in the bank and cleared and have been thinking of what to gift myself. Looking at yarns on DBNY and some Canadian yarns for Cowichan sweaters. There has been a nice little conversation on KP about the yarn used for them and some patterns. So looking at some of them, too. Just too many choices. What's a gal to do?


DH built a skunk trap & baits it with sardines, he often catches other things in it. Maybe try that?
Custom Woolen Mill in Carstairs Alberta sells nice cowichan type yarn at prices that aren't to crazy, at least the last I ordered.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Beautiful button, really suits the sweater.
It's great to get a virtual trip around Hawaii


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Barbara, that hike sounds hard but so interesting. Great photos of DH and his friend. :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Babalou said:


> Congratulations on the job deposit. Having to choose among yarns is a good problem to have!


i was just thinking the same :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Ooh Barbara, that is a wonderful button and perfect for the sweater. Thanks for the close up.

Tanya, I do get Fiesta adds but no free patterns in a long time.

Karen, looking foward to seeing how your spinning goes. Enjoy playing with it.

Barbara, those pictures were wonderful and that info about the greensand beach was very interesting. You and dh are very adventurous to take that hike.

Tanya, sounds like a fun time at your knitting group. Always good to have people to laugh with. So glad you got the money in the bank! Have fun deciding on yarn. Craftsy is having a sale -
http://www.craftsy.com/supplies/craftsy-yarn-shop?ext=20160819_knit_day1_header&utm_source=Craftsy%20Ecomm&utm_medium=Internal%20Email&utm_campaign=Ecomm_All-Ecomm%20Activity


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Congratulations on the job deposit. Having to choose among yarns is a good problem to have!


From me, too, Tanya! :sm24:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

oh another favorite subject of mine!! BUTTONS! I love them.. When Payless Drugs went out of business I bought bags of buttons everytime I went to town... which was about once every few months... and I now have a button jar that is quite impressive.. although when you do that finding enough of the same buttons to use on something is a chore.. although I love dumping them all out and searching through them all.. DeEtta I can only imagine what your Moms and Grandmothers button jars look like!! I also cut the buttons off and sometimes the pockets of jeans when I am done with the rest of them... I have looked through the Charity shops too for beautiful buttons.. it is like jewelry to me.. 
And Barbara you have picked out an amazing button for the sweater... and your right it goes perfect with the sweater.. I don't blame you for not wanting to deal with that yarn company again.. I just placed a order on Saturday for more yarn and I have been tracking it ever since.. LOL it is on its way to the Portland area today.. but shouldn't get here until Monday or so... I would think they could get it to me a bit faster than that!! LOL


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Beautiful button, really suits the sweater.
> It's great to get a virtual trip around Hawaii


Thanks, Bonnie. Glad you are enjoying the trip.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Barbara, that hike sounds hard but so interesting. Great photos of DH and his friend. :sm24:


That hike was hard. First thing back at the condo was a much needed shower!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Ronie said:


> oh another favorite subject of mine!! BUTTONS! I love them.. When Payless Drugs went out of business I bought bags of buttons everytime I went to town... which was about once every few months... and I now have a button jar that is quite impressive.. although when you do that finding enough of the same buttons to use on something is a chore.. although I love dumping them all out and searching through them all.. DeEtta I can only imagine what your Moms and Grandmothers button jars look like!! I also cut the buttons off and sometimes the pockets of jeans when I am done with the rest of them... I have looked through the Charity shops too for beautiful buttons.. it is like jewelry to me..
> And Barbara you have picked out an amazing button for the sweater... and your right it goes perfect with the sweater.. I don't blame you for not wanting to deal with that yarn company again.. I just placed a order on Saturday for more yarn and I have been tracking it ever since.. LOL it is on its way to the Portland area today.. but shouldn't get here until Monday or so... I would think they could get it to me a bit faster than that!! LOL


Thanks, Ronie I was happy with the button, too. I like the idea of hunting for buttons. I may do some searching for some special ones at the upcoming yarn fest I am going to in Colorado in Sept m


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Tanya thanks for the swift site... I know Joe can make me one.. but the time is a crunch for us... and for $22 it is well worth just buying one.. LOL

Great pictures Barbara... it shows boy's will be boy's.. and some never seem to loose those childhood past times... There are a lot of kites around here.. we even have festivals of kite flying on the beach.. it is quite a site to see.. 
and I can guess that you did get some strange sites come up.. it is very careful wording when looking up some things on the internet!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Ok what is Cowichan yarn... you have peaked my interest.. 

That is a great sale at craftsy!! that gradient yarn was on sale for 20 something last week and is now down around 17!! I think I might have to get some... that is a great buy considering it is $33 normally... and for 5 or 6 skeins of yarn.. you can't go wrong.. 

Well I need to be to work in less than a hour so I had better get going!!! have a wonderful day all... Julie I hope it warms up soon for you...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Ok what is Cowichan yarn... you have peaked my interest..
> 
> That is a great sale at craftsy!! that gradient yarn was on sale for 20 something last week and is now down around 17!! I think I might have to get some... that is a great buy considering it is $33 normally... and for 5 or 6 skeins of yarn.. you can't go wrong..
> 
> Well I need to be to work in less than a hour so I had better get going!!! have a wonderful day all... Julie I hope it warms up soon for you...


Thank you, Ronie- spring is not too far away!


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/tokerau-shawl

Free until August 20th....did she do this for my Anniversary...it is on August 20th....39 years


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/tokerau-shawl
> 
> Free until August 20th....did she do this for my Anniversary...it is on August 20th....39 years


Congratulations! :sm24:


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

dragonflylace said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/tokerau-shawl
> 
> Free until August 20th....did she do this for my Anniversary...it is on August 20th....39 years


Congratulations! Thanks for the link.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Tanya thanks for the swift site... I know Joe can make me one.. but the time is a crunch for us... and for $22 it is well worth just buying one.. LOL
> 
> Great pictures Barbara... it shows boy's will be boy's.. and some never seem to loose those childhood past times... There are a lot of kites around here.. we even have festivals of kite flying on the beach.. it is quite a site to see..
> and I can guess that you did get some strange sites come up.. it is very careful wording when looking up some things on the internet!


I was in the same boat as Joe. So easy to make but buying this was just too easy and there was no cost savings to do my own given the time and fussing to do a nice job. I have been happy with mine. Just need to remember to tie the end tail so it doesn't get caught in the spinning joint. I have had mine for at about 5 yrs now.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Okay--no notices from KP since yesterday so came to check in and see lots of chatter happening.

DFL--just saw that Tokerau shawl this a.m. myself. Like her bold use of the red with the variegated lighter color. It has good energy and cheer to it.

Bonnie--I think you were on the KP forum discussing these Cowichan sweaters and yarn. I have checked out that yarn website and was surprised at the affordability of the yarn. Wish we could still get the original White Buffalo yarn. Am motivating towards getting some and doing a vest for myself.

However, did a splurge online this a.m. DBNY had a sale on a Pima/Silk yarn by Frog Tree that is now out of business. Bought a bunch and then spent more time than reasonable looking for some more on other sites. Did find some and bought more. Then bought some Cascade cotton, too. Did all this before checking out Craftsy sales which am afraid to look at now. I have been wanting to do a pima cotton tee for me for several years but the yarn cost made such a project feel way out of line money wise. It will still be expensive but a pima cotton shirt from a Lands End business is $40 now so the sale price was right in there. DBNY had a special extra 44% off of their already discounted price so that was pretty nice. Almost binged out on even more but caught myself. There will be other sales.

What is it about buttons that fascinates us so much? It seems so many of us are caught up in them. This is a serous question. I have no idea why I like them but I do and loved playing with them. I see Ronie still does the way I used to do.

There was a woman on KP some time ago who made buttons our of polymer clay and actually ran workshops. She clearly had art training and did some excellent quality designs and we had communicated a bit. I have this on my list of todos, maybe with my gd if she develops an interest in making beads or such


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/tokerau-shawl
> 
> Free until August 20th....did she do this for my Anniversary...it is on August 20th....39 years


Many congratulations. Have a happy day.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Tamarque, I have looked at the sales onDBNY & the prices are really good but the shipping costs to Canada are nuts, 2-3X the cost if the yarn????

Ronnie, cowichan yarn is almost like roving, it's very bulky, about the size of your little finger & if you pull on it it comes apart. It's used for the very bulky winter sweaters that were very common here when I was young & seem to be coming back in style. The real "Cowichans" are knit by the First Nations Cowichan people on Vancouver Island & are very expensive. We used to buy White Buffalo brand yarn that is the closest thing you could get to Cowichan wool, it's not Buffalo but sheep wool but the factory has closed. I was gifted a huge box, 16 skeins & part skeins by my neighbor, his mom went in a nursing home & had a huge stash, he gave me the White Buffalo yarn & his sons burned ???????????? the rest of the stash, it was gone before I heard about it or I would have tried to "rescue" it. The grandsons obviously didn't know their crafty grandmother very well as they said she wouldn't want anyone digging through her stuff, I can't imagine any knitter who wouldn't want it passed to anyone who would use it! 
I made my DH & both sons vests to wear under skidoo suits in winter, they are very thick & warm. I also make bulky socks for my brother, they are worn in Sorrells or rubber boots instead of felt liners- my brother had his femur crushed 35 yrs ago in an MVA & has very poor circulation is always has a cold foot.

Custom Woolen Mills in Carstairs Alberta still sells similar yarn


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie--See I didn't answer you about Cowichan yarn. The Cowichan Native American people up in your corner of the world, Canada actually, do a lot of knitting. They did their own yarn which is no longer available to the public. It was called While Buffalo yarn and was a very loosely spun, almost roving grade, 6 ply yarn. Apparently it has a lot of natural lanolin and made super warm sweaters. The sweaters are very unique using their Native American symbols knit in as intarsia or strand knitting. If you look up Cowichan sweaters you will see a number of patterns and sources for them and I am sure you will recognize the design style.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/tokerau-shawl
> 
> Free until August 20th....did she do this for my Anniversary...it is on August 20th....39 years


Reading way too fast and missed it was your anniversary tomorrow. Congratulations on such a long and successful relationship. Hope you and DH have a wonderful day tomorrow.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Tamarque, I have looked at the sales onDBNY & the prices are really good but the shipping costs to Canada are nuts, 2-3X the cost if the yarn????


That is too bad. Need to have a friend who travels back and forth across the border. Ordering from ICE is like that, too, as it often ships from Turkey. But some of their prices are so low that it makes it worthwhile. I would imagine my buying that While Buffalo yarn from Canada might be the same for me in the States. I don't know how some companies can ship free while others charge an arm and a leg.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Ronie--See I didn't answer you about Cowichan yarn. The Cowichan Native American people up in your corner of the world, Canada actually, do a lot of knitting. They did their own yarn which is no longer available to the public. It was called While Buffalo yarn and was a very loosely spun, almost roving grade, 6 ply yarn. Apparently it has a lot of natural lanolin and made super warm sweaters. The sweaters are very unique using their Native American symbols knit in as intarsia or strand knitting. If you look up Cowichan sweaters you will see a number of patterns and sources for them and I am sure you will recognize the design style.


Actually the Cowichans didn't sell their yarn, White Buffalo is a substitute


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Actually the Cowichans didn't sell their yarn, White Buffalo is a substitute


If you look above, I edited my last entry, hit send instead of return so I had to do that to finish it????


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Happy Anniversary, DFL.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tamarque said:


> That is too bad. Need to have a friend who travels back and forth across the border. Ordering from ICE is like that, too, as it often ships from Turkey. But some of their prices are so low that it makes it worthwhile. I would imagine my buying that While Buffalo yarn from Canada might be the same for me in the States. I don't know how some companies can ship free while others charge an arm and a leg.


Occasionally I see White Buffalo yarn at a garage or auction sale for some old person. Also occasionally EBay but in EBay it's expensive. My friend bought me a box at an auction sale for her MIL, it's not White Buffalo but local wool process the same but only 1 ply, I have to wind it to however many plys I need to use it. She asked me what it would be worth & said it was a "small" box, I told her bid to $40, not really being sure what she was getting. She arrived at my doorstep the next day with a box 2X2X3 feet???? That she paid $10 for, I've been knitting from it for years & still quite a lot left


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Actually the Cowichans didn't sell their yarn, White Buffalo is a substitute


Then I misunderstood. I thought the Cowichans had their own yarn and stopped selling it and so a substitute was created. And you are saying that is the White Buffalo yarn?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Occasionally I see White Buffalo yarn at a garage or auction sale for some old person. Also occasionally EBay but in EBay it's expensive. My friend bought me a box at an auction sale for her MIL, it's not White Buffalo but local wool process the same but only 1 ply, I have to wind it to however many plys I need to use it. She asked me what it would be worth & said it was a "small" box, I told her bid to $40, not really being sure what she was getting. She arrived at my doorstep the next day with a box 2X2X3 feet???? That she paid $10 for, I've been knitting from it for years & still quite a lot left


Bet you both felt you had struck gold :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

okay, try this for clarification:

http://www.knittersreview.com/article_yarn.asp?article=/review/product/020905_a.asp

I guess my brain is very scrambled on this issue of the yarns for the Cowichans, but I will get it straight. So what was the yarn used by the Cowichans for their knitting?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Then I misunderstood. I thought the Cowichans had their own yarn and stopped selling it and so a substitute was created. And you are saying that is the White Buffalo yarn?


My understanding is that the Cowichans never sold their particular yarn, it was used exclusively by their own knitters to make the sweaters that are sold by them.
White Buffalo was marketed as a substitute for the rest of us to make similar sweaters.

My old landlady when I was in tech school knit what she called cowichan sweaters & she had a bag of roving that she pulled up and & rolled it in her hand, then attached it & kept knitting, maybe that is more how the Cowichans did it, I'm not really sure.
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cowichan_knitting


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Babalou said:


> That hike was hard. First thing back at the condo was a much needed shower!


I know that feeling! I think that is one of the reasons I like taking my hikes first thing in the morning. Shower time when I get back! Plus breakfast of course!

I do enjoy difficult hikes, as long as no one is trying to hurry me along that is!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you, Ronie- spring is not too far away!


Which means fall is not too far from us!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/tokerau-shawl
> 
> Free until August 20th....did she do this for my Anniversary...it is on August 20th....39 years


Happy Anniversary!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My understanding is that the Cowichans never sold their particular yarn, it was used exclusively by their own knitters to make the sweaters that are sold by them.
> White Buffalo was marketed as a substitute for the rest of us to make similar sweaters.
> 
> My old landlady when I was in tech school knit what she called cowichan sweaters & she had a bag of roving that she pulled up and & rolled it in her hand, then attached it & kept knitting, maybe that is more how the Cowichans did it, I'm not really sure.
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cowichan_knitting


Interesting article. It made me smile reading their instructions on how to knit the sweater. It struck me like someone writing an article on how cars work: very detached and distant.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Which means fall is not too far from us!


That is the inevitable cycle!


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

I have buttons from my GM and Dm .In one of my rare sorting out sessions I put them into colours then threaded each colour on a separate piece of thread .Seems a simple way to start a sort out..tried putting the same style together on the thread .


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Congratulations DFL .Have a lovely day .


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

sisu said:


> Ooh Barbara, that is a wonderful button and perfect for the sweater. Thanks for the close up.
> 
> Tanya, I do get Fiesta adds but no free patterns in a long time.
> 
> ...


Caryn, that Craftsy sale is so tempting, the prices are fantastic....but I am on a strict yarn diet right now. Alas, I have more yarn in stash than I can use up any time too soon.

DFL, congratulations on your anniversary.

Tanya, congratulations on your ability to splurge on yarn due to your deposit.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

annweb said:


> I have buttons from my GM and Dm .In one of my rare sorting out sessions I put them into colours then threaded each colour on a separate piece of thread .Seems a simple way to start a sort out..tried putting the same style together on the thread .


That is a great idea, Ann.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

I thought I would share a quick picture of the sock I am working on. Using Noro Taiyo sock yarn with a simple pattern with my first after thought heel. (I'm relaxing for a bit before I get ready to leave for my sister's house.) The heel is worked with 4 rows each of an inside thread from current ball and a strand from a totally different colored ball.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> I thought I would share a quick picture of the sock I am working on. Using Noro Taiyo sock yarn with a simple pattern with my first after thought heel. (I'm relaxing for a bit before I get ready to leave for my sister's house.) The heel is worked with 4 rows each of an inside thread from current ball and a strand from a totally different colored ball.


Yea, for new skills. Noro colors are so dynamic. Beautiful. Do you like working with their sock yarn? Not sure that I have ever seen any in person.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> I thought I would share a quick picture of the sock I am working on. Using Noro Taiyo sock yarn with a simple pattern with my first after thought heel. (I'm relaxing for a bit before I get ready to leave for my sister's house.) The heel is worked with 4 rows each of an inside thread from current ball and a strand from a totally different colored ball.


Noro yarns are such lovely colours- I wonder is their sock yarn coarse like some of their others?


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> I thought I would share a quick picture of the sock I am working on. Using Noro Taiyo sock yarn with a simple pattern with my first after thought heel. (I'm relaxing for a bit before I get ready to leave for my sister's house.) The heel is worked with 4 rows each of an inside thread from current ball and a strand from a totally different colored ball.


Nice colors! I have not used that yarn either, but sure is pretty!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> I thought I would share a quick picture of the sock I am working on. Using Noro Taiyo sock yarn with a simple pattern with my first after thought heel. (I'm relaxing for a bit before I get ready to leave for my sister's house.) The heel is worked with 4 rows each of an inside thread from current ball and a strand from a totally different colored ball.


Those are so pretty, Noro yarn comes in such great color combos, too bad it's so expensive here


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

I am going to beg forgiveness for going off track today, and forgive me again if you already know all this, but it is chile (not chili) roasting season in New Mexico. MAJOR happy dance time. 

Hatch green chile is revered here. It is grown in the Hatch Valley in southern NM. It is NM's state vegetable and when dining out, you are typically asked "red" or "green" with red usually the hotter on the Scoville scale. Many of us order ours Christmas style which is a mix of red and green. 

You can buy it fresh or have it roasted. It gets this wonderful smoky flavor and the aroma is heavenly. Many grocery stores have boxes upon boxes, about 20-30#, that you can buy, carry it outside the store and wait in line to have your box of chiles tossed in a huge roaster that is fired by propane and roasts the chilies while it rotates. By the way, it is about $18 a box. Huge bargain for something that will last all year in the freezer. 

I like to keep a few fresh to roast in the house to get the heavenly scent. You'll see them in a picture on a little indoor grill I have. 

We then bag and freeze it to use during the year. 

When we had a houseboat years ago in Oklahoma, we would bring home a gunny sack of fresh chiles from NM and have a roasting party on the lake using the gas grill on the back of the boat. The only requirement was to bring plastic bags, rubber gloves and beer. A little food, too. Then we would float on the lake all day roasting and bagging chiles. Ah, memories. 

Here are a few pictures.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Bet you both felt you had struck gold :sm24: :sm24:


Tamarque, if you pm  Islander she (Trish) is very knowledgeable about all things Cowichan and I am sure she would be able to answer any questions. She is a lovely person and I know she would be happy to answer any questions or refer you as to where you can find answers. She is a friend of mine that I met through KP and lives in a small town very near Duncan where we live now.

I love the cowichans. I have seen them priced up here from $100.oo- 450.00 Cdn. I wish I had had one when we lived in Calgary. They are heavier than the Siwash sweaters I believe. I knit a couple of Siwash years ago and have no recollection of the cost.They lasted forever. My nephew still has one of them and wears it every winter. I know the wool was expensive. I am not sure whether the Siwash is still being made into sweaters.

Bonnie, you would likely know. I think their is a difference in gauge between the two yarns. Do you know anything about them? It is nice to see you enjoying the lace party. It is also nice for me to drop by and visit! Shirley


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Thanks for all the well wishes...we have been through everything together. We have actually been together since 1974...dated for 3 years before getting married...but those were different times. So really 42 years...all of my adult life.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Babalou said:


> I am going to beg forgiveness for going off track today, and forgive me again if you already know all this, but it is chile (not chili) roasting season in New Mexico. MAJOR happy dance time.
> 
> Hatch green chile is revered here. It is grown in the Hatch Valley in southern NM. It is NM's state vegetable and when dining out, you are typically asked "red" or "green" with red usually the hotter on the Scoville scale. Many of us order ours Christmas style which is a mix of red and green.
> 
> ...


Interesting how they process them. I never use peppers, in allergic to them, if something has them in & I pick them out, I still get sick if I eat it.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Tamarque, if you pm  Islander she (Trish) is very knowledgeable about all things Cowichan and I am sure she would be able to answer any questions. She is a lovely person and I know she would be happy to answer any questions or refer you as to where you can find answers. She is a friend of mine that I met through KP and lives in a small town very near Duncan where we live now.
> 
> I love the cowichans. I have seen them priced up here from $100.oo- 450.00 Cdn. I wish I had had one when we lived in Calgary. They are heavier than the Siwash sweaters I believe. I knit a couple of Siwash years ago and have no recollection of the cost.They lasted forever. My nephew still has one of them and wears it every winter. I know the wool was expensive. I am not sure whether the Siwash is still being made into sweaters.
> 
> Bonnie, you would likely know. I think their is a difference in gauge between the two yarns. Do you know anything about them? It is nice to see you enjoying the lace party. It is also nice for me to drop by and visit! Shirley


I'm not sure about the gauge if a true cowichan. The White Buffalo is about 4-5 stitches/ inch, I would have to look up a pattern to be sure, it's a while since I've done any.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> Thanks for all the well wishes...we have been through everything together. We have actually been together since 1974...dated for 3 years before getting married...but those were different times. So really 42 years...all of my adult life.


Congratulations in your anniversary. We will be 35 yrs in November


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Bonnie...this is the second time I've heard of anyone reacting to peppers. Is it the peppercorns or just the red, green, yellow, orange stuff that grows on the vine? You may look up the mixed peppercorns or choose just the white for hotter flavor.

I can't have as many peppercorns as I'd like...and hotter than Serrano/Jalapeno/Cayenne is something I don't care to experience. I've tried Habenero (sp?), but don't care for the heat.

Frank's and Louisiana Hot Sauce are my two choices for the pre-mixed hot sauces that I don't ferment/develop myself. I don't like the original Tabasco at all, though the smoked variety isn't bad.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Which means fall is not too far from us!





Lurker 2 said:


> That is the inevitable cycle!


From the sky color when I was driving home from Mom's latest PT visit at the VA Hospital...we're well into Fall already in the EST area.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> Bonnie...this is the second time I've heard of anyone reacting to peppers. Is it the peppercorns or just the red, green, yellow, orange stuff that grows on the vine? You may look up the mixed peppercorns or choose just the white for hotter flavor.
> 
> I can't have as many peppercorns as I'd like...and hotter than Serrano/Jalapeno/Cayenne is something I don't care to experience. I've tried Habenero (sp?), but don't care for the heat.
> 
> Frank's and Louisiana Hot Sauce are my two choices for the pre-mixed hot sauces that I don't ferment/develop myself. I don't like the original Tabasco at all, though the smoked variety isn't bad.


The only ones I've actually eaten are the green ones & they made me so sick, I've never even tried the others.
I'm not very fond of spicy food so don't really miss them.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Chris, I love your socks and the heel looks perfect. :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Barbara, the chile experience was fascinating. I have never seen anything like it.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> I thought I would share a quick picture of the sock I am working on. Using Noro Taiyo sock yarn with a simple pattern with my first after thought heel. (I'm relaxing for a bit before I get ready to leave for my sister's house.) The heel is worked with 4 rows each of an inside thread from current ball and a strand from a totally different colored ball.


You knit great socks, Chris. :sm24:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Tamarque, if you pm  Islander she (Trish) is very knowledgeable about all things Cowichan and I am sure she would be able to answer any questions. She is a lovely person and I know she would be happy to answer any questions or refer you as to where you can find answers. She is a friend of mine that I met through KP and lives in a small town very near Duncan where we live now.
> 
> I love the cowichans. I have seen them priced up here from $100.oo- 450.00 Cdn. I wish I had had one when we lived in Calgary. They are heavier than the Siwash sweaters I believe. I knit a couple of Siwash years ago and have no recollection of the cost.They lasted forever. My nephew still has one of them and wears it every winter. I know the wool was expensive. I am not sure whether the Siwash is still being made into sweaters.
> 
> Bonnie, you would likely know. I think their is a difference in gauge between the two yarns. Do you know anything about them? It is nice to see you enjoying the lace party. It is also nice for me to drop by and visit! Shirley


Hi Shirley--thanks for the recommendation. I have always admired those sweaters. They remind me of the Mexican sweater I had years ago that I picked up in that country. There were basically 2 levels of quality. One was thinner, more commercial and is the one usually imported and sold in this country. The one I had gotten was heavy, like a wonderful blanket. I had bought it because, up in the mountains, night temps dropped into the low 40's and being an American never thought to bring warm clothes with me in summer time. It was bought at a market, probably for about $5, and I loved that sweater for years till it was lost in a fire. Like the Cowichan sweaters it was in natural, undyed wool and the patterning used was of local geometric symbols common to that culture. At that time imported sweaters/jackets went for about $125.00. Today I am sure it would be much more. I think it would be great fun and quite rewarding to knit a Cowichan sweater today.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Lovely colourful socks Chris


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Chris, I love your socks and the heel looks perfect. :sm24:


Ditto from me, Chris! :sm24:


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Interesting how they process them. I never use peppers, in allergic to them, if something has them in & I pick them out, I still get sick if I eat it.


Too bad about getting sick if you eat them. My cousin is allergic to peppers but not this type as it is from a different type of pepper.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Barbara, the chile experience was fascinating. I have never seen anything like it.


Thanks, Norma. I can remember the first time I experienced it in Taos, NM. It was the aroma that drew me.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Sorry I dislike peppers but interesting way of producing them .


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Good Morning all.... 

Happy Anniversary DFL!! Clearly a match made in heaven :sm01:... I also just put that shawl in my library before I came in here... I wonder what she is going to be doing in Japan.. such a huge move.. but then I don't know where she is now...LOL

I saw that polymer clay button post a long time back.. my experience with polymer clay is that its pretty brittle.. and I didn't think buttons would hold up.. maybe if its conditioned enough it would become stronger.. Tanya I think it would make a fun project for you and your GD. Painting rocks is also a great rainy day project to do with the kids..


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Not sure why peppers give some people a problem but they are so healthful and come in so many varieties. The grilled ones sound wonderful and really are a tradition in that SW climate and culture. I remember being in Mexican markets where peppers were strung up by size. It was eye opening to me to see the variation from teeny weeny ones to humongous things that memory tells me were well over 12-15" long. The colors were varied as well as the heat of them, from sweet to super hot. A few years ago I tried growing a pepper called Czechzen (or something similar). They turned out to be very dark eggplant color but would ripen to red and that was when their heat developed. It was not a great crop for me but very interesting. I gave some to this Mexican organic farmer in town and he just bit into them. They were supposed to be a very hot pepper and he just shrugged finding them not very flavorful. He was looking for hot peppers to grow and was just not impressed with these. I think the dislike/discomfort is due to insufficient stomach acids or enzymes needed for digestion. A person may develop a dislike for them due to the fact their body has some metabolic deficiency and this, then, becomes a bit of a survival characteristic. My theory.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Good Morning all....
> 
> Happy Anniversary DFL!! Clearly a match made in heaven :sm01:... I also just put that shawl in my library before I came in here... I wonder what she is going to be doing in Japan.. such a huge move.. but then I don't know where she is now...LOL
> 
> I saw that polymer clay button post a long time back.. my experience with polymer clay is that its pretty brittle.. and I didn't think buttons would hold up.. maybe if its conditioned enough it would become stronger.. Tanya I think it would make a fun project for you and your GD. Painting rocks is also a great rainy day project to do with the kids..


Rock painting would also be fun--agree. I imagine the polymer clay needs to be baked hard to hold up but it was quite awhile ago that I was reading about it. Forget the woman's name who posted here on KP.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

That is very interesting about the Cowichans yarn and sweaters... We just finished watching the last hour of 'The Big Lewbowski' and I have the Dude's sweater pattern.. it looks a lot like what you are talking about.. We are determined to get the CD and watch it from beginning to end.. LOL it is one of those movies that has so much going on that you can jump in at any time and be entertained.. I bet Joe would love a Dude sweater.. 

Janette Lee a morning hike is so amazing!! you must live close to where you can get out each day.. I can go for walks each day and have amazing views.. but if we want to hike we have to drive a few miles.. it is so relaxing and rewarding.. after the dogs stop trying to take us for their walk that is.. LOL I always get Kiwi and she is soooooo strong.. but she learns to walk next to me instead of pulling fairly quick.. and then she is great to go hiking with.. if they wouldn't get their noses to the ground and get lost we would take them off their leads but they are hunting dogs and you never know where their bird brains would take them..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> Thanks for all the well wishes...we have been through everything together. We have actually been together since 1974...dated for 3 years before getting married...but those were different times. So really 42 years...all of my adult life.


Yes it is!! and it is amazing... gosh I graduated high school in 74! and your right they were different times.. If I had stayed with my first husband we would of been married 41 years.. so happy my life to the turn it did or I wouldn't be where I am now... LOL


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> I am going to beg forgiveness for going off track today, and forgive me again if you already know all this, but it is chile (not chili) roasting season in New Mexico. MAJOR happy dance time.
> 
> Hatch green chile is revered here. It is grown in the Hatch Valley in southern NM. It is NM's state vegetable and when dining out, you are typically asked "red" or "green" with red usually the hotter on the Scoville scale. Many of us order ours Christmas style which is a mix of red and green.
> 
> ...


These are the Chlie's I stuffed last weekend.. oh my they are hot!!! but the whole house smelled wonderful... I love that they are such a big thing in your area and that the whole town smells wonderful at this time... I lived on a ranch in eastern Oregon for several years and I would plant several pepper plants and sit on the back deck and roast then on the BBQ!!! it was a great time and I looked forward to it year after year...there were some years the house would fill with fumes when I would process the dried red ones.. and years when they cross bred and all of them became very hot!! but we love chilies and buy at least a few each week.. I never thought of freezing them.. I did a water bath process with a little salt and garlic.. like a relish.

Chris those socks are great!!! I love all the colors and the stripped heel!! have fun at your Sisters place!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Not sure why peppers give some people a problem but they are so healthful and come in so many varieties. The grilled ones sound wonderful and really are a tradition in that SW climate and culture. I remember being in Mexican markets where peppers were strung up by size. It was eye opening to me to see the variation from teeny weeny ones to humongous things that memory tells me were well over 12-15" long. The colors were varied as well as the heat of them, from sweet to super hot. A few years ago I tried growing a pepper called Czechzen (or something similar). They turned out to be very dark eggplant color but would ripen to red and that was when their heat developed. It was not a great crop for me but very interesting. I gave some to this Mexican organic farmer in town and he just bit into them. They were supposed to be a very hot pepper and he just shrugged finding them not very flavorful. He was looking for hot peppers to grow and was just not impressed with these. I think the dislike/discomfort is due to insufficient stomach acids or enzymes needed for digestion. A person may develop a dislike for them due to the fact their body has some metabolic deficiency and this, then, becomes a bit of a survival characteristic. My theory.


I think some people have problems with nightshades. We like the medium heat version of green chile. Peppers for the sake of hot don't appeal to us. Flavor is what we go for. Scrambled eggs with green chile...yum. And then there are huevos rancheros, a favorite out here and some of the best ones around are at a cafe 1.5 miles from our house.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> I think some people have problems with nightshades. We like the medium heat version of green chile. Peppers for the sake of hot don't appeal to us. Flavor is what we go for. Scrambled eggs with green chile...yum. And then there are huevos rancheros, a favorite out here and some of the best ones around are at a cafe 1.5 miles from our house.


I agree we like the flavor more than the heat... you can keep those extra hot varieties, we do like the jalapeno though and some are hotter than others.. and we love them in our eggs... when I roasted them up I would chop them up and put them in a plastic bowl with a lid.. and we would have friends come and visit.. they would scoop large spoonfuls on the scrambled eggs.. we all noticed the batch that crossed bred.. LOL we enjoyed them a lot but we all had tears in our eyes...

Well it is Saturday and there is heavy fog outside so it is a day I can knit!! YAY!! I have about 2 months more of the 'hard' work to go before it eases up and I have my day's back and I can knit more often.. but I am enjoying the summer season... so many interesting people..


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Hi Shirley--thanks for the recommendation. I have always admired those sweaters. They remind me of the Mexican sweater I had years ago that I picked up in that country. There were basically 2 levels of quality. One was thinner, more commercial and is the one usually imported and sold in this country. The one I had gotten was heavy, like a wonderful blanket. I had bought it because, up in the mountains, night temps dropped into the low 40's and being an American never thought to bring warm clothes with me in summer time. It was bought at a market, probably for about $5, and I loved that sweater for years till it was lost in a fire. Like the Cowichan sweaters it was in natural, undyed wool and the patterning used was of local geometric symbols common to that culture. At that time imported sweaters/jackets went for about $125.00. Today I am sure it would be much more. I think it would be great fun and quite rewarding to knit a Cowichan sweater today.


Mary Maxim sells kits for sweaters with similar designs but I think they are acrylic. I hav several old patterns tucked away in my disaster of a craft room, I could dig them out & show you what I have when I have time if you like.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Mary Maxim sells kits for sweaters with similar designs but I think they are acrylic. I hav several old patterns tucked away in my disaster of a craft room, I could dig them out & show you what I have when I have time if you like.


Yes, I think Mary Maxim sells the acrylic which is why I don't like a lot of their stuff. However, if they would sell only the pattern, you can use whatever yarn you want. May have to adjust the stitch count for the gauge you have. And would definitely love to see your patterns.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> I think some people have problems with nightshades. We like the medium heat version of green chile. Peppers for the sake of hot don't appeal to us. Flavor is what we go for. Scrambled eggs with green chile...yum. And then there are huevos rancheros, a favorite out here and some of the best ones around are at a cafe 1.5 miles from our house.


Yes, the nightshades. People with RA avoid them because they can be inflammatory. Was not thinking about that but just generally for people who have no noticeable problems. I have come to understand that I like spicey and hot but not very hot. My serranos are just about right and more can be added if extra heat is wanted. I have made my own hot pepper sauce which holds up forever. I remember huevos ranchos in Mexico and in the Southwest when driving thru. I think the heat of those peppers actually works to cool you off!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> From the sky color when I was driving home from Mom's latest PT visit at the VA Hospital...we're well into Fall already in the EST area.


 :sm13:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I picked 4.5 gallons of chokecherries yesterday afternoon & have them in the steam juicer now. I'm going to try using it as a sour cherry juice, I'm told an ounce/day is very good as an anti inflammatory. If it's too sour & I can't gag it down, I can always turn it into jelly or pancake syrup.
My youngest son lives across the road & there is a row of trees that are just hanging with fruit so I will see how much juice. I get from this lot whether I pick more. 
DHs cousins wife just called to tell me her crab apples are ready to pick so I will run down there this afternoon & get some to make jelly. It's the one jelly DH likes & the GKs can't have a meal without a slice of bread & butter with apple jelly.
It's beautiful & sunny here again today but the air is cooler, you can tell fall is on its way.????& the days are really shortening up.
Well,best get off here & back at it


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I picked 4.5 gallons of chokecherries yesterday afternoon & have them in the steam juicer now. I'm going to try using it as a sour cherry juice, I'm told an ounce/day is very good as an anti inflammatory. If it's too sour & I can't gag it down, I can always turn it into jelly or pancake syrup.
> My youngest son lives across the road & there is a row of trees that are just hanging with fruit so I will see how much juice. I get from this lot whether I pick more.
> DHs cousins wife just called to tell me her crab apples are ready to pick so I will run down there this afternoon & get some to make jelly. It's the one jelly DH likes & the GKs can't have a meal without a slice of bread & butter with apple jelly.
> It's beautiful & sunny here again today but the air is cooler, you can tell fall is on its way.????& the days are really shortening up.
> Well,best get off here & back at it


Definitely work, but sounds like a lot of fun doing it. And such just desserts, too, for the effort :sm09:


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Yea, for new skills. Noro colors are so dynamic. Beautiful. Do you like working with their sock yarn? Not sure that I have ever seen any in person.


The colors are great. The taiyo sock yarn is a not so great to work with as there very thick and very thin areas. In fact one section of the dark green actually broke while working just from the tension of my working it. I was a bit upset. I only can hope that they don't wear out too fast.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> The colors are great. The taiyo sock yarn is a not so great to work with as there very thick and very thin areas. In fact one section of the dark green actually broke while working just from the tension of my working it. I was a bit upset. I only can hope that they don't wear out too fast.


Oh, dear. What a frustration. Is there any nylon or polyester in the yarn? Maybe it should only be used for shawls or scarves that want a very light wt yarn?


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Not sure why peppers give some people a problem but they are so healthful and come in so many varieties. The grilled ones sound wonderful and really are a tradition in that SW climate and culture. I remember being in Mexican markets where peppers were strung up by size. It was eye opening to me to see the variation from teeny weeny ones to humongous things that memory tells me were well over 12-15" long. The colors were varied as well as the heat of them, from sweet to super hot. A few years ago I tried growing a pepper called Czechzen (or something similar). They turned out to be very dark eggplant color but would ripen to red and that was when their heat developed. It was not a great crop for me but very interesting. I gave some to this Mexican organic farmer in town and he just bit into them. They were supposed to be a very hot pepper and he just shrugged finding them not very flavorful. He was looking for hot peppers to grow and was just not impressed with these. I think the dislike/discomfort is due to insufficient stomach acids or enzymes needed for digestion. A person may develop a dislike for them due to the fact their body has some metabolic deficiency and this, then, becomes a bit of a survival characteristic. My theory.


Another theory that my Mom and I were discussing this morning...

Dad cannot stand the extra heat of the warmer peppers...hotter than Pepperoncini/Anaheim and he's not happy. Basically his side of the family came from Northern European blood...and they often don't need the warmer peppers to "cool off".

Mom and I share the Spanish and French blood...which is closer to Mediterranean climates. Both of us enjoy Jalepeno, Serrano, Cayenne (in moderation). I know that I cannot tolerate 100% mild on my stomach and I have to have milk or some other food before drinking fruit juice. No juice drinking on an empty stomach! Because of the mini-precautions I don't have an ulcer. :sm24:


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Oh, dear. What a frustration. Is there any nylon or polyester in the yarn? Maybe it should only be used for shawls or scarves that want a very light wt yarn?


It is 17% nylon.......50 cotton,17 wool and 16 silk.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> The colors are great. The taiyo sock yarn is a not so great to work with as there very thick and very thin areas. In fact one section of the dark green actually broke while working just from the tension of my working it. I was a bit upset. I only can hope that they don't wear out too fast.


I also wondered how that yarn would wear.
I bought some Patons stretch sock yarn, it's wool cotton & elastic, & makes very nice good wearing socks. I got it for $6/6balls so only $2/pair, can't beat that I'm making the 5th pair now, will soon have to find another person to make them for or another use for the yarn


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Ronie said:


> I agree we like the flavor more than the heat... you can keep those extra hot varieties, we do like the jalapeno though and some are hotter than others.. and we love them in our eggs... when I roasted them up I would chop them up and put them in a plastic bowl with a lid.. and we would have friends come and visit.. they would scoop large spoonfuls on the scrambled eggs.. we all noticed the batch that crossed bred.. LOL we enjoyed them a lot but we all had tears in our eyes...
> 
> Well it is Saturday and there is heavy fog outside so it is a day I can knit!! YAY!! I have about 2 months more of the 'hard' work to go before it eases up and I have my day's back and I can knit more often.. but I am enjoying the summer season... so many interesting people..


We have done that before! I learned the hard way to ALWAYS take out my contacts when working with chilies.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Babalou said:


> I am going to beg forgiveness for going off track today, and forgive me again if you already know all this, but it is chile (not chili) roasting season in New Mexico. MAJOR happy dance time.
> 
> Hatch green chile is revered here. It is grown in the Hatch Valley in southern NM. It is NM's state vegetable and when dining out, you are typically asked "red" or "green" with red usually the hotter on the Scoville scale. Many of us order ours Christmas style which is a mix of red and green.
> 
> ...


Wow! That sounds amazing! I bet the smell is heavenly when they are being roasted. Lucky you!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Yes it is!! and it is amazing... gosh I graduated high school in 74! and your right they were different times.. If I had stayed with my first husband we would of been married 41 years.. so happy my life to the turn it did or I wouldn't be where I am now... LOL


Interesting, I graduated in 1973 and if my first marriage had survived the loss of our children it would have been 43 years next month. Funny how life develops. Now it will be 30 years in October with #2. He is a keeper!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Interesting, I graduated in 1973 and if my first marriage had survived the loss of our children it would have been 43 years next month. Funny how life develops. Now it will be 30 years in October with #2. He is a keeper!


So sorry about the loss of your children and that your first marriage did not survive. A number of the ladies on KP have survived such awful things. Congratulations to you on finding #2.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Karen--You may very well be right about tolerances learned thru the generations and passed on. This often comes under the heading of epigenetics. However, the need for milk before drinking juice may be due to insufficient stomach acid. I know this goes counter to everything the medical industry tells us, but readings done over the past few years are telling me quite the opposite.

Chris--with all that nylon it is surprising the yarn came apart. I might call the distributor about that 'concern' and see what they say. The yarn is pricey enough that it should at least hold together while being worked.

JanetLee--so sorry about losing your children. What a painful experience to go thru and it can tear relationships apart. But at least you have a good, solid one now that seems to have survivability built in. Did you have children again with this 'new' partner? You mentioned grankids the other day.

Bonnie--have used Patons on several socks and did one with their stretch yarn. It was not a great experience but that was one of my first pair and I wasn't prepared for the yarn stretching soooo much. I always tell the story about that yarn which was supposed to be self-patterning but only 1 ball was. I called the company to inform them of the quality control problem and they turned around and sent me a box of 10 skeins of yarn! Now that was an ethical company with great customer relations. Never had that or any other problem with their other sock yarns.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Interesting, I graduated in 1973 and if my first marriage had survived the loss of our children it would have been 43 years next month. Funny how life develops. Now it will be 30 years in October with #2. He is a keeper!


I know how painful this can be.. I am sorry you had to go through this.. sometimes when we are so young it is hard to handle such life changing experiences.. I agree you found a keeper.. 30 years is a long time and one to be celebrated.. mine is #2 also and he has stuck with me thru thick and thin... I feel fortunate to have found my soulmate!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Back to Hawaii today. Today we will visit South Point or Ka Lae in Hawaiian. Ka Lae in Hawaiian means the point. It is the southern most point in the United States. It is believed that the Polynesians disembarked here between 400 and 800 A.D. The ruins of "heiaus" or temples, fishing shrines and other cultural remnants is why the entire southern tip is registered as a National Historic Landmark. 

The offshore currents are very powerful here. There are metal hoists and ladders to launch watercraft. It is a rugged 12 miles drive through ranch lands that are lined with with windmills. Many trees are shaped horizontally from the wind. It is interesting to note that there is nothing between South Point and Antarctica.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Hello all. Been super busy at work and life in general, what with all the car issues and related problems. Finally was able to read through all the posts in the last LP and am only on page 5 here. Thanks for the great start Barbara, lovely photos. And thanks for hosting and entertaining us the last go-round Tricia. Due to my dearth of knitting time this week my Olympic knitting pace from the prior week has not been matched. My Summer Games shawl is still in the final leg, about a third of the way done. Hope all are well and will check in later.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Hello all. Been super busy at work and life in general, what with all the car issues and related problems. Finally was able to read through all the posts in the last LP and am only on page 5 here. Thanks for the great start Barbara, lovely photos. And thanks for hosting and entertaining us the last go-round Tricia. Due to my dearth of knitting time this week my Olympic knitting pace from the prior week has not been matched. My Summer Games shawl is still in the final leg, about a third of the way done. Hope all are well and will check in later.


Good to hear from you Melanie. I suspected work was keeping you busy. Check in when you can!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Barbara--what an experience to be on that coast line. Must have been exhilarating as well as challenging. Mind blowing to think that Antarctica is the next landing and how many early Hawaiins were able to navigate those ocean waters with hand dug vessels. That has always awed me.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Hello all. Been super busy at work and life in general, what with all the car issues and related problems. Finally was able to read through all the posts in the last LP and am only on page 5 here. Thanks for the great start Barbara, lovely photos. And thanks for hosting and entertaining us the last go-round Tricia. Due to my dearth of knitting time this week my Olympic knitting pace from the prior week has not been matched. My Summer Games shawl is still in the final leg, about a third of the way done. Hope all are well and will check in later.


Nice to see you back again. Hope life is leveling out a bit.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Babalou said:


> So sorry about the loss of your children and that your first marriage did not survive. A number of the ladies on KP have survived such awful things. Congratulations to you on finding #2.


From me, too, JanetLee.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Barbara--what an experience to be on that coast line. Must have been exhilarating as well as challenging. Mind blowing to think that Antarctica is the next landing and how many early Hawaiins were able to navigate those ocean waters with hand dug vessels. That has always awed me.


It is even more fascinating once you see the waves and treacherous coastline. It is hard to imagine sailing that far and makes you wonder how many did not survive. A good example of man's inimitable spirit.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Barbara--what an experience to be on that coast line. Must have been exhilarating as well as challenging. Mind blowing to think that Antarctica is the next landing and how many early Hawaiins were able to navigate those ocean waters with hand dug vessels. That has always awed me.


Ditto from me, Barbara. Wonderful photos and history lesson! :sm24:


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

I got 1 wip done during the olympics. It is a cowl/hood made by making Toni's Forest Paths cowl higher. My model is in training and very reluctant. :sm19: 
She complained about it being hot and it was bending her ears.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> I got 1 wip done during the olympics. It is a cowl/hood made by making Toni's Forest Paths cowl higher. My model is in training and very reluctant. :sm19:
> She complained about it being hot and it was bending her ears.


It's lovely, Tricia, and your model is being very patient with you. :sm02:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Babalou said:


> So sorry about the loss of your children and that your first marriage did not survive. A number of the ladies on KP have survived such awful things. Congratulations to you on finding #2.


Thank you.

A lot of strong women on here. It is a wonder what we are able to adapt to.

And yes, #2 was a great find! :sm11:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

tamarque said:


> JanetLee--so sorry about losing your children. What a painful experience to go thru and it can tear relationships apart. But at least you have a good, solid one now that seems to have survivability built in. Did you have children again with this 'new' partner? You mentioned grankids the other day.
> 
> .


Thank you. Losing Rick and Jennifer was the first relatives that he had ever lost. He really just turned into a totally different person. It is never easy to lose a child, regardless. Yes, the second one is strong. No children with Joe though. His little swimmers were not strong enough. His nieces and nephews are our "grandkids"!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I know how painful this can be.. I am sorry you had to go through this.. sometimes when we are so young it is hard to handle such life changing experiences.. I agree you found a keeper.. 30 years is a long time and one to be celebrated.. mine is #2 also and he has stuck with me thru thick and thin... I feel fortunate to have found my soulmate!


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> From me, too, JanetLee.


Thank you for your kind words.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Barbara, beautiful pictures! What a lovely place to call home. 

Tricia, I would say your model is being very patient! Lovely cowl/hood.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Interesting, I graduated in 1973 and if my first marriage had survived the loss of our children it would have been 43 years next month. Funny how life develops. Now it will be 30 years in October with #2. He is a keeper!


Sounds like you had a terrible ordeal. I'm glad #2 is a keeper


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Tricia, lovely cowl.

Barbara, thanks for sharing more great pictures.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sounds like you had a terrible ordeal. I'm glad #2 is a keeper


Thank you and so am I!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Barbara, that is a stunning coast. Simply stunning :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

run4fittness said:


> Thank you.
> 
> A lot of strong women on here. It is a wonder what we are able to adapt to.
> 
> And yes, #2 was a great find! :sm11:


It is so good you found solace with your DH. Prayers and hugs for you :sm24:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> I got 1 wip done during the olympics. It is a cowl/hood made by making Toni's Forest Paths cowl higher. My model is in training and very reluctant. :sm19:
> She complained about it being hot and it was bending her ears.


Nice work, Tricia. Nice model too.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

A sad start to your adult life Janet Lee and these events affect us in different ways .DH no.2 has been good to and for you , and long may you spend time together .From what I have read in your posts you are good to him too .


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Great pics Barbara .That coast line seems so harsh .
Tricia ,the model is fed up with you ! Super knitting though .


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

:sm23: :sm23: :sm23: I have 1 model... but it doesn't have any eyes or a name.

I crocheted a brown yarn Teddy Bear awhile ago and haven't figured out when to finish. It isn't as large as all y'all models... but I have a single model. :sm24:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> It is even more fascinating once you see the waves and treacherous coastline. It is hard to imagine sailing that far and makes you wonder how many did not survive. A good example of man's inimitable spirit.


I suspect they lost very few people as they were incredibly skilled 'sailors' and powerfully strong. Hard for us pampered people to really imagine a life were the body was so consciously developed for survival. If they lost a lot of people their culture would not have been able to survive or grow.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Thank you. Losing Rick and Jennifer was the first relatives that he had ever lost. He really just turned into a totally different person. It is never easy to lose a child, regardless. Yes, the second one is strong. No children with Joe though. His little swimmers were not strong enough. His nieces and nephews are our "grandkids"!


So good that you do have children in your life even if they are the grans.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Caryn, those Ironman people are amazing! Kudos to your DH for competing. He must be in awesome shape.

Hope your cold is a mild one Julie.

Very pretty shawl Ann (Pg7). Looks like a watercolor painting.

I am enjoying your photos Barbara. I have been to Hawaii twice so they bring back fond memories. I did get to snorkel amongst the sea turtles. We were instructed to ignore them as they will come along side you if they want to. But disturbing them was a definite no-no, which I wholeheartedly agree with. I was one of the lucky ones that the turtles were curious about as I swam along and got some nice close up views.

Hope you enjoyed your visit Chris.

Sue, I think your holiday may be over by the time I am reading the LP so I hope it was grand.

Hope the calf is back with its herd by now DeEtta and that your tablecloth arrived safe and flat 

Ooh Ronie! Have fun. I have been rafting down some of the eastern rivers, including the 'Deliverance' river. Lots of fun.

Ann, to me, a Cuba Libra is a rum and coke with a lime. Served plenty of them in my bartender days. 

Very interesting how your yarn striped itself Barbara, pretty.

I was in 4-H as a child. I learned how to hand sew and had a prize cucumber at the fair. Lots of help from my grandfather on how to grow a cuke. My sewing was never good enough to enter, although it is much better now.

pg 15


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Pulled out the Shetland Lace 'blanket' to show people and felt so sad seeing it unfinished with no new stock at the seller's. Wondering how long I can wait to see this project done. However, did move forward on a project in my typical haphazard manner. I always say I get into things ass backwards. Well have been playing with a lace sample swatch, using the Lace and Cable pattern that Ros sent some months back. Using a WEBS heavy worsted weight and kind of liked doing it so did a couple more repeats to see if it still felt interesting to me and it did. Have also been wanting another vest so the idea came to me to use this pattern for front panels and do a solid back with a bit of swing and center cable, or maybe even a 1 repeat of the pattern stitch. And using 2 different colors. It has been awhile since my creative genius decided to play so this feels pretty good. But we know what this means--there is only 1 or 2 balls of this color and even tho there is a bag of at least 20 balls, more of this dark teal will have to bought. Ain't that a shame!

Garden has been a growing frustration with all the rain and excessive heat. Lots of issues and then the damage that has become extreme. Lost almost all the beets, 2 kale plants, all the broccoli so no Fall side sprouts and some of the Fall lettuce. Snails are doing in the tomatoes before they even begin to turn so now know why I was not getting any. Some at the top of the plants are good and they leave the cherry tomatoes alone for some reason. Garden is always a challenge.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tamarque said:


> Pulled out the Shetland Lace 'blanket' to show people and felt so sad seeing it unfinished with no new stock at the seller's.  Wondering how long I can wait to see this project done. However, did move forward on a project in my typical haphazard manner. I always say I get into things ass backwards. Well have been playing with a lace sample swatch, using the Lace and Cable pattern that Ros sent some months back. Using a WEBS heavy worsted weight and kind of liked doing it so did a couple more repeats to see if it still felt interesting to me and it did. Have also been wanting another vest so the idea came to me to use this pattern for front panels and do a solid back with a bit of swing and center cable, or maybe even a 1 repeat of the pattern stitch. And using 2 different colors. It has been awhile since my creative genius decided to play so this feels pretty good. But we know what this means--there is only 1 or 2 balls of this color and even tho there is a bag of at least 20 balls, more of this dark teal will have to bought. Ain't that a shame!
> 
> Garden has been a growing frustration with all the rain and excessive heat. Lots of issues and then the damage that has become extreme. Lost almost all the beets, 2 kale plants, all the broccoli so no Fall side sprouts and some of the Fall lettuce. Snails are doing in the tomatoes before they even begin to turn so now know why I was not getting any. Some at the top of the plants are good and they leave the cherry tomatoes alone for some reason. Garden is always a challenge.


That is a frustration is putting it mildly. I am sorry that you have had struggle 
:sm25:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Wonderful news on the gansey fit Julie 

Ronie, that dino tree made me laugh!

The button is a good choice Barbara 

Karen, humor aside, there actually are some hawks being trained to take down drones. I will have to look it up but I think it is in Norway. They are being used around airports to take down the drones that morons fly in the flight paths of airplanes.

pg 20


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Tanya ...what a pain .Did you want to say dRAT . Not really funny I know but couldn't resist !


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I picked 4.5 gallons of chokecherries yesterday afternoon & have them in the steam juicer now. I'm going to try using it as a sour cherry juice, I'm told an ounce/day is very good as an anti inflammatory. If it's too sour & I can't gag it down, I can always turn it into jelly or pancake syrup.
> My youngest son lives across the road & there is a row of trees that are just hanging with fruit so I will see how much juice. I get from this lot whether I pick more.
> DHs cousins wife just called to tell me her crab apples are ready to pick so I will run down there this afternoon & get some to make jelly. It's the one jelly DH likes & the GKs can't have a meal without a slice of bread & butter with apple jelly.
> It's beautiful & sunny here again today but the air is cooler, you can tell fall is on its way.????& the days are really shortening up.
> Well,best get off here & back at it


That is a lot of berries! My cousin just got back from a camping trip with a friend picking blueberries close to Mt. Saint Helen. She came home with a haul!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> I got 1 wip done during the olympics. It is a cowl/hood made by making Toni's Forest Paths cowl higher. My model is in training and very reluctant. :sm19:
> She complained about it being hot and it was bending her ears.


But your model looks so sweet!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Pulled out the Shetland Lace 'blanket' to show people and felt so sad seeing it unfinished with no new stock at the seller's. Wondering how long I can wait to see this project done. However, did move forward on a project in my typical haphazard manner. I always say I get into things ass backwards. Well have been playing with a lace sample swatch, using the Lace and Cable pattern that Ros sent some months back. Using a WEBS heavy worsted weight and kind of liked doing it so did a couple more repeats to see if it still felt interesting to me and it did. Have also been wanting another vest so the idea came to me to use this pattern for front panels and do a solid back with a bit of swing and center cable, or maybe even a 1 repeat of the pattern stitch. And using 2 different colors. It has been awhile since my creative genius decided to play so this feels pretty good. But we know what this means--there is only 1 or 2 balls of this color and even tho there is a bag of at least 20 balls, more of this dark teal will have to bought. Ain't that a shame!
> 
> Garden has been a growing frustration with all the rain and excessive heat. Lots of issues and then the damage that has become extreme. Lost almost all the beets, 2 kale plants, all the broccoli so no Fall side sprouts and some of the Fall lettuce. Snails are doing in the tomatoes before they even begin to turn so now know why I was not getting any. Some at the top of the plants are good and they leave the cherry tomatoes alone for some reason. Garden is always a challenge.


It is frustrating to spend all the gardening time to be feeding rats and snails. ????


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Good to see you here again Melanie!! it seems that it has been a busy summer for lots of our regulars.. I hope you are feeling well and that there are no ill effects from the car accident.. What is the verdict there? are you able to save your car or did you find one you might like just as much?? Work for me is crazy right now too.. so I barely get any knitting done.. but I do enjoy the outdoors when the weather is cooperating and Joe and I can just enjoy what little time we do have with each other.. 

Tricia she looks like she has been punished.. I am sure if you have her pose for you more she will become happier with the whole thing..  (insert him and he if this is a boy)

Tanya that is heartbreaking!!! I now hate rats for more reasons.. all that work and no rewards except a big fat rat is enough to get a shotgun!!! LOL Maybe next year you can plant something around these that the rats hate.. like horseradish! that would teach them.. although the slugs were loving my horseradish.. even though it was in a tub and new store bought soil they still found it.. it is doing really well now.. I put a ring of copper around it and the leaves are growing well now.. 

I am getting more of my Shetland Sampler done.. I have an extra ball of yarn on the way. I also have to take out the first 2 repeats and add a extra one for the ease of the corner.. when I started I seemed to remember DeEtta starting in the middle of a row.. but for the life of me couldn't remember why!!! well..... now I do.. it won't be much of a problem.. I'll survive this learning process and won't forget again.. 

We might go to the Tomato Festival up in the town of Agness.. that is where the boat trip took us.. if we do then it will be a all day event.. and a lot of fun.. but if we choose to stay home I am going to order some of the Craftsy yarn.. that gradient yarn at half price has me itching to do another shawl... I only have enough mad money for one.. but payday is just around the corner.. I can't believe we are almost into September!!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Pulled out the Shetland Lace 'blanket' to show people and felt so sad seeing it unfinished with no new stock at the seller's. Wondering how long I can wait to see this project done. However, did move forward on a project in my typical haphazard manner. I always say I get into things ass backwards. Well have been playing with a lace sample swatch, using the Lace and Cable pattern that Ros sent some months back. Using a WEBS heavy worsted weight and kind of liked doing it so did a couple more repeats to see if it still felt interesting to me and it did. Have also been wanting another vest so the idea came to me to use this pattern for front panels and do a solid back with a bit of swing and center cable, or maybe even a 1 repeat of the pattern stitch. And using 2 different colors. It has been awhile since my creative genius decided to play so this feels pretty good. But we know what this means--there is only 1 or 2 balls of this color and even tho there is a bag of at least 20 balls, more of this dark teal will have to bought. Ain't that a shame!
> 
> Garden has been a growing frustration with all the rain and excessive heat. Lots of issues and then the damage that has become extreme. Lost almost all the beets, 2 kale plants, all the broccoli so no Fall side sprouts and some of the Fall lettuce. Snails are doing in the tomatoes before they even begin to turn so now know why I was not getting any. Some at the top of the plants are good and they leave the cherry tomatoes alone for some reason. Garden is always a challenge.


I can sure understand the frustration with the pests in the garden. 
You could pick your large green tomatoes, they will ripen indoors, you just have to have them dry or they will rot.
I like to get a shallow box so they are only 1 layer & you can see when they are ripe or if he is spoiling. Here we have to do that all the time, most tomatoes don't ripen before the frosts come.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Ronnie, it's almost depressing to think summer will soon be over, the days are really shortening up already.????

We are invited to a potluck supper so I better get moving & get things made.
Friends have built a western town n their yard, a general store, trappers cabin, log house & now a saloon. There are plans for a church & more. I think the plan is eventually to have a bed & breakfast. They have lots of antiques & all the buildings are set up. So far there have been lots of people go there for photos & a couple of weddings. It's a real community affair so should be fun if the weather cooperates.
I think I will make Japanese coleslaw to use some of my excess cabbage & a lasagne type dish clawed Cheese & Pasta in a pot.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> That is a lot of berries! My cousin just got back from a camping trip with a friend picking blueberries close to Mt. Saint Helen. She came home with a haul!


Wish I had a similar resource. Great success and lots of good eating.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:



> It is frustrating to spend all the gardening time to be feeding rats and snails. ????


And do you think they even leave a thank you card!!!!! :sm04:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I can sure understand the frustration with the pests in the garden.
> You could pick your large green tomatoes, they will ripen indoors, you just have to have them dry or they will rot.
> I like to get a shallow box so they are only 1 layer & you can see when they are ripe or if he is spoiling. Here we have to do that all the time, most tomatoes don't ripen before the frosts come.


Yes, I started picking the lower ones as soon as they showed any pink but the pic shows that even when totally green this thing comes to eat. I have read on storing green tomatoes for winter wrapped in newspaper and layered 2 or 3 layers deep. I tend to freeze my tomatoes when ripe or make sauce. This year may have to do a green picking for some of them.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

annweb said:


> Tanya ...what a pain .Did you want to say dRAT . Not really funny I know but couldn't resist !


Yep. Not funny but need to have some humor or it will really get you down.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Good to see you here again Melanie!! it seems that it has been a busy summer for lots of our regulars.. I hope you are feeling well and that there are no ill effects from the car accident.. What is the verdict there? are you able to save your car or did you find one you might like just as much?? Work for me is crazy right now too.. so I barely get any knitting done.. but I do enjoy the outdoors when the weather is cooperating and Joe and I can just enjoy what little time we do have with each other..
> 
> Tricia she looks like she has been punished.. I am sure if you have her pose for you more she will become happier with the whole thing..  (insert him and he if this is a boy)
> 
> ...


Yes, a very busy summer for most people. That's a good thing really. Glad you can take advantage of Craftsy's sale. I did myself in with everything else I bought the other day. Think I have enough nice cotton for a couple of tank tops and will try to solidify the vest design before my job starts next month. There won't be much thinking time for knitting then, just rote pattern knitting if I am lucky.

Tell me about this copper ring for slugs? Is this a ring of wire? Or a small wall? Does it really work?


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Pulled out the Shetland Lace 'blanket' to show people and felt so sad seeing it unfinished with no new stock at the seller's. Wondering how long I can wait to see this project done. However, did move forward on a project in my typical haphazard manner. I always say I get into things ass backwards. Well have been playing with a lace sample swatch, using the Lace and Cable pattern that Ros sent some months back. Using a WEBS heavy worsted weight and kind of liked doing it so did a couple more repeats to see if it still felt interesting to me and it did. Have also been wanting another vest so the idea came to me to use this pattern for front panels and do a solid back with a bit of swing and center cable, or maybe even a 1 repeat of the pattern stitch. And using 2 different colors. It has been awhile since my creative genius decided to play so this feels pretty good. But we know what this means--there is only 1 or 2 balls of this color and even tho there is a bag of at least 20 balls, more of this dark teal will have to bought. Ain't that a shame!
> 
> Garden has been a growing frustration with all the rain and excessive heat. Lots of issues and then the damage that has become extreme. Lost almost all the beets, 2 kale plants, all the broccoli so no Fall side sprouts and some of the Fall lettuce. Snails are doing in the tomatoes before they even begin to turn so now know why I was not getting any. Some at the top of the plants are good and they leave the cherry tomatoes alone for some reason. Garden is always a challenge.


Such a shame your produce is being attacked, Tanya. You are right growing stuff is a challenge. I have to say I wouldn't be happy to think there was a rat around. Where there is one, there will be lots more.
Glad your knitting mojo is returning.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Such a shame your produce is being attacked, Tansya. You are right growing stuff is a challenge. I have to say I wouldn't be happy to think there was a rat around. Where there is one, there will be lots more.
> Glad your knitting mojo is returning.


I actually had a wildlife expert over to the garden earlier this week. And he was stumped as to who was doing the damage but he did say he thought it was a rodent. Immediately thought of Opossums but the teeth markings were not right. Called Hav-a-Hart trap company as I use of their traps and they were useless. Went online and looked up, of all things, teeth mark patterns of rodents and found this picture of a Norway rat and his markings. Not only the teeth patterns but the eating patterns like the circular damage around that beet I posted. Never saw anything like that before so it really threw me for a loop but feel somewhat confident that this is the offending critter. Left peanut butter out on a trap as they seem to get spooked by new things in 'their' terrain. Sure enough there were new teeth marks on one of the food samples left. Am thinking to just plain poison them; ie, put some rat poison into some peanut butter and leave it out there and not even try to catch them in the trap. Sounds mean of me, but when it comes to my labor and garden? This is war, honey!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Caryn, those Ironman people are amazing! Kudos to your DH for competing. He must be in awesome shape.
> 
> Hope your cold is a mild one Julie.
> 
> ...


It was a medium bad one, Melanie, but I am no longer woozy- just need to make sure I don't get chilled again.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Wonderful news on the gansey fit Julie
> 
> Ronie, that dino tree made me laugh!
> 
> ...


It was rather a relief, Melanie- even though it is the second time I have knitted one by long distance.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

tamarque said:


> I actually had a wildlife expert over to the garden earlier this week. And he was stumped as to who was doing the damage but he did say he thought it was a rodent. Immediately thought of Opossums but the teeth markings were not right. Called Hav-a-Hart trap company as I use of their traps and they were useless. Went online and looked up, of all things, teeth mark patterns of rodents and found this picture of a Norway rat and his markings. Not only the teeth patterns but the eating patterns like the circular damage around that beet I posted. Never saw anything like that before so it really threw me for a loop but feel somewhat confident that this is the offending critter. Left peanut butter out on a trap as they seem to get spooked by new things in 'their' terrain. Sure enough there were new teeth marks on one of the food samples left. Am thinking to just plain poison them; ie, put some rat poison into some peanut butter and leave it out there and not even try to catch them in the trap. Sounds mean of me, but when it comes to my labor and garden? This is war, honey!


Smooth peanut butter and hair-trigger rat trap! The more unstable the trap is when that rat plays with the bait insures that the neck is snapped!!!!! I'm a VERY good student of trapping mice thanks to my Southern Mom! She was raised on a farm from 1947-1960(+/- a few years). I have some cooking skills she never mastered...and some she has that I haven't had to learn.



MissMelba said:


> Karen, humor aside, there actually are some hawks being trained to take down drones. I will have to look it up but I think it is in Norway. They are being used around airports to take down the drones that morons fly in the flight paths of airplanes.


http://www.google.com/search?q=hawks+being+trained+to+take+down+drones&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8.



tamarque said:


> And do you think they even leave a thank you card!!!!!


WHAT! No droppings for next planting or season's try? How dare they!!!

Right now I cannot watch the YouTube material as I'm on my home desktop computer. At least I can relax knowing I don't have to miss the material. I wonder if I can now watch RosD's material with my portable? No hurry on attempt. Just curious.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> WHAT! No droppings for next planting or season's try? How dare they!!!
> 
> Right now I cannot watch the YouTube material as I'm on my home desktop computer. At least I can relax knowing I don't have to miss the material. I wonder if I can now watch RosD's material with my portable? No hurry on attempt. Just curious.


I now have 2 Hav-a-Harts in the garden, 2 medium sized traps and 2 small traps. I will be setting some for neck breaking (sounds horrid) and some with poison in the peanut butter. Yes, I have the junkiest, smooth PB in the world for this task.

Are you suggesting your southern cooking tradition cooked these critters? I know Opossum was eaten by many.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

tamarque said:


> I now have 2 Hav-a-Harts in the garden, 2 medium sized traps and 2 small traps. I will be setting some for neck breaking (sounds horrid) and some with poison in the peanut butter. Yes, I have the junkiest, smooth PB in the world for this task.
> 
> Are you suggesting your southern cooking tradition cooked these critters? I know Opossum was eaten by many.


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: *NO!*

Mom hunted and set various traps. She had a farm cat that appreciated the trapped critters like mice and shot birds that threatened the fruit tree production. Whooo! I can see I have to stay awake when going for philosophical and solution discussions! :sm15:

No rodents except for squirrels raised in the country were hunted for human table food.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> I actually had a wildlife expert over to the garden earlier this week. And he was stumped as to who was doing the damage but he did say he thought it was a rodent. Immediately thought of Opossums but the teeth markings were not right. Called Hav-a-Hart trap company as I use of their traps and they were useless. Went online and looked up, of all things, teeth mark patterns of rodents and found this picture of a Norway rat and his markings. Not only the teeth patterns but the eating patterns like the circular damage around that beet I posted. Never saw anything like that before so it really threw me for a loop but feel somewhat confident that this is the offending critter. Left peanut butter out on a trap as they seem to get spooked by new things in 'their' terrain. Sure enough there were new teeth marks on one of the food samples left. Am thinking to just plain poison them; ie, put some rat poison into some peanut butter and leave it out there and not even try to catch them in the trap. Sounds mean of me, but when it comes to my labor and garden? This is war, honey!


I can't say I blame you. I take it this rat is not native to your area.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Killing the rat may appear to be cruel but they can't be allowed to breed .Before you know it you will get them in the house and you most certainly don't want that .


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

3 wips finished this last week. Here is the big one; Elizabeth's First gift. Yarn- Juniper Moon Farm Findley, shade malachite. A hugely enjoyable knit, I thought.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

linda09 said:


> 3 wips finished this last week. Here is the big one; Elizabeth's First gift. Yarn- Juniper Moon Farm Findley, shade malachite. A hugely enjoyable knit, I thought.


What a beautiful shawl!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I guess I'm just too much of a farmer to feel bad about killing a rat, those disease infested buggers are fair game as far as I'm concerned! Yuk. We even have municipal rat control officers here that provide baits to keep them down.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

linda09 said:


> 3 wips finished this last week. Here is the big one; Elizabeth's First gift. Yarn- Juniper Moon Farm Findley, shade malachite. A hugely enjoyable knit, I thought.


.....and a beautiful one :sm24:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> What a beautiful shawl!


Thank you, Bonnie.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> .....and a beautiful one :sm24:


Thank you, Norma. This has been one of those patterns that absorb the attention. It is big but I did a little every day and it seemed to knit itself.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I guess I'm just too much of a farmer to feel bad about killing a rat, those disease infested buggers are fair game as far as I'm concerned! Yuk. We even have municipal rat control officers here that provide baits to keep them down.


thanks for that support. i hate killing animals but rats are so damaging and can spread diseases as well as proliferate to quickly. don't think i ever had one in the garden before.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Such a shame your produce is being attacked, Tanya. You are right growing stuff is a challenge. I have to say I wouldn't be happy to think there was a rat around. Where there is one, there will be lots more.
> Glad your knitting mojo is returning.


Hope you are right about the knitting mojo.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> I can't say I blame you. I take it this rat is not native to your area.


Not sure about that. I think they may be around here but would have to look up to see if they are native. We certainly do have rats.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> 3 wips finished this last week. Here is the big one; Elizabeth's First gift. Yarn- Juniper Moon Farm Findley, shade malachite. A hugely enjoyable knit, I thought.


This looks beautiful and soft. Great color and such nice yarn.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I guess I'm just too much of a farmer to feel bad about killing a rat, those disease infested buggers are fair game as far as I'm concerned! Yuk. We even have municipal rat control officers here that provide baits to keep them down.


I'm with you on this.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Look what I just found. It is pricey but we know someone who will really want this pattern

https://www.etsy.com/listing/46270060/a-dazzle-of-dragonflies-pdf-pattern?source=aw&awc=6220_1471811866_596bfd2587e63cb99545c0e6895ac73c&utm_source=affiliate_window&utm_medium=affiliate&utm_campaign=us_location_buyer&utm_content=234273


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> 3 wips finished this last week. Here is the big one; Elizabeth's First gift. Yarn- Juniper Moon Farm Findley, shade malachite. A hugely enjoyable knit, I thought.


Beautiful! You are such a good knitter, Linda!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

tamarque said:


> thanks for that support. i hate killing animals but rats are so damaging and can spread diseases as well as proliferate to quickly. don't think i ever had one in the garden before.


But do you have a cat now? You have mentioned having cats before.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> But do you have a cat now? You have mentioned having cats before.


Not anymore--My last cat, Tiny, transitioned 2 yrs ago--can't believe it has been so long. I still 'see' him around here and one of his buddies still comes daily. But no more feline companions.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Miss Pam said:


> It's lovely, Tricia, and your model is being very patient with you. :sm02:


Actually Abner was over there and I wonder if she is asking "what is he doing", "shouldn't he wear this?" Or "what is he doing back there?"
On the other side just out of the picture is 18 yr old Freckles, blind and trying to find out what is going on. Looking for some food to steal.
Every time I would get it positioned, she would move so it slipped down.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

tamarque said:


> Not anymore--My last cat, Tiny, transitioned 2 yrs ago--can't believe it has been so long. I still 'see' him around here and one of his buddies still comes daily. But no more feline companions.


It might help. Maybe even the scent of one in the garden would help keep the rats away. Wonder it you can buy cat scent like doe scent? Probably would not fool them long though.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

linda09 said:


> 3 wips finished this last week. Here is the big one; Elizabeth's First gift. Yarn- Juniper Moon Farm Findley, shade malachite. A hugely enjoyable knit, I thought.


Linda -- gorgeous, gimme, gimme, gimme. Really like this one and the color is wonderful too. Nicely done.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linda09 said:


> 3 wips finished this last week. Here is the big one; Elizabeth's First gift. Yarn- Juniper Moon Farm Findley, shade malachite. A hugely enjoyable knit, I thought.


It's beautiful, Linda! Well done getting those WIPs finished. :sm24:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> It might help. Maybe even the scent of one in the garden would help keep the rats away. Wonder it you can buy cat scent like doe scent? Probably would not fool them long though.


 The garden is so big that buying anything like that is very costly. Even buying blood meal was getting costly by the time it was the 3rd bag. I think the poison is the next step, that and the peanut and traps. But that is a good thought about the cat. Perhaps that is why I never had rats before as this is the first time in over 30 yrs I am catless.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Beautiful pattern of dragonflies Tanya .Can you buy lion manure ? It is sold here to discourage household cats from coming to your garden but wonder if it deters rats or is it the fact of seeing a cat which deters them .
Oh Linda ! That is absolutely lovely and you must have had sparks coming off those needles .


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

annweb said:


> Beautiful pattern of dragonflies Tanya .Can you buy lion manure ? It is sold here to discourage household cats from coming to your garden but wonder if it deters rats or is it the fact of seeing a cat which deters them .
> Oh Linda ! That is absolutely lovely and you must have had sparks coming off those needles .


Have no idea about lion manure but they sell lots of predator animal scented products for lawn and garden but they are expensive. One thing in you have a small planter or little raised bed, but not when you have a 2000 sf garden. And that stuff needs regular replacement as it soaks into the soil with rain and watering. I use a deer repellent that will work for some time but needs replacement as plant grow. It is why I love homeopathy as a single dose will last 2-3 months. And it is so inexpensive. But not finding what might repel rats yet.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Ronnie, it's almost depressing to think summer will soon be over, the days are really shortening up already.????
> 
> We are invited to a potluck supper so I better get moving & get things made.
> Friends have built a western town n their yard, a general store, trappers cabin, log house & now a saloon. There are plans for a church & more. I think the plan is eventually to have a bed & breakfast. They have lots of antiques & all the buildings are set up. So far there have been lots of people go there for photos & a couple of weddings. It's a real community affair so should be fun if the weather cooperates.
> I think I will make Japanese coleslaw to use some of my excess cabbage & a lasagne type dish clawed Cheese & Pasta in a pot.


That sounds like a fun place - have a good time!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

linda09 said:


> 3 wips finished this last week. Here is the big one; Elizabeth's First gift. Yarn- Juniper Moon Farm Findley, shade malachite. A hugely enjoyable knit, I thought.


That is a beauty!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> thanks for that support. i hate killing animals but rats are so damaging and can spread diseases as well as proliferate to quickly. don't think i ever had one in the garden before.


Gives me the creeps just thinking about it.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Yes, a very busy summer for most people. That's a good thing really. Glad you can take advantage of Craftsy's sale. I did myself in with everything else I bought the other day. Think I have enough nice cotton for a couple of tank tops and will try to solidify the vest design before my job starts next month. There won't be much thinking time for knitting then, just rote pattern knitting if I am lucky.
> 
> Tell me about this copper ring for slugs? Is this a ring of wire? Or a small wall? Does it really work?


I just had some copper wire that I saved to do 'Something' with.. I just couldn't toss them... so I made a chain with them and put it around the plant as close to it as possible.. and for us it worked.. some say it is useless.. I think it is one of those ideas that will work sometimes and not so much other times.. I also think penny's would work. Make sure they are touching each other at all times and it creates a feeling of being shocked to them and they leave your things alone.. I have never seen a slug eat the middle of a tomato before. are sure it wasn't a tomato worm? they have a spike on top of their heads. I just pick them off and step on them..

I always ripened the end of harvest tomatoes in a box. I would put a layer (maybe 2 sheets ) of news paper between them and then again on top of them. I put them in a dry cool spot and would eat tomatoes most of the winter. They seemed to ripen as fast as we could eat them so very few if any spoiled.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Gives me the creeps just thinking about it.


Well I won't creep you out with my ordeal with rodents in my house couple years back.

Nature is great but it also is not.


----------



## ufoquilter (Feb 23, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Look what I just found. It is pricey but we know someone who will really want this pattern
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/46270060/a-dazzle-of-dragonflies-pdf-pattern?source=aw&awc=6220_1471811866_596bfd2587e63cb99545c0e6895ac73c&utm_source=affiliate_window&utm_medium=affiliate&utm_campaign=us_location_buyer&utm_content=234273


And then, she has this: https://www.etsy.com/listing/95865201/jacobean-square-lace-knitting-pattern?ref=shop_home_active_9 I would love to have this but I KNOW I'll not get to it in this lifetime!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Well changing subject(s); First is is raining like crazy and the house is soooo cool. It feels great. Second, I actually got to cook something--a ratatouille of sorts with plantain, eggplant and summer squashes and a bunch of the partially eaten tomatoes including some green one. I have been missing eggplant like crazy, letting 2 of them rot because it was too hot to think of cooking. Very satisfying I must say. Third, the carpenter came over early today to remove the animal damaged and poop filled insulation in the attic. While the ground temps were about 82*F, the attic must have been at least 100*F and wearing full suits, gloves and masks, it had to be unbearable but they did it in the amount of time I anticipated. They did get paid extremely well for this torture. Now to schedule the foam insulation people to come in do their thing. I had been trying to impress on this carpenter that we needed to coordinate the work so the house was not left without any insulation protection so of course he called about 9 PM Sat nite to show up at 7 AM in the morning!!!!! Almost told him no, but figured better get him while I could. And it was such a really nasty job, even worse than the rat in the garden. However, am so happy to have this disgusting material gone. The rest of the work is all uphill and the house should be so much better this winter.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

ufoquilter said:


> And then, she has this: https://www.etsy.com/listing/95865201/jacobean-square-lace-knitting-pattern?ref=shop_home_active_9 I would love to have this but I KNOW I'll not get to it in this lifetime!


She definitely has a unique design style. And I bet it would not that hard to do her patterns if they are written well. Very tempting.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I just had some copper wire that I saved to do 'Something' with.. I just couldn't toss them... so I made a chain with them and put it around the plant as close to it as possible.. and for us it worked.. some say it is useless.. I think it is one of those ideas that will work sometimes and not so much other times.. I also think penny's would work. Make sure they are touching each other at all times and it creates a feeling of being shocked to them and they leave your things alone.. I have never seen a slug eat the middle of a tomato before. are sure it wasn't a tomato worm? they have a spike on top of their heads. I just pick them off and step on them..
> 
> I always ripened the end of harvest tomatoes in a box. I would put a layer (maybe 2 sheets ) of news paper between them and then again on top of them. I put them in a dry cool spot and would eat tomatoes most of the winter. They seemed to ripen as fast as we could eat them so very few if any spoiled.


Ronie--they are a combination of snails and slugs. No doubt about it. For such little things, it is amazing how much they eat. I have seen them hollow out an entire cantalope while it was ripening on the vine.

Have plenty of copper wire around here in electric wire and can strip some down and try it. Your storage method is pretty much what Bonnie and I described. It certainly works.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

We have been to the top of the island to Mauna Kea and the south part of the island with green sand beach and South Point. I thought today we would go all the way north to Hawi, pronounced "ha vee". It is the biggest little town in the north. You can see remains of the sugar industry, now defunct. It also is home of the statue of the original King Kamehameha. Not sure if I can give you the pronunciation but it is "Kaa may ha may ha". Regardless he was the King who united the islands into one royal kingdom in the early 1800's. Legend has it that he was born the year that Halley's Comet passed over Hawaii, marking him for greatness. Now the town is host to many charming shops and galleries. We ate at a gluten free vegetarian restaurant called The Sweet Potato Kitchen and had wonderful Hawaiian style eggs. 

If you continue driving north through the town, you will literally reach the end of the road at the Pololu Valley Overlook. The northern coastline is as stunning as the rest of Hawaii's coastlines. We could see rain moving across the ocean towards us and had to make a run for it to the car. Not that getting wet would have hurt us. 

From there we drove back to Hawi and south to Waimea and back down towards Mauna Kea to take what they call the Saddle Road back to Kailua-Kona. We passed many big ranches on the drive back. Some of the pictures are below.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> We have been to the top of the island to Mauna Kea and the south part of the island with green sand beach and South Point. I thought today we would go all the way north to Hawi, pronounced "ha vee". It is the biggest little town in the north. You can see remains of the sugar industry, now defunct. It also is home of the statue of the original King Kamehameha. Not sure if I can give you the pronunciation but it is "Kaa may ha may ha". Regardless he was the King who united the islands into one royal kingdom in the early 1800's. Legend has it that he was born the year that Halley's Comet passed over Hawaii, marking him for greatness. Now the town is host to many charming shops and galleries. We ate at a gluten free vegetarian restaurant called The Sweet Potato Kitchen and had wonderful Hawaiian style eggs.
> 
> If you continue driving north through the town, you will literally reach the end of the road at the Pololu Valley Overlook. The northern coastline is as stunning as the rest of Hawaii's coastlines. We could see rain moving across the ocean towards us and had to make a run for it to the car. Not that getting wet would have hurt us.
> 
> From there we drove back to Hawi and south to Waimea and back down towards Mauna Kea to take what they call the Saddle Road back to Kailua-Kona. We passed many big ranches on the drive back. Some of the pictures are below.


It has been fascinating seeing your pictures, Barbara.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

annweb said:


> A sad start to your adult life Janet Lee and these events affect us in different ways .DH no.2 has been good to and for you , and long may you spend time together .From what I have read in your posts you are good to him too .


Thank you and I try to be. He is gone so much with work I usually end up doing most of the "honey do" list myself. Works out in the long run when he does the major stuff without me even asking! :sm24:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

tamarque said:


> So good that you do have children in your life even if they are the grans.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It has been fascinating seeing your pictures, Barbara.


It really has. It brings back memories from our trip over there 13 years ago. :sm24:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Pulled out the Shetland Lace 'blanket' to show people and felt so sad seeing it unfinished with no new stock at the seller's. Wondering how long I can wait to see this project done. However, did move forward on a project in my typical haphazard manner. I always say I get into things ass backwards. Well have been playing with a lace sample swatch, using the Lace and Cable pattern that Ros sent some months back. Using a WEBS heavy worsted weight and kind of liked doing it so did a couple more repeats to see if it still felt interesting to me and it did. Have also been wanting another vest so the idea came to me to use this pattern for front panels and do a solid back with a bit of swing and center cable, or maybe even a 1 repeat of the pattern stitch. And using 2 different colors. It has been awhile since my creative genius decided to play so this feels pretty good. But we know what this means--there is only 1 or 2 balls of this color and even tho there is a bag of at least 20 balls, more of this dark teal will have to bought. Ain't that a shame!
> 
> Garden has been a growing frustration with all the rain and excessive heat. Lots of issues and then the damage that has become extreme. Lost almost all the beets, 2 kale plants, all the broccoli so no Fall side sprouts and some of the Fall lettuce. Snails are doing in the tomatoes before they even begin to turn so now know why I was not getting any. Some at the top of the plants are good and they leave the cherry tomatoes alone for some reason. Garden is always a challenge.


So sorry about your veggies. Earlier my carrots were getting eaten by bugs before I could even get to them. Joe put down some organic bug repellant and they managed to pull through. It does cost more, but it is natural and for me that is good! Maybe you could find something (beside a big mean tom cat) to get rid of the rats. Yuck. I did have a cat at one time that seemed to enjoy going after rats. He would scour the farm and usually end up with one at least once a week. Good boy!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

tamarque said:


> And do you think they even leave a thank you card!!!!! :sm04:


Yes, they are called "rat tu***" and not good for anything!

Sorry, could not resist. :sm23:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Barbara--am really loving your pictures of Hawaii. They are so much more personal and real than some of the professional ones in magazines.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

tamarque said:


> I actually had a wildlife expert over to the garden earlier this week. And he was stumped as to who was doing the damage but he did say he thought it was a rodent. Immediately thought of Opossums but the teeth markings were not right. Called Hav-a-Hart trap company as I use of their traps and they were useless. Went online and looked up, of all things, teeth mark patterns of rodents and found this picture of a Norway rat and his markings. Not only the teeth patterns but the eating patterns like the circular damage around that beet I posted. Never saw anything like that before so it really threw me for a loop but feel somewhat confident that this is the offending critter. Left peanut butter out on a trap as they seem to get spooked by new things in 'their' terrain. Sure enough there were new teeth marks on one of the food samples left. Am thinking to just plain poison them; ie, put some rat poison into some peanut butter and leave it out there and not even try to catch them in the trap. Sounds mean of me, but when it comes to my labor and garden? This is war, honey!


This sounds even crueler, but mix it with wet cat food. They will be gone in less than a week. If you have neighbors with cats be sure to let them know though.

I put it out last thing before going to bed and in the morning it will all be gone. After three nights of doing this, the next day it was still there. No more rats.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

linda09 said:


> 3 wips finished this last week. Here is the big one; Elizabeth's First gift. Yarn- Juniper Moon Farm Findley, shade malachite. A hugely enjoyable knit, I thought.


Wow, lovely color and design! :sm24:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Barbara, those are lovely pictures! Thank you!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Okay, here is a link with 14 ways to kill a rat "naturally" with stuff you already have in your house!

http://www.boldsky.com/home-n-garden/improvement/2014/fourteen-ways-to-kill-rats-naturally-040512.html


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Ronie--they are a combination of snails and slugs. No doubt about it. For such little things, it is amazing how much they eat. I have seen them hollow out an entire cantaloupe while it was ripening on the vine.
> 
> Have plenty of copper wire around here in electric wire and can strip some down and try it. Your storage method is pretty much what Bonnie and I described. It certainly works.


Here's a thought...
You need copper and nickel (I think) and a potato or lemon...most likely the potato. Let's zap those slugs! How many potatoes in series you'd need I have no idea? Fresh dried slug via homemade electricity?

http://www.groworganic.com/organic-gardening/articles/organic-slug-control
http://www.rose.org/wp-content/uploads/2012/01/The-Good-The-Bad-and-The-Bugly-ARS-KNR-final.pdf
Most useful: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Riccardoella_limacum Y'all need to order some NOW or keep ordering to keep the slimy beasts under control.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Well I won't creep you out with my ordeal with rodents in my house couple years back.
> 
> Nature is great but it also is not.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Yes, they are called "rat tu***" and not good for anything!
> 
> Sorry, could not resist. :sm23:


A good giggle--thanx


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

ufoquilter said:


> And then, she has this: https://www.etsy.com/listing/95865201/jacobean-square-lace-knitting-pattern?ref=shop_home_active_9 I would love to have this but I KNOW I'll not get to it in this lifetime!


Her patterns are amazing!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> So sorry about your veggies. Earlier my carrots were getting eaten by bugs before I could even get to them. Joe put down some organic bug repellant and they managed to pull through. It does cost more, but it is natural and for me that is good! Maybe you could find something (beside a big mean tom cat) to get rid of the rats. Yuck. I did have a cat at one time that seemed to enjoy going after rats. He would scour the farm and usually end up with one at least once a week. Good boy!


I keep looking--daily. I do think Karen was onto something about the cats. Wish my neighbor's cat came to forage. He only seems to want company and maybe seeing my cats spirit which is still hanging around. Maybe I need to talk to him and invite him to forage.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It has been fascinating seeing your pictures, Barbara.


Thank you, Julie and Pam.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Barbara--am really loving your pictures of Hawaii. They are so much more personal and real than some of the professional ones in magazines.


Thank you so much, Tanya. I'll be sure to pass your comment along to the photographer!

Glad you are getting the work done on your house.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Barbara, those are lovely pictures! Thank you!


Thank you, JanetLee!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Thank you so much, Tanya. I'll be sure to pass your comment along to the photographer!
> 
> Glad you are getting the work done on your house.


Thanx. It feels good and is long overdue.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Happy Anniversary DFL. Hope you had a nice celebration with Prince Charming. 

Great sock Chris! Love the heel. 

Barbara, that is so interesting how those peppers are so popular where you live. I bet they do smell wonderful when roasted like that. 
Pg 24


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks again for more beautiful pictures of Hawaii Barbara. It really does bring back good memories of our trip. 

JanetLee so sorry to hear about your terrible loss. So glad you now have a wonderful relationship and grand nieces and nephews to enjoy. 

Tricia, your cowl turned out lovely and your model is trying her best to please. 

Thanks Melanie for the kudos for my husband. He was in great shape then- it was 10 years ago. He did 4 of them, but Hawaii was really special. 

Oh no Tanya. What a shame about the damage in your garden. And to find out it is a rat! Never saw that before! You are right - the garden is always a challenge!
Pg 28


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Wow Linda, your finished First Gift Shawl is stunning. It turned out to have such great coverage and looks super the way you are wearing it. Bet it feels great on. Very lovely color too. I have a looong way to go on mine, but this is very inspiring!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

More beautiful pictures Barbara. You really did get around to lots of places on the island. I think I have a picture of me somewhere with the statue of King Kamehameha in Hawi. I will see if I can dig it up to share.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Wow Linda, your finished First Gift Shawl is stunning. It turned out to have such great coverage and looks super the way you are wearing it. Bet it feels great on. Very lovely color too. I have a looong way to go on mine, but this is very inspiring!


Is this the actual name of Linda's shawl? Cannot seem to find anything when I look online.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

tamarque said:


> I keep looking--daily. I do think Karen was onto something about the cats. Wish my neighbor's cat came to forage. He only seems to want company and maybe seeing my cats spirit which is still hanging around. Maybe I need to talk to him and invite him to forage.


Would you like some of the strays folks keep dropping off here? Just because we are on the edge of forever does not mean folks can drop off their fur babies. I have lost track of how many I have trapped and taken in. I just hope they don't go back to the folks that dropped them to start with, especially the ones with chips.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

ufoquilter said:


> And then, she has this: https://www.etsy.com/listing/95865201/jacobean-square-lace-knitting-pattern?ref=shop_home_active_9 I would love to have this but I KNOW I'll not get to it in this lifetime!


That is stunning!!! I'd love to have the patience to do something like this..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Linda that is beautiful!!! you did such a good job with it... I'm glad it was a joy to knit.. I love it when I find a project like that!!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Actually a house cat will do nothing for the rat population.. at least not the rats we have around here... they can grow as large as a small cat.. they do keep the shrews and field mice down though... A rat is a vicious animal and will hurt the cat.. most cats don't want the fight..


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

tamarque said:


> Is this the actual name of Linda's shawl? Cannot seem to find anything when I look online.


I think this it. One of Elizabeth's designs http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/first-gift-mkal
It was a MKAL.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I just had some copper wire that I saved to do 'Something' with.. I just couldn't toss them... so I made a chain with them and put it around the plant as close to it as possible.. and for us it worked.. some say it is useless.. I think it is one of those ideas that will work sometimes and not so much other times.. I also think penny's would work. Make sure they are touching each other at all times and it creates a feeling of being shocked to them and they leave your things alone.. I have never seen a slug eat the middle of a tomato before. are sure it wasn't a tomato worm? they have a spike on top of their heads. I just pick them off and step on them..
> 
> I always ripened the end of harvest tomatoes in a box. I would put a layer (maybe 2 sheets ) of news paper between them and then again on top of them. I put them in a dry cool spot and would eat tomatoes most of the winter. They seemed to ripen as fast as we could eat them so very few if any spoiled.


I have grown a variety if tomatoes called Long Keeper, they ripen very slowly & I had them in my cold room until Feb. they aren't as tasty as regular ones but much better than the cardboard things that pass for store bought tomatoes in winter.

Lee Valley sells a couple of kinds of copper to deter slugs
http://www.leevalley.com/en/garden/page.aspx?p=51241&cat=2,51555,51241

http://www.leevalley.com/en/garden/page.aspx?p=58897&cat=2,51555

I'm not sure how much it helps once they are in your garden, if you could out it around th outside before the slimy little buggers get in it might be worthwhile


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

ufoquilter said:


> And then, she has this: https://www.etsy.com/listing/95865201/jacobean-square-lace-knitting-pattern?ref=shop_home_active_9 I would love to have this but I KNOW I'll not get to it in this lifetime!


Both patterns are very pretty but $13 is pretty pricy for a pattern


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Well changing subject(s); First is is raining like crazy and the house is soooo cool. It feels great. Second, I actually got to cook something--a ratatouille of sorts with plantain, eggplant and summer squashes and a bunch of the partially eaten tomatoes including some green one. I have been missing eggplant like crazy, letting 2 of them rot because it was too hot to think of cooking. Very satisfying I must say. Third, the carpenter came over early today to remove the animal damaged and poop filled insulation in the attic. While the ground temps were about 82*F, the attic must have been at least 100*F and wearing full suits, gloves and masks, it had to be unbearable but they did it in the amount of time I anticipated. They did get paid extremely well for this torture. Now to schedule the foam insulation people to come in do their thing. I had been trying to impress on this carpenter that we needed to coordinate the work so the house was not left without any insulation protection so of course he called about 9 PM Sat nite to show up at 7 AM in the morning!!!!! Almost told him no, but figured better get him while I could. And it was such a really nasty job, even worse than the rat in the garden. However, am so happy to have this disgusting material gone. The rest of the work is all uphill and the house should be so much better this winter.


What did you get in the attic? Yuk!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I don't think I've seen a rat since I was a child. The municipality has a rat control officer so they just really keep on top of them. I know he stops regularly & gives us poison to put around bale stacks & graineries. My DH puts poison in pieces of pipe too small for cats & dogs to get in & lays them outside buildings. He also made a "feeder" from a flat piece of metal & an old disc, rounded side up. He put those together with just enough space for mice to get in & fills with poison, he put that under our deck. We seem to have tons of mice around but thankfully never in the house.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Would you like some of the strays folks keep dropping off here? Just because we are on the edge of forever does not mean folks can drop off their fur babies. I have lost track of how many I have trapped and taken in. I just hope they don't go back to the folks that dropped them to start with, especially the ones with chips.


No thank you. My days of animal companions is over as I cannot afford to take care of them in the manner that I would like. I fed my cats organic raw meats and added some supplements and would never feed them standard cat food. It is just more than I can handle now. And as much as I loved every one of my cats and still miss them, have to admit liking the freedom to go away and not have to worry about finding people to care for them.

It is really angering how people just abandon their animals. My last cat was one such being. A customer of mine used to feed it and we got him comfortable enough to get him into a cage so I could bring him home. My daughter took in 3 rescues in the City, one of which was pregnant. I give lots of credit to people who do rescue work and find homes for these abandoned animals. I give you credit and appreciation for taking in those left at your doorstep. Do you find homes for them or just keep them.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> I think this it. One of Elizabeth's designs http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/first-gift-mkal
> It was a MKAL.


Yes, it is. Thank you. Such a nice pattern.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Actually a house cat will do nothing for the rat population.. at least not the rats we have around here... they can grow as large as a small cat.. they do keep the shrews and field mice down though... A rat is a vicious animal and will hurt the cat.. most cats don't want the fight..


Well, that is an unsettling thought--that the rat in my garden is that big. I have caught Opossums which are pretty large but rats doing make me shudder.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have grown a variety if tomatoes called Long Keeper, they ripen very slowly & I had them in my cold room until Feb. they aren't as tasty as regular ones but much better than the cardboard things that pass for store bought tomatoes in winter.
> 
> Lee Valley sells a couple of kinds of copper to deter slugs
> http://www.leevalley.com/en/garden/page.aspx?p=51241&cat=2,51555,51241
> ...


I like the copper mesh idea as a small fence can be put around each tomato plant. Will think on this. Might be good to experiment with a few plants such as the chard that they decimate. thanx.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Both patterns are very pretty but $13 is pretty pricy for a pattern


I think their price is $10 each, but still pricey.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> What did you get in the attic? Yuk!


Squirrels and Raccoons. The squirrels used my attic as a playground. The raccoons got in and nest several years. Birds may also have gotten in to steal the insulation for nests. The sheathing work I did this past winter/spring seems to have gotten them out successfully but they really destroyed most of the insulation.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Fantastic photos, Barbara. I did think that the two horses were cute. Those cliffs look awe inspiring. :sm24:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Thanks, Tanya. It is gorgeous yarn. Hope your rat problem is soon sorted, it is a shame to lose your lovely veggies.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Look what I just found. It is pricey but we know someone who will really want this pattern
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/46270060/a-dazzle-of-dragonflies-pdf-pattern?source=aw&awc=6220_1471811866_596bfd2587e63cb99545c0e6895ac73c&utm_source=affiliate_window&utm_medium=affiliate&utm_campaign=us_location_buyer&utm_content=234273


Isn't that lovely but you are right, it is expensive.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Beautiful! You are such a good knitter, Linda!


Thank you, Julie - so are you. Actually, all our party members seem to be very good knitters, don't they? :sm02:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Linda -- gorgeous, gimme, gimme, gimme. Really like this one and the color is wonderful too. Nicely done.


Thank you, DeEtta. Sorry you can't have it. This one is mine, mine, mine. :sm09:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> It's beautiful, Linda! Well done getting those WIPs finished. :sm24:


Thank you, Pam. The other 2 are kiddy things so didn't take long. I just have one project at the moment - a sweater so I need to start something smaller - socks perhaps.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

annweb said:


> Beautiful pattern of dragonflies Tanya .Can you buy lion manure ? It is sold here to discourage household cats from coming to your garden but wonder if it deters rats or is it the fact of seeing a cat which deters them .
> Oh Linda ! That is absolutely lovely and you must have had sparks coming off those needles .


Thank you, Ann. No sparks, honest, I just kept to doing some everyday - 2 or 3 repeats before I picked something else up. I also found it easy to do an odd row here and there when I sat down for a cuppa. I don't usually like long repetitive rectangles but this one just flowed off the needles. How is your coming along?


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> That is a beauty!


Thank you, Barbara. :sm01:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

ufoquilter said:


> And then, she has this: https://www.etsy.com/listing/95865201/jacobean-square-lace-knitting-pattern?ref=shop_home_active_9 I would love to have this but I KNOW I'll not get to it in this lifetime!


Isn't that gorgeous?


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Well changing subject(s); First is is raining like crazy and the house is soooo cool. It feels great. Second, I actually got to cook something--a ratatouille of sorts with plantain, eggplant and summer squashes and a bunch of the partially eaten tomatoes including some green one. I have been missing eggplant like crazy, letting 2 of them rot because it was too hot to think of cooking. Very satisfying I must say. Third, the carpenter came over early today to remove the animal damaged and poop filled insulation in the attic. While the ground temps were about 82*F, the attic must have been at least 100*F and wearing full suits, gloves and masks, it had to be unbearable but they did it in the amount of time I anticipated. They did get paid extremely well for this torture. Now to schedule the foam insulation people to come in do their thing. I had been trying to impress on this carpenter that we needed to coordinate the work so the house was not left without any insulation protection so of course he called about 9 PM Sat nite to show up at 7 AM in the morning!!!!! Almost told him no, but figured better get him while I could. And it was such a really nasty job, even worse than the rat in the garden. However, am so happy to have this disgusting material gone. The rest of the work is all uphill and the house should be so much better this winter.


Another box ticked on the to do list. Great. :sm24:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> She definitely has a unique design style. And I bet it would not that hard to do her patterns if they are written well. Very tempting.


I agree but what would I do with them afterwards?


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Thank you, Julie - so are you. Actually, all our party members seem to be very good knitters, don't they? :sm02:


I have two different knit squares and two crocheted projects (finished) that I have only displayed the basic pattern of one knit (Zebra, original Eloomanator).

I like the colorway of the Blue shaded Red Heart Love yarn and am wondering how many squares will be produced by one skein of yarn (it's $6 --> rounded up, USD) and I have 2 knitted so far. I can knock out 3 squares of the one blanket's Eloomanator original pattern thanks to my towel dispenser at the same time. It helps if you only concentrate on ONE pattern instructions x3. I memorize pretty well with my crochet training...and I am using 2 silvery jump rings per square with one extra so I have a trade piece laying on the work surface at any time. Total of 7 jump rings per 3 square working. Only have the Zebra to work off before I start 2-3 more squares. :sm24:


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Enjoying the scenery Barbara .Thank you.
All the designs Elizabeth does seem easy to follow .
Linda ,I am picking the scarf up again to-day .I started another Boo pattern just as the chart was released but finished that super quick and didn't want to stop in the middle as I was flowing !


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> We have been to the top of the island to Mauna Kea and the south part of the island with green sand beach and South Point. I thought today we would go all the way north to Hawi, pronounced "ha vee". It is the biggest little town in the north. You can see remains of the sugar industry, now defunct. It also is home of the statue of the original King Kamehameha. Not sure if I can give you the pronunciation but it is "Kaa may ha may ha". Regardless he was the King who united the islands into one royal kingdom in the early 1800's. Legend has it that he was born the year that Halley's Comet passed over Hawaii, marking him for greatness. Now the town is host to many charming shops and galleries. We ate at a gluten free vegetarian restaurant called The Sweet Potato Kitchen and had wonderful Hawaiian style eggs.
> 
> If you continue driving north through the town, you will literally reach the end of the road at the Pololu Valley Overlook. The northern coastline is as stunning as the rest of Hawaii's coastlines. We could see rain moving across the ocean towards us and had to make a run for it to the car. Not that getting wet would have hurt us.
> 
> From there we drove back to Hawi and south to Waimea and back down towards Mauna Kea to take what they call the Saddle Road back to Kailua-Kona. We passed many big ranches on the drive back. Some of the pictures are below.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm02:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Wow, lovely color and design! :sm24:


Thank you. :sm01:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Wow Linda, your finished First Gift Shawl is stunning. It turned out to have such great coverage and looks super the way you are wearing it. Bet it feels great on. Very lovely color too. I have a looong way to go on mine, but this is very inspiring!


Thank you, Caryn. You are right it does feel good on. I will look forward to seeing yours. :sm02:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Is this the actual name of Linda's shawl? Cannot seem to find anything when I look online.


It is Elizabeth's pattern, Tanya. We have been part of an mkal so I'm not sure whether the pattern is fully released yet.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Linda that is beautiful!!! you did such a good job with it... I'm glad it was a joy to knit.. I love it when I find a project like that!!!


Thanks, Ronie. I'm looking forward to seeing your Shetland design.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> I have two different knit squares and two crocheted projects (finished) that I have only displayed the basic pattern of one knit (Zebra, original Eloomanator).
> 
> I like the colorway of the Blue shaded Red Heart Love yarn and am wondering how many squares will be produced by one skein of yarn (it's $6 --> rounded up, USD) and I have 2 knitted so far. I can knock out 3 squares of the one blanket's Eloomanator original pattern thanks to my towel dispenser at the same time. It helps if you only concentrate on ONE pattern instructions x3. I memorize pretty well with my crochet training...and I am using 2 silvery jump rings per square with one extra so I have a trade piece laying on the work surface at any time. Total of 7 jump rings per 3 square working. Only have the Zebra to work off before I start 2-3 more squares. :sm24:


I'm having real trouble trying to picture what you are doing, Karen. Any chance of a photo?


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

annweb said:


> Enjoying the scenery Barbara .Thank you.
> All the designs Elizabeth does seem easy to follow .
> Linda ,I am picking the scarf up again to-day .I started another Boo pattern just as the chart was released but finished that super quick and didn't want to stop in the middle as I was flowing !


I know that feeling, Ann. Looking forward to seeing both.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

That is a beautiful shawl Linda. ????


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> That is a beautiful shawl Linda. ????


Thank you, Chris.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Thank you, Julie - so are you. Actually, all our party members seem to be very good knitters, don't they? :sm02:


I am guilty of fudging though, if I think I can get away with it! The _Waiting for Rain_ has a couple of slip ups in it- but I am jolly well not unpicking- probably would be different if it were not for me. BTW I am on the final row before casting off.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> I agree but what would I do with them afterwards?


Her dragonfly one struck me as a beautiful wall hanging. Some of the others might make great center panels in a blanket worked in a heavier wt yarn--maybe a dk cotton?? And maybe write the designer and ask what she does with them?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> That is a beautiful shawl Linda. ????


BTW Happy Birthday!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> It is Elizabeth's pattern, Tanya. We have been part of an mkal so I'm not sure whether the pattern is fully released yet.


Thank you. I have discovered this little fact. It really is a beautiful piece--color, size, texture, yarn, pattern. Excellent combo. You know that phrase: "Love when a good plan comes together."


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> BTW Happy Birthday!


Happy Birthday from me, too, Chris! :sm02:


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

I do the same Julie, especially when it is for me and it is not a glaring "fudge"

Happy Birthday Chrisð

Here's the picture of me and the King 
Kamehameha


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

linda09 said:


> I'm having real trouble trying to picture what you are doing, Karen. Any chance of a photo?


This is the Red Heart Super Saver Zebra I'm talking about. I have to generate at least 24 of this pattern...there are now 2 other variations (and DFL is also aware of them as I've read her contributions to the 2 other topics). 72 divided by 3 = 24

I may be doing the same color but at least I'll have a change of design. :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

sisu said:


> I do the same Julie, especially when it is for me and it is not a glaring "fudge"
> 
> Happy Birthday Chrisð
> 
> ...


Good to see you, Caryn. :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Happy Birthdy, Chris????


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> This is the Red Heart Super Saver Zebra I'm talking about. I have to generate at least 24 of this pattern...there are now 2 other variations (and DFL is also aware of them as I've read her contributions to the 2 other topics). 72 divided by 3 = 24
> 
> I may be doing the same color but at least I'll have a change of design. :sm24:


Looking great :sm24:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> This is the Red Heart Super Saver Zebra I'm talking about. I have to generate at least 24 of this pattern...there are now 2 other variations (and DFL is also aware of them as I've read her contributions to the 2 other topics). 72 divided by 3 = 24
> 
> I may be doing the same color but at least I'll have a change of design. :sm24:


That is an interesting detail. Very nice. And the pattern is called Zebra?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> I do the same Julie, especially when it is for me and it is not a glaring "fudge"
> 
> Happy Birthday Chrisð
> 
> ...


As they say, what the blind man on a galloping horse wouldn't see.

I'd always pictured the king as more rotund! Certainly his sister/wife was.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Chris--did I miss your B'Day? Very happy one for you I hope. How are you treating yourself?

Caryn--fun pic of you and the king. Great photo to show the scale of the statue.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Where I was about half an hour ago with _Waiting for Rain_ - you can just see the cast off to the right.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

tamarque said:


> That is an interesting detail. Very nice. And the pattern is called Zebra?


The original pattern is Eloomanator : http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/diagonal-knit-dishcloth-2

The two variations (look at the last 5 pages for the "official" line-by-line workup of each):
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-415279-1.html
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-416439-1.html

And RosD has worked on a LARGE version of the original:
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-409072-1.html

Red Heart Super Saver Zebra is the yarn/color...not the pattern.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> The original pattern is Eloomanator : http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/diagonal-knit-dishcloth-2
> 
> The two variations (look at the last 5 pages for the "official" line-by-line workup of each):
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-415279-1.html
> ...


I get it now. Too early; too much on the mind. Very nice. Thank you for sending the info--will bookmark it.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Where I was about half an hour ago with _Waiting for Rain_ - you can just see the cast off to the right.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Thank you, DeEtta. Sorry you can't have it. This one is mine, mine, mine. :sm09:


In keeping with Tanya's problems, RATS!!! It never hurts to hope.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Fantastic photos, Barbara. I did think that the two horses were cute. Those cliffs look awe inspiring. :sm24:


Thank you, Norma. It is as if the horses posed for a picture.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Happy Birthday from me, too, Chris! :sm02:


And from me, too! ????????????


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Squirrels and Raccoons. The squirrels used my attic as a playground. The raccoons got in and nest several years. Birds may also have gotten in to steal the insulation for nests. The sheathing work I did this past winter/spring seems to have gotten them out successfully but they really destroyed most of the insulation.


The add on to our house is filled with the foam insulation and it is very comfortable.. I think you will find you won't need near as much wood this winter.. and I be if you got some ceiling fans for the warmer months that your home will be even more comfortable.. it sounds like this is the year of getting houses in order!! I feel so bad for those in the flooded areas... water can ruin so much and so can rodents.. I am glad you are getting a handle on this.. you will sleep much better soon!!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

sisu said:


> I do the same Julie, especially when it is for me and it is not a glaring "fudge"
> 
> Happy Birthday Chrisð
> 
> ...


I'm glad you found the picture!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Caryn that is a great picture of you and the King! I won't even try to type out his name.. but a great picture..

Karen I love what you are doing with the dishcloth pattern.. I love the Redheart Soft colors.. and they will make a beautiful blanket!! about how long does it take you to make a square? I have saved this pattern... I love what Ros did too... I bet that was for one of her little ones.. :sm01:

I ordered my yarn yesterday I got the Malachite color way.. http://www.craftsy.com/supplies/artyarns-exclusive-milano-fade-yarn-gradient-pack/29991?dts=Deal-Sold&suid=501535 and a big Woo Hoo for me.. I paid $17.50 yesterday (Sunday) and this morning it is back up to $26.25... still a deal but I got a better one... LOL I have a few shawls that would be nice.. now I wish I had picked up the Sapphire color too... maybe next time if I like the way this works up..


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> In keeping with Tanya's problems, RATS!!! It never hurts to hope.


We haven't done a group project in quite a while it seems so here is an idea. How many people would like to do a project where we knit for someone else in this group? We could do it as a secret project or a publicly shared one? Details to be worked out. Maybe something for early in 2017 as it will take some time to figure this out and then there is all the winter gift knitting people are already probably beginning to think about.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

YAY!!! Julie nearly done... and your right if that rider on the fast horse won't see it and if they are not big enough to bother you.. I say let them go... it is when I have a big oops that I can't fix that I get picky and start to tink.. or frog even


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> We haven't done a group project in quite a while it seems so here is an idea. How many people would like to do a project where we knit for someone else in this group? We could do it as a secret project or a publicly shared one? Details to be worked out. Maybe something for early in 2017 as it will take some time to figure this out and then there is all the winter gift knitting people are already probably beginning to think about.


That could be fun... a small project for sure... I will be watching to see how this unfolds..


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> The add on to our house is filled with the foam insulation and it is very comfortable.. I think you will find you won't need near as much wood this winter.. and I be if you got some ceiling fans for the warmer months that your home will be even more comfortable.. it sounds like this is the year of getting houses in order!! I feel so bad for those in the flooded areas... water can ruin so much and so can rodents.. I am glad you are getting a handle on this.. you will sleep much better soon!!


You are correct in your assessment. I have done foam insulation before, once on one of the rentals and it is a real quick installation. Have also worked on houses with it being done. My install date tho is Sept 8 so hoping there is not too many more hot days left. I wired for 3 ceiling fans across the vaulted ceiling (17 ft high) but only installed one which has been sufficient to keep heat down in winter and gets used only on the hottest days in summer. I will also be doing R-50 foam in the house of my contract. Think the architect was nuts with overkill but the owners were happy to spend an additional $1500 for the extra density. My biggest concern on my house is for a rodent resistant material. The closed-cell foam provides that protection to a good degree. Houses at about 20-25 yrs begin to show their wear. Faucets tend to go, flooring suddenly looks worn, roofs need replacement, etc. My house sheathing lasted for about 20 yrs before the animals took over but didn't have the $$$ to replace it until now, 10 yrs later so it was pretty bad. But feels so good to be able to see this work being done and upgrade the house. Have a few other little interior projects on the schedule such as a new tile kitchen counter and if lucky a new shower with tile surround. I have tended to live a very meager existence but think am ready to have a few nicer things around me and have found some minimal means to achieve them.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> That could be fun... a small project for sure... I will be watching to see how this unfolds..


Great. I think it will unfold if people begin to submit suggestions. We have shared so many learning experiences here so was thinking to include them. We did color, texture, crochet, etc and thinking it would be nice to include those techniques. Linda's stunning shawl is still in my mind but that may be too ambitious for some, and maybe not. Strand knitting in a hat, some really nice mitts in a luxury type yarn, something that will be special.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ronie said:


> Caryn that is a great picture of you and the King! I won't even try to type out his name.. but a great picture..
> 
> Karen I love what you are doing with the dishcloth pattern.. I love the Redheart Soft colors.. and they will make a beautiful blanket!! about how long does it take you to make a square? I have saved this pattern... I love what Ros did too... I bet that was for one of her little ones.. :sm01:
> 
> I ordered my yarn yesterday I got the Malachite color way.. http://www.craftsy.com/supplies/artyarns-exclusive-milano-fade-yarn-gradient-pack/29991?dts=Deal-Sold&suid=501535 and a big Woo Hoo for me.. I paid $17.50 yesterday (Sunday) and this morning it is back up to $26.25... still a deal but I got a better one... LOL I have a few shawls that would be nice.. now I wish I had picked up the Sapphire color too... maybe next time if I like the way this works up..


I love your yarn. I get notices from Craftsy but postage to the UK is very expensive.
:sm25:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am guilty of fudging though, if I think I can get away with it! The _Waiting for Rain_ has a couple of slip ups in it- but I am jolly well not unpicking- probably would be different if it were not for me. BTW I am on the final row before casting off.


I am guilty of fudging too. Perhaps the mark of a good knitter is that fudging can be imperceptible except to the most trained eye. i.e. we know how to do it. sm09: 
You seem to have skated through WFR very quickly, Julie. :


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Her dragonfly one struck me as a beautiful wall hanging. Some of the others might make great center panels in a blanket worked in a heavier wt yarn--maybe a dk cotton?? And maybe write the designer and ask what she does with them?


Hmm - some good ideas, Tanya. You have got my brain working now.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Thank you. I have discovered this little fact. It really is a beautiful piece--color, size, texture, yarn, pattern. Excellent combo. You know that phrase: "Love when a good plan comes together."


The "A" Team phrase suits well. I think it is one of those patterns which can easily be done in any weight of yarn.
I can see the centre repeats making a great afghan in a heavier yarn. I may have to swatch an aran sample. Oh no! I said the "s" word - not something I do often. :sm05:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Happy Birthday from me, too, Chris! :sm02:


And from me too. Have happy day.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> I do the same Julie, especially when it is for me and it is not a glaring "fudge"
> 
> Happy Birthday Chrisð
> 
> ...


He is impressive.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> This is the Red Heart Super Saver Zebra I'm talking about. I have to generate at least 24 of this pattern...there are now 2 other variations (and DFL is also aware of them as I've read her contributions to the 2 other topics). 72 divided by 3 = 24
> 
> I may be doing the same color but at least I'll have a change of design. :sm24:


Oh, I see. Looks effective. Thanks for the photo, Karen.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Where I was about half an hour ago with _Waiting for Rain_ - you can just see the cast off to the right.


Looking good, Julie.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Caryn that is a great picture of you and the King! I won't even try to type out his name.. but a great picture..
> 
> Karen I love what you are doing with the dishcloth pattern.. I love the Redheart Soft colors.. and they will make a beautiful blanket!! about how long does it take you to make a square? I have saved this pattern... I love what Ros did too... I bet that was for one of her little ones.. :sm01:
> 
> I ordered my yarn yesterday I got the Malachite color way.. http://www.craftsy.com/supplies/artyarns-exclusive-milano-fade-yarn-gradient-pack/29991?dts=Deal-Sold&suid=501535 and a big Woo Hoo for me.. I paid $17.50 yesterday (Sunday) and this morning it is back up to $26.25... still a deal but I got a better one... LOL I have a few shawls that would be nice.. now I wish I had picked up the Sapphire color too... maybe next time if I like the way this works up..


Gorgeous yarn, Ronie. Do you have a pattern in mind?


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Caryn that is a great picture of you and the King! I won't even try to type out his name.. but a great picture..
> 
> Karen I love what you are doing with the dishcloth pattern.. I love the Redheart Soft colors.. and they will make a beautiful blanket!! about how long does it take you to make a square? I have saved this pattern... I love what Ros did too... I bet that was for one of her little ones.. :sm01:
> 
> I ordered my yarn yesterday I got the Malachite color way.. http://www.craftsy.com/supplies/artyarns-exclusive-milano-fade-yarn-gradient-pack/29991?dts=Deal-Sold&suid=501535 and a big Woo Hoo for me.. I paid $17.50 yesterday (Sunday) and this morning it is back up to $26.25... still a deal but I got a better one... LOL I have a few shawls that would be nice.. now I wish I had picked up the Sapphire color too... maybe next time if I like the way this works up..


Hi Roni, glad you got the "Black Friday" deal.....I chose NOT to buy, because, well...I have so much yarn now that I am way beyond the "life expectancy" level...soooo...I can be happy that someone got in on their fabulous prices....but a little sad that I didn't "go for it"... :sm13:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> YAY!!! Julie nearly done... and your right if that rider on the fast horse won't see it and if they are not big enough to bother you.. I say let them go... it is when I have a big oops that I can't fix that I get picky and start to tink.. or frog even


Oh I agree to that! Especially with commissions. I am nearly halfway with the cast off now, Double yay!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> I am guilty of fudging too. Perhaps the mark of a good knitter is that fudging can be imperceptible except to the most trained eye. i.e. we know how to do it. sm09:
> You seem to have skated through WFR very quickly, Julie. :


 :sm24: I have got the computer separate from the telly now- I go through and knit from three or four in the afternoon- can concentrate better, because I am not trying to type! Plus I really want to wear it, these last cold days before spring kicks in.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Looking good, Julie.


Thank you, Linda!


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Beautiful yarn Ronie .
I have now put the Boo Knits Mustard Seed on the boards .It is much brighter than the picture portrays .First Gift scarf version is waiting to be soaked .


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

annweb said:


> Beautiful yarn Ronie .
> I have now put the Boo Knits Mustard Seed on the boards .It is much brighter than the picture portrays .First Gift scarf version is waiting to be soaked .


Stunning, simply stunning


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Stunning, simply stunning


ditto


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> ditto


Double ditto


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I am so totally behind with this party. We got back from the Outer Banks on Saturday and am still recovering. Feel like I am in need of a vacation to get over the last one. I did enjoy it. Can I say it was relaxing despite being busy. Had some wonderful early morning walks on the beach at sunrise with my six year old GD, Alexandra. We just talked picked up shells and just enjoyed each other's company.

Sue


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

britgirl said:


> I am so totally behind with this party. We got back from the Outer Banks on Saturday and am still recovering. Feel like I am in need of a vacation to get over the last one. I did enjoy it. Can I say it was relaxing despite being busy. Had some wonderful early morning walks on the beach at sunrise with my six year old GD, Alexandra. We just talked picked up shells and just enjoyed each other's company.
> 
> Sue


That is wonderful! Welcome back.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> That is wonderful! Welcome back.


 :sm24: from me too.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

linda09 said:


> Thank you, Pam. The other 2 are kiddy things so didn't take long. I just have one project at the moment - a sweater so I need to start something smaller - socks perhaps.


I read something the other day. Socks are small in size but large in stitches. About 17,000 stitches per sock.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Although our Newfoundland vacation is over, my thoughts still are in that beautiful country. For some reason it made a tremendous impression on me. Since returning home, I have ordered several books about it. I am amazed that you can buy a used book on Amazon for $0.01! Of course then I had to pay $3.99 for shipping. Still a great bargain, for a book that is like new. So I have been stocking up.

I still have to read up on my camera I got for my birthday just before we went. My SIL helped me download and play with one of my favourites. Here is a whole colony of puffins.

Sue


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

tamarque said:


> .
> 
> I give you credit and appreciation for taking in those left at your doorstep. Do you find homes for them or just keep them.


I find them homes. I know a few farmers who are always looking for barn cats. Plus we have a rescue center here in this very small town.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Happy Birthdy, Chris????


From me also!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

annweb said:


> Beautiful yarn Ronie .
> I have now put the Boo Knits Mustard Seed on the boards .It is much brighter than the picture portrays .First Gift scarf version is waiting to be soaked .


How beautiful! Love that color!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Happy birthday Chris.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Julie, your WFR is lovely! You pick the best colors.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Ann, your shawl looks great.

Sue


annweb said:


> Beautiful yarn Ronie .
> I have now put the Boo Knits Mustard Seed on the boards .It is much brighter than the picture portrays .First Gift scarf version is waiting to be soaked .


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> The "A" Team phrase suits well. I think it is one of those patterns which can easily be done in any weight of yarn.
> I can see the centre repeats making a great afghan in a heavier yarn. I may have to swatch an aran sample. Oh no! I said the "s" word - not something I do often. :sm05:


Absolutely. And that is exactly what I was doing with the lace & cable pattern in a heavy worsted wt and it lead me to see it in a vest. OTH, I have done 4 or 5 swatches with a yarn used successfully for my gd's sweater in the Spring but cannot seem to make it work for a dress with an open stitch pattern: the yarn has too much texture and sheen to it and now have a lot of this yellow dk wt cotton. Need to completely erase all thoughts and approach with a new mind. Such are our little challenges and successes.

My typical problem: worked this cable and lace swatch in a great deep teal color but only have this one skein. WEBS still has the yarn line but I cannot find the ball label. Usually am very careful to save these wrappers to the point of having multiples of them, but wouldn't you know that with only 1 ball the fool wrapper vanished! Will call WEBS very shortly and see if I can get them to envision what color I have. Their online color renditions are not accurate at all so what's a gal to do? Drive to WEBS? Oh, no. That is dangerous! :sm22: :sm22: :sm22:


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh I agree to that! Especially with commissions. I am nearly halfway with the cast off now, Double yay!


It looks good Julie and worked up quick.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

annweb said:


> Beautiful yarn Ronie .
> I have now put the Boo Knits Mustard Seed on the boards .It is much brighter than the picture portrays .First Gift scarf version is waiting to be soaked .


Ann--love that yarn colorway. Delicious and the stitch definition is superb


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

britgirl said:


> Although our Newfoundland vacation is over, my thoughts still are in that beautiful country. For some reason it made a tremendous impression on me. Since returning home, I have ordered several books about it. I am amazed that you can buy a used book on Amazon for $0.01! Of course then I had to pay $3.99 for shipping. Still a great bargain, for a book that is like new. So I have been stocking up.
> 
> I still have to read up on my camera I got for my birthday just before we went. My SIL helped me download and play with one of my favourites. Here is a whole colony of puffins.
> 
> Sue


Puffins are so comical. I love them :sm02: :sm24:


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

annweb said:


> Beautiful yarn Ronie .
> I have now put the Boo Knits Mustard Seed on the boards .It is much brighter than the picture portrays .First Gift scarf version is waiting to be soaked .


Very pretty. I love the edging.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue--how special to see that Puffin colony up close and personal. They always strike me as some kind of special bird and would have loved to see them, too. Your pics of the sun rise and your gd are wonderful. You really seem to be an early morning, sunrise gal. It is such a wonderful time of the day. I am sure those morning walks with gd will remain with her as special memories. And yes, it seems contradictory to spend more on the shipping than the cost of the book. Have done that a few times myself, but they are always good deals, especially if they are knitting books. Nice to have you back.

JanetLee--glad to know you have resources for the kitty rescues.

Ronie--that was a great yarn buy from Craftsy. It will be such a pleasure to knit with it.

My first order just arrived. That was very quick. It is from Alpaca Direct and consists of 100% pima cotton yarn in 4 colors. Looks like I will make me a summer tank top.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

annweb said:


> Beautiful yarn Ronie .
> I have now put the Boo Knits Mustard Seed on the boards .It is much brighter than the picture portrays .First Gift scarf version is waiting to be soaked .


Really good looking. Looking forward to seeing the next one....


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

britgirl said:


> I am so totally behind with this party. We got back from the Outer Banks on Saturday and am still recovering. Feel like I am in need of a vacation to get over the last one. I did enjoy it. Can I say it was relaxing despite being busy. Had some wonderful early morning walks on the beach at sunrise with my six year old GD, Alexandra. We just talked picked up shells and just enjoyed each other's company.
> 
> Sue


Wonderful times.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

You are all so kind with your compliments ,thank you .
Welcome "home "Sue .The pics are great .Good to have time with GD .
Having knitted Mustard Seed so quickly I am now without any knitting .Next clue for the BON a few days away .I think you and I are in the same thinking mode Tanya .
I am wondering if DFL actually spotted that link you posted .


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Seems like the last couple of weeks I've been in and out, but more OUT then in. Goodness, my head is spinning and I can't remember who posted what. All I can recall are a number of beautiful pieces, gorgeous photos (all making me wish I was there to see for myself), frustration with rodents and slugs, and a promise to provide a recipe for the pear/almond tart I made for last week's get together. So if I didn't specifically respond with praise for all the gorgeous things, please forgive me and know that I've been enjoying all the sharings. Here is the recipe that I promised. Since the published work provides the metric as well as American measurements, I thought that would be good to include here. This makes a wonderful, light tart. Yummy....

Pear & Almond Cream Tart – taken from 500 Greatest-Ever Cake Recipes, Martha Day, editor.

Note: Tart can be made with nectarines, peaches, apricots or apples.

Serves: 6

Need:
350 g/12 oz shortcrust or sweet shortcrust pastry
3 firm pears
Lemon juice
15 ml/1 tbsp peach brandy or cold water
16 ml/4 tbsp peach jam, sieved

For Filling:
90 g/3.5 oz/ generous ½ cup blanched whole almonds
50 g/2 oz/ 4 tbsp caster sugar
65 g/2.5 oz/5 tbsp butter
1 egg, plus 1 egg white
Few drops almond essence

1.	Roll out pastry and use t6o line 23 cm/9in flan tin. Chill. For the filling, put the almonds and sugar in food processor or blender and pulse until finely ground but not pasty. Add the butter and process until creamy, then add the egg, egg white and almond essence and mix well.

2.	Preheat a baking sheet in oven at 190°C/375°F/Gas 5. Peel the pears, halve them, remove the cores and rub with lemon juice. Put the pear halves, cut side down on a board and slice thinly crossways, keeping the slices together.

3.	Pour filling into the pastry case. Slide a palette knife under one pear half and press the top to fan out the slices. Transfer to the tart, placing the fruit on the filling like spokes of a wheel.

4.	Bake tart on the baking sheet for 50-55 minutes, until the filing is set and well browned. Cook on wire rack.

5.	Head brandy or water with jam. Brush over the top of the hot tart to glaze. Serve at room temperature.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tamarque said:


> I think their price is $10 each, but still pricey.


That would be USD, our $ is only .75 of yours now, that's why it came up $13 for me.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That would be USD, our $ is only .75 of yours now, that's why it came up $13 for me.


Certainly understand your reluctance to spend that kind of money. However, as someone who has written up her own patterns, some of them are very time consuming to do. Big conflict for designers who want to sell.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Annweb, that's shawl is beautiful

Sue, lovely photo & cute GD.

Happy Birthday, Chris.

That yarn form crafty s beautiful, I'm glad you didn't post sooner or I might have been tempted to break my yarn buying fast???? Such pretty color combos.
Well, need to get off here & get my crabapple jelly made. I think the last of the juice should be dripped out by now.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Julie, your WFR is lovely! You pick the best colors.


Thank you JanetLee! Colour is very close to my heart- as a painter, they all have their place, although some I never wear. Love to paint with them though.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> It looks good Julie and worked up quick.


Thanks Tricia! Garter stitch is really good for watching telly, and keeping your hands busy, but I was able to follow the lace panels too, while watching- an advantage of being on my own- only interruption the telephone.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Although our Newfoundland vacation is over, my thoughts still are in that beautiful country. For some reason it made a tremendous impression on me. Since returning home, I have ordered several books about it. I am amazed that you can buy a used book on Amazon for $0.01! Of course then I had to pay $3.99 for shipping. Still a great bargain, for a book that is like new. So I have been stocking up.
> 
> I still have to read up on my camera I got for my birthday just before we went. My SIL helped me download and play with one of my favourites. Here is a whole colony of puffins.
> 
> Sue


It sounds like you had some special time with your granddaughter, Sue. And I love your puffin picture!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Sue--how special to see that Puffin colony up close and personal. They always strike me as some kind of special bird and would have loved to see them, too. Your pics of the sun rise and your gd are wonderful. You really seem to be an early morning, sunrise gal. It is such a wonderful time of the day. I am sure those morning walks with gd will remain with her as special memories. And yes, it seems contradictory to spend more on the shipping than the cost of the book. Have done that a few times myself, but they are always good deals, especially if they are knitting books. Nice to have you back.
> 
> JanetLee--glad to know you have resources for the kitty rescues.
> 
> ...


Paradise Fibers had a good looking pattern today that is also on Ravelry called Chance of Showers. It isn't free and calls for DK weight yarn. I didn't buy it but saved it.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

annweb said:


> You are all so kind with your compliments ,thank you .
> Welcome "home "Sue .The pics are great .Good to have time with GD .
> Having knitted Mustard Seed so quickly I am now without any knitting .Next clue for the BON a few days away .I think you and I are in the same thinking mode Tanya .
> I am wondering if DFL actually spotted that link you posted .


What? Without knitting? What is that like? :sm09:


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Since today is the 22nd, the Hawaii pictures will be from February 22nd, which was our 36th wedding anniversary. We were gifted with a full moon. Our plans were to go Ray's on the Bay for dinner. The restaurant sits over the bay. They shine lights on the water and you supposedly can see manta rays in the water. We thought that would be a special memory BUT the waves were so high that they were flowing into the restaurant about 25 feet. They moved us to another restaurant in the resort and the waiter mistakenly brought us a $125 bottle of champagne. We ordered the one for $50. Lucky us!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Babalou said:


> Since today is the 22nd, the Hawaii pictures will be from February 22nd, which was our 36th wedding anniversary. We were gifted with a full moon. Our plans were to go Ray's on the Bay for dinner. The restaurant sits over the bay. They shine lights on the water and you supposedly can see manta rays in the water. We thought that would be a special memory BUT the waves were so high that they were flowing into the restaurant about 25 feet. They moved us to another restaurant in the resort and the waiter mistakenly brought us a $125 bottle of champagne. We ordered the one for $50. Lucky us!


Barbara -- think I missed withing you a happy anniversary. What a wonderful setting to celebrate. All the glorious pictures certainly confirm that you had a wonderful trip.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: I have got the computer separate from the telly now- I go through and knit from three or four in the afternoon- can concentrate better, because I am not trying to type! Plus I really want to wear it, these last cold days before spring kicks in.


 :sm24: :sm01:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

annweb said:


> Beautiful yarn Ronie .
> I have now put the Boo Knits Mustard Seed on the boards .It is much brighter than the picture portrays .First Gift scarf version is waiting to be soaked .


Oh, dramatic. Gorgeous.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I am so totally behind with this party. We got back from the Outer Banks on Saturday and am still recovering. Feel like I am in need of a vacation to get over the last one. I did enjoy it. Can I say it was relaxing despite being  busy. Had some wonderful early morning walks on the beach at sunrise with my six year old GD, Alexandra. We just talked picked up shells and just enjoyed each other's company.
> 
> Sue


Lovely photos, Sue. Glad you had a good time.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> I read something the other day. Socks are small in size but large in stitches. About 17,000 stitches per sock.


I read that too - makes sense. I just need something portable.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Paradise Fibers had a good looking pattern today that is also on Ravelry called Chance of Showers. It isn't free and calls for DK weight yarn. I didn't buy it but saved it.


Interesting pattern, yes.

Also, great moonlight pictures. I bet the waiter gifted you the upscale champagne for the disappointment of not being able to sit in your chosen location. Great trip for you and DH


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Absolutely. And that is exactly what I was doing with the lace & cable pattern in a heavy worsted wt and it lead me to see it in a vest. OTH, I have done 4 or 5 swatches with a yarn used successfully for my gd's sweater in the Spring but cannot seem to make it work for a dress with an open stitch pattern: the yarn has too much texture and sheen to it and now have a lot of this yellow dk wt cotton. Need to completely erase all thoughts and approach with a new mind. Such are our little challenges and successes.
> 
> My typical problem: worked this cable and lace swatch in a great deep teal color but only have this one skein. WEBS still has the yarn line but I cannot find the ball label. Usually am very careful to save these wrappers to the point of having multiples of them, but wouldn't you know that with only 1 ball the fool wrapper vanished! Will call WEBS very shortly and see if I can get them to envision what color I have. Their online color renditions are not accurate at all so what's a gal to do? Drive to WEBS? Oh, no. That is dangerous! :sm22: :sm22: :sm22:


I have the same problem with ball bands. Over the last few years I have been keeping a knitting project log book to record pattern, yarn, and needle details. I add any changes I make though I'm not always rigorous about that. I also use ravelry to record the basics so I can usually find details of yarn and shade. It saves me frustration.
Not that any of that is much help to you. We don't have WEBS over here but I know exactly what you mean.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Thank you Bonnie .Hope your jelly turns out tasty .


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Thank you Linda .Small and simple design.
Good luck can come your way sometimes Barbara e.g expensive alcohol !


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> I have the same problem with ball bands. Over the last few years I have been keeping a knitting project log book to record pattern, yarn, and needle details. I add any changes I make though I'm not always rigorous about that. I also use ravelry to record the basics so I can usually find details of yarn and shade. It saves me frustration.
> Not that any of that is much help to you. We don't have WEBS over here but I know exactly what you mean.


I was totally self-effacing when I called WEBS today as this is such a classic knitters faux pas. The customer service woman was very kind noting how frequently this happens. Like you I try to record what I do in a notebook and that has been so helpful many times. However, when doing swatches and things that I have no intent to keep I do not make recordings. I used to keep a box with the ball bands and a few pieces of the yarn stapled to it however, after a short time the box was on overload and it became too difficult to maintain. Have still not tried using Ravelry for record keeping. Guess I still don't trust the internet to always be there when needed. What happens if Ravelry shuts down? Wonder about KP, too.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Barbara -- think I missed withing you a happy anniversary. What a wonderful setting to celebrate. All the glorious pictures certainly confirm that you had a wonderful trip.


It was a fantastic trip. We were so lucky to be there for a month, something we couldn't have done when we worked. Being there so long gave us time to really explore.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Interesting pattern, yes.
> 
> Also, great moonlight pictures. I bet the waiter gifted you the upscale champagne for the disappointment of not being able to sit in your chosen location. Great trip for you and DH


That could be. When we tasted it, we said that is what $125 champagne tastes like. Probably at least half that in the store.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> The original pattern is Eloomanator : http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/diagonal-knit-dishcloth-2
> 
> The two variations (look at the last 5 pages for the "official" line-by-line workup of each):
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-415279-1.html
> ...


I really like that pattern, Karen. Thought I better get over to Ravelry and save it. Guess what was already in my library? ????


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

annweb said:


> Beautiful yarn Ronie .
> I have now put the Boo Knits Mustard Seed on the boards .It is much brighter than the picture portrays .First Gift scarf version is waiting to be soaked .


I can't find this on Ravelry...can you please give the link...I am searching for Mustard Seed and don't come up with a shawl like this....thanks.

OOPs got it is spelled all as one word...Mustardseed...


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> That could be. When we tasted it, we said that is what $125 champagne tastes like. Probably at least half that in the store.


Undoubtedly cheaper in the stores--liquor and food always is due to the profit motive in restaurants.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Thank you Barbara for hosting. Beautiful photos. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Happy birthday Chris, I hope you are having a wonderful day. ????


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lovely photographs, Barbara! So peaceful.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

This is posted on another topic: http://onmyneedles.wordpress.com/2011/12/07/diamond-heart-dishcloth/

But I cannot get it to resolve in either MSN IE or Mozilla Firefox. I only have 4GB on my "Phone" portable...so download isn't a possibility on THAT device. I need 2 items --> a 64-128 GB mini SD card and a dual connection type (either mini USB *OR* regular USB 2.0) that can help transfer between your IPad/phone/tablet and a desktop computer. You'd be surprised what you can find out just by looking at what's available in the SD/flash drive section(s).

Maybe if I had the additional SD memory it would allow me to have a variation of a word-processing program? This is an Android system for my portable...suggestions are welcome!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Karen I love what you are doing with the dishcloth pattern.. I love the Redheart Soft colors.. and they will make a beautiful blanket!! about how long does it take you to make a square? I have saved this pattern... I love what Ros did too... I bet that was for one of her little ones..


I can now get 2-3 squares going at once. I have to single-square the last corner but the majority of the "design" has been completed by then.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Thank you every one for the birthday wishes. I spent the weekend and half of today at my sister's place again so got to go swimming in the ocean some more. A nice hot sunny day and being in the water was a great birthday present. Then my 26 year old niece and her boyfriend came down Saturday evening. It was very nice to see them and get a box of pastries for my birthday. 

Julie, that was a quick project, can't believe you are done already - and it is lovely too. 

Ann too, your shawl is a beautiful color, even if it is a bit different than the picture.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

triciad19 said:


> I read something the other day. Socks are small in size but large in stitches. About 17,000 stitches per sock.


Tricia, someone mentioned in the Sock Madness group that when you knit 3 and a half pairs of socks you have knitted as much as a full sweater. Some day I will get around to knitting a sweater for myself. But first I am on a sock knitting craze. ????


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Belle1 said:


> Seems like the last couple of weeks I've been in and out, but more OUT then in. Goodness, my head is spinning and I can't remember who posted what. All I can recall are a number of beautiful pieces, gorgeous photos (all making me wish I was there to see for myself), frustration with rodents and slugs, and a promise to provide a recipe for the pear/almond tart I made for last week's get together. So if I didn't specifically respond with praise for all the gorgeous things, please forgive me and know that I've been enjoying all the sharings. Here is the recipe that I promised. Since the published work provides the metric as well as American measurements, I thought that would be good to include here. This makes a wonderful, light tart. Yummy....
> 
> Pear & Almond Cream Tart - taken from 500 Greatest-Ever Cake Recipes, Martha Day, editor.
> 
> ...


DeEtta, this recipe is like a great birthday present for me - thank you! ! ! I may not get a chance to make it soon, but I will eventually.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

britgirl said:


> I am so totally behind with this party. We got back from the Outer Banks on Saturday and am still recovering. Feel like I am in need of a vacation to get over the last one. I did enjoy it. Can I say it was relaxing despite being busy. Had some wonderful early morning walks on the beach at sunrise with my six year old GD, Alexandra. We just talked picked up shells and just enjoyed each other's company.
> 
> Sue


Sue, I fully understand how you need a vacation from your vacation. On Sunday afternoon at my sister's I actually took a nap, something I rarely do.......all that sun and fun in the waves had just exhausted me. :sm01:
Glad to hear you had a good time. And thanks for sharing picture of the puffins too.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

RosD said:


> Thank you Barbara for hosting. Beautiful photos. ????


Thank you, Ros. It has been a little trip down memory lane.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Lovely photographs, Barbara! So peaceful.


Thanks JanetLee.

We are getting a much needed storm. I popped out on the patio to move some things from the rain blowing and caught a double rainbow. The second is not too visible.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> This is posted on another topic: http://onmyneedles.wordpress.com/2011/12/07/diamond-heart-dishcloth/
> !


Thank you for the link :sm24:


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

kaixixang wrote:
This is posted on another topic: http://onmyneedles.wordpress.com/2011/12/07/diamond-heart-dishcloth/
!

Run4fitness wrote: 
Thank you for the link

I need the pattern since I was unable to get to the website via either browser.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Babalou said:


> Thanks JanetLee.
> 
> We are getting a much needed storm. I popped out on the patio to move some things from the rain blowing and caught a double rainbow. The second is not too visible.


I can barely make out one above the bottom leftmost half-rainbow in your photograph. Better in person! :sm24:


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> I can barely make out one above the bottom leftmost half-rainbow in your photograph. Better in person! :sm24:


Maybe so. Shows up good on my iPad.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> DeEtta, this recipe is like a great birthday present for me - thank you! ! ! I may not get a chance to make it soon, but I will eventually.


You'll enjoy it. Sorry for the belated birthday wishes, but it sounds like you had a wonderful weekend. Many, many more.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Barbara--great to see a double rainbow. So special. Saw one once but it did not show when I tried to photo it. Can see the second one in your pic. thanx


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Babalou said:


> That could be. When we tasted it, we said that is what $125 champagne tastes like. Probably at least half that in the store.


I can't imagine any bottle being worth that.
Our family always teases me about my choice in wine, I only like Baby Duck & Arbour Mist, both are about $8/ bottle & fuzzy & sweet like pop. I hate dry wine. The family bug me about it but whenever I take a bottle to a function, my bottle us always the first to be empty & I never get more than one small glass????????

Thanks for sharing another lovely photo


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Thank you every one for the birthday wishes. I spent the weekend and half of today at my sister's place again so got to go swimming in the ocean some more. A nice hot sunny day and being in the water was a great birthday present. Then my 26 year old niece and her boyfriend came down Saturday evening. It was very nice to see them and get a box of pastries for my birthday.
> 
> Julie, that was a quick project, can't believe you are done already - and it is lovely too.
> 
> Ann too, your shawl is a beautiful color, even if it is a bit different than the picture.


thanks Chris- I sat and worked at it pretty consistently- onto my next lot!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Maybe so. Shows up good on my iPad.


I can only just make it out on my monitor.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> thanks Chris- I sat and worked at it pretty consistently- onto my next lot!


Very nice Julie -- love the new yarn, too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Very nice Julie -- love the new yarn, too.


Thank you, DeEtta! I have just checked I have plenty of yardage to rework _Waiting for Rain_ in this- I reckon given the inspiration is the skies of Scotland that that will be most appropriate!


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Julie ,lovely Waiting for rain and yarn . 
Pleased your birthday was spent as you wished Chris.
DFL it may be because the pattern is one of a collection called The Handmaidens Dream Collection .I shall look into it .

http://www.ravelry.com/bundles/the-handmaidens---dream-collection-2


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb said:


> Julie ,lovely Waiting for rain and yarn .
> Pleased your birthday was spent as you wished Chris.
> DFL it may be because the pattern is one of a collection called The Handmaidens Dream Collection .I shall look into it .
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/bundles/the-handmaidens---dream-collection-2


Thank you, Ann!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Barbara, fabulous moon. The champagne was a lovely anniversary gift. :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Chris, I am pleased you had a good birthday :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Babalou said:


> Thanks JanetLee.
> 
> We are getting a much needed storm. I popped out on the patio to move some things from the rain blowing and caught a double rainbow. The second is not too visible.


I can see it! A very lucky shot :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> thanks Chris- I sat and worked at it pretty consistently- onto my next lot!


Lovely yarn :sm24:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Have still not tried using Ravelry for record keeping. Guess I still don't trust the internet to always be there when needed. What happens if Ravelry shuts down? Wonder about KP, too.


It is a worry which is why I still keep a written record too and all the photos of projects. Did WEBs help sort your problem out. If you sent a sample would they colour match for you.?


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Tricia, someone mentioned in the Sock Madness group that when you knit 3 and a half pairs of socks you have knitted as much as a full sweater. Some day I will get around to knitting a sweater for myself. But first I am on a sock knitting craze. ????


They do grab you, don't they? What's not to love - lovely yarn and usually you only need one skein, no need to worry about the colour suiting, and stitch patterns that can be as intricate or simple as you wish - and then the new methods of construction. Time to wind the yarn for some myself I think. I've seen of your sock projects, Chris and you do knit beautiful, interesting socks.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I can't imagine any bottle being worth that.
> Our family always teases me about my choice in wine, I only like Baby Duck & Arbour Mist, both are about $8/ bottle & fuzzy & sweet like pop. I hate dry wine. The family bug me about it but whenever I take a bottle to a function, my bottle us always the first to be empty & I never get more than one small glass????????
> 
> Thanks for sharing another lovely photo


I'm the opposite - got to be dry but I seem to be losing my taste for sweet stuff generally, which is a good thing I suppose. It does feel odd to go out for a meal and not even want to look at the dessert menu, and cake always look more tempting than it tastes - one mouthful and I've had enough.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> thanks Chris- I sat and worked at it pretty consistently- onto my next lot!


Love your WFR, Julie. It is very wearable, isn't it? Your next yarn looks interesting, what have you got planned?


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

I am not interested in alcohol of any kind really although may have a drop to be sociable .The taste does nothing for me but I always have a good selection to offer visitors but mainly spirits .I always have a few bottles of beer available for a neighbour who calls in .


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Babalou said:


> Thanks JanetLee.
> 
> We are getting a much needed storm. I popped out on the patio to move some things from the rain blowing and caught a double rainbow. The second is not too visible.


Love the rainbow Barbara! I got a pic of a double rainbow about a week ago driving to work. And I did adore the moon on the ocean, lucky you to get a choice bottle of champagne.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> thanks Chris- I sat and worked at it pretty consistently- onto my next lot!


Yum, I love that new yarn. ????


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> It is a worry which is why I still keep a written record too and all the photos of projects. Did WEBs help sort your problem out. If you sent a sample would they colour match for you.?


Yes, that is exactly what they offered to do. Now I just have to get it together to mail it. I am terrible at mailing things--would rather get in the car and drive than mail. Nuts, huh! But in this case, a drive to WEBS would be dangerous as there is money in my account and I love that store. If I wait a very short bit, I am still trying to get away for a Boston trip and WEBS is kind of on the way. See how enticing that drive can be. :sm16:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> I'm the opposite - got to be dry but I seem to be losing my taste for sweet stuff generally, which is a good thing I suppose. It does feel odd to go out for a meal and not even want to look at the dessert menu, and cake always look more tempting than it tastes - one mouthful and I've had enough.


I am like you in this way, too. Only like dry, white wines and want organic or sustainably grown grapes. It is true that the more you eat sugar, the more you crave. And vice versa. I also find that true with all kinds of foods that are not good for me. A lot of this has to do with gut bacteria so our tastes are clearly biochemically controlled by them. The more good foods you eat (vegetables, fermented foods, raw dairy, organic proteins) the more bacteria that rely on these foods you have and the more you begin to 'crave' these foods. The opposite is also true--the more sugar and processed chemicals you eat, the more those bad bacteria grow and crave these foods. I have the same reaction to foods as you. Love Chinese food but cannot get myself to buy it as they are made so badly in restaurants with GMO oils, cornstarch and sugars and everything else in the processed condiments used. Same with pizza and have not even bought any chocolate all summer, even the organic ones. I am only rarely wanting dried fruit which I always kept in the house in several varieties. This makes me feel good to see my appetite cravings change and hope this holds throughout winter when those pangs for comfort foods come on in cold weather. I think this has a lot to do with lack of natural Vit D as the days are so short and we are so covered up.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Lovely yarn :sm24:


I love the colours in it! Thanks.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Love your WFR, Julie. It is very wearable, isn't it? Your next yarn looks interesting, what have you got planned?


Thanks Linda- I am working WFR over, seeing as how I've got the design in my head now- it will be a lot smaller, being fingering weight- the results of this evening's work:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Yum, I love that new yarn. ????


Thank you, Chris!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Chris, sorry I missed your birthday, but glad it was a good one.

Sue


Normaedern said:


> Chris, I am pleased you had a good birthday :sm24:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I can just make out the second one. I have seen one one time. It is definitely something to see. When I was at the beach, I saw a painting of a rainbow over the ocean and would really have loved to see one. Maybe one day.

Sue


Babalou said:


> Thanks JanetLee.
> 
> We are getting a much needed storm. I popped out on the patio to move some things from the rain blowing and caught a double rainbow. The second is not too visible.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Karen, nice progress on your squares. I like that zebra yarn. 

Julie, you really did move along quickly with your shawl. It is a nice warm color.

Ronie, glad you got to take advantage of the Craftsy sale. That is a lovely yarn. I passed this time, but I'm sure there will be more sales to come. 

That mustard seed shawl is gorgeous Ann. Love the pretty lace design. You did some wonderful knitting on it!

Sue, welcome back. So glad you enjoyed your vacation. Looks like your gd really liked her morning walks with grandma too! 
Love the puffin picture. They are so cute! 
Pg 39


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Karen, nice progress on your squares. I like that zebra yarn.
> 
> Julie, you really did move along quickly with your shawl. It is a nice warm color.
> 
> ...


Thanks Caryn.
It all comes about having concentrated on one project! Besides I really wanted something warm.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Linda- I am working WFR over, seeing as how I've got the design in my head now- it will be a lot smaller, being fingering weight- the results of this evening's work:


Coming along a treat :sm24:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Slowly getting used to being home again. What was nice about being away was relaxing, not having anything that had to be done. Now back home again, I already have my to-do list for this week, and beyond.

I got a little knitting done last night, but also did a little colouring. My GD got me interested when she was staying with us. I got some really nice photos both in Newfoundland and at the beach, and wanted to have a go at trying to draw some things. It certainly has sparked my interest. Who knows, maybe I will take an art class sometime in the future!

I am stepping back a little with my knitting, as I really want to finish some projects before embarking on any new ones.

I need to try and get out and walk a little these next couple of weeks as I am doing one of those Colour run/walks with my DD and GD in a couple of weeks. I did walk a little at the beach. My one serious walk was a little fiasco. Believe it or not I lost my bearings on the crowded beach. So many of those steps up from the beach look so alike. Then I realized there was no way I had walked all that distance and asked a lifeguard, and sure enough, I had overshot by almost a mile! Just what you don't want to hear in 90 degree weather. Anyway all was well, but after that I did not go for any walks per se other than my sunrise walks with my GD.

Sue


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Slowly getting used to being home again. What was nice about being away was relaxing, not having anything that had to be done. Now back home again, I already have my to-do list for this week, and beyond.
> 
> I got a little knitting done last night, but also did a little colouring. My GD got me interested when she was staying with us. I got some really nice photos both in Newfoundland and at the beach, and wanted to have a go at trying to draw some things. It certainly has sparked my interest. Who knows, maybe I will take an art class sometime in the future!
> 
> ...


Losing your way must have been a bit disconcerting. You remind me that happened with me once on a mountain where I could not find my way down and it was a bit scarey. I wound up calling for help and some other hikers found me and got me down the mountain back to the camp ground.

Vacations always seem to be too short but they remind us of what life can feel like without all the stresses of our modern day lives. However, they are so good for the mind and spirit. Like several days/weeks of meditating with the eyes wide open.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Barbara--great to see a double rainbow. So special. Saw one once but it did not show when I tried to photo it. Can see the second one in your pic. thanx


There is something magical about a rainbow but a double is very special. Glad you could spot it.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

annweb said:


> Beautiful yarn Ronie .
> I have now put the Boo Knits Mustard Seed on the boards .It is much brighter than the picture portrays .First Gift scarf version is waiting to be soaked .


It's beautiful, Ann. :sm24:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> thanks Chris- I sat and worked at it pretty consistently- onto my next lot!


Very pretty, Julie, and I really like the new yarn, too. :sm24:


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I can't imagine any bottle being worth that.
> Our family always teases me about my choice in wine, I only like Baby Duck & Arbour Mist, both are about $8/ bottle & fuzzy & sweet like pop. I hate dry wine. The family bug me about it but whenever I take a bottle to a function, my bottle us always the first to be empty & I never get more than one small glass????????
> 
> Thanks for sharing another lovely photo


It seems the more wine the drink, the more we like the more expensive ones. Although we don't buy them much, more for a special occasion. I've been enjoying rose lately. My taster for the reds isn't back yet.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> thanks Chris- I sat and worked at it pretty consistently- onto my next lot!


Love them both Julie. So nice to be able to wear it immediately. And your next project is?


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Barbara, fabulous moon. The champagne was a lovely anniversary gift. :sm24:


Thank you and the champagne was a treat.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

linda09 said:


> I'm the opposite - got to be dry but I seem to be losing my taste for sweet stuff generally, which is a good thing I suppose. It does feel odd to go out for a meal and not even want to look at the dessert menu, and cake always look more tempting than it tastes - one mouthful and I've had enough.


Lucky you. I seem to only want a scoop of ice cream these days or a piece of chocolate.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> Love the rainbow Barbara! I got a pic of a double rainbow about a week ago driving to work. And I did adore the moon on the ocean, lucky you to get a choice bottle of champagne.


Thank you Chris. We get a lot of double rainbows out here.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

britgirl said:


> I can just make out the second one. I have seen one one time. It is definitely something to see. When I was at the beach, I saw a painting of a rainbow over the ocean and would really have loved to see one. Maybe one day.
> 
> Sue


We get them a lot out here. Maybe it has to do with elevation?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> It seems the more wine the drink, the more we like the more expensive ones. Although we don't buy them much, more for a special occasion. I've been enjoying rose lately. My taster for the reds isn't back yet.


Interesting how our tastes change. There were years when I drank beer and couldn't handle wine. Then took a homeopathic remedy for something and it changed my tastes and no longer wanted beer and that change has held for about 20 yrs? now. OTH, I began to desire wine again which no longer bothered me if it was a dry white wine and a better quality. Good excuse to treat myself to better goodies. Today, I stay with the organics/sustainables and do fine with them. Not the reds as they turn my stomach acid. And I find there are some that are quite good and not very expensive at all. My favorite is a S. African wine called Indaba which is about $10/bottle, sustainably produced, and gives education scholarships to the workers. Seems like a good company to support. There also are quite a few organic wines on the market which are quite good, too, and the prices are not bad. The liquor stores around here have caught on to carrying some of them and one in particular has an entire rack of organic wines of a varied selection of reds, roses and whites. Makes life much more enjoyable. I don't drink much wine anymore either, but once in awhile it is nice to pour a glass.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Thank you Chris. We get a lot of double rainbows out here.


There is something about the 'light' in the west that is unique. My daughter, when in Seattle, told me that the air is like a natural filter and colors photo'd much sharper. I found that to be true when visiting years ago and took some pics and had them developed in a simple 1 hour place. The colors and sharpness were incredible. You must get a similar effect in the SW which enables seeing the rainbows more easily.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> There is something about the 'light' in the west that is unique. My daughter, when in Seattle, told me that the air is like a natural filter and colors photo'd much sharper. I found that to be true when visiting years ago and took some pics and had them developed in a simple 1 hour place. The colors and sharpness were incredible. You must get a similar effect in the SW which enables seeing the rainbows more easily.


The soil here in NM is micaceous and affects the light. It is one of the reason so many artists paint out here, just thinking of Georgia O'Keefe and the Taos Artist Colony.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> The soil here in NM is micaceous and affects the light. It is one of the reason so many artists paint out here, just thinking of Georgia O'Keefe and the Taos Artist Colony.


Oh, yes, those fabulous colors. Do you know if the area was ancient sea bed that produced the mica soil content? We have areas around here that relate to such ancient geology. Our Black dirt region has soil that is literally black with minerals and produces the hugest onions and celery. We also have areas that are so sandy that were old glacial lake beaches. I lived on a property like that and gardening was impossible as the water just ran thru the soil like a sieve. Wasn't there long enough to invest in hauling in other soils and fibrous material.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

thanks everyone on the comments on my new yarn coming.. :sm01: now I need to find a good pattern for it.. Azul sounds like a winner but I will look some more... I have 2 new books that I picked up in the last few months I bet there is something in there.. 

Ann your shawl turned out really nice.. I love the color and the edge!! very pretty.. I am so far behind on the BON I am wondering if I should continue on..  I am not thrilled with the yarn choice and so that is what is holding me back.. plus the demands of my job this time of the year.. I finally took my Shetland Shawl sample to work to finish the edge.. I can get 2 repeats and eat my lunch in the half hour I get.. only 6 more repeats then to tink the first 2 I did... and fix the ease in that corner and I'll be blocking!! YAY... would love to do it this weekend... 

Sue you sure have been busy.. it looks like you and your GD had a nice time... they are so much fun when they are that age.. (any age really) but they have so many questions and love to learn it all at this age.. she is so cute.. I am glad you had a great time and was able to figure out your camera!! great pictures... 

Tricia you are so right... Socks may be small but they take me longer than a shawl to make... I am still a inch away from my heel on the socks I started a few months ago.. I let myself get distracted though and it has been a challenge to get everything done..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> I was totally self-effacing when I called WEBS today as this is such a classic knitters faux pas. The customer service woman was very kind noting how frequently this happens. Like you I try to record what I do in a notebook and that has been so helpful many times. However, when doing swatches and things that I have no intent to keep I do not make recordings. I used to keep a box with the ball bands and a few pieces of the yarn stapled to it however, after a short time the box was on overload and it became too difficult to maintain. Have still not tried using Ravelry for record keeping. Guess I still don't trust the internet to always be there when needed. What happens if Ravelry shuts down? Wonder about KP, too.


I need a system that will work for me too... just the other night I realized I have a large rolling tote that was designed for scrap booking... and it has so many items in it that could help me with my needle storage and patterns that are loose.. I don't know why I didn't think of it sooner.. but then it is only helpful if it is used!! The one thing that popped into my head was a plastic container that is the perfect size to keep my DPN's.. they are still in the plastic bags that they came in.. I'd keep the tiny bags that each set is in but they would all be contained in something a bit more substantial.. Oh and by the way.. I never did a scrap book! even though I have everything imaginable to do one..


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I didn't say I couldn't see the rainbow... just beautiful!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> I am like you in this way, too. Only like dry, white wines and want organic or sustainably grown grapes. It is true that the more you eat sugar, the more you crave. And vice versa. I also find that true with all kinds of foods that are not good for me. A lot of this has to do with gut bacteria so our tastes are clearly biochemically controlled by them. The more good foods you eat (vegetables, fermented foods, raw dairy, organic proteins) the more bacteria that rely on these foods you have and the more you begin to 'crave' these foods. The opposite is also true--the more sugar and processed chemicals you eat, the more those bad bacteria grow and crave these foods. I have the same reaction to foods as you. Love Chinese food but cannot get myself to buy it as they are made so badly in restaurants with GMO oils, cornstarch and sugars and everything else in the processed condiments used. Same with pizza and have not even bought any chocolate all summer, even the organic ones. I am only rarely wanting dried fruit which I always kept in the house in several varieties. This makes me feel good to see my appetite cravings change and hope this holds throughout winter when those pangs for comfort foods come on in cold weather. I think this has a lot to do with lack of natural Vit D as the days are so short and we are so covered up.


I did a series of food related tests... they were with a online weight loss/healthy eating group that I had joined.. one of the teams I joined had us do some testing on how we react to certain foods and what we learned from them.. what I learned is that if I eat anything with white flour in it in the morning I am starving all day... it is pretty much what you described.. if I stay away from certain foods I don't crave them anymore and like Linda said.. they look better than they taste most of the time anyway... I have found that all those lovely breads don't taste near as good as my memory thought they did.. LOL I use to eat a whole sleeve of saltine crackers with out blinking an eye.. now I don't even like them.. as for Chinese food I find making it myself so much better than what we can get.. I think Joe feels the same way... because each time we go out for it.. it kind of lets us down.. but to make big batch of stir fry and some spring rolls at home it is gone in 2 days!! :sm01: I know some girls at work who buy chocolate every day... and who knows what they eat when not at work.. and it shows.. they are as round as you can get.. the one girl yesterday had boxed fettuccine and mac and cheese.. not even frozen... just pop the top and microwave for a minute.. then a bunch of chocolate for desert!! all that processed food and sugar sure isn't doing her any good.. and she wonders why she is chunky... plus that was just the dinner meal.. she then told me she goes home at 8pm and has another meal at home.. I can't even imagine that thought process.. LOL


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Slowly getting used to being home again. What was nice about being away was relaxing, not having anything that had to be done. Now back home again, I already have my to-do list for this week, and beyond.
> 
> I got a little knitting done last night, but also did a little colouring. My GD got me interested when she was staying with us. I got some really nice photos both in Newfoundland and at the beach, and wanted to have a go at trying to draw some things. It certainly has sparked my interest. Who knows, maybe I will take an art class sometime in the future!
> 
> ...


Joe and I did that a few weeks ago... our boundary line is the creek... we usually turn around there but it was dried up and it was very foggy.. we just kept walking and then we saw a totum pole! and wondered if the high school put it up for a game or something.. then we saw a faux lighthouse and realized we had over shot our walk!! we ended up clear on the other end of town.. LOL on the beach side.. it was a great walk though and because it was so foggy we weren't over heated.. I can't even imagine 90 degree weather I am sure I would of been exhausted..


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I need a system that will work for me too... just the other night I realized I have a large rolling tote that was designed for scrap booking... and it has so many items in it that could help me with my needle storage and patterns that are loose.. I don't know why I didn't think of it sooner.. but then it is only helpful if it is used!! The one thing that popped into my head was a plastic container that is the perfect size to keep my DPN's.. they are still in the plastic bags that they came in.. I'd keep the tiny bags that each set is in but they would all be contained in something a bit more substantial.. Oh and by the way.. I never did a scrap book! even though I have everything imaginable to do one..


I broke down and bought several storage containers this past year. One of them is a hard plastic pencil box, the see thru kind. It has 3 long compartments and is great for DPNs. Don't know why I didn't do this sooner. I also bought another large plastic tote with a cover to use for all my craft accessories. So all the needle cases, a couple of small containers for things like rubber points, darning needles, etc, a ziplock bag that I use for little packages of markers and things like that--all that kind of stuff fits into this tote and really helps keep it all together. Of course any surface or container is fair game whatever needs to be put someplace other than the floor, so balls of yarn or books may find themselves stacked up on it. But am very glad to have it next to my feet where I typically knit.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Coming along a treat :sm24:


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Very pretty, Julie, and I really like the new yarn, too. :sm24:


Thank you, Pam- I am so looking forward to seeing it knit up!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Love them both Julie. So nice to be able to wear it immediately. And your next project is?


_Waiting for Rain_ but in the fingering weight blue that I posted.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I did a series of food related tests... they were with a online weight loss/healthy eating group that I had joined.. one of the teams I joined had us do some testing on how we react to certain foods and what we learned from them.. what I learned is that if I eat anything with white flour in it in the morning I am starving all day... it is pretty much what you described.. if I stay away from certain foods I don't crave them anymore and like Linda said.. they look better than they taste most of the time anyway... I have found that all those lovely breads don't taste near as good as my memory thought they did.. LOL I use to eat a whole sleeve of saltine crackers with out blinking an eye.. now I don't even like them.. as for Chinese food I find making it myself so much better than what we can get.. I think Joe feels the same way... because each time we go out for it.. it kind of lets us down.. but to make big batch of stir fry and some spring rolls at home it is gone in 2 days!! :sm01: I know some girls at work who buy chocolate every day... and who knows what they eat when not at work.. and it shows.. they are as round as you can get.. the one girl yesterday had boxed fettuccine and mac and cheese.. not even frozen... just pop the top and microwave for a minute.. then a bunch of chocolate for desert!! all that processed food and sugar sure isn't doing her any good.. and she wonders why she is chunky... plus that was just the dinner meal.. she then told me she goes home at 8pm and has another meal at home.. I can't even imagine that thought process.. LOL


It really is very hard for people to dramatically change their diets as we are not only culturally conditioned to eat in a certain way, but are addicted to these harmful foods. What really angered me years ago was learning how the big food companies like Coke actually spends incredible amounts of money to figure out how to get people addicted to their foods with their 'proprietary' ingredients that they won't list on labels. Same way the tobacco industry put chemicals in their cigarettes to make them even more addictive. All the process food, especially the soda and energy drink corporations do this and there is nothing healthy about any of their products, but lots of harm from them all. Pretty sinister if you ask me.

What was very helpful to me was learning more about the biochemistry of addiction including the function of gut bacteria and how they communicate with the brain in creating addiction as well as satiation. So good to know what you are dealing with which gave me a handle on some of the problems. It felt so good today when one of the people who I work with came by and just casually asked if I was loosing weight. Nice to see that my efforts over the past few have been noticeable.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> We get them a lot out here. Maybe it has to do with elevation?


I think it is more the clouds loaded with rain- and one's angle with the sun, rather than elevation- I had a house in Titirangi almost at sea level but we had so many rainbows and doubles that one became a bit blasee about it.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

http://nationalgeographic.org/encyclopedia/rainbow/

Here is an easy to read description of rainbows. It is about sun refracting thru raindrops and viewing this above the horizon at 42*. The sun is behind you, or the raindrop(s).


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

linda09 said:


> I'm the opposite - got to be dry but I seem to be losing my taste for sweet stuff generally, which is a good thing I suppose. It does feel odd to go out for a meal and not even want to look at the dessert menu, and cake always look more tempting than it tastes - one mouthful and I've had enough.


I never order desert when out, usually the meal is enough, also never drink except if we take a bottle of wine to fronds or family.
Seems recently if I even taste the dry wines they give me a migraine.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

annweb said:


> I am not interested in alcohol of any kind really although may have a drop to be sociable .The taste does nothing for me but I always have a good selection to offer visitors but mainly spirits .I always have a few bottles of beer available for a neighbour who calls in .


That's how we are, as I said I have the odd glass of wine & when we go on our Harley trip the occasional beer but otherwise nothing. We alsohave some for company


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Slowly getting used to being home again. What was nice about being away was relaxing, not having anything that had to be done. Now back home again, I already have my to-do list for this week, and beyond.
> 
> I got a little knitting done last night, but also did a little colouring. My GD got me interested when she was staying with us. I got some really nice photos both in Newfoundland and at the beach, and wanted to have a go at trying to draw some things. It certainly has sparked my interest. Who knows, maybe I will take an art class sometime in the future!
> 
> ...


A little scary to get lost & in such heat, glad you got back OK


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's how we are, as I said I have the odd glass of wine & when we go on our Harley trip the occasional beer but otherwise nothing. We alsohave some for company


As long as we have knitting needles in our hands, who needs alcohol :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I need a system that will work for me too... just the other night I realized I have a large rolling tote that was designed for scrap booking... and it has so many items in it that could help me with my needle storage and patterns that are loose.. I don't know why I didn't think of it sooner.. but then it is only helpful if it is used!! The one thing that popped into my head was a plastic container that is the perfect size to keep my DPN's.. they are still in the plastic bags that they came in.. I'd keep the tiny bags that each set is in but they would all be contained in something a bit more substantial.. Oh and by the way.. I never did a scrap book! even though I have everything imaginable to do one..


My sister gav me some scrap booking stuff one Christmas but I've never done anything wth it yet. I also have a couple of books I bought when I was still working, the scrapbook pages are done, you just add the photos, I as going to do one for each of my boys but it's still sitting on the shelf????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tamarque said:


> I broke down and bought several storage containers this past year. One of them is a hard plastic pencil box, the see thru kind. It has 3 long compartments and is great for DPNs. Don't know why I didn't do this sooner. I also bought another large plastic tote with a cover to use for all my craft accessories. So all the needle cases, a couple of small containers for things like rubber points, darning needles, etc, a ziplock bag that I use for little packages of markers and things like that--all that kind of stuff fits into this tote and really helps keep it all together. Of course any surface or container is fair game whatever needs to be put someplace other than the floor, so balls of yarn or books may find themselves stacked up on it. But am very glad to have it next to my feet where I typically knit.


I made a thing that goes over a coat hanger from upholstery fabric with slots to hold my needles on one side & all my quilting rulers on the other side it's not perfect but it works
I need to go through it & get rid of some stuff I don't use anymore


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Oh, yes, those fabulous colors. Do you know if the area was ancient sea bed that produced the mica soil content? We have areas around here that relate to such ancient geology. Our Black dirt region has soil that is literally black with minerals and produces the hugest onions and celery. We also have areas that are so sandy that were old glacial lake beaches. I lived on a property like that and gardening was impossible as the water just ran thru the soil like a sieve. Wasn't there long enough to invest in hauling in other soils and fibrous material.


I had to look this one up. It is a type of silicate mineral with different ratios of silicon and oxygen


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Ronie said:


> I did a series of food related tests... they were with a online weight loss/healthy eating group that I had joined.. one of the teams I joined had us do some testing on how we react to certain foods and what we learned from them.. what I learned is that if I eat anything with white flour in it in the morning I am starving all day... it is pretty much what you described.. if I stay away from certain foods I don't crave them anymore and like Linda said.. they look better than they taste most of the time anyway... I have found that all those lovely breads don't taste near as good as my memory thought they did.. LOL I use to eat a whole sleeve of saltine crackers with out blinking an eye.. now I don't even like them.. as for Chinese food I find making it myself so much better than what we can get.. I think Joe feels the same way... because each time we go out for it.. it kind of lets us down.. but to make big batch of stir fry and some spring rolls at home it is gone in 2 days!! :sm01: I know some girls at work who buy chocolate every day... and who knows what they eat when not at work.. and it shows.. they are as round as you can get.. the one girl yesterday had boxed fettuccine and mac and cheese.. not even frozen... just pop the top and microwave for a minute.. then a bunch of chocolate for desert!! all that processed food and sugar sure isn't doing her any good.. and she wonders why she is chunky... plus that was just the dinner meal.. she then told me she goes home at 8pm and has another meal at home.. I can't even imagine that thought process.. LOL


Her food choices make me cringe.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> http://nationalgeographic.org/encyclopedia/rainbow/
> 
> Here is an easy to read description of rainbows. It is about sun refracting thru raindrops and viewing this above the horizon at 42*. The sun is behind you, or the raindrop(s).


Don't you just love National Geo? That was very interesting. I have never seen a red rainbow. We occasionally get the circular ones here. I was driving home from my friend's one day. She lives on the other side of the mountain. There was a beautiful rainbow. I could see the other side of the arc when I turned off my exit on the other side of the mountain. Beautiful!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> I didn't say I couldn't see the rainbow... just beautiful!


 :sm09:


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I made a thing that goes over a coat hanger from upholstery fabric with slots to hold my needles on one side & all my quilting rulers on the other side it's not perfect but it works
> I need to go through it & get rid of some stuff I don't use anymore


Great idea Bonnie. All visible and in one place.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Thank you Pam ,Ronie and Caryn .
Wouldn't fancy that walk and the fear of being lost ,Sue .Sure you will soon conquer all the WIPs.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Finished a WIP yesterday but it is woven, not knitted. They are tea towels, 5 of them, in two patterns called Summer & Winter. Two are balanced weave and three asymmetrical. S&W is a pattern weave in which every group of warp ends (this is the thread that is tied onto the loom) and weft picks (what you weave with from side to side using a shuttle) interlace to form pattern or background. They are reversible. The origin of the weave is uncertain but historical patterns have a light side and a dark side leading researchers to believe the light side was turned in the summer and dark side in the winter. It made them last much longer. 

Anyway, I just got mine hand hemmed and my labels stitched in. This was my first time for this weave structure. I'm not sure why one is longer than the other but I'm ok with that. They aren't going to a juried show. ????


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Finished a WIP yesterday but it is woven, not knitted. They are tea towels, 5 of them, in two patterns called Summer & Winter. Two are balanced weave and three asymmetrical. S&W is a pattern weave in which every group of warp ends (this is the thread that is tied onto the loom) and weft picks (what you weave with from side to side using a shuttle) interlace to form pattern or background. They are reversible. The origin of the weave is uncertain but historical patterns have a light side and a dark side leading researchers to believe the light side was turned in the summer and dark side in the winter. It made them last much longer.
> 
> Anyway, I just got mine hand hemmed and my labels stitched in. This was my first time for this weave structure. I'm not sure why one is longer than the other but I'm ok with that. They aren't going to a juried show. ????


They look great, Barbara! :sm24:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Julie, your new yarn is beautiful! I am envious! :sm02:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

tamarque said:


> It really is very hard for people to dramatically change their diets as we are not only culturally conditioned to eat in a certain way, but are addicted to these harmful foods. What really angered me years ago was learning how the big food companies like Coke actually spends incredible amounts of money to figure out how to get people addicted to their foods with their 'proprietary' ingredients that they won't list on labels. Same way the tobacco industry put chemicals in their cigarettes to make them even more addictive. All the process food, especially the soda and energy drink corporations do this and there is nothing healthy about any of their products, but lots of harm from them all. Pretty sinister if you ask me.
> 
> What was very helpful to me was learning more about the biochemistry of addiction including the function of gut bacteria and how they communicate with the brain in creating addiction as well as satiation. So good to know what you are dealing with which gave me a handle on some of the problems. It felt so good today when one of the people who I work with came by and just casually asked if I was loosing weight. Nice to see that my efforts over the past few have been noticeable.


You hit that nail on the head! When I read about all the additives in soda, cigarettes, snack foods etc., it makes me glad I don't eat/drink them! I gave up soda in 1994 when I had my partial hysterectomy. I have never smoked, only drink a dry white wine. Most of my food is natural because of my allergies. I make a lot of my own bread, can a lot of my veggies, pick the fruit for my jelly. I have always had food allergies and the older I get, the more I seem to acquire. When I start having problems I cut back to eating just one type of food. Do that a few days and then add one new food. Wait a few days, add another. And that is how I figure out my new food allergies. Can be time consuming, but if I am lucky the "guilty" food will be one of the early ones!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Finished a WIP yesterday but it is woven, not knitted. They are tea towels, 5 of them, in two patterns called Summer & Winter. Two are balanced weave and three asymmetrical. S&W is a pattern weave in which every group of warp ends (this is the thread that is tied onto the loom) and weft picks (what you weave with from side to side using a shuttle) interlace to form pattern or background. They are reversible. The origin of the weave is uncertain but historical patterns have a light side and a dark side leading researchers to believe the light side was turned in the summer and dark side in the winter. It made them last much longer.
> 
> Anyway, I just got mine hand hemmed and my labels stitched in. This was my first time for this weave structure. I'm not sure why one is longer than the other but I'm ok with that. They aren't going to a juried show. ????


Love your towels! The design is fascinating to me.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Yes, that is exactly what they offered to do. Now I just have to get it together to mail it. I am terrible at mailing things--would rather get in the car and drive than mail. Nuts, huh! But in this case, a drive to WEBS would be dangerous as there is money in my account and I love that store. If I wait a very short bit, I am still trying to get away for a Boston trip and WEBS is kind of on the way. See how enticing that drive can be. :sm16:


Tantalising, Tanya.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Babalou said:


> Finished a WIP yesterday but it is woven, not knitted. They are tea towels, 5 of them, in two patterns called Summer & Winter. Two are balanced weave and three asymmetrical. S&W is a pattern weave in which every group of warp ends (this is the thread that is tied onto the loom) and weft picks (what you weave with from side to side using a shuttle) interlace to form pattern or background. They are reversible. The origin of the weave is uncertain but historical patterns have a light side and a dark side leading researchers to believe the light side was turned in the summer and dark side in the winter. It made them last much longer.
> 
> Anyway, I just got mine hand hemmed and my labels stitched in. This was my first time for this weave structure. I'm not sure why one is longer than the other but I'm ok with that. They aren't going to a juried show. ????


Those are lovely
:sm24:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Barbara--great weaving. Something that I would like to do. I loved macrame years ago which I gave up for 2 reasons. First I ran out of space to try and do large hanging pieces which was my desire, and second went to work full time and my kids came to live with me full time as our school/collective ended and that was a major adjustment for us all and not fun. Do you work with a lap size loom, or a larger one?

Interesting info on the mica soil. Minerals are so special in so many ways.

JanetLee--Isn't it amazing how people are conditioned/educated to be so ignorant of the most crucial things that affect our lives, and worse, to resist hearing new information that would make them feel better and be healthier! Totally frustrates the heck out of me. Need to work on detachment regularly.

Bonnie--Neat needle and stuff hanger. Wasn't there a discussion here on KP a while back talking about how people store their needles and stuff?

Just rec'd 2nd yarn order: some Frog Tree Pima/Silk yarn in a color the other company did not have. I love Pima cotton and with silk added---mmmmm, can't wait to see it knit up.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Tantalising, Tanya.


dangerously so!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Finished a WIP yesterday but it is woven, not knitted. They are tea towels, 5 of them, in two patterns called Summer & Winter. Two are balanced weave and three asymmetrical. S&W is a pattern weave in which every group of warp ends (this is the thread that is tied onto the loom) and weft picks (what you weave with from side to side using a shuttle) interlace to form pattern or background. They are reversible. The origin of the weave is uncertain but historical patterns have a light side and a dark side leading researchers to believe the light side was turned in the summer and dark side in the winter. It made them last much longer.
> 
> Anyway, I just got mine hand hemmed and my labels stitched in. This was my first time for this weave structure. I'm not sure why one is longer than the other but I'm ok with that. They aren't going to a juried show. ????


Looking good, Barbara!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Julie, your new yarn is beautiful! I am envious! :sm02:


I am loving the colours in it! Desiree is happy for one to choose the colours that she dyes the yarn with- and I like the idea of a 'one off'.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Barbara, that is a really interesting method to hold your needles and supplies. Maybe I will try making something similar for myself this winter. 

Tanya, that Pima and silk yarn sounds luscious. 

Very interesting info on rainbows. I never realized in the double rainbow that the second one the colors are In opposite direction. And I just took a pic of one on my way to work about a week ago.
Will attach picture and a picture of the beach from Sunday. Water was a bit rough and it was getting close to high tide.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Barbara, that is a really interesting method to hold your needles and supplies. Maybe I will try making something similar for myself this winter.
> 
> Tanya, that Pima and silk yarn sounds luscious.
> 
> ...


Great photos, Chris!


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Great photos, Chris!


Thanks Julie. They're really not that great but I think that was the best picture of the double rainbow that I had. Taken while driving so the pictures of the full arc only showed the bottom arc as I couldn't really aim. I just picked up the phone and shot a couple pictures on the fly. The beach photo I find interesting because of the row of clouds that seem to be right above the beach.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> I am like you in this way, too. Only like dry, white wines and want organic or sustainably grown grapes. It is true that the more you eat sugar, the more you crave. And vice versa. I also find that true with all kinds of foods that are not good for me. A lot of this has to do with gut bacteria so our tastes are clearly biochemically controlled by them. The more good foods you eat (vegetables, fermented foods, raw dairy, organic proteins) the more bacteria that rely on these foods you have and the more you begin to 'crave' these foods. The opposite is also true--the more sugar and processed chemicals you eat, the more those bad bacteria grow and crave these foods. I have the same reaction to foods as you. Love Chinese food but cannot get myself to buy it as they are made so badly in restaurants with GMO oils, cornstarch and sugars and everything else in the processed condiments used. Same with pizza and have not even bought any chocolate all summer, even the organic ones. I am only rarely wanting dried fruit which I always kept in the house in several varieties. This makes me feel good to see my appetite cravings change and hope this holds throughout winter when those pangs for comfort foods come on in cold weather. I think this has a lot to do with lack of natural Vit D as the days are so short and we are so covered up.


I'm lucky that my hubby loves cooking and makes the most delicious Indian and Chinese meals - everything from scratch except the occasional naan bread. The closest we get to pizza uses a wholemeal bread base. At least we know what is in our food for the most part.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Linda- I am working WFR over, seeing as how I've got the design in my head now- it will be a lot smaller, being fingering weight- the results of this evening's work:


I've done one dk weight and one fingering but I put an extra lace panel in the fingering so it is a very similar size. Your new one already looking good.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Thanks Julie. They're really not that great but I think that was the best picture of the double rainbow that I had. Taken while driving so the pictures of the full arc only showed the bottom arc as I couldn't really aim. I just picked up the phone and shot a couple pictures on the fly. The beach photo I find interesting because of the row of clouds that seem to be right above the beach.


We are always so critical of our own work I reckon- don't knock what you have done, Chris- I loved the ocean view- wish I could get there more often myself, but usually have to content myself with just the scenic bus route when I get to see the Harbour.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> I've done one dk weight and one fingering but I put an extra lace panel in the fingering so it is a very similar size. Your new one already looking good.


Good thinking! I'd have enough yarn with 1200yards.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Those are lovely
> :sm24:


Thanks Norma, Pam and JanetLee.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Barbara--great weaving. Something that I would like to do. I loved macrame years ago which I gave up for 2 reasons. First I ran out of space to try and do large hanging pieces which was my desire, and second went to work full time and my kids came to live with me full time as our school/collective ended and that was a major adjustment for us all and not fun. Do you work with a lap size loom, or a larger one?
> 
> Interesting info on the mica soil. Minerals are so special in so many ways.
> 
> ...


Thank you, Tanya. I have an 8 harness floor loom; it is about 52" wide. My brother in law built it for me from black walnut. I tried to find a picture but will need to take another.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Pictures are starting to be only of sunsets, water views, etc. But, I have not posted any snorkeling pictures. We had not snorkeled before and went twice on our own and once on a catamaran with a group to the bay close to Captain Cook's monument called Kealakekua Bay, supposed to be one of the best places to snorkel. So, how to pronounce that? Ka (as in Kay) ah lah ka coo aw. The water was a bit rough. They take you out for an hour, then serve lunch, then another hour at another point in the bay. The rough water made me a little queasy as I am prone to car sickness. I was the ONLY person in a wet suit as I detest cold water.

The water was a bit murky but I think you can see the coral. Very fragile and we were not to touch if at all possible. It was murky because the waves had been so high while we were there churning up the bay. We were treated to the breaching of a whale at the edge of the bay and to a school of fun dolphins who swam around our boat for quite awhile.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am loving the colours in it! Desiree is happy for one to choose the colours that she dyes the yarn with- and I like the idea of a 'one off'.


I hear you! That is also what I like when I dye yarn. No one else will ever have the same color/tones!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Barbara, what lovely photographs! I have never been snorkeling, but it looks like a lot of fun. Hubby did it years ago.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Barbara, what lovely photographs! I have never been snorkeling, but it looks like a lot of fun. Hubby did it years ago.


We want to go again but in the Caribbean, where the water is warmer and there are sandier beaches.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Thank you, Tanya. I have an 8 harness floor loom; it is about 52" wide. My brother in law built it for me from black walnut. I tried to find a picture but will need to take another.


OOh, how special. And Black Walnut, wow!!!!!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Barbara--those snorkling pics are terrific. Love the one with those super bright yellow fish. Amazing the colors beneath the waters of fish life. Unreal. And some of the ones above the water look like paintings. The one of people in the water backed by that steep mountain? The water looks like it was a painting and suggests some free style knitting possibilities. Also the one with you underwater and the light at the top of pic? Looks almost like a Rohrshach with figures of animals. Not sure how that occurred but very special to have caught it.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Babalou said:


> Pictures are starting to be only of sunsets, water views, etc. But, I have not posted any snorkeling pictures. We had not snorkeled before and went twice on our own and once on a catamaran with a group to the bay close to Captain Cook's monument called Kealakekua Bay, supposed to be one of the best places to snorkel. So, how to pronounce that? Ka (as in Kay) ah lah ka coo aw. The water was a bit rough. They take you out for an hour, then serve lunch, then another hour at another point in the bay. The rough water made me a little queasy as I am prone to car sickness. I was the ONLY person in a wet suit as I detest cold water.
> 
> The water was a bit murky but I think you can see the coral. Very fragile and we were not to touch if at all possible. It was murky because the waves had been so high while we were there churning up the bay. We were treated to the breaching of a whale at the edge of the bay and to a school of fun dolphins who swam around our boat for quite awhile.


That's too bad that the water was a bit murky, but it looks like you had great fun (aside from the queasiness). And then you did get the added benefit of a whale and a group of dolphins. How exciting.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Pictures are starting to be only of sunsets, water views, etc. But, I have not posted any snorkeling pictures. We had not snorkeled before and went twice on our own and once on a catamaran with a group to the bay close to Captain Cook's monument called Kealakekua Bay, supposed to be one of the best places to snorkel. So, how to pronounce that? Ka (as in Kay) ah lah ka coo aw. The water was a bit rough. They take you out for an hour, then serve lunch, then another hour at another point in the bay. The rough water made me a little queasy as I am prone to car sickness. I was the ONLY person in a wet suit as I detest cold water.
> 
> The water was a bit murky but I think you can see the coral. Very fragile and we were not to touch if at all possible. It was murky because the waves had been so high while we were there churning up the bay. We were treated to the breaching of a whale at the edge of the bay and to a school of fun dolphins who swam around our boat for quite awhile.


I don't think I would ever have the courage to snorkel! Good on you even if you did need the wet suit!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> I hear you! That is also what I like when I dye yarn. No one else will ever have the same color/tones!


That is true!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> OOh, how special. And Black Walnut, wow!!!!!


It is truly special. I'll take a picture to post. You don't see looms like it. The wood came from my husband's uncle's farm in Illinois. The wood was salvaged from the remodel of the old farm house. The floor beans were black walnut. We figured is the wood is at least 150 years old. Took my BIL a year yo make it. He passed away about 12 years ago. I know he would be happy that it is being used so much. Another nice thing is that his granddaughter wants it one day. That is very special to me.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> Barbara, that is a really interesting method to hold your needles and supplies. Maybe I will try making something similar for myself this winter.
> 
> Tanya, that Pima and silk yarn sounds luscious.
> 
> ...


Great photos Chris. Love the double rainbow.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Looking good, Barbara!


Did I say thank you, Julie?


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Barbara--those snorkling pics are terrific. Love the one with those super bright yellow fish. Amazing the colors beneath the waters of fish life. Unreal. And some of the ones above the water look like paintings. The one of people in the water backed by that steep mountain? The water looks like it was a painting and suggests some free style knitting possibilities. Also the one with you underwater and the light at the top of pic? Looks almost like a Rohrshach with figures of animals. Not sure how that occurred but very special to have caught it.


It is hard to capture the colors. My husband used a go pro underwater camera that he rented. You then get yo keep the chip. The one of the people with the mountain is if my husband, friend and me. One of the boat crew took pictures for us. She was like a mermaid in the water. Swam down to that sandy spot in one of the photos and took pics for us.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> That's too bad that the water was a bit murky, but it looks like you had great fun (aside from the queasiness). And then you did get the added benefit of a whale and a group of dolphins. How exciting.


It was a great experience, that's for sure!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> It is truly special. I'll take a picture to post. You don't see looms like it. The wood came from my husband's uncle's farm in Illinois. The wood was salvaged from the remodel of the old farm house. The floor beans were black walnut. We figured is the wood is at least 150 years old. Took my BIL a year yo make it. He passed away about 12 years ago. I know he would be happy that it is being used so much. Another nice thing is that his granddaughter wants it one day. That is very special to me.


That is really great Barbara, my floor loom, which has to be much of a size with yours unfortunately just would not fit into my present house- so I gave it to my brother, but he has been so unwell this last year that he has not had energy to work on it. It is a beautiful red wood Southland Beech.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Did I say thank you, Julie?


You probably did!!!!!!!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Finished a WIP yesterday but it is woven, not knitted. They are tea towels, 5 of them, in two patterns called Summer & Winter. Two are balanced weave and three asymmetrical. S&W is a pattern weave in which every group of warp ends (this is the thread that is tied onto the loom) and weft picks (what you weave with from side to side using a shuttle) interlace to form pattern or background. They are reversible. The origin of the weave is uncertain but historical patterns have a light side and a dark side leading researchers to believe the light side was turned in the summer and dark side in the winter. It made them last much longer.
> 
> Anyway, I just got mine hand hemmed and my labels stitched in. This was my first time for this weave structure. I'm not sure why one is longer than the other but I'm ok with that. They aren't going to a juried show. ????


Beautiful


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Barbara--great weaving. Something that I would like to do. I loved macrame years ago which I gave up for 2 reasons. First I ran out of space to try and do large hanging pieces which was my desire, and second went to work full time and my kids came to live with me full time as our school/collective ended and that was a major adjustment for us all and not fun. Do you work with a lap size loom, or a larger one?
> 
> Interesting info on the mica soil. Minerals are so special in so many ways.
> 
> ...


Did your kids go to boarding school? I can't imagine not having my kids home all the time when they were young.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Great pictures of snorkel get & rainbows.

I've never been snorkelling, we planned to go when in Maui npbut a storm made the water too rough & it was cancelled.

It rained here most of the day, the crops here are some of the best ever but it's beginning to be a worry it we will get them in the bins. 
I got my crabapple jelly finished, 29 pints, it jelled nicely & all jars sealed????


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Great photos, Chris!


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I love the snorkelling pictures, Barbara. I have always wanted to do it but I can't swim!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Pictures are starting to be only of sunsets, water views, etc. But, I have not posted any snorkeling pictures. We had not snorkeled before and went twice on our own and once on a catamaran with a group to the bay close to Captain Cook's monument called Kealakekua Bay, supposed to be one of the best places to snorkel. So, how to pronounce that? Ka (as in Kay) ah lah ka coo aw. The water was a bit rough. They take you out for an hour, then serve lunch, then another hour at another point in the bay. The rough water made me a little queasy as I am prone to car sickness. I was the ONLY person in a wet suit as I detest cold water.
> 
> The water was a bit murky but I think you can see the coral. Very fragile and we were not to touch if at all possible. It was murky because the waves had been so high while we were there churning up the bay. We were treated to the breaching of a whale at the edge of the bay and to a school of fun dolphins who swam around our boat for quite awhile.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Lovely weaving Barbara .Love the colours.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Wetsuit ? I would need a fluffy rug as well ! Just hate getting into the water but love being in once I conquer the coldness .Had to be quick when going with the dolphins or would have seemed silly to the others .
We have numerous take away places close and all seem to have good meals at reasonable prices .I used to cook quite a lot of Indian food when working with those who gave me authentic recipes .Butter chicken was delicious but absolutely loaded with butter .
Last night cast on another Boo pattern but will be halted when I run out of beads .


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> It is truly special. I'll take a picture to post. You don't see looms like it. The wood came from my husband's uncle's farm in Illinois. The wood was salvaged from the remodel of the old farm house. The floor beans were black walnut. We figured is the wood is at least 150 years old. Took my BIL a year yo make it. He passed away about 12 years ago. I know he would be happy that it is being used so much. Another nice thing is that his granddaughter wants it one day. That is very special to me.


Yes, indeed, so wonderful that the gd wants it and it will stay in the family as an heirloom as well as being used. Love it.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> It is hard to capture the colors. My husband used a go pro underwater camera that he rented. You then get yo keep the chip. The one of the people with the mountain is if my husband, friend and me. One of the boat crew took pictures for us. She was like a mermaid in the water. Swam down to that sandy spot in one of the photos and took pics for us.


I really am enjoying sharing this trip with you. So many special moments.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Did your kids go to boarding school? I can't imagine not having my kids home all the time when they were young.


Oh, no. I had my own school with some people which we ran collectively. The kids lived there and some of the adults rotated. Raised my kids collectively for about 9 years when conditions changed, we lost the building we were using for the school and the kids came to live with their biological parents in more mainstream fashion. It was a very good system but just ended too soon. Mainstreaming the kids was a total culture shock to them that they were not prepared for and it was a low point in my life as far as I was concerned. It was also hard on them as they felt they were losing their family. They are still very close today even when they don't see each other that often. They are family in every sense of the word.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Great pictures of snorkel get & rainbows.
> 
> I've never been snorkelling, we planned to go when in Maui npbut a storm made the water too rough & it was cancelled.
> 
> ...


Sounds wonderful. My garden has developed some major issues which have been a problem and many things are just growing way too slowly. I just got my first cucumber last week and the vines are just not setting fruit. Same for the squashes given the number of flowers, there should be more fruit set altho have gotten quite a few of the summer squashes. And the peppers are not flowering or setting fruit well at all. There is something going on affecting the rate of growth this year that I cannot figure out. And the tomatoes are getting damaged by the snails/slugs faster than I can get ahead of the problem. So need to harvest faster and freeze more quickly. Will not have as many tomatoes as I hoped for--not enough to last the winter to be sure.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is really great Barbara, my floor loom, which has to be much of a size with yours unfortunately just would not fit into my present house- so I gave it to my brother, but he has been so unwell this last year that he has not had energy to work on it. It is a beautiful red wood Southland Beech.


It sounds beautiful, Julie. I hope your brother's health will improve and he is able to weave again.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Beautiful


Thank you, Bonnie.

And did you say you canned 29 pints of crab apple jelly? Wow, that is a lot. My DH's grandmother had sand plum trees and we made jelly from the tiny plums. It was our favorite. Maybe helped that it was from Granny Ruth's trees.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> I love the snorkelling pictures, Barbara. I have always wanted to do it but I can't swim!


Swimming would be a must. You may have seen that we were on pool noodles in the water. They really help you float. I could really tell a difference from when we went in our own and didn't have them.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

annweb said:


> Wetsuit ? I would need a fluffy rug as well ! Just hate getting into the water but love being in once I conquer the coldness .Had to be quick when going with the dolphins or would have seemed silly to the others .
> We have numerous take away places close and all seem to have good meals at reasonable prices .I used to cook quite a lot of Indian food when working with those who gave me authentic recipes .Butter chicken was delicious but absolutely loaded with butter .
> Last night cast on another Boo pattern but will be halted when I run out of beads .


Ha! On the fluffy rug. We did see in June if the dive shops that they have boards you can lay on in the water and there is a circular window so to speak for your face to see under water. Would be ideal for kids who are afraid of snorkeling or adults who don't want to have all the gear.

And thank you re: the handwoven towels.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Yes, indeed, so wonderful that the gd wants it and it will stay in the family as an heirloom as well as being used. Love it.


I have wondered what will happen to it when the time comes as I really wanted it to stay in my husband's side of the family. It is quite a commitment to have it, learn to weave, etc. I can remember her as a little girl of about 7 sitting in my lap and me having her weave a bit. She remembers that to this day. Always good to plant seeds.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> I really am enjoying sharing this trip with you. So many special moments.


Thank you so much, Tanya.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Babalou said:


> Swimming would be a must. You may have seen that we were on pool noodles in the water. They really help you float. I could really tell a difference from when we went in our own and didn't have them.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> It really is very hard for people to dramatically change their diets as we are not only culturally conditioned to eat in a certain way, but are addicted to these harmful foods. What really angered me years ago was learning how the big food companies like Coke actually spends incredible amounts of money to figure out how to get people addicted to their foods with their 'proprietary' ingredients that they won't list on labels. Same way the tobacco industry put chemicals in their cigarettes to make them even more addictive. All the process food, especially the soda and energy drink corporations do this and there is nothing healthy about any of their products, but lots of harm from them all. Pretty sinister if you ask me.
> 
> What was very helpful to me was learning more about the biochemistry of addiction including the function of gut bacteria and how they communicate with the brain in creating addiction as well as satiation. So good to know what you are dealing with which gave me a handle on some of the problems. It felt so good today when one of the people who I work with came by and just casually asked if I was loosing weight. Nice to see that my efforts over the past few have been noticeable.


That is nice when someone notices something you have accomplished and you didn't really work at it.. it means that all you have learned and have tried to do has become a way of life instead of a diet... that is how we are now.. My Dr. keeps asking me what am I doing to loose the weight even though it is barely any at all but it is steady and I told him I'm not doing anything but we do eat better these days.. :sm02: I have known about how the food industry has us addicted to their foods and the commercials are just as bad... they do subliminal things to them that make us crave their products... when my Son was tiny and we didn't have TV I would play some shows on the VHS for him.. one of them was the Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles.. and they were sponsored by Burger King.. well I had such a craving for burgers that I learned to make the buns.. LOL


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> It sounds beautiful, Julie. I hope your brother's health will improve and he is able to weave again.


It is a lovely bit of timber- Swedish Overhead heddles and reed- pity I had not enough room- I have been forced to give away an awful lot of things for that reason!
Alastair works hard to conquer his medical issues- he is allergic to so many things- including just about every Allopathic drug. Presently he is wood-turning- he has about three different lathes. He is also a very good lateral thinker, and I appreciate his wit.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I made a thing that goes over a coat hanger from upholstery fabric with slots to hold my needles on one side & all my quilting rulers on the other side it's not perfect but it works
> I need to go through it & get rid of some stuff I don't use anymore


I love this... you made a very handy hanger... I actually have some upholstery material in my 'stash' I should make something useful with.. LOL

Barbara I love your weaving also.. I'd love to learn.. but the looms are far more expensive than I could ever afford... and living in a area where there is little to none resources available I will just have to keep it in my wish list..


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> That is nice when someone notices something you have accomplished and you didn't really work at it.. it means that all you have learned and have tried to do has become a way of life instead of a diet... that is how we are now.. My Dr. keeps asking me what am I doing to loose the weight even though it is barely any at all but it is steady and I told him I'm not doing anything but we do eat better these days.. :sm02: I have known about how the food industry has us addicted to their foods and the commercials are just as bad... they do subliminal things to them that make us crave their products... when my Son was tiny and we didn't have TV I would play some shows on the VHS for him.. one of them was the Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles.. and they were sponsored by Burger King.. well I had such a craving for burgers that I learned to make the buns.. LOL


Haven't heard anyone talk about the subliminal messages embedded in media for a long time. Do you remember when it was revealed how Coke use movies to get people to go out and buy more soda when in movie theaters? It was considered a shock to find this out way back when--late 1960's? Now people are so blase about such information. The public has been dumbed down and numbed to such insidious manipulations.

I still work hard at my food issues as they were imposed on me as a child and became cellular learning as well as training my body to mis-function. But it is much easier now as I have learned so much about myself emotionally as well as physically and have studied healing and nutrition regularly. But always more to learn. I try to tell people, to make it simple, eat real foods, throw out all processed foods, try to eat organically as much as possible, get lots of sun (Vit D), chose your fats carefully and eat more of them, and eat more vegetables and fruits and try to cut down/out the grains, especially wheats. I am have a lot of fun discovering new kinds of recipes this summer that replace the satisfaction of breads and have not bought a loaf in about 2 or 3 months now. Plantain has been a big one and there are several recipes for plantain 'bread' or tortillas or other similar things that are just too easy to make. They also use very little coconut flour and arrowroot so the cost of buying them organically is pretty reasonable. Found a recipe for zucchini flatbread that was also interesting and lends itself to lots of added flavorings. Again very simple and quick. And, of course, I stay away from the medical industry and their toxic drugs.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Wow...did I ever get behind....anyway...I have purchased from DBNY before, but never their cone yarn. I was thinking of getting this one:

http://www.discontinuedbrandnameyarn.com/shop/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=15365_15431&products_id=164222

has anyone purchased this type of yarn before???? What do you think....no I don't need any yarn, but for $1.00...maybe it is worth a try?????


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I like your pictures Chris... the beach one is special because it is hard to get those waves to look good... 

Linda I agree... at least we know what is in our food... 

Janette Lee that is how we are too... I think there are so many foods out there that upset our systems that just don't show up in the typical tests.. My Sister has so many food allergies that she can barely eat anything... now the cut all salt and caffeine from her diet.. I have no idea what she eats now... but I do remember way back when I was a kid my Mom doing what you do.. just paying attention to what she has eaten to find out what has upset her stomach or caused what ever was going on with her.. and us kids have done the same all our lives.. so much better than just going along with the flow and taking numerous pills to fix the issues... LOL


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is a lovely bit of timber- Swedish Overhead heddles and reed- pity I had not enough room- I have been forced to give away an awful lot of things for that reason!
> Alastair works hard to conquer his medical issues- he is allergic to so many things- including just about every Allopathic drug. Presently he is wood-turning- he has about three different lathes. He is also a very good lateral thinker, and I appreciate his wit.


It seems as if you are both very talented.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Ronie said:


> I love this... you made a very handy hanger... I actually have some upholstery material in my 'stash' I should make something useful with.. LOL
> 
> Barbara I love your weaving also.. I'd love to learn.. but the looms are far more expensive than I could ever afford... and living in a area where there is little to none resources available I will just have to keep it in my wish list..


Thank you about my weaving. If I had to choose between knitting and weaving, I would be in quite a quandary. Knitting allows me to try so many different things and accomplish them somewhat quickly ????
whereas weaving is a true challenge involving design, math, etc. one thing I do know is that it is far easier to frog than to unweave. You either have to reverse all rows or try to cut it and avoid cutting the warp. I doubt I would be where I am with weaving had I not taken lessons. And weaving is expensive. Many tools are needed beyond the loom. I was fortunate that my BIL built mine for about $1500. I imagine it would be at least $4000 to buy.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> It seems as if you are both very talented.


Thank you, Barbara! My mother always reckoned it was my other brother who had all the brains- certainly he is both a brilliant Engineer and wood-worker- both my brothers build boats, which is a real test of skill. Personally I always called myself a 'bush carpenter'- but I got a real kick out of remodeling my house in Christchurch- of course you can't take the same liberties when renting!!!! I have long said my hands are my best feature- I do so much with them.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> Wow...did I ever get behind....anyway...I have purchased from DBNY before, but never their cone yarn. I was thinking of getting this one:
> 
> http://www.discontinuedbrandnameyarn.com/shop/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=15365_15431&products_id=164222
> 
> has anyone purchased this type of yarn before???? What do you think....no I don't need any yarn, but for $1.00...maybe it is worth a try?????


I, too, have looked at their cone yarns but never bought any. If you do buy, please let us know what you think. They are wools and all seem to be light wt grades but cannot tell how soft they are and what projects will make best use of it.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

dragonflylace said:


> Wow...did I ever get behind....anyway...I have purchased from DBNY before, but never their cone yarn. I was thinking of getting this one:
> 
> http://www.discontinuedbrandnameyarn.com/shop/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=15365_15431&products_id=164222
> 
> has anyone purchased this type of yarn before???? What do you think....no I don't need any yarn, but for $1.00...maybe it is worth a try?????


I took a look at this and think that might be good yarn to use for cores for dryer balls. When I started making them several years ago, I used light weight rug yarn for the cores and it worked well, but it is hard to come by. The prices looks great, but the shipping is very high -- so no go for me on this one. Thanks for point it out.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I like your pictures Chris... the beach one is special because it is hard to get those waves to look good...
> 
> Linda I agree... at least we know what is in our food...
> 
> Janette Lee that is how we are too... I think there are so many foods out there that upset our systems that just don't show up in the typical tests.. My Sister has so many food allergies that she can barely eat anything... now the cut all salt and caffeine from her diet.. I have no idea what she eats now... but I do remember way back when I was a kid my Mom doing what you do.. just paying attention to what she has eaten to find out what has upset her stomach or caused what ever was going on with her.. and us kids have done the same all our lives.. so much better than just going along with the flow and taking numerous pills to fix the issues... LOL


This is the kind of situation where biological testing is so useful as it can scan your whole body and all its systems to see where the imbalances and deficiencies are. The first time I had this done the woman was able to even scan specific gut bacteria to see what was needed and that was the only thing she found problematic with me. I took the recommended supplements for about 3 months and it made a lot of difference. Last summer the man I saw tested me for metal poisoning which were the kind of symptoms I was having and he came up with a protocol for me to follow. I did about 1/2 of it as money was too tight for all he recommended and even that helped considerably.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> I took a look at this and think that might be good yarn to use for cores for dryer balls. When I started making them several years ago, I used light weight rug yarn for the cores and it worked well, but it is hard to come by. The prices looks great, but the shipping is very high -- so no go for me on this one. Thanks for point it out.


Need to check what I paid for S & H this round of ordering. Don't recall it being out of line with what I ordered.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> thanks Chris- I sat and worked at it pretty consistently- onto my next lot!


Can you provide a link to look at the yarn dyed by her???


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> Wow...did I ever get behind....anyway...I have purchased from DBNY before, but never their cone yarn. I was thinking of getting this one:
> 
> http://www.discontinuedbrandnameyarn.com/shop/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=15365_15431&products_id=164222
> 
> has anyone purchased this type of yarn before???? What do you think....no I don't need any yarn, but for $1.00...maybe it is worth a try?????


For a dollar you can't go wrong!! I just placed a order with them.. my Shipping was only $4.55 not bad... I just wished they had told us the yardage for them.. I got the 'Natural' and I also tried to order 2 of them but they wouldn't let me.. Let me know how your order goes... I seem to be in the yarn ordering mood lately.. LOL I just got my Palete from knit picks yesterday.. I have some from Craftsy coming.. LOL now this.. it will be fun to see what comes...


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> I took a look at this and think that might be good yarn to use for cores for dryer balls. When I started making them several years ago, I used light weight rug yarn for the cores and it worked well, but it is hard to come by. The prices looks great, but the shipping is very high -- so no go for me on this one. Thanks for point it out.


$4.55 is high but not so high that a cone of yarn for $5.55 I think is still a bargain... :sm02:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> For a dollar you can't go wrong!! I just placed a order with them.. my Shipping was only $4.55 not bad... I just wished they had told us the yardage for them.. I got the 'Natural' and I also tried to order 2 of them but they wouldn't let me.. Let me know how your order goes... I seem to be in the yarn ordering mood lately.. LOL I just got my Palete from knit picks yesterday.. I have some from Craftsy coming.. LOL now this.. it will be fun to see what comes...


If you could not order 2 cones, it may be there was only 1 available.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Sounds wonderful. My garden has developed some major issues which have been a problem and many things are just growing way too slowly. I just got my first cucumber last week and the vines are just not setting fruit. Same for the squashes given the number of flowers, there should be more fruit set altho have gotten quite a few of the summer squashes. And the peppers are not flowering or setting fruit well at all. There is something going on affecting the rate of growth this year that I cannot figure out. And the tomatoes are getting damaged by the snails/slugs faster than I can get ahead of the problem. So need to harvest faster and freeze more quickly. Will not have as many tomatoes as I hoped for--not enough to last the winter to be sure.


At least you have tomatoes! My plants gave up after about a month. Didn't care to replant. My cucumbers are going stark bonkers though! More blooms than you can count, plus the ones that are already growing. They are the straight 8s, but I pick them before they get that large. They are great peeled, sliced thin, and placed in water with sliced lemon, with a bit of grated ginger. Yummy! Make about a gallon with one cucumber, one lemon and 1 teaspoon of ginger. I make it in the morning, put lots of ice in it to get it cold and then drink it through the day.

My Oriental green beens are finally getting beans on them. They are supposed to get 18 inches long, some are almost 10 inches now. Look different. I wanted to try something different this year.

I have dried almost 100 yellow onions and the second batch is ready for eating. The first beets are almost done and the second batch will be ready in a couple of weeks.

And the pepper plants are still laughing at me! Might just give up on them soon, but they look so funny!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> Wow...did I ever get behind....anyway...I have purchased from DBNY before, but never their cone yarn. I was thinking of getting this one:
> 
> http://www.discontinuedbrandnameyarn.com/shop/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=15365_15431&products_id=164222
> 
> has anyone purchased this type of yarn before???? What do you think....no I don't need any yarn, but for $1.00...maybe it is worth a try?????


I got the impression it is rug yarn, but I could be wrong. Great price but what would the shipping be?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> At least you have tomatoes! My plants gave up after about a month. Didn't care to replant. My cucumbers are going stark bonkers though! More blooms than you can count, plus the ones that are already growing. They are the straight 8s, but I pick them before they get that large. They are great peeled, sliced thin, and placed in water with sliced lemon, with a bit of grated ginger. Yummy! Make about a gallon with one cucumber, one lemon and 1 teaspoon of ginger. I make it in the morning, put lots of ice in it to get it cold and then drink it through the day.
> 
> My Oriental green beens are finally getting beans on them. They are supposed to get 18 inches long, some are almost 10 inches now. Look different. I wanted to try something different this year.
> 
> ...


Sounds like we have some similar problems. There is something happening that is affecting many plants and their growth is very slow this year it seems. Wish I could figure out the problem. Probably a number of things that have affected the air/water quality and the changing erratic weather patterns. Your onions sound great. I got about 50 of them which will hold me for quite some time. The 3rd set of beet seedlings have been just sitting and not growing and who/whatever is eating the garden has found most of the lettuce and beet seedlings for Fall. Probably an even smaller thing eating the turnips planted 3 weeks ago and never to be seen. My peppers are also just sitting. Got a couple of them but there are 10 plants most of which have done nothing. What's a gal to do.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> I got the impression it is rug yarn, but I could be wrong. Great price but what would the shipping be?


It is rug yarn but many use it for knitting, weaving, other crafts. Just cannot tell the quality of it and how it works.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> At least you have tomatoes! My plants gave up after about a month. Didn't care to replant. My cucumbers are going stark bonkers though! More blooms than you can count, plus the ones that are already growing. They are the straight 8s, but I pick them before they get that large. They are great peeled, sliced thin, and placed in water with sliced lemon, with a bit of grated ginger. Yummy! Make about a gallon with one cucumber, one lemon and 1 teaspoon of ginger. I make it in the morning, put lots of ice in it to get it cold and then drink it through the day.
> 
> My Oriental green beens are finally getting beans on them. They are supposed to get 18 inches long, some are almost 10 inches now. Look different. I wanted to try something different this year.
> 
> ...


I have a recipe for cucumber salad that keeps for months in the fridge or cold room - cucumbers, celery,& peppers if you want in a brine of vinegar,sugar, mustard seed & celery seed that's really good & quick & easy.
Soon as it clears up, it rained all day yesterday again, I want to pick a bunch of my bigger tomatoes when they are dry so I can hopefully beat the slugs to them????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I've never seen anyone using a proper loom. We were in New Mexico several years ago & I bought a book on Navajo weaving, they make a very simple loom that I thought I might like to try but I really don't need another hobby. I already do too many & have supplies for those so until I use up lots, I'm not going to start anything new.(maybeÃÂ°ÃÂÃÂÃÂ)
I have done moccasins, mukluks & mitts for many years, my SIL & I even taught a class about 30 yrs ago.
I don't make a lot of them but do Christmas gifts occasionally. This is some of what I did the last few yearsthey are made of moose hide with rabbit fur trim


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> At least you have tomatoes! My plants gave up after about a month. Didn't care to replant. My cucumbers are going stark bonkers though! More blooms than you can count, plus the ones that are already growing. They are the straight 8s, but I pick them before they get that large. They are great peeled, sliced thin, and placed in water with sliced lemon, with a bit of grated ginger. Yummy! Make about a gallon with one cucumber, one lemon and 1 teaspoon of ginger. I make it in the morning, put lots of ice in it to get it cold and then drink it through the day.
> 
> My Oriental green beens are finally getting beans on them. They are supposed to get 18 inches long, some are almost 10 inches now. Look different. I wanted to try something different this year.
> 
> ...


Those tacky peppers!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've never seen anyone using a proper loom. We were in New Mexico several years ago & I bought a book on Navajo weaving, they make a very simple loom that I thought I might like to try but I really don't need another hobby. I already do too many & have supplies for those so until I use up lots, I'm not going to start anything new.(maybeÃÂ°ÃÂÃÂÃÂ)
> I have done moccasins, mukluks & mitts for many years, my SIL & I even taught a class about 30 yrs ago.
> I don't make a lot of them but do Christmas gifts occasionally. This is some of what I did the last few yearsthey are made of moose hide with rabbit fur trim


They look so warm and comfy. Very nice.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> Can you provide a link to look at the yarn dyed by her???


Her user name is 'desireeross', DFL, so I guess if you check her topics that will show you some of what she has produced.
If you care to PM me I can give you her email.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've never seen anyone using a proper loom. We were in New Mexico several years ago & I bought a book on Navajo weaving, they make a very simple loom that I thought I might like to try but I really don't need another hobby. I already do too many & have supplies for those so until I use up lots, I'm not going to start anything new.(maybeÃÂ°ÃÂÃÂÃÂ)
> I have done moccasins, mukluks & mitts for many years, my SIL & I even taught a class about 30 yrs ago.
> I don't make a lot of them but do Christmas gifts occasionally. This is some of what I did the last few yearsthey are made of moose hide with rabbit fur trim


They look ideal for a Canadian winter, Bonnie!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've never seen anyone using a proper loom. We were in New Mexico several years ago & I bought a book on Navajo weaving, they make a very simple loom that I thought I might like to try but I really don't need another hobby. I already do too many & have supplies for those so until I use up lots, I'm not going to start anything new.(maybeÃÂ°ÃÂÃÂÃÂ)
> I have done moccasins, mukluks & mitts for many years, my SIL & I even taught a class about 30 yrs ago.
> I don't make a lot of them but do Christmas gifts occasionally. This is some of what I did the last few yearsthey are made of moose hide with rabbit fur trim


Bonnie--these are beautiful. Are they all hand sewn?


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have a recipe for cucumber salad that keeps for months in the fridge or cold room - cucumbers, celery,& peppers if you want in a brine of vinegar,sugar, mustard seed & celery seed that's really good & quick & easy.
> Soon as it clears up, it rained all day yesterday again, I want to pick a bunch of my bigger tomatoes when they are dry so I can hopefully beat the slugs to them????


Bonnie -- would love your cucumber salad recipe. Something like that is idea for one person -- me.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've never seen anyone using a proper loom. We were in New Mexico several years ago & I bought a book on Navajo weaving, they make a very simple loom that I thought I might like to try but I really don't need another hobby. I already do too many & have supplies for those so until I use up lots, I'm not going to start anything new.(maybeÃÂ°ÃÂÃÂÃÂ)
> I have done moccasins, mukluks & mitts for many years, my SIL & I even taught a class about 30 yrs ago.
> I don't make a lot of them but do Christmas gifts occasionally. This is some of what I did the last few yearsthey are made of moose hide with rabbit fur trim


wonderful. Bet they wear really well. I admire such talent.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

sorry folks DP


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Tanya ..because the sun has hardly shown its' face we have been advised to take Vitamin D .Never heard this before .


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Super work Bonnie .


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Bonnie--these are beautiful. Are they all hand sewn?


Yes, except I see the fur strips to the leather on machine, the rest by had with a gloves needle, very hard on the hands, that's why I don't do too many


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Bonnie -- would love your cucumber salad recipe. Something like that is idea for one person -- me.


I will find it later


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

annweb said:


> Tanya ..because the sun has hardly shown its' face we have been advised to take Vitamin D .Never heard this before .


Taking Vit D3 supplements has become very common in the States as about 75% of Caucasians have been shown to be significantly deficient in this life promoting hormone. Yes, Vit D is really more a hormone than a vitamin. The rate for darker skinned people is even higher. And given the phobia that Big Pharma has created about the sun, the problem is pretty severe. Vit D is needed for about 2000 biochemical processes in the body so it really is a pretty critical nutrient.
As a word of caution, the form of supplement needs to be Vit D3 and not a synthetic which is what the big pharma corps make. And I would not worry about taking too much. That also has been a big hype from the pharma corps and is only true for their synthetic stuff which I would not touch.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, except I see the fur strips to the leather on machine, the rest by had with a gloves needle, very hard on the hands, that's why I don't do too many


Definitely understandable.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Ronie said:


> $4.55 is high but not so high that a cone of yarn for $5.55 I think is still a bargain... :sm02:


I was able to get two cones.....no, don't tell me, I don't need them...but for 7.99 I got about 4 pounds of yarn so maybe I will practice dyeing yarn with it. I was able to get one natural and one gold. I didn't want to try any other colors.

God, please help use knitters who buy great deals on yarn!!!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> I was able to get two cones.....no, don't tell me, I don't need them...but for 7.99 I got about 4 pounds of yarn so maybe I will practice dyeing yarn with it. I was able to get one natural and one gold. I didn't want to try any other colors.
> 
> God, please help use knitters who buy great deals on yarn!!!


We are both so bad and so good!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

tamarque said:


> It is rug yarn but many use it for knitting, weaving, other crafts. Just cannot tell the quality of it and how it works.


I have used rug yarn for hats and scarfs, and an afghan a long time ago. They were warm!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've never seen anyone using a proper loom. We were in New Mexico several years ago & I bought a book on Navajo weaving, they make a very simple loom that I thought I might like to try but I really don't need another hobby. I already do too many & have supplies for those so until I use up lots, I'm not going to start anything new.(maybeÃÂ°ÃÂÃÂÃÂ)
> I have done moccasins, mukluks & mitts for many years, my SIL & I even taught a class about 30 yrs ago.
> I don't make a lot of them but do Christmas gifts occasionally. This is some of what I did the last few yearsthey are made of moose hide with rabbit fur trim


Wow, I like those! Is that beading on them also?


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Taking Vit D3 supplements has become very common in the States as about 75% of Caucasians have been shown to be significantly deficient in this life promoting hormone. Yes, Vit D is really more a hormone than a vitamin. The rate for darker skinned people is even higher. And given the phobia that Big Pharma has created about the sun, the problem is pretty severe. Vit D is needed for about 2000 biochemical processes in the body so it really is a pretty critical nutrient.
> As a word of caution, the form of supplement needs to be Vit D3 and not a synthetic which is what the big pharma corps make. And I would not worry about taking too much. That also has been a big hype from the pharma corps and is only true for their synthetic stuff which I would not touch.


So true! My hubby is one of those folks who has to take mega doses of Vit D. Every day! And he is a sun lover!

I am one of the lucky ones. I do take Vit D, but more to keep the levels up than to get them up. I was once told I don't have anything in my blood other than what is supposed to be and the levels are just about perfect. When LDL and HDL are 62 and 64, who am I to complain!

So, I will keep eating as natural as possible, drink a lot of water and keep hiking!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> So true! My hubby is one of those folks who has to take mega doses of Vit D. Every day! And he is a sun lover!
> 
> I am one of the lucky ones. I do take Vit D, but more to keep the levels up than to get them up. I was once told I don't have anything in my blood other than what is supposed to be and the levels are just about perfect. When LDL and HDL are 62 and 64, who am I to complain!
> 
> So, I will keep eating as natural as possible, drink a lot of water and keep hiking!


Vit D works in conjunction with Vit K2, Calc and Mag. Mag is another mineral deficiency in Americans due heavily to soils being deficient so what it produces also is. There are a number of conditions that work in confluence to ensure Vit D is utilized by the body. So even when you have a high sun exposure and food intake of Vit D, if the other conditions, including the nutrients listed here, are deficient the body may have a hard time absorbing it. Gut biome is also critical.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Wow, I like those! Is that beading on them also?


Yes, seed beads, also sewn on by hand so quite time consuming. I don't do near as fancy as some of the native ones sit takes so long.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Well, I went on a mission to get rid of a bunch of those slugs. I found online that ammonia will also kill them- diluted 1 part ammonia in 4 parts water & I have liquid nitrogen fertilizer which is ammonia so I Tried it, it makes the little buggers foam just like salt does. I also plucked about 100 of them into a container & salted them. I think it's because there has been so much rain this year that they are so bad.

I better go find that recipe for DeEtta


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

DeEtta, here's that recipe

Cucumber Salad

8 large cucumbers sliced
1 cup sliced onions
1 cup diced celery
1 green & 1 red pepper, diced
1.5 tablespoons pickling salt
Mix together & let stand 1/2 hr

In the meantime mix together
2 cups sugar
1 cup vinegar
1 teaspoon celery seed
1 teaspoon mustard seed
Stir until sugar is dissolved

Pour over drained vegetables & put in jars & refrigerate. It's ready to use anytime but will keep for several months, just b sure the liquid covers the vegetables or they will mould
You can vary the vegetables in amount & variety to sit your taste. I use just cukes & celery.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> DeEtta, here's that recipe
> 
> Cucumber Salad
> 
> ...


I like your combo of veggies and spices. However, I do ferments like this but without sugar and vinegar--just water and salt. You get the same results without any sugar. The sourness develops during the fermenting stage which you do until you reach a stage of your own liking. I let the veggies ferment for a few days before refrigerating to allow the sourness form. And same concern to keep the veggies under water. I am using large cabbage leaves or some such other leaf to keep the veggies under water with a wt on top. A small jar of water works well.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've never seen anyone using a proper loom. We were in New Mexico several years ago & I bought a book on Navajo weaving, they make a very simple loom that I thought I might like to try but I really don't need another hobby. I already do too many & have supplies for those so until I use up lots, I'm not going to start anything new.(maybeÃÂ°ÃÂÃÂÃÂ)
> I have done moccasins, mukluks & mitts for many years, my SIL & I even taught a class about 30 yrs ago.
> I don't make a lot of them but do Christmas gifts occasionally. This is some of what I did the last few yearsthey are made of moose hide with rabbit fur trim


Wow! That is amazing. ✨????


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've never seen anyone using a proper loom. We were in New Mexico several years ago & I bought a book on Navajo weaving, they make a very simple loom that I thought I might like to try but I really don't need another hobby. I already do too many & have supplies for those so until I use up lots, I'm not going to start anything new.(maybeÃÂ°ÃÂÃÂÃÂ)
> I have done moccasins, mukluks & mitts for many years, my SIL & I even taught a class about 30 yrs ago.
> I don't make a lot of them but do Christmas gifts occasionally. This is some of what I did the last few yearsthey are made of moose hide with rabbit fur trim


They look so cosy as well as attractive. :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Those look great, very warm and cozy.

Sue


Bonnie7591 said:


> I've never seen anyone using a proper loom. We were in New Mexico several years ago & I bought a book on Navajo weaving, they make a very simple loom that I thought I might like to try but I really don't need another hobby. I already do too many & have supplies for those so until I use up lots, I'm not going to start anything new.(maybeÃÂ°ÃÂÃÂÃÂ)
> I have done moccasins, mukluks & mitts for many years, my SIL & I even taught a class about 30 yrs ago.
> I don't make a lot of them but do Christmas gifts occasionally. This is some of what I did the last few yearsthey are made of moose hide with rabbit fur trim


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks for sharing the recipe, Bonnie. I have done a basic cucumber salad before, but like the idea of adding additional veggies.

Sue


Bonnie7591 said:


> DeEtta, here's that recipe
> 
> Cucumber Salad
> 
> ...


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> If you could not order 2 cones, it may be there was only 1 available.


well it said there were 25 available but who really knows.. and maybe there is a limit with a price like that.. I am getting the emails for them though at least I hope I do .. I had to sign up with them to make my order :sm01:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Bonnie your moccasins and mits are so nice!! you do amazing work.. I bet it is hard on the hands though... I'd love a pair of Mitts like those.. unfortunately they would just sit and look pretty since I have very little need for them here.. LOL but they are beautiful.. 

DFL I am glad you were able to get 2 cones and I only had $7.12 on my card anyway... so it is all good.. :sm01: I have been ordering yarn like crazy lately but getting such good deals how can a person pass these things up.. 

Early morning for me today... and I didn't wake up near early enough.. so I'll catch up with you all later...


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Saw this link on a KP forum this a.m. which is interesting. Who was it here, DeEtta? or DFL that was asking about a swing knitting pattern. This one is dramatic and not that difficult:

http://www.skeino.com/nohea-shawl.html

There was also a link to a video on how to change colors w/o having to weave in ends that might work in some situations:


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Yesterday was a bit of a bust for me. Started the day by going to my craft group meeting to make beaded bracelets with paracord pieces. I made one a bit small to give it to my granddaughter. Then, my friend and I drove up to the church where our organization holds their monthly meetings. We usually have 80 or so attend the meeting and the church is the only place big enough. My friend and I are the program coordinators for the September meeting and it is one in which members can have a table to sell things they make. We call it "Show Our Stuff". The donation for the table space is $10 and we give that to our Benevolence Fund. So far, 25 people have signed up and we needed to count the tables available at the church and spacing. I have some big heavy Manila paper that I write their names on (we did this last year, too) and where they will be located. Got that count done, then came home to make the place cards taking specific requests into account, like needing wall space for photography, etc., calling people to make sure they bring their own table. 

After that I had to finish up the lavender scrub I plan to sell. Just needed to put cute labels on the jars, and still need to tie a ribbon around it and a little organza bag with lavender cut from my plants. I am thinking of selling some of my scarves and shawls that I love to make but don't seem to wear much. People always ask if I sell my things. This could be their chance to buy them, but I am not giving them away price wise. I like to use good yarn and even a cowl kit I bought that I might sell was $35. But, I need to get that ready today because we leave on Sunday and won't be back until 9/6 and the meeting is on the 7th. Cutting it a bit close. 

Then, the new bed saga continues. DH thought we needed twin sheets because we got an adjustable bed and it is a split King. So, I trotted up to Bed Bath and Beyond to get twin sheets. Do you know it is hard to find singles? Most everything comes in a set and I don't need a top sheet. Got home, pulled all the bedding off to make sure the sheet fit before washing and ARRGH, you can't put a twin sheet over a king sized mattress pad. What an idiot. But the sheet fit. ???? Next DH gets home from golfing and we went back to BB&B to return the king mattress pad and let me tell you, getting it back in the case it came in was a feat. Found the twin mattress pads, tried to put one on and it is too short. DOUBLE ARRGH! Who knew there were twin extra long mattresses? I'll be back again this morning. Almost feel on first name basis with them. 

That is a long way of saying that is why no Hawaii pictures yesterday. And sorry to be so long winded this morning but I do feel better having vented a bit.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Saw this link on a KP forum this a.m. which is interesting. Who was it here, DeEtta? or DFL that was asking about a swing knitting pattern. This one is dramatic and not that difficult:
> 
> http://www.skeino.com/nohea-shawl.html
> 
> ...


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Then, the new bed saga continues. DH thought we needed twin sheets because we got an adjustable bed and it is a split King. So, I trotted up to Bed Bath and Beyond to get twin sheets. Do you know it is hard to find singles? Most everything comes in a set and I don't need a top sheet. Got home, pulled all the bedding off to make sure the sheet fit before washing and ARRGH, you can't put a twin sheet over a king sized mattress pad. What an idiot. But the sheet fit. ???? Next DH gets home from golfing and we went back to BB&B to return the king mattress pad and let me tell you, getting it back in the case it came in was a feat. Found the twin mattress pads, tried to put one on and it is too short. DOUBLE ARRGH! Who knew there were twin extra long mattresses? I'll be back again this morning. Almost feel on first name basis with them.
> 
> That is a long way of saying that is why no Hawaii pictures yesterday. And sorry to be so long winded this morning but I do feel better having vented a bit.


hem less annoying

We all have days like that from time to time - doesn't make them less annoying.

:sm03:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Thanks for the links - very interesting :sm24:


I think the technique he shows, while interesting, has some limitations and there is a major error in the video where he slips the first stitch purlwise and keeps calling it knitwise. But thought it worthwhile to see and think about. It is the pattern that was most interesting to me.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Yesterday was a bit of a bust for me. Started the day by going to my craft group meeting to make beaded bracelets with paracord pieces. I made one a bit small to give it to my granddaughter. Then, my friend and I drove up to the church where our organization holds their monthly meetings. We usually have 80 or so attend the meeting and the church is the only place big enough. My friend and I are the program coordinators for the September meeting and it is one in which members can have a table to sell things they make. We call it "Show Our Stuff". The donation for the table space is $10 and we give that to our Benevolence Fund. So far, 25 people have signed up and we needed to count the tables available at the church and spacing. I have some big heavy Manila paper that I write their names on (we did this last year, too) and where they will be located. Got that count done, then came home to make the place cards taking specific requests into account, like needing wall space for photography, etc., calling people to make sure they bring their own table.
> 
> After that I had to finish up the lavender scrub I plan to sell. Just needed to put cute labels on the jars, and still need to tie a ribbon around it and a little organza bag with lavender cut from my plants. I am thinking of selling some of my scarves and shawls that I love to make but don't seem to wear much. People always ask if I sell my things. This could be their chance to buy them, but I am not giving them away price wise. I like to use good yarn and even a cowl kit I bought that I might sell was $35. But, I need to get that ready today because we leave on Sunday and won't be back until 9/6 and the meeting is on the 7th. Cutting it a bit close.
> 
> ...


I know those days, too. Just want to lay down under a blanket and leave everything for the day.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Next are a few days of pictures from the Hawaii Tropical Botanical Garden. It was created by Dan Lutkenhouse who purchased a 17 acre parcel of land without knowing what he would do with it. When purchased, it was overgrown and an impenetrable judge. It took eight years, but he, his assistant and two helpers worked with picks, shovels, and chain saws to clear paths through the jungle. All this was done by hand to avoid disturbing the natural environment or destroying valuable plants. They had to work slow to avoid a heat stroke or dehydration. 

The garden opened in 1984. rails were hewn from hard lava rock with picks and shovels. To keep the soil from compacting and the natural beauty from being destroyed, no tractors were used; excess rock was removed and gravel brought in by wheelbarrow. Mr. Lutkenhouse followed the contours of the land in designing the Garden trails, which curve and wind their way throughout the jungle. Gradually, secret landscapes revealed themselves. It took years of carefully clearing the jungle before Mr. Lutkenhouse discovered the crown jewel of the Garden - a three-tiered waterfall said to be the most beautiful in all Hawaii. It opened in 1984. I must say it is one of the most beautiful places I have ever seen.

Now quoting from the website. "Though Mr. Lutkenhouse has no formal botanical training, with his love of nature he has created a living tapestry in keeping with the intimate nature of the site. Subtle vistas unfold as you meander along the Garden paths. Patterned foliage and brilliantly colored flowers invite close inspection, enticing you further into the mysteries of the jungle. This is the allure of paradise. The Hawaiians have a word for it - aina, or "the spirit of the land." Mr.Lutkenhouse, himself, has chosen the location of every plant and tree introduced to the Garden. From the Lily Lake Vista, more species of plants can be seen in one place than anywhere else on earth. Over 110 species have been counted within this vista, most planted by Mr. Lutkenhouse and his staff."


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Barbara that is a paradise :sm24:


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Barbara that is a paradise :sm24:


It truly is, more to come tomorrow.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> DeEtta, here's that recipe
> 
> Cucumber Salad
> 
> ...


Bonnie -- thanks for the recipe. This looks very much like the same basic concept of the 5-bean salad I make and store in frig. Only difference is that the bean salad has more liquid (water) and the liquid's are cooked together for a few minutes before combining with beans.

Think I'll give this one a try real soon. Am craving a nice, crisp fresh taste in my mouth.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Next are a few days of pictures from the Hawaii Tropical Botanical Garden. It was created by Dan Lutkenhouse who purchased a 17 acre parcel of land without knowing what he would do with it. When purchased, it was overgrown and an impenetrable judge. It took eight years, but he, his assistant and two helpers worked with picks, shovels, and chain saws to clear paths through the jungle. All this was done by hand to avoid disturbing the natural environment or destroying valuable plants. They had to work slow to avoid a heat stroke or dehydration.
> 
> The garden opened in 1984. rails were hewn from hard lava rock with picks and shovels. To keep the soil from compacting and the natural beauty from being destroyed, no tractors were used; excess rock was removed and gravel brought in by wheelbarrow. Mr. Lutkenhouse followed the contours of the land in designing the Garden trails, which curve and wind their way throughout the jungle. Gradually, secret landscapes revealed themselves. It took years of carefully clearing the jungle before Mr. Lutkenhouse discovered the crown jewel of the Garden - a three-tiered waterfall said to be the most beautiful in all Hawaii. It opened in 1984. I must say it is one of the most beautiful places I have ever seen.
> 
> Now quoting from the website. "Though Mr. Lutkenhouse has no formal botanical training, with his love of nature he has created a living tapestry in keeping with the intimate nature of the site. Subtle vistas unfold as you meander along the Garden paths. Patterned foliage and brilliantly colored flowers invite close inspection, enticing you further into the mysteries of the jungle. This is the allure of paradise. The Hawaiians have a word for it - aina, or "the spirit of the land." Mr.Lutkenhouse, himself, has chosen the location of every plant and tree introduced to the Garden. From the Lily Lake Vista, more species of plants can be seen in one place than anywhere else on earth. Over 110 species have been counted within this vista, most planted by Mr. Lutkenhouse and his staff."


Love all the reds!


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Pretty pictures Barbara.
Cucumber is another thing I can't stand .Even if it is removed I can still get the flavour and really detest it.In fact I am really not a vegetable person but do eat some of the common ones ...well common over here .


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Barbara--stunning beauty in Hawaii and you captured a lot of it. We have a site here in my county that has a similar type of history--a single person who loved the site and created a living landscape except his art was stone work. He worked with hand tools and wheelbarrows and moved stones, built walls and walkways within the contours of the land and natural stone itself. Needless to say this is Ulster Cty stoney mountain terrain with massive outcroppings of major boulders and bedrock. Such passion, focus and dedication really needs to be admired and lauded.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Barbara--stunning beauty in Hawaii and you captured a lot of it. We have a site here in my county that has a similar type of history--a single person who loved the site and created a living landscape except his art was stone work. He worked with hand tools and wheelbarrows and moved stones, built walls and walkways within the contours of the land and natural stone itself. Needless to say this is Ulster Cty stoney mountain terrain with massive outcroppings of major boulders and bedrock. Such passion, focus and dedication really needs to be admired and lauded.


I'll bet that is beautiful.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

About 10 pages and I couldn't see going online during the tornado warnings last night. My portable was sounding off every 5 minutes and I didn't bother checking as the TV was on showing the weather updates.

I found a Piecework magazine at Books-a-million while I had to get a Quarter collection book covering 1999-2009 (my previous book only went to 2008).

I have to wait for the Piecework magazine as I only had 9 USD in bank account and 2 dollars with me. The bookstore is next to Pet smart :sm23: ...so I can have my choice of slicker pet combs. Before you criticize...the larger dog combs are comparable in size & price to the 'official' comb/brushes offered by the spinning/weaving people online.

I could try for 2 cat slicker brushes... but why limit myself? :sm24: 

Pity it's a tad late in the season or I'd offer to take over the growing of the peppers. Now that I'm away from my 'sampling' squirrel. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> I'll bet that is beautiful.


It is an awesome spot. Will never forget hearing Richie Havens play in that venue. Wonderful!!!!!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Barbara, what a lovely botanical garden. Thanks for the visit and tour.

Been busy knitting. Making a dent in the stash, almost 1/2 a tote so far and have 3 hats, 3 cowls, 1 scarf and found a start of an lap robe. It is pink and black granny squares. There is some black yarn but no more pink and I doubt it can be matched. It feels like the yarn that used to be packaged in kits back in the 70's. The colors remind me of Bobby sockers, poodle skirts, scarves or neck kerchieves, sweater sets, and rock and roll.
Found it in a trash bag of donated yarn along with some very bulky yarn with no label. The needles in it were size 8 but it was really tight. I find 13 (8 mm) tight and 15 a little loose but it will make a few fluffy cowls, large stitch caps or a scaft. I can get a simple hat from 1 skein. And make it in a couple of days. :sm01:


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Barbara, of course you can vent here, that's what friends are for, to be good listeners. 
And that garden must be truly amazing in person. I am really looking forward to more pictures.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

tamarque said:


> It is an awesome spot. Will never forget hearing Richie Havens play in that venue. Wonderful!!!!!


Lucky you, what a treat! :sm04:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Barbara that is a paradise :sm24:


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Barbara, what a lovely botanical garden. Thanks for the visit and tour.
> 
> Been busy knitting. Making a dent in the stash, almost 1/2 a tote so far and have 3 hats, 3 cowls, 1 scarf and found a start of an lap robe. It is pink and black granny squares. There is some black yarn but no more pink and I doubt it can be matched. It feels like the yarn that used to be packaged in kits back in the 70's. The colors remind me of Bobby sockers, poodle skirts, scarves or neck kerchieves, sweater sets, and rock and roll.
> Found it in a trash bag of donated yarn along with some very bulky yarn with no label. The needles in it were size 8 but it was really tight. I find 13 (8 mm) tight and 15 a little loose but it will make a few fluffy cowls, large stitch caps or a scaft. I can get a simple hat from 1 skein. And make it in a couple of days. :sm01:


That certainly sounds like a lot of busy. What about frogging the black and pink granny squares and using the pink for small projects or accents in others? Pink, black, gray and chrome were the colors my mother used all over the place,except for me where is was all grey and red. I still have a gag reflex over those color combos.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, I went on a mission to get rid of a bunch of those slugs. I found online that ammonia will also kill them- diluted 1 part ammonia in 4 parts water & I have liquid nitrogen fertilizer which is ammonia so I Tried it, it makes the little buggers foam just like salt does. I also plucked about 100 of them into a container & salted them. I think it's because there has been so much rain this year that they are so bad.
> 
> I better go find that recipe for DeEtta


There was one year I tried salting the slugs. I think table salt must have been the wrong choice! They slipped their "skins" and kept going! I thought salt was supposed to make them "slime to death", but it didn't work that year! That is why I now just use the egg shells and that works for me.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Next are a few days of pictures from the Hawaii Tropical Botanical Garden. It was created by Dan Lutkenhouse who purchased a 17 acre parcel of land without knowing what he would do with it. When purchased, it was overgrown and an impenetrable judge. It took eight years, but he, his assistant and two helpers worked with picks, shovels, and chain saws to clear paths through the jungle. All this was done by hand to avoid disturbing the natural environment or destroying valuable plants. They had to work slow to avoid a heat stroke or dehydration.
> 
> The garden opened in 1984. rails were hewn from hard lava rock with picks and shovels. To keep the soil from compacting and the natural beauty from being destroyed, no tractors were used; excess rock was removed and gravel brought in by wheelbarrow. Mr. Lutkenhouse followed the contours of the land in designing the Garden trails, which curve and wind their way throughout the jungle. Gradually, secret landscapes revealed themselves. It took years of carefully clearing the jungle before Mr. Lutkenhouse discovered the crown jewel of the Garden - a three-tiered waterfall said to be the most beautiful in all Hawaii. It opened in 1984. I must say it is one of the most beautiful places I have ever seen.
> 
> Now quoting from the website. "Though Mr. Lutkenhouse has no formal botanical training, with his love of nature he has created a living tapestry in keeping with the intimate nature of the site. Subtle vistas unfold as you meander along the Garden paths. Patterned foliage and brilliantly colored flowers invite close inspection, enticing you further into the mysteries of the jungle. This is the allure of paradise. The Hawaiians have a word for it - aina, or "the spirit of the land." Mr.Lutkenhouse, himself, has chosen the location of every plant and tree introduced to the Garden. From the Lily Lake Vista, more species of plants can be seen in one place than anywhere else on earth. Over 110 species have been counted within this vista, most planted by Mr. Lutkenhouse and his staff."


Absolutely beautiful! Such bright and vibrant colors.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> Pity it's a tad late in the season or I'd offer to take over the growing of the peppers. Now that I'm away from my 'sampling' squirrel. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


I hear you! That is why I am about ready to chuck the whole crop! I usually have good results from peppers, but not this year.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> Barbara, what a lovely botanical garden. Thanks for the visit and tour.
> 
> Been busy knitting. Making a dent in the stash, almost 1/2 a tote so far and have 3 hats, 3 cowls, 1 scarf and found a start of an lap robe. It is pink and black granny squares. There is some black yarn but no more pink and I doubt it can be matched. It feels like the yarn that used to be packaged in kits back in the 70's. The colors remind me of Bobby sockers, poodle skirts, scarves or neck kerchieves, sweater sets, and rock and roll.
> Found it in a trash bag of donated yarn along with some very bulky yarn with no label. The needles in it were size 8 but it was really tight. I find 13 (8 mm) tight and 15 a little loose but it will make a few fluffy cowls, large stitch caps or a scaft. I can get a simple hat from 1 skein. And make it in a couple of days. :sm01:


You are welcome Tricia.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Love all the reds!


They are gorgeous, I agree!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

linda09 said:


> hem less annoying
> 
> We all have days like that from time to time - doesn't make them less annoying.
> 
> :sm03:


Good news is that the new mattress pad fits. YAY!????????????????


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> Barbara, of course you can vent here, that's what friends are for, to be good listeners.
> And that garden must be truly amazing in person. I am really looking forward to more pictures.


Awww, thanks Chris.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Good news is that the new mattress pad fits. YAY!????????????????


Finally success! :sm24:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> There was one year I tried salting the slugs. I think table salt must have been the wrong choice! They slipped their "skins" and kept going! I thought salt was supposed to make them "slime to death", but it didn't work that year! That is why I now just use the egg shells and that works for me.


I saved egg shells all winter & put the around the tomatoes but didn't realize how bad they would get this year & they are into everything else. So far, any I salted certainly slimed to death


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Great pictures from Hawaii, I would love to see those garden.
Have any of you visited Buchart Gardens in Victoria, BC, they are made around an old gravel pit, truly amazing


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Well, this is just too many pages to catch up, so I am just going to jump in here. We had a wonderful time. We survived 3 thunderstorms about 1-2 hours long, snug and dry in out tent. Not much sleeping was accomplished though. We got back on Tues morning and have been playing catch up all week.

I have seen some of your pictures, Barbara. They are wonderful. It must have been an amazing trip.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Absolutely beautiful! Such bright and vibrant colors.


Thank you, JanetLee and Pam.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Well, this is just too many pages to catch up, so I am just going to jump in here. We had a wonderful time. We survived 3 thunderstorms about 1-2 hours long, snug and dry in out tent. Not much sleeping was accomplished though. We got back on Tues morning and have been playing catch up all week.
> 
> I have seen some of your pictures, Barbara. They are wonderful. It must have been an amazing trip.


A very touching photo, Bev!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Great pictures from Hawaii, I would love to see those garden.
> Have any of you visited Buchart Gardens in Victoria, BC, they are made around an old gravel pit, truly amazing


We did go there. What a gorgeous place!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Well, this is just too many pages to catch up, so I am just going to jump in here. We had a wonderful time. We survived 3 thunderstorms about 1-2 hours long, snug and dry in out tent. Not much sleeping was accomplished though. We got back on Tues morning and have been playing catch up all week.
> 
> I have seen some of your pictures, Barbara. They are wonderful. It must have been an amazing trip.


Oh, such a sweet picture. Thanks re the pictures.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I saved egg shells all winter & put the around the tomatoes but didn't realize how bad they would get this year & they are into everything else. So far, any I salted certainly slimed to death


Forgot I had 2 containers of crushed eggshells saved and made rings around the tomato and chard plants. How finely do you crush your shells?

I have salted slugs that hitchhike into the house and they die very quickly. Don't like doing it though.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Barbara--yea for the mattress cover problem getting resolved.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Well, this is just too many pages to catch up, so I am just going to jump in here. We had a wonderful time. We survived 3 thunderstorms about 1-2 hours long, snug and dry in out tent. Not much sleeping was accomplished though. We got back on Tues morning and have been playing catch up all week.
> 
> I have seen some of your pictures, Barbara. They are wonderful. It must have been an amazing trip.


Sounds overall like a great vacation. Wonderful photo! :sm02:


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

There's a 3rd variation now of the Eloomanator pattern...which brings my expected 24 squares down to 18 of each pattern. Whew!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Forgot I had 2 containers of crushed eggshells saved and made rings around the tomato and chard plants. How finely do you crush your shells?
> 
> I have salted slugs that hitchhike into the house and they die very quickly. Don't like doing it though.


I didn't crush them too fine, just squished then a bit & sprinkled about. So far I think they are helping.
Janetlee, how much did you crush yours?
My DH suggested I buy some oyster shell at the farm supply store, they have it for feeding chickens to make egg shells harder.
I don't feel the least bit guilty salting the slimy little buggers????

Better get off to bed as I'm to be in town at 9:00 for a pie making bee at the church 100+ pies to make for the Blueberry Festival the next day, we are having a tea & pie sale as a fund raiser for the church.
The Blueberry festival on Sat.is a big outdoor market, car show & entertainment on the Main Street of town,
It starts tomorrow night with an ethnic supper, booths with French, German, Ukrainian & Chinese food available followed by a dance which I won't be going to.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Babalou said:


> Good news is that the new mattress pad fits. YAY!????????????????


Great! I was following the story with fingers crossed :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> Well, this is just too many pages to catch up, so I am just going to jump in here. We had a wonderful time. We survived 3 thunderstorms about 1-2 hours long, snug and dry in out tent. Not much sleeping was accomplished though. We got back on Tues morning and have been playing catch up all week.
> 
> I have seen some of your pictures, Barbara. They are wonderful. It must have been an amazing trip.


That is so cute :sm24:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev--you must have a really good tent. My memories of tents in rain is they always had a leak.


Bonnie--that is a good idea to buy large bags of oyster shell. Sure beats having to eat all those eggs. I am not a big egg eater so it takes a long time to accumulate large amounts of the shells. I ground some up in a little seed grinder but also had some just pounded down but coarser in texture. Will see what they do, particularly with the chard which had been seriously decimated. I treated the tomatoes with a remedy for slugs and did not see any new damage yesterday but the remedy does not work for snails. Next year will try a different one that was suggested to me too late to order it. Will be harder to see if the egg shells work but given the snail damage to the chard that may be where the evidence will be. 

Had an idea to plant with plastic skirts around the plants next year and put the eggshells on top of it. Hopefully the eggshells will last for a long time that way instead of getting buried into the soil which happens pretty quickly.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks all for the comments on my mom and baby. 

Tanya, Gary really sets up well. Our tent has a rain fly, then there are two tarps tied together that goes over the tent sideways to protect the side windows and finally, a large one from back to front and out over the picnic table.  Our large one blew back in one storm, but the rest stayed up and kept us dry.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks all for the comments on my mom and baby.
> 
> Tanya, Gary really sets up well. Our tent has a rain fly, then there are two tarps tied together that goes over the tent sideways to protect the side windows and finally, a large one from back to front and out over the picnic table.  Our large one blew back in one storm, but the rest stayed up and kept us dry.


Excellent! Lots of good fun and memories.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks all for the comments on my mom and baby.
> 
> Tanya, Gary really sets up well. Our tent has a rain fly, then there are two tarps tied together that goes over the tent sideways to protect the side windows and finally, a large one from back to front and out over the picnic table.  Our large one blew back in one storm, but the rest stayed up and kept us dry.


That looks snug :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

My main WIP, as it is now- at the end of day 4 - WFR pattern about to start second wedge of lace short rows.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> My main WIP, as it is now- at the end of day 4 - WFR pattern about to start second wedge of lace short rows.


It is very lovely :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> It is very lovely :sm24:


Thank you Norma!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> It is very lovely :sm24:


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Sorry about your bedding saga. Hopefully you will resolve it soon.

Sue


Babalou said:


> Yesterday was a bit of a bust for me. Started the day by going to my craft group meeting to make beaded bracelets with paracord pieces. I made one a bit small to give it to my granddaughter. Then, my friend and I drove up to the church where our organization holds their monthly meetings. We usually have 80 or so attend the meeting and the church is the only place big enough. My friend and I are the program coordinators for the September meeting and it is one in which members can have a table to sell things they make. We call it "Show Our Stuff". The donation for the table space is $10 and we give that to our Benevolence Fund. So far, 25 people have signed up and we needed to count the tables available at the church and spacing. I have some big heavy Manila paper that I write their names on (we did this last year, too) and where they will be located. Got that count done, then came home to make the place cards taking specific requests into account, like needing wall space for photography, etc., calling people to make sure they bring their own table.
> 
> After that I had to finish up the lavender scrub I plan to sell. Just needed to put cute labels on the jars, and still need to tie a ribbon around it and a little organza bag with lavender cut from my plants. I am thinking of selling some of my scarves and shawls that I love to make but don't seem to wear much. People always ask if I sell my things. This could be their chance to buy them, but I am not giving them away price wise. I like to use good yarn and even a cowl kit I bought that I might sell was $35. But, I need to get that ready today because we leave on Sunday and won't be back until 9/6 and the meeting is on the 7th. Cutting it a bit close.
> 
> ...


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

That looks such an inviting place, Barbara. I love those exotic flowers.

Sue


Babalou said:


> Next are a few days of pictures from the Hawaii Tropical Botanical Garden. It was created by Dan Lutkenhouse who purchased a 17 acre parcel of land without knowing what he would do with it. When purchased, it was overgrown and an impenetrable judge. It took eight years, but he, his assistant and two helpers worked with picks, shovels, and chain saws to clear paths through the jungle. All this was done by hand to avoid disturbing the natural environment or destroying valuable plants. They had to work slow to avoid a heat stroke or dehydration.
> 
> The garden opened in 1984. rails were hewn from hard lava rock with picks and shovels. To keep the soil from compacting and the natural beauty from being destroyed, no tractors were used; excess rock was removed and gravel brought in by wheelbarrow. Mr. Lutkenhouse followed the contours of the land in designing the Garden trails, which curve and wind their way throughout the jungle. Gradually, secret landscapes revealed themselves. It took years of carefully clearing the jungle before Mr. Lutkenhouse discovered the crown jewel of the Garden - a three-tiered waterfall said to be the most beautiful in all Hawaii. It opened in 1984. I must say it is one of the most beautiful places I have ever seen.
> 
> Now quoting from the website. "Though Mr. Lutkenhouse has no formal botanical training, with his love of nature he has created a living tapestry in keeping with the intimate nature of the site. Subtle vistas unfold as you meander along the Garden paths. Patterned foliage and brilliantly colored flowers invite close inspection, enticing you further into the mysteries of the jungle. This is the allure of paradise. The Hawaiians have a word for it - aina, or "the spirit of the land." Mr.Lutkenhouse, himself, has chosen the location of every plant and tree introduced to the Garden. From the Lily Lake Vista, more species of plants can be seen in one place than anywhere else on earth. Over 110 species have been counted within this vista, most planted by Mr. Lutkenhouse and his staff."


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Barbara, Glad you had success in finding a fit.

Sue


Babalou said:


> Good news is that the new mattress pad fits. YAY!????????????????


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Beautiful pic, Bev. Glad you had a great time. We got back on Saturday from the beach too, and still trying to get back to normal.

Sue


eshlemania said:


> Well, this is just too many pages to catch up, so I am just going to jump in here. We had a wonderful time. We survived 3 thunderstorms about 1-2 hours long, snug and dry in out tent. Not much sleeping was accomplished though. We got back on Tues morning and have been playing catch up all week.
> 
> I have seen some of your pictures, Barbara. They are wonderful. It must have been an amazing trip.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

That is looking good, Julie.

Sue


Lurker 2 said:


> My main WIP, as it is now- at the end of day 4 - WFR pattern about to start second wedge of lace short rows.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I am making very slow knitting progress at present. Since our return from the beach I have gotten into doing some drawing and colouring. I think it was seeing all the natural beauty in Newfoundland that got me inspired. I would really like to go back (have hinted to my DH that next summer might be nice). Really it is an ideal place to visit in the summer to get away from the heat and humidity. 

As for the drawing, I found a set of drawing pencils and coloured pencils that my father gave me over 50 years. That they were barely used tells you how little interest I had in them then. On the other hand there must have been a reason why I have kept them all these years. They are well travelled, starting out in Australia, then to England and finally to US. I looked online at the drawing pencils and the company that made them began in mid 1700's and still does artists' supplies. 

Anyway this is what is piquing my interest at present, rather than knitting all the time, and I have to confess that I am enjoying it and finding it very relaxing. 

Sue


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Barbara--yea for the mattress cover problem getting resolved.


Thankfully! Only had to completely make the bed 4 times this week. ????


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> There's a 3rd variation now of the Eloomanator pattern...which brings my expected 24 squares down to 18 of each pattern. Whew!


That is a nice save!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I didn't crush them too fine, just squished then a bit & sprinkled about. So far I think they are helping.
> Janetlee, how much did you crush yours?
> My DH suggested I buy some oyster shell at the farm supply store, they have it for feeding chickens to make egg shells harder.
> I don't feel the least bit guilty salting the slimy little buggers????
> ...


I want pie!????????????. It all sounds good.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Great! I was following the story with fingers crossed :sm24:


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> My main WIP, as it is now- at the end of day 4 - WFR pattern about to start second wedge of lace short rows.


Four days! You are fast and it is looking really nice. Those colors are so peaceful.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Sorry about your bedding saga. Hopefully you will resolve it soon.
> 
> Sue


We think we have solved the bedspread issue, too. We had ours made at Pendleton and now it is not wide enough. Rats! So, we thought of adding fabric around the sides and foot of the spread to make it long enough as it was a big investment in the first place. Then add to it that we had pillow shams made and two chairs and an ottoman in the adjoining sitting room covered in it, too. Pendleton quit making the pattern we have. A bit of a dilemma. I decide to just check one more time to see if I could find matching fabric online and Pendleton is making a special anniversary blanket in our pattern. Im checking with our furniture maker to see if they can get it at a discount. The old spread will move to the guest bedroom. Whew!

Thank you, too, about the Hawaii pictures.

Interesting about your drawing pencils. What kind are they? It is so nice you have had them all this time. I have purchased a few coloring books and pencils and bought one that is a dot-to-dot. I like that one, too.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Tanya thanks for the links.. that is very interesting how he adds the new color and very effective.. I don't know why but I love to watch other people knit.. :sm01:

Barbara we have days like that too... it sounds like you were so busy that you weren't totally thinking straight... or it just never occurred to you that the length was going to be different.. at least you don't have to travel 3 hours to get it fixed.. The pictures are beautiful.. I love the red flowers.. I look forward to more!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Good Morning all... Lots of pretty pictures... Bev the deer and baby are so cute... and your camp site is very nice... here we don't get to many warm days so we don't need a tarp like that but it sure does look like it would make a great area to stay dry in... The first camping trip we took our son on after we adopted him there was a big thunderstorm.. it was terrible.. he had the tent right next to us with our doors facing each other.. and my Golden Retriever was with him and she tore a hole in his tent to be between the two so she could protect us all.. :sm01: she was a great dog... but it was raining and thundering so bad we couldn't get him in our tent!! he was fine but it was still so scary for all of us.. all our other camping trips were not nearly as rough as that one.. 

Julie I really like your progress.. it looks like a great pattern and the yarn is perfect for it!! I bought that yarn with the gradient colors and now I don't know what I am going to do with it! LOL I am thinking of a few ideas though so when I decide I'll share.. 

Barbara have fun at the festival.. We use to go to them all the time because Joe is a musician and he would play music and I would do a little shopping and we would eat together... lots of fun.. 

Sue I would love to see your drawings.. I have a Adult Coloring book but have done very little with it.. I do enjoy it though... I need to keep my hands and mind busy and sometimes I just don't want to concentrate so hard... so I do other things like color or jewelry making.. I don't do much of anything though... mostly knit and crochet.. it goes in cycles.. 

Well I have to take the car in for servicing in a half hour.. I'll walk home.. I wish it was a tad bit more warm out there but we are having heavy fog most of the mornings lately.. yesterday when I was on the bridge I could only see the water right below me.. I called the office and told them to let the pilots know they need to talk to me if they are going under different parts of the bridge because visibility is near zero... they never gave that message and I was hopping mad when I got back in the shop.. LOL but it is almost over!!! YAY!!! I love it but it get tiring after several months... I just got my new scheduled and we are closing 2 hour earlier in a few weeks!! this means more dinners at home with Joe.. that is the toughest part.. we don't see much of each other during the Summer..  but we do have weekends together so that is good..


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Tanya thanks for the links.. that is very interesting how he adds the new color and very effective.. I don't know why but I love to watch other people knit.. :sm01:
> 
> Barbara we have days like that too... it sounds like you were so busy that you weren't totally thinking straight... or it just never occurred to you that the length was going to be different.. at least you don't have to travel 3 hours to get it fixed.. The pictures are beautiful.. I love the red flowers.. I look forward to more!


Thanks, Ronie. It is all fixed now!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Beautiful pic, Bev. Glad you had a great time. We got back on Saturday from the beach too, and still trying to get back to normal.
> 
> Sue


Oh, Sue, I well understand that 'trying to get back to normal' part.  We got back on Tues morning at 3am and hit the ground running, cleaning Tues afternoon and evening. We are still trying to catch up on our sleep.  Thanks for the pic comment. Enjoy exploring a different aspect of your artistry. 

Julie, I love your 'Waiting for Rain'. Those colors are going to be very nice.

Thanks, Norma. When Gary sets up camp, he goes for snug.  You should have seen the site for the storm after the one that blew the top tarp off, we laid down the poles and wrapped the tarp around the outside picnic table to be sure it wouldn't happen again.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> That is looking good, Julie.
> 
> Sue


Thank you Sue- I really appreciate the comment coming from such fine lace knitters as yourself and Norma!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I am making very slow knitting progress at present. Since our return from the beach I have gotten into doing some drawing and colouring. I think it was seeing all the natural beauty in Newfoundland that got me inspired. I would really like to go back (have hinted to my DH that next summer might be nice). Really it is an ideal place to visit in the summer to get away from the heat and humidity.
> 
> As for the drawing, I found a set of drawing pencils and coloured pencils that my father gave me over 50 years. That they were barely used tells you how little interest I had in them then. On the other hand there must have been a reason why I have kept them all these years. They are well travelled, starting out in Australia, then to England and finally to US. I looked online at the drawing pencils and the company that made them began in mid 1700's and still does artists' supplies.
> 
> ...


And hopefully the problems you've had are resolving while you give the 'knitting system' of muscles etc., a rest. Lovely to have the connection back to your father.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Four days! You are fast and it is looking really nice. Those colors are so peaceful.


I have little to distract me, Barbara, when I sit down to knit- I often am starting around 3 in the afternoon and knit through to about 7 -7-30p.m., only the insidious ache in my hip will stop me from time to time. There are some on our Lace Party who have far greater out put than do I- but thanks, Barbara! And I do agree about the colours of the yarn- Desiree tells me she wanted to achieve a hand spun look- that I think she has achieved!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Good Morning all... Lots of pretty pictures... Bev the deer and baby are so cute... and your camp site is very nice... here we don't get to many warm days so we don't need a tarp like that but it sure does look like it would make a great area to stay dry in... The first camping trip we took our son on after we adopted him there was a big thunderstorm.. it was terrible.. he had the tent right next to us with our doors facing each other.. and my Golden Retriever was with him and she tore a hole in his tent to be between the two so she could protect us all.. :sm01: she was a great dog... but it was raining and thundering so bad we couldn't get him in our tent!! he was fine but it was still so scary for all of us.. all our other camping trips were not nearly as rough as that one..
> 
> Julie I really like your progress.. it looks like a great pattern and the yarn is perfect for it!! I bought that yarn with the gradient colors and now I don't know what I am going to do with it! LOL I am thinking of a few ideas though so when I decide I'll share..
> 
> ...


Thank you, Ronie! I love how the blues are toning dark enough to be a lowering rain filled sky- so typical of the Scottish inspiration!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Oh, Sue, I well understand that 'trying to get back to normal' part.  We got back on Tues morning at 3am and hit the ground running, cleaning Tues afternoon and evening. We are still trying to catch up on our sleep.  Thanks for the pic comment. Enjoy exploring a different aspect of your artistry.
> 
> Julie, I love your 'Waiting for Rain'. Those colors are going to be very nice.
> 
> Thanks, Norma. When Gary sets up camp, he goes for snug.  You should have seen the site for the storm after the one that blew the top tarp off, we laid down the poles and wrapped the tarp around the outside picnic table to be sure it wouldn't happen again.


Thank you, Bev- I am so glad you had a lovely time away, even if a bit stormy- it is great to have you back with us!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev--did not see the deer pic and after seeing it mentioned had to back track to find it. Pics come in so delayed some times that I am 2 pages ahead before realizing I missed something.
It is a special pic.

Sue--it really takes a few days to settle back in and you have been traveling so much. It is interesting seeing all the adult coloring books coming onto the market. Some of them are quite spectacular. Seems like a very relaxing activity. 

Have a new visitor today--a black butterfly with yellow stripe along the edge. Will see if I captured it as it rested on the carpet. Have several windows opened in hope it will exit safely.

Humidity is so high now that moving is getting very hard. The bit of shower we got seemed to make it worse. So not in garden today but did freeze several bags of chard, turnip greens and kale. The slugs are penetrating the remaining cabbages it seems so big PIA. I have salted them soundly in retaliation to their invasiveness. Good to keep a can of cheap kosher salt nearby. I am not optimistic about having a large amount of tomatoes or peppers this year despite all the plants put in. May try to buy a bushel of tomatoes this year as last yr I was out of them by December. Organic farmer selling at $.70/lb for 50# lots. Excellent price for organic produce. Need to ask my other homestead farmer what she can do for me. I will even buy her damaged ones as they are just fine once the bad spots are cut out. They will make great sauce, so why not take them if available.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

2012 and this move in 2016 have been basically gardenless...though I do have Sage and Spicy-globe Basil this year.

Tanya probably wouldn't be surprised...but I've clipped the basil down to 2 inches (soil to pot rim height) and it's bushed out even MORE! The same can be said for one stand of the Sage. We have larger paper plates now...but I still need a modest # per plant "trimming". :sm24:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> 2012 and this move in 2016 have been basically gardenless...though I do have Sage and Spicy-globe Basil this year.
> 
> Tanya probably wouldn't be surprised...but I've clipped the basil down to 2 inches (soil to pot rim height) and it's bushed out even MORE! The same can be said for one stand of the Sage. We have larger paper plates now...but I still need a modest # per plant "trimming". :sm24:


True, basil likes to be clipped and so does sage. Good that have something growing, green and delicious.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

More pictures today from the tropical garden. The orchid is just like the one we ordered from the orchid farm there.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> More pictures today from the tropical garden. The orchid is just like the one we ordered from the orchid farm there.


Strong similarity (to be expected) between the Tiki God and Maori carving. Interesting photos again, thanks Barbara's DH!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Barbara--that vertical cranberry red plant in the first pic is just too fascinating. The others are all beautiful. What a joy to have spent so much time in that gorgeous environment.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Barbara--that vertical cranberry red plant in the first pic is just too fascinating. The others are all beautiful. What a joy to have spent so much time in that gorgeous environment.


It was hard to leave!


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Beautiful pics Barbara .I like orchids .Late DH bought me one which has never been without a flower since I received it .What a bind with the bedding .I find it totally exhausting changing the bed alone .I keep thinking of sleeping in the single but like to spread myself out !
Great to see you back Bev and pleased that Gary looks after you well while camping .TY for the pics .
Julie ,the knitting is superb and looking very apt in those shades of blue .
Ronie ..sure you will be relieved to be working shorter hours and spending more time with Joe .
I have grown tomatoes but found that all the work involved wasn't worth it as they were usually ready when cheap in the shops .


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb said:


> Beautiful pics Barbara .I like orchids .Late DH bought me one which has never been without a flower since I received it .What a bind with the bedding .I find it totally exhausting changing the bed alone .I keep thinking of sleeping in the single but like to spread myself out !
> Great to see you back Bev and pleased that Gary looks after you well while camping .TY for the pics .
> Julie ,the knitting is superb and looking very apt in those shades of blue .
> Ronie ..sure you will be relieved to be working shorter hours and spending more time with Joe .
> I have grown tomatoes but found that all the work involved wasn't worth it as they were usually ready when cheap in the shops .


Thank you Ann! I felt it was very appropriate!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Good Morning all... Lots of pretty pictures... Bev the deer and baby are so cute... and your camp site is very nice... here we don't get to many warm days so we don't need a tarp like that but it sure does look like it would make a great area to stay dry in... The first camping trip we took our son on after we adopted him there was a big thunderstorm.. it was terrible.. he had the tent right next to us with our doors facing each other.. and my Golden Retriever was with him and she tore a hole in his tent to be between the two so she could protect us all.. :sm01: she was a great dog... but it was raining and thundering so bad we couldn't get him in our tent!! he was fine but it was still so scary for all of us.. all our other camping trips were not nearly as rough as that one..
> 
> Julie I really like your progress.. it looks like a great pattern and the yarn is perfect for it!! I bought that yarn with the gradient colors and now I don't know what I am going to do with it! LOL I am thinking of a few ideas though so when I decide I'll share..
> 
> ...


I think you must have a lot of fog there. We have been to Oregon a fe times, twice we have been over that big badge at the mouth of the Columbia River & I wanted to take photos, both times it was so foggy I couldn't see a thing.
Can I be nosey & ask what your job is?


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Babalou said:


> More pictures today from the tropical garden. The orchid is just like the one we ordered from the orchid farm there.


Those are fabulous photos :sm24:


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Those are fabulous photos :sm24:


Thank you, Norma. Tomorrow will be my last post as we leave at the crack of dawn Sunday morning to head for Yosemite.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Barbara, lovely photo again, such amazing flowers.

I'm just home from pie making, we did 174 pies, there were 15 of us. I'm about Tuckered out from all the rolling, kind of hard on my bad shoulder. I brought 10 home to bake, hope they don't boil all over my oven. I sure hope it's a nice day tomorrow so most of the pies sell. I'm not sure how they count but it's been said that sometimes the festival brings 5000 people to our town of 900


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Barbara, lovely photo again, such amazing flowers.
> 
> I'm just home from pie making, we did 174 pies, there were 15 of us. I'm about Tuckered out from all the rolling, kind of hard on my bad shoulder. I brought 10 home to bake, hope they don't boil all over my oven. I sure hope it's a nice day tomorrow so most of the pies sell. I'm not sure how they count but it's been said that sometimes the festival brings 5000 people to our town of 900


WOW! 174 pies. No wonder your shoulder hurts.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Does anyone know who has the next LP?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> It was hard to leave!


Undoubtedly :sm02:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Does anyone know who has the next LP?


Toni will!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bonnie--Nice that people did those pies collectively. What a chore! Hope the sale goes well.
Sorry your shoulder is bad. Know about that kind of pain. Do you have a good herbal ointment to rub in for relief? I always use Arnica oil or ointment or my Low level laser. But Tea tree ointment can be good.

Barbara--another venture. My you are traveling this summer. I am exhausted reading about all the traveling. Hope Yosemite is as fun and exciting as your other trips.

Ann--growing your own tomatoes is such fun when you can bite into a fresh, juicy one that you have grown and without chemicals. One organic farmer just posted they will be selling organic tomatoes at $.70/lb when ordering 50#. Almost thought about it since there is no way I will have enough tomatoes this year. Decided to drive over to the organic homesteader to see if she had some damaged one she would let me have cheap. Took about 15# for $5. The humongous one I cut open is a Golden Brandywine and it is just too good. Will cook a bunch into sauce and freeze it for the winter, but saving a couple for fresh eating. Only my cherries and paste tomatoes are producing now so having a table tomato is just so nice. Will go back and get more in about a week. This woman is so very generous with her produce and prices. i l like supporting her.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Here is the visitor I had this a.m.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Babalou said:


> Thank you, Norma. Tomorrow will be my last post as we leave at the crack of dawn Sunday morning to head for Yosemite.


Barbara -- let me one of the first to thank you for such a wonderful 2 weeks. I've got the next two weeks and agreed to do them as a WIP session, but following you and Tricia, I'm going to feel like a dud. Trying to think of something exciting to add, but so far inspiration hasn't struck. I'll be posting the new thread Sunday am.

Have a great trip to Yosemite.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Bev--did not see the deer pic and after seeing it mentioned had to back track to find it. Pics come in so delayed some times that I am 2 pages ahead before realizing I missed something. It is a special pic.


Thanks, Tanya. I was so tickled to get it.  Lovely butterfly!

It's good to be back, Julie. 

More lovely pics, Barbara. Amazing flowers.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Tanya. I was so tickled to get it.  Lovely butterfly!
> 
> It's good to be back, Julie.
> 
> More lovely pics, Barbara. Amazing flowers.


And as I said, it is great having you back!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Those are fabulous photos :sm24:


Ditto! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Here is the visitor I had this a.m.


So pretty! :sm02:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Barbara -- let me one of the first to thank you for such a wonderful 2 weeks. I've got the next two weeks and agreed to do them as a WIP session, but following you and Tricia, I'm going to feel like a dud. Trying to think of something exciting to add, but so far inspiration hasn't struck. I'll be posting the new thread Sunday am.
> 
> Have a great trip to Yosemite.


And let me thank you as well, Barbara! It's been wonderful hearing about and seeing the photos of your trip. :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I didn't crush them too fine, just squished then a bit & sprinkled about. So far I think they are helping.
> Janetlee, how much did you crush yours?
> My DH suggested I buy some oyster shell at the farm supply store, they have it for feeding chickens to make egg shells harder.
> I don't feel the least bit guilty salting the slimy little buggers????
> ...


Most of mine are crushed fairly small. The guy at the feed/coop store said that the more edges there are the more they will be cut and the faster they will die.

I save all of mine and put them out several times during the summer. Of course the birds like the shells also! Looks so funny seeing them eating the shells, but I can understand they would want the calcium, etc., from the shells for their own shells. :sm09:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks all for the comments on my mom and baby.
> 
> Tanya, Gary really sets up well. Our tent has a rain fly, then there are two tarps tied together that goes over the tent sideways to protect the side windows and finally, a large one from back to front and out over the picnic table.  Our large one blew back in one storm, but the rest stayed up and kept us dry.


Nice setup! Looks like you have pretty much everything you need! :sm24:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> My main WIP, as it is now- at the end of day 4 - WFR pattern about to start second wedge of lace short rows.


Julie, that is looking great! Love those colors. :sm24:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

tamarque said:


> True, basil likes to be clipped and so does sage. Good that have something growing, green and delicious.


My rosemary also seems to like being clipped. I will clip off a couple of pieces when I go out on my hikes to discourage the mosquitoes. And yes, it does work! I have three rosemary plants and they are getting huge again.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Babalou said:


> More pictures today from the tropical garden. The orchid is just like the one we ordered from the orchid farm there.


Beautiful photographs! And what a colorful bird.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Here is the visitor I had this a.m.


What a lovely visitor! All of ours are white for some reason.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Barbara -- let me one of the first to thank you for such a wonderful 2 weeks. I've got the next two weeks and agreed to do them as a WIP session, but following you and Tricia, I'm going to feel like a dud. Trying to think of something exciting to add, but so far inspiration hasn't struck. I'll be posting the new thread Sunday am.
> 
> Have a great trip to Yosemite.


Definitely thanks for all the lovely photographs! What a beautiful place you live in. So lucky!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Julie, that is looking great! Love those colors. :sm24:


Thank you JanetLee! Going a BIT SLOWLY TODAY(ooops) Have been busy cooking, and also it was my task today to start the _Knitting Tea Party_ for Sam who is having a break in Seattle. It all takes time!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Also a big thank you to Barbara for her tour around Hawaii- I have a number of friends who live there- and it is interesting to see more of their islands.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thank you, Barbara for such an interesting your of Hawaii. I do hope you enjoy your Yosemite trip.

Sue


Lurker 2 said:


> Also a big thank you to Barbara for her tour around Hawaii- I have a number of friends who live there- and it is interesting to see more of their islands.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Bev, very cute picture of the deer. And an excellent set up to keep your tents dry. 

I am so tired this evening that I can't even remember what I wanted to comment on. I will be going straight to bed as soon as I te

Barbara thanks for your tour of Hawaii. And so glad the bed fiasco is over. Enjoy your vacation. 

Love your little visitor with the yellow outline Tanya.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Oops double post


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Here is the visitor I had this a.m.


What a beauty and fantastic picture! And, yes, we are traveling a lot. Just have the bug right now.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Barbara -- let me one of the first to thank you for such a wonderful 2 weeks. I've got the next two weeks and agreed to do them as a WIP session, but following you and Tricia, I'm going to feel like a dud. Trying to think of something exciting to add, but so far inspiration hasn't struck. I'll be posting the new thread Sunday am.
> 
> Have a great trip to Yosemite.


Thank you, DeEtta, and I think you are one of the last people anyone would call a dud!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Tanya. I was so tickled to get it.  Lovely butterfly!
> 
> It's good to be back, Julie.
> 
> More lovely pics, Barbara. Amazing flowers.


Thanks, Bev, Julie and Sue.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> And let me thank you as well, Barbara! It's been wonderful hearing about and seeing the photos of your trip. :sm24: :sm24:


Thank you, Pam. I'll try to finish up with some special ones tomorrow.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Beautiful photographs! And what a colorful bird.


Thank you. We tried to get it to talk, but no dice.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Babalou said:


> Welcome Mossstitch. We are glad to have you. If you want to share, let us know a little about you. You will learn about all of us if you follow the party.


Welcome from me too Mossstitch. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

kaixixang said:


> http://www.rareseeds.com/store/vegetables/okra/
> 30 varieties offered by Rareseeds! Now I'm a bit hungry for some fried okra with hot sauce/cayenne!
> 
> #20 thread (I hope), #11 needle/hook, and it's 4.25 inches. :sm24:


Lovely doily Karen. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

LinaJO said:


> Well, hi, I've been wanting to join one of your lace parties since it was suggested to me by one of your members. I've been working on the lace workshop but had to take a break to make something for the very ill daughter of a friend...a WIP party sounds just right for me to start with!


Hi LinaJO, welcome to the LP, I'm sure you will love it here. It's a wonderful group!!! ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

dragonflylace said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-418518-1.html
> 
> Did you all see this lovely Shetland Piece this morning. It is from one of Elizabeth Lovick's books...There are two books with almost the exact title...one is The Magic of Shetland Lace Knitting and the other is "Magical Shetland Lace Knitting" This Christening gown is from the "Magical"...title...unfortunatley not the one I own. Just thought you might want to take a look. I might look to see if my library has this second book.


I did see this, it's absolutely beautiful. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Babalou said:


> Thanks Ronie & DFL. We haven't been to Kauai but it is on our list. When we stayed in Maui, we could see Molokai from our condo. One morning, there was a triple rainbow. So pretty.
> 
> Today's pictures will be of Mauna Kea, one of Kona's or the Big Island as many call it, five volcanoes. It is the tallest mountain in the state with 13,802 feet or 4,207 meters above sea level and is the highest point in the state of Hawaii. If measured from the sea floor, it is 33,000 feet (10,000 meters) beating out Mount Everest as the world's tallest mountain from base to summit. Now dormant, it is about a million years old. Because of its high altitude, dry environment, and stable airflow, it is one of the best sites in the world for astronomical observation There are thirteen telescopes funded by eleven countries located at the summit. They are used for scientific research across the electromagnetic spectrum from visible light to radio. Thank you wikipedia for the description.
> 
> ...


I love the photos Barbara. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

run4fittness said:


> Here is one of my current WIPs. It is one of those mindless ones.
> 
> Yes, I dyed the yarn. It was an awful mustardy color. The yarn is Araucania, 100% merino wool, 139 yards. I will use most of it for the hat. I always leave a bit to send with the hat just in case there is a need to repairs.
> 
> Oh yes, I did the Kool Aid dyeing. I used two grapes and one cherry. Set it out in the sun for about an hour and ended up with this lovely combination.


Gorgeous yarn and hat JanetLee. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Welcome to all newcomers. I'm hoping I didn't miss anyone.????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Barbara, thanks for sharing your great Hawaii pics.
> 
> We arrived in the Outer Banks for a week's stay last night. The trip was ok until we arrived right town here where the traffic was horrendous, taking two hours for the last twenty miles. Now we are here we are relaxing and enjoying it. It is very hot. My oldest daughter, Jennifer, and my GD, Alexandra and I were out at sunrise this morning. I do enjoy seeing that. We also saw dolphins and collected shells. Late morning we were down at the beach a little while playing in the waves.
> 
> Sue


Beautiful photos Sue. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> The current WIP- _Waiting for Rain_ with the left overs from the Oatmeal Gansey- it will be nice and warm. I am afraid I am still working from the written instructions. I have come down with a heavy head cold - brain not functioning properly.


Looks gorgeous Julie. I'm hoping by now you are feeling better. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Babalou said:


> Aloha, today's photos will be of a drive down Ali'i Drive on the west side of the island to the southern tip. By the way, Ali'i, pronounced Ah-lee-ee, refers to the heridetary line of rulers, chief, queen, etc. One thing my sister taught me was that in the Hawaiian language, all the vowels are pronounced. Mahalo (thank you) for looking at my pictures.
> 
> The first few are of St. Benedict's Catholic Church, constructed around 1900. Interestingly enough, its address is on Painted Church Road, named for the frescoes inside.


Beautiful photos Barbara. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

annweb said:


> Super Julie.I fancy that pattern.Shake the cold off.
> Thanks Barbara for pics.
> The recent shawl.


It's beautiful Ann, I love the colour. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> DeEtta--great to hear you got everything packed up and delivered. Lots of luck with the pieces getting set up well and that you take some prizes


Same from me DeEtta. ????


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

RosD said:


> Gorgeous yarn and hat JanetLee. ????


Thank you! Hubby seems to be claiming the hat, which surprises me. I am just happy he likes it!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Belle1 said:


> On a brighter note, I've been playing around with a pattern that I stumbled across for using up scrap yarn. Basically it is a log cabin quilt design done in garter stitch. Thought this might be a good way to use up some more of that Caron Simply Soft that I want to purge from my stash.


Looks gorgeous DeEtta, a lovely way to use some stash. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That looks great but I can't imagine how long it will take to knit enough for a blanket, at least for me.
> I was gifted a garbage bag full of yarn, my friends aunt died & she doesn't knit, I decided since it was a gift, I would pay it forward. I've been knitting hats & mitts & donating them to the local school for kids who show up without any. This is the 4 th years, so far I've got 4 hats & 6 or of mitts, I'll take them to the school when the snow comes.


They will appreciate the hats and mitts Bonnie. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

run4fittness said:


> Thank you! Hubby seems to be claiming the hat, which surprises me. I am just happy he likes it!


I'm not surprised he's claiming it. It's a lovely hat!!! ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Babalou said:


> How about some turtles today? These were taken in the tide pool just outside our condo. Kathleen, my friend, is the person in the pictures. In the first picture, you can see the turtle's back. We were really rooting for the turtle to get on the rock. Such a challenge for them. The last picture is of black spiny sea urchins. You really don't want to step on them.


Gorgeous photos Barbara. I'm really enjoying your trip to Hawaii. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

sisu said:


> DeEtta, so glad you got your tablecloth packed and off to the fair. Sorry to hear about your neighbors and their wandering cows on your property. What a pain!
> Love your new stash busting blanket. Nice combination of colors.
> 
> Lots of wonderful color combos in that link Tricia - thanks.
> ...


Both are beautiful Caryn. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Actually got a bit of knitting done. It is a swatch of an Estonian type pattern by Megan Mills. There are lots of mistakes in this swatch but the pattern is a fun one to do and thought people would like to see it. I never worry about mistakes in swatches. They are done to let me see if I like doing the pattern and to explore the problems it may have for me. I tend to work them until I am comfortable with what it is about. The pattern is here:
> 
> http://megan.cc/EstonianStarflower


Gorgeous Tanya. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Belle1 said:


> Got another square done last night. I continue to think that using the same yarn for the centers as for the outside edges on the blocks (those edges will form a window frame around the blocks) will add the balance I think is needed. By rotating the colors in sequence, there is variety but balance, too. Looking forward to seeing more of this done. Some projects just seem to unfold into a final whole which may or may not match my mental image. Have to run -- today is the monthly girls day and I need to get a couple of pear tarts baked. The first one will be a chocolate pear tart and if I can get to the second it will be an almond pear tart. Catch up with all of you later.


The squares are gorgeous DeEtta, I love them!!! The tarts sound delicious. ????


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> What a lovely visitor! All of ours are white for some reason.


It is rare that I see real butterflies anymore. The little white ones I see are cabbage moths and their pre-butterfly states are harmful to gardens.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

I'm sorry I've not caught up on all the news. ???? Bev I think it was you who wanted this stitch pattern.????
P14


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Most of mine are crushed fairly small. The guy at the feed/coop store said that the more edges there are the more they will be cut and the faster they will die.
> 
> I save all of mine and put them out several times during the summer. Of course the birds like the shells also! Looks so funny seeing them eating the shells, but I can understand they would want the calcium, etc., from the shells for their own shells. :sm09:


That was my feeling, too, about the size of the eggshell pieces. Next bunch of shells I save will go thru the seed/coffee grinder. Many animals eat shells and bones. I think about the bones we give our dogs and cats.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> My rosemary also seems to like being clipped. I will clip off a couple of pieces when I go out on my hikes to discourage the mosquitoes. And yes, it does work! I have three rosemary plants and they are getting huge again.


Wish mine was getting big!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

A few more things. ????


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Hello and welcome to the new people. Let us know something about yourselves and, for sure, feel free to share pics of your work and whatever else you wish to share. We are a pretty chatty and supportive group here.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> A few more things. ????


Oh my goodness. You have enough to open a store :sm02: The look terrific. and love all the lavender color.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Looks gorgeous Julie. I'm hoping by now you are feeling better. ????


Thanks Ros!
I have great globs of catarrh coming away (excuse the TMI) so I guess that is signalling the end of the infection. At least nothing has been green.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> A few more things. ????


Just gorgeous, Ros- and so many of the little booties!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Oh my goodness. You have enough to open a store :sm02: The look terrific. and love all the lavender color.


Thank you Tanya. I received a request from Marianna Mel today to feature the Hug Boots on her pattern page, of course I said yes. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just gorgeous, Ros- and so many of the little booties!


Thank you Julie, they are addictive and I still want to knit them in every colour I have. They are a free pattern by Marianna Mel on Ravelry. Glad you are feeling better. ????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you Julie, they are addictive and I still want to knit them in every colour I have. They are a free pattern by Marianna Mel on Ravelry. Glad you are feeling better. ????


 :sm24: You always do end up doing multiples!!!!!!!!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you Julie, they are addictive and I still want to knit them in every colour I have. They are a free pattern by Marianna Mel on Ravelry. Glad you are feeling better. ????


Such a nice compliment from the designer.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Bonnie--Nice that people did those pies collectively. What a chore! Hope the sale goes well.
> Sorry your shoulder is bad. Know about that kind of pain. Do you have a good herbal ointment to rub in for relief? I always use Arnica oil or ointment or my Low level laser. But Tea tree ointment can be good.
> 
> Barbara--another venture. My you are traveling this summer. I am exhausted reading about all the traveling. Hope Yosemite is as fun and exciting as your other trips.
> ...


I have some Japanese mint oil I use for headaches & painful joints & also some Salonpas patches that work well. I have had rotator cuff repair surgery but it hasn't totally fixed it. Not sure why, my DH had the same surgery after he had an accident & hasn't had any pain since, I'm thinking maybe mine wasn't fixed because it had been left too leg before it was fixed.
I'm not familiar with Golden Brandywine tomatoes, are they a yellow variety? I have some yellow cherry tomatoes, can't remember the name off top of my head, but they are the sweetest ones I've ever tasted.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Most of mine are crushed fairly small. The guy at the feed/coop store said that the more edges there are the more they will be cut and the faster they will die.
> 
> I save all of mine and put them out several times during the summer. Of course the birds like the shells also! Looks so funny seeing them eating the shells, but I can understand they would want the calcium, etc., from the shells for their own shells. :sm09:


Thanks, I will crush them a little better next time I put them out. I brought home all the ones from the pie making bee so I have quite a bunch now.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> My rosemary also seems to like being clipped. I will clip off a couple of pieces when I go out on my hikes to discourage the mosquitoes. And yes, it does work! I have three rosemary plants and they are getting huge again.


Do you just carry the sprigs or crush the leaves & rub on?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RosD said:


> A few more things. ????


Wow! You've been very busy. They are all lovely.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you Tanya. I received a request from Marianna Mel today to feature the Hug Boots on her pattern page, of course I said yes. ????


Congratulations. She sure has some lovely patterns & you do such lovely work. Must be some very well dressed babies in your life.

Well, I must get off to be as I have to be in town to help set up the pie booth at 8:30


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Barbara, lovely photo again, such amazing flowers.
> 
> I'm just home from pie making, we did 174 pies, there were 15 of us. I'm about Tuckered out from all the rolling, kind of hard on my bad shoulder. I brought 10 home to bake, hope they don't boil all over my oven. I sure hope it's a nice day tomorrow so most of the pies sell. I'm not sure how they count but it's been said that sometimes the festival brings 5000 people to our town of 900


That is a lot of pies. I hope your efforts are awarded by raising lots of money :sm24:


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Bonie,hope your shoulder is easing and the pies sell well .The smell of baking must have been lovely.
Beautiful work Ros.
Glad your chest is clearing ,Julie .
Janet Lee ,I had never heard of Rosemary for mossies .They are cruel insects so it is good to find a deterrent.
Tanya ,your garden seems to have tormented you so much this year .My roses have suffered from saw fly .I had never had those before but they seem to have attacked a few bushes .Roses are very attractive but do get quite a few different bugs to control.It has just occurred to me that I have a wasps nest on the corner of the roof and maybe that is not helping .
De Etta ,I have every confidence in your ability to keep us interested with your skills .
Barbara .it has been a great insight into all the country and many thanks to DH and of course yourself .Make the most of any chance to travel as it may come to a point when you no longer can be bothered .


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tamarque said:


> Here is the visitor I had this a.m.


Lovely! DH thinks it is a Camberwell Beauty.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

RosD said:


> A few more things. ????


Fabulous and cute. Do we have a photo of Jackson :sm01:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: You always do end up doing multiples!!!!!!!!


Yes I do!!! I might need an intervention. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Such a nice compliment from the designer.


Thank you Tanya. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Wow! You've been very busy. They are all lovely.


Thank you Bonnie. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> That is a lot of pies. I hope your efforts are awarded by raising lots of money :sm24:


Wow!!! Same from me Bonnie. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

annweb said:


> Bonie,hope your shoulder is easing and the pies sell well .The smell of baking must have been lovely.
> Beautiful work Ros.
> Glad your chest is clearing ,Julie .
> Janet Lee ,I had never heard of Rosemary for mossies .They are cruel insects so it is good to find a deterrent.
> ...


Thank you Ann. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Fabulous and cute. Do we have a photo of Jackson :sm01:


Thank you Norma. Yes we do and because I like multiples, here he is. Jackson just loves water. The last photo is my darling GD Keira-Lee. ????????


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

RosD said:


> Thank you Norma. Yes we do and because I like multiples, here he is. Jackson just loves water. The last photo is my darling GD Keira-Lee. ????????


Those have made my day. Thank you and it is great to see you here :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Those have made my day. Thank you and it is great to see you here :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


Thank you Norma, they make my day too!!! I can't believe my little princess Keira-Lee is learning to drive!!!! Where does the time go? It's great to be here, I love my LP family. ????????????


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have some Japanese mint oil I use for headaches & painful joints & also some Salonpas patches that work well. I have had rotator cuff repair surgery but it hasn't totally fixed it. Not sure why, my DH had the same surgery after he had an accident & hasn't had any pain since, I'm thinking maybe mine wasn't fixed because it had been left too leg before it was fixed.
> I'm not familiar with Golden Brandywine tomatoes, are they a yellow variety? I have some yellow cherry tomatoes, can't remember the name off top of my head, but they are the sweetest ones I've ever tasted.


The tomatoes are a golden yellow-orange color and quite huge. Like many big tomatoes some of their shapes are turbin like or have other less than round figures.
I have planted yellow cherries and one a yellow pear shaped tiny tomato that was also very sweet. These little beauties can pack in a lot of great flavor.

Your surgery problem may be simply because a huge % of surgeries fail or only partially help. The medical industry puts out this image of perfection in their treatments but real statistics show quite the opposite but the public is socialized/conditions to believe in the white coats as infallible. Will spare you my rant on them. However, we are still fortunate to have access to holistic methods which can help and even heal us. Am not familiar with Salonpas patches.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

annweb said:


> Bonie,hope your shoulder is easing and the pies sell well .The smell of baking must have been lovely.
> Beautiful work Ros.
> Glad your chest is clearing ,Julie .
> Janet Lee ,I had never heard of Rosemary for mossies .They are cruel insects so it is good to find a deterrent.
> ...


My garden always torments me with its problems but it also gives me great pleasure and great exercise. However, the food that I do get is great and feeds me all year. And gardeners always love to talk about it, just like knitters.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Lovely! DH thinks it is a Camberwell Beauty.


Thank you. Wondered what it was and not had time to try and look it up. Am hoping it found its way out of the house and haven't seen it since yesterday afternoon.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you Norma. Yes we do and because I like multiples, here he is. Jackson just loves water. The last photo is my darling GD Keira-Lee. ????????


Had to laugh seeing him in his winter parka with sandals. And Kiera Lee is turning into a stunning young woman. They do grow up faster than we are ready.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Those have made my day. Thank you and it is great to see you here :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


My day, too, Ros! Thank you. Glad to see you back here. :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb said:


> Bonie,hope your shoulder is easing and the pies sell well .The smell of baking must have been lovely.
> Beautiful work Ros.
> Glad your chest is clearing ,Julie .
> Janet Lee ,I had never heard of Rosemary for mossies .They are cruel insects so it is good to find a deterrent.
> ...


 :sm24: Thanks Ann!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Yes I do!!! I might need an intervention. ????


Thanks for the giggle! :sm24: Do you really think it would work with such a determined case as yours!?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Those have made my day. Thank you and it is great to see you here :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


From me too! We've been in Photographic withdrawal from your beautiful youngster!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I think you must have a lot of fog there. We have been to Oregon a fe times, twice we have been over that big badge at the mouth of the Columbia River & I wanted to take photos, both times it was so foggy I couldn't see a thing.
> Can I be nosey & ask what your job is?


That Columbia River Gorge is quite a site and the most dangerous mouth of the river we have in the Pacific Northwest.. it takes a skilled Captain to maneuver it! So many horror story's of those who didn't make it... I have not doubt that it is mostly fogged in... but just like the Golden Gate Bridge which is the same as far as fog goes.. when it clears it is so beautiful...

I was a caregiver for the elderly for over 10 years and actually did volunteer work with the elderly for years before that... then when my last client past away I was done.. I needed a change and in this town jobs are hard to come by unless you want to clean rooms.. and I surely didn't want to do that... I have done it and its not my cup of tea.. LOL So I applied at the only gift shop in town thinking I would wait on customers.. tidy up the shop and stock the shelves.. Oh My Gosh was I wrong!!! It has to be the most physical and hard working job I have ever done... and the reason for the gift shop is the Jet Boat excursions up the Rogue River.. and when they are running we have to take pictures of them as they pass under our bridge.. that means driving up to the bridge several times a day.. we are at the south edge of the bridge but we still have to drive over it to park on the other side for the best photo opps... :sm01: This goes from May to October.. but we are only running full force with as many as 15 boats a day for a few months then we cut back to 6 to 9 boats a day.. in September.. and the shop doesn't stay open as late or do we need to be in as early.. YAY!! It is a fun job.. and I see people from all over the world.. but I like my Off Season hours much more.. LOL it also gives me more time to knit... which I don't do much when I am working so hard... 
Yesterday was my first of 4 days off!! and I fell asleep on the couch knitting while Joe fell asleep watching golf.. LOL then we woke up and got some things done.. but we are worn out.. I was asleep again by 9pm last night and of course up by 5am... a person only needs so much sleep right?? LOL


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Bonnie--Nice that people did those pies collectively. What a chore! Hope the sale goes well.
> Sorry your shoulder is bad. Know about that kind of pain. Do you have a good herbal ointment to rub in for relief? I always use Arnica oil or ointment or my Low level laser. But Tea tree ointment can be good.
> 
> Barbara--another venture. My you are traveling this summer. I am exhausted reading about all the traveling. Hope Yosemite is as fun and exciting as your other trips.
> ...


I saw on the internet somewhere... where someone put home made soup in cup cake pans and then froze them.. and then put them in a freezer bag..any time you want a cup of soup there it is.. all nice and ready for you.. I don't think this would work with a self defrosting freezer for too long but would probably get you through the winter.. I thought it would be great for my homemade stock!
Great pic of the butterfly.. it looks so peaceful sitting there.. I use to know the names of all of them and now I can't remember but a few...


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Barbara have a wonderful time in Yosemite!! and thanks for sharing your Hawaiian vacation with us! I know I will never get over there so it is wonderful to see it though your eyes... and thank you for hosting our LP you did a great job!!

DeEtta you don't need to worry about entertaining us.. I am sure we can carry the conversation in many directions by just being here.. Thank you for offering to host again... I am just a few stitches before grafting my edge on my shawl sample so I will be sharing it in you LP and that just seems right doesn't it?? there are mistakes but I have learned from them and I have the confidence to make a full size one now!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Ros it's good to see you again... oh my I love those Ugg booties... you do such beautiful work... and they are adorable.. as is the dress and little Mary Janes...


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Those have made my day. Thank you and it is great to see you here :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


I was thinking the same thing... and beautiful daughters as well!!! (oops I see it is Keira Lee and not your daughters.. how did she grow up so fast!!!!! ) I love the picture of Jackson where the water if falling around him.. great picture!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

RosD said:


> I love the photos Barbara. ????


Thank you, Ros.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

RosD said:


> A few more things. ????


What a beautiful little parade of booties. You do such good work, Ros.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Well I am now caught up..  We are going shopping this morning... the only place within 100 miles is up the coast for my bottles for my Kombucha! my first batch is bottled in Joes beer bottles. (he makes his own beer) and I want my own bottles.. plus I'd hate to get them mixed up some how.. we are also going to get some labels so we can have fancy looking bottles in the fridge.. LOL my first batch was a bit to sweet for me.. when I tested it I liked it but once it was bottled it seems to sweet. So I got some cranberry's and will mix that in with it so it isn't so bad.. It tastes fine.. but a bit more like honey and I want more of a vinegar taste.. I think the cranberry's will be just tart enough to balance it out.. I pour it over ice and will add the berry's then.. they will be crushed finely so they will go up the straw.. I have a large glass that has a lid on it with a straw... I have several of those actually and that is what I use for my tea and my lemon water.. 

Well I have been on this computer for over a hour now.. time to get moving and do something before we leave..


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

annweb said:


> Barbara .it has been a great insight into all the country and many thanks to DH and of course yourself .Make the most of any chance to travel as it may come to a point when you no longer can be bothered .


I think that is part of the push to go. My DH is 8 years older than I am and we thought that we should take very long distance, like overseas, and driving trips while we are still safe drivers. The cruises can be save for times that we want someone else to do all the work.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

RosD said:


> Thank you Norma. Yes we do and because I like multiples, here he is. Jackson just loves water. The last photo is my darling GD Keira-Lee. ????????


Great pictures of Jackson and your GD is very pretty.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Barbara have a wonderful time in Yosemite!! and thanks for sharing your Hawaiian vacation with us! I know I will never get over there so it is wonderful to see it though your eyes... and thank you for hosting our LP you did a great job!!
> 
> DeEtta you don't need to worry about entertaining us.. I am sure we can carry the conversation in many directions by just being here.. Thank you for offering to host again... I am just a few stitches before grafting my edge on my shawl sample so I will be sharing it in you LP and that just seems right doesn't it?? there are mistakes but I have learned from them and I have the confidence to make a full size one now!!


Thank you so much Ronie. I'll do my last post later today after we are all packed. Did most of it yesterday.

I like the muffin tin idea for soup. I often use a Mason jelly jar.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Ronie said:


> I saw on the internet somewhere... where someone put home made soup in cup cake pans and then froze them.. and then put them in a freezer bag..any time you want a cup of soup there it is.. all nice and ready for you.. I don't think this would work with a self defrosting freezer for too long but would probably get you through the winter.. I thought it would be great for my homemade stock!
> Great pic of the butterfly.. it looks so peaceful sitting there.. I use to know the names of all of them and now I can't remember but a few...


Ronie -- this is a great idea. I did the same back int he days of baby food. I made it and then froze in ice cube trays. The popped them out and stored in freezer bags. Each morning for heading to work, I'd take out a variety of food "ice cubes" and put them one each into baby food jars and let them thaw for daily meals. What was particularly good about this approach and would be true of broth, is that if the you want more than a single serving, it is easy to simply defrost multiples which generally don't take any longer to thaw than a single portion.

I can my broth simply because it is easier to store given my situation.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Whew! From about P58 to 67...

We're in an alert (my portable is screaming flash flood warning). I have to check my Yahoo mail and then get off soon! Thanks for the photos and appreciation.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Barbara, I have enjoyed your tour of Hawaii. It has been a treat. I do hope you have a good time in Yosemite and come back with lots of pictures :sm24:


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Belle1 said:


> Barbara -- let me one of the first to thank you for such a wonderful 2 weeks. I've got the next two weeks and agreed to do them as a WIP session, but following you and Tricia, I'm going to feel like a dud. Trying to think of something exciting to add, but so far inspiration hasn't struck. I'll be posting the new thread Sunday am.
> 
> Have a great trip to Yosemite.


Belle, after your great lessons on Shetland knitting, I was worried following you. And those stories of cow antics are all the funny things that have happened. No trips, vacation pictures. You do such lovely work and probably have a topic or thought to get people chatting.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

RosD said:


> A few more things. ????


Okay, I know that I probably missed this post....I'm behind again....so busy with getting the pattern ready for the fall and then I am supposed to teach beginning lace knitting at the LYS in town...but I love those cuffed booties you made. You know, I'm going to have another Grandbaby in the February and I should know whether it is a boy or girl very soon...so I want to have some patterns ready. The little flat bottom and cuff are adorable......

Take care, and thanks in advance.

Okay, is this the one...I think I found it!!!

https://mariannaslazydaisydays.blogspot.co.uk/2016/04/baby-hug-boots.html


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Had to laugh seeing him in his winter parka with sandals. And Kiera Lee is turning into a stunning young woman. They do grow up faster than we are ready.


Ros, I agree with Tanya's statements here. Jackson is too cute and your GD is growing up fast.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

dragonflylace said:


> Okay, I know that I probably missed this post....I'm behind again....so busy with getting the pattern ready for the fall and then I am supposed to teach beginning lace knitting at the LYS in town...but I love those cuffed booties you made. You know, I'm going to have another Grandbaby in the February and I should know whether it is a boy or girl very soon...so I want to have some patterns ready. The little flat bottom and cuff are adorable......
> 
> Take care, and thanks in advance.
> 
> ...


DFL, did you see the little mermaid amiguri in the pictures section? I thought of you immediately when I saw that.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Well I am now caught up..  We are going shopping this morning... the only place within 100 miles is up the coast for my bottles for my Kombucha! my first batch is bottled in Joes beer bottles. (he makes his own beer) and I want my own bottles.. plus I'd hate to get them mixed up some how.. we are also going to get some labels so we can have fancy looking bottles in the fridge.. LOL my first batch was a bit to sweet for me.. when I tested it I liked it but once it was bottled it seems to sweet. So I got some cranberry's and will mix that in with it so it isn't so bad.. It tastes fine.. but a bit more like honey and I want more of a vinegar taste.. I think the cranberry's will be just tart enough to balance it out.. I pour it over ice and will add the berry's then.. they will be crushed finely so they will go up the straw.. I have a large glass that has a lid on it with a straw... I have several of those actually and that is what I use for my tea and my lemon water..
> 
> If your Kombucha is too sweet, two things to consider. First, how much sugar did you use in the ferment to begin with? Second, how long did you let the ferment sit. The sugar is 'eaten' by the culture so there is virtually none left. Another thing about adding flavors--you can do that in the second fermenting stage when you left the Kumbucha sit tightly covered.
> 
> Well I have been on this computer for over a hour now.. time to get moving and do something before we leave..


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Ronie -- this is a great idea. I did the same back int he days of baby food. I made it and then froze in ice cube trays. The popped them out and stored in freezer bags. Each morning for heading to work, I'd take out a variety of food "ice cubes" and put them one each into baby food jars and let them thaw for daily meals. What was particularly good about this approach and would be true of broth, is that if the you want more than a single serving, it is easy to simply defrost multiples which generally don't take any longer to thaw than a single portion.
> 
> I can my broth simply because it is easier to store given my situation.


I save my broths/soups in plastic containers in the freezer. They are sized for adding to vegetables when being cooked or in larger containers if they are to be the base for a large soup pot. I am waiting for cooler weather to set up another bone broth pot for at least a gallon's worth of the good stuff.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you Norma. Yes we do and because I like multiples, here he is. Jackson just loves water. The last photo is my darling GD Keira-Lee. ????????


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Barbara, I have enjoyed your tour of Hawaii. It has been a treat. I do hope you have a good time in Yosemite and come back with lots of pictures :sm24:


Thank you, Norma.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> DFL, did you see the little mermaid amiguri in the pictures section? I thought of you immediately when I saw that.


Oh my gosh that is adorable...I think it has the cutest expression I have seen...


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Here we go for our final tour of the big island. Thanks all for your comments and for coming along on the ride. Thought I would load pictures more than normal; like the ending of fireworks where they give it all they've got. Ok, kind of like that. Most are from the tropical garden. The last is a sunset view from our condo. Aloha and mahalo nui loa (thank you very much).


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Babalou said:


> Here we go for our final tour of the big island. Thanks all for your comments and for coming along on the ride. Thought I would load pictures more than normal; like the ending of fireworks where they give it all they've got. Ok, kind of like that. Most are from the tropical garden. The last is a sunset view from our condo. Aloha and mahalo nui loa (thank you very much).


Thank YOU very much. A magnificent finale :sm24:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Barbara--aloha to you, too. It really was fun. And will expect lots more from Yosemite when you return.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Wish mine was getting big!


I hear you! I was surprised at the size and then someone asked me what they were. Too big I guess!

I just wash the egg shells, let them dry, and when I have several I will put them in a bowl and crush them using a smaller bowl. Then I but them in a container until I need them. I don't eat a lot of eggs usually, but they do slowly accumulate. And then when DH is home he eats eggs frequently.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

RosD said:


> A few more things. ????


Those are beautiful! What a bouquet of booties! :sm24:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Do you just carry the sprigs or crush the leaves & rub on?


Both! Before I leave the house I will crush some of the leaves and rub it on my hands, neck, face and through my hair! I smell like a spicy food! Then I will also have a sprig in the top of my backpack, which is right behind my head. Then one in my front shirt pocket and one usually in my holster.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

annweb said:


> Janet Lee ,I had never heard of Rosemary for mossies .They are cruel insects so it is good to find a deterrent.
> .


I know what you mean! Plus try using sage. They don't like that for some reason either. Of course I like to eat a lot of onions and garlic with some foods and that helps also.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you Norma. Yes we do and because I like multiples, here he is. Jackson just loves water. The last photo is my darling GD Keira-Lee. ????????


Wow, lovely! My DH is rather fascinated with water also! Lovely GD!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

This greenhouse is at Butler University here in Indianapolis. I couldn't resist showing off some of the photos I had that complemented Babalou's photos.

I have more flowers...but I remember this one orchid from Babalou. So I have shown you the two phases. :sm24:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> I know what you mean! Plus try using sage. They don't like that for some reason either. Of course I like to eat a lot of onions and garlic with some foods and that helps also.


When working in the garden I splash vinegar on my exposed skin and it works great. It also works on mosquito bites and poison ivy.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> This greenhouse is at Butler University here in Indianapolis. I couldn't resist showing off some of the photos I had that complemented Babalou's photos.
> 
> I have more flowers...but I remember this one orchid from Babalou. So I have shown you the two phases. :sm24:


That is beautiful. I used to photo buds in several stages as they can have such beautiful geometry as well as color changes.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Here we go for our final tour of the big island. Thanks all for your comments and for coming along on the ride. Thought I would load pictures more than normal; like the ending of fireworks where they give it all they've got. Ok, kind of like that. Most are from the tropical garden. The last is a sunset view from our condo. Aloha and mahalo nui loa (thank you very much).


Ah, what lovely beauty! Thank you so much for sharing with us! The flowers are gorgeous and the views are devine! Thank you!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

tamarque said:


> When working in the garden I splash vinegar on my exposed skin and it works great. It also works on mosquito bites and poison ivy.


I used vinegar when I was a teenager. It dried my skin something awful. Now in the garden I usually have on long pants and long sleeves. With the vitiligo it is just safer for me. It is not over my whole body, but enough to cause pain if in the sun very long.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> This greenhouse is at Butler University here in Indianapolis. I couldn't resist showing off some of the photos I had that complemented Babalou's photos.
> 
> I have more flowers...but I remember this one orchid from Babalou. So I have shown you the two phases. :sm24:


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> I used vinegar when I was a teenager. It dried my skin something awful. Now in the garden I usually have on long pants and long sleeves. With the vitiligo it is just safer for me. It is not over my whole body, but enough to cause pain if in the sun very long.


That is too bad. Are you saying you can not be in the sun at all?


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

On ravelry -->alina-appasov-designs
indian_feathers_8
fiery_salsa
maraschino
sardonyx_scarf
malachite1

I'd love to list the links...but I don't want to be censored by Admin for promotion. The above names are the totally free links among Alina's offerings. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: My effort to try and supply tempting entries.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Rose, lovely grandchildren.

Barbara, great photos of the trip to Hawaii.the flowers are spectacular.

The blueberry festival turned out great, a few spits of rain & some wind gusts but otherwise good. The pie sold like hot cakes, there were still some left when I came home but I'm sure by the end all will be gone.
I didn't buy much, just some beeswax I will use to make lotion bars for Christmas.
My DIL & her friend had their food wagon there & I think did very well, there were constant line ups for their food &'DS had to go home several times for extra things for them, I hope this makes up for the bust the hr in July. They had been asked to come to the PowWow on the reserve in the next town, expecting to be busy they prepared with lots of food but were greeted with comments of white bitches we won't buy from you, go home????


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

tamarque said:


> That is too bad. Are you saying you can not be in the sun at all?


Only short amounts of time. If I have on long sleeves and long pants and a hat it is not too bad. Warm, but doable. I can be in indirect sunlight, so still get my vitamin D requirements! Plus very short amounts of time in the sun. That is a major reason I get out so early in the morning for my hikes. Out and back before the long sleeves and pants get too over warm! Plus I just happen to like to get out early!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Somehow I have gotten so far behind in responding. I have been lurking and reading though. 

I have very much enjoyed all the pictures from Hawaii, Barbara. Thanks so much for sharing. Loved all the beautiful flowers and sunsets and your grand finale. Have a wonderful and safe trip to Yosemite. 

Also enjoyed all the gardening discussions, ideas for getting rid of slugs and recipes! 

Bev, so glad you had a good time away and such a cute picture of the deer family. Your camping set up sure looked cozy. 

Wonderful knitting Julie on your new WFR. The yarn is so perfect for it. 

Ros, such beautiful booties and little dress. It is wonderful to see your sweet grandchildren again too. 

Sorry if I have missed commenting on some things. Just know I have enjoyed reading it all! 

I have still been working steadily on my First Gift Shawl. Also got one potluck mitt finished. I started on the second right away just so I wouldn't get second mitt syndrome :sm01:


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> This greenhouse is at Butler University here in Indianapolis. I couldn't resist showing off some of the photos I had that complemented Babalou's photos.
> 
> I have more flowers...but I remember this one orchid from Babalou. So I have shown you the two phases. :sm24:


That is very cool, Karen. I didn't know what it would look like opened.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

I would like to give a collective thank you to everyone. Will try to get some great pictures in Yosemite.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Karen thank you for the flower pictures I love how it is in both stages... Plus please take care.. it can be very scary being in a 'weather' related warning.. We can get Gale Force warnings and there has been some terrible damage over the years from the rain and wind.. Only when I was in Eastern Oregon did I have to worry about the flooding.. unfortunately my first encounter was just days after we moved to the house on the Ranch and Joe was still in the old place. I was pretty scared but he came out with some of his nephews and I knew if we had to get out of there fast I was in good hands.  

Janette Lee that has to be pretty nice of you to live in the North West then... today the sun has been trying to come out but it is almost 4pm and it isn't out quite yet.. and we are expecting more clouds tonight.. I hope you are able to get out and enjoy these kinds of days!

Thanks for the link to the Baby Hugs pattern.. I'll have to go back and see the mermaid :sm01: I am going to measure the feet of my 'reborn' doll and see if the preemie size will fit!! 

I got my bottles for my Kombucha and they had a book on it too so I got that too.. then they had a half off price sale on the beer making supply's so Joe got plenty of stuff to keep him busy for awhile.. I am so glad I found the book it has answered several questions I have had.. plus lots of recipes! 

Since my gardening has been so bad this year we have been thinking of trying on a small scale some hydropontics! There are shops popping up all over.. it seems like every town has one now. Well the guy gave us a magazine and a catalog for us to look through he said if we needed anything they could order it and we would get a 15% discount.. so now we are really thinking hard.. We are cleaning out the shop and we might just designate a area for it.. it is all still in the thinking stage.. I would really like to grow our own veggies someday!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> This greenhouse is at Butler University here in Indianapolis. I couldn't resist showing off some of the photos I had that complemented Babalou's photos.
> 
> I have more flowers...but I remember this one orchid from Babalou. So I have shown you the two phases. :sm24:


Nice pictures Karen. I especially love the color combination on the bud!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Rose, lovely grandchildren.
> 
> Barbara, great photos of the trip to Hawaii.the flowers are spectacular.
> 
> ...


Glad the blueberry festival turned out so good for you. Nice to have all your work pay off. 
That is too bad about the experience your DIL and friend had at the pow wow. Didn't they have to sign up before hand and get accepted to be there? That sure must have been very hurtful for them - sad.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Karen thank you for the flower pictures I love how it is in both stages... Plus please take care.. it can be very scary being in a 'weather' related warning.. We can get Gale Force warnings and there has been some terrible damage over the years from the rain and wind.. Only when I was in Eastern Oregon did I have to worry about the flooding.. unfortunately my first encounter was just days after we moved to the house on the Ranch and Joe was still in the old place. I was pretty scared but he came out with some of his nephews and I knew if we had to get out of there fast I was in good hands.
> 
> Janette Lee that has to be pretty nice of you to live in the North West then... today the sun has been trying to come out but it is almost 4pm and it isn't out quite yet.. and we are expecting more clouds tonight.. I hope you are able to get out and enjoy these kinds of days!
> 
> ...


Sounds like you had a successful trip to town today Ronie. Glad you got your kombucha bottles and a good book too. I thought of doing hydroponics at one time and researched it. It seemed too expensive for us at the time, but I really liked the whole idea of it.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Here we go for our final tour of the big island. Thanks all for your comments and for coming along on the ride. Thought I would load pictures more than normal; like the ending of fireworks where they give it all they've got. Ok, kind of like that. Most are from the tropical garden. The last is a sunset view from our condo. Aloha and mahalo nui loa (thank you very much).


Absolutely gorgeous and wonderful! xxxooo


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Janette Lee that has to be pretty nice of you to live in the North West then... today the sun has been trying to come out but it is almost 4pm and it isn't out quite yet.. and we are expecting more clouds tonight.. I hope you are able to get out and enjoy these kinds of days!


Yes, it is good for me! I get out in all kinds of weather. Hubby won't go out when it is misty and rainy, but I do. I won't melt or dissolve!

It was clear early this morning. Clouded up around 10 am and has been cloudy and breezy ever since. A nice change.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Yes, it is good for me! I get out in all kinds of weather. Hubby won't go out when it is misty and rainy, but I do. I won't melt or dissolve!
> 
> It was clear early this morning. Clouded up around 10 am and has been cloudy and breezy ever since. A nice change.


I like to be out early, too, for my walks. And this cooler weather today and the next several days is definitely a welcome and nice change. :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Thank YOU very much. A magnificent finale :sm24:


Agreed!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Somehow I have gotten so far behind in responding. I have been lurking and reading though.
> 
> I have very much enjoyed all the pictures from Hawaii, Barbara. Thanks so much for sharing. Loved all the beautiful flowers and sunsets and your grand finale. Have a wonderful and safe trip to Yosemite.
> 
> ...


Thank you, Caryn- it is a treat to work.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Nice setup! Looks like you have pretty much everything you need! :sm24:


Thanks, we sure did. It was a great week.  Thanks to Chris also. And Caryn. 

Yes, thank you Ros for the stitch pattern. I will get it copied off.  You are knitting up a storm. Gorgeous work. Lovely pics of Jackson. How does he stay so cute??

Thanks, Barbara, for this tour of Hawaii. Great finale! Great pics. Have a blast at Yosemite.

JanetLee, so sorry to hear of your sensitivity to the sun. It sounds like you have gotten it figured out, but it must be frustrating sometimes.

Nice pics, Karen. Take care and stay dry.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Thank you, Barbara, for hosting this past LP. Your photos are fantastic! What a wonderful trip to Hawaii you had. :sm02:

DeEtta, your next LP will be just what we need - time to work on WIPs. :sm24:

I was asked to be on a knitting relay team in the Doghouse during the Olympics. I thought a hard week of knitting would do the job, plus I challenged the ladies in the Loft to make progress on their WIPs - piece of cake, I thought. Wrong! :sm06: I finished the Summer Games Shawl the last day of the Olympics and ran out the door to celebrate our 29th anniversary with DH. We were gone for 3 days, we got a kitten last week and a puppy yesterday. I'm playing catch up in a big way.

You have all been in my thoughts and have been missed. :sm02:

Each section of the SG shawl represents sporting events in the Olympic Games. There were four members on each team. We started the day the games opened and had to knit up through our section, post the photo, then the next person on the team could post their section when they got it completed. It was a lot of fun to do.

Pattern Duchess (Mari-Liis) is hosting an Estonian Shawl Workshop for those who get her newsletter. I have learned things already. :sm01:


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Barbara has given us a great 2 weeks while sharing her month long vacation earlier this year to Hawaii. It was incredible looking at the lovely water and seeing the trees gently bending in the breezes while, at least, I was sweltering in the 100+ degree heat. It was a great aid for taking a mental vacation that I very much needed. Hot or not, at least my house is air conditioned so I've been staying in and getting a lot of knitting done. I've started a new Lace Party at:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-420645-1.html#9548030

So please come on over and join in for 2 weeks of WIPs, life in general, and for the USA'rs our last extended holiday for the summer.

See you there.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

TLL said:


> ...I was asked to be on a knitting relay team in the Doghouse during the Olympics. I thought a hard week of knitting would do the job, plus I challenged the ladies in the Loft to make progress on their WIPs - piece of cake, I thought. Wrong! :sm06: I finished the Summer Games Shawl the last day of the Olympics and ran out the door to celebrate our 29th anniversary with DH. We were gone for 3 days, we got a kitten last week and a puppy yesterday. I'm playing catch up in a big way.


Wow Toni -- A lot of work, one could say Olympic in proportion. Nice to have you back with us.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

TLL said:


> Thank you, Barbara, for hosting this past LP. Your photos are fantastic! What a wonderful trip to Hawaii you had. :sm02:
> 
> DeEtta, your next LP will be just what we need - time to work on WIPs. :sm24:
> 
> ...


Your Summer Games Shawl is very lovely! I like the solid color much better than some of the others. Brings out the design more for me.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I like to be out early, too, for my walks. And this cooler weather today and the next several days is definitely a welcome and nice change. :sm02: :sm02:


Yes it is nice! The sun is setting and peeking out now. Lovely colors out there!

Of course with it being bear season right now I have to be extra careful in the early mornings. I have an orange vest and orange hat I wear so they cidiot hunters know I am a human and not a bear!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Toni, love your Summer Games shawl. Beautiful.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Toni, love your Summer Games shawl. Beautiful.


Ditto from me, Toni!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> On ravelry -->alina-appasov-designs
> indian_feathers_8
> fiery_salsa
> maraschino
> ...


Her patterns are really pretty. Thanks.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Thank you Barbara. Our visit to Hawaii was fun and interesting.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

The orchids are so lovely and the swaying Palm trees


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Toni--good to see you again. It sure has been a busy season for you. That Summer Games shawl is beautiful. Great knitting and a lot of it.

I do get the Mari-Lis newsletter but haven't been reading it much. Maybe I should pay closer attention to it.

Taking on a new kitten and puppy? What a glutton for punishment :sm09: Didn't you take in another kitten this past year?

Happy Anniversary to you, too. Hope you had a good time.

JanetLee--that sun sensitivity is really a sorrow. Hope you get your Vit D levels tested and avail yourself of a good Vit D3 supplement.

Those bears can be tricky. My DIL has bear that walk right by their front door and get into the garbage cans no matter how much they tie the covers down. It is a little disconcerting with a small 5 yr old to watch over. We have city people that hunt on my road and have been known to shoot people's dogs. I used to try and keep my kids in during hunting season and warn them of the racism of a lot of these people who would shoot them out of frustration if they couldn't down a deer. It has been a problem around here diminished only by the development which removed some of the hunting terrain close by. Not happy about that development but it has moved the city hunters a bit further away.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sisu said:


> Glad the blueberry festival turned out so good for you. Nice to have all your work pay off.
> That is too bad about the experience your DIL and friend had at the pow wow. Didn't they have to sign up before hand and get accepted to be there? That sure must have been very hurtful for them - sad.


They were asked to come, I'm not sure by who but I think it was someone on band council but there wasn't a "sign up" .
DILs aunt is the health nurse there & DIL works for the ambulance & knows many of the people.
They were very upset & lost $$ for the perishable items they bought & the food they prepared that couldn't be frozen or saved.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

TLL said:


> Thank you, Barbara, for hosting this past LP. Your photos are fantastic! What a wonderful trip to Hawaii you had. :sm02:
> 
> DeEtta, your next LP will be just what we need - time to work on WIPs. :sm24:
> 
> ...


Lovely knitting.
I also signed up for that workshop but have yet to participate, just too much garden, canning & babysitting just lately to do any knitting. I also don't have any suitable yarn in my stash, will have to get to the city or mail order something but hope to still get at it


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

A wonderful set of pics to end your weeks Barbara .Again many thanks and enjoy the next adventure .
Karen be careful and thanks for the pics .
Ronie ..sounds like you had a very productive and happy day out .
Toni ,a beautiful shawl .I suppose kittens are quite a necessity on a farm and dogs too .
Bonnie ,it is so sad that people are unable to be tolerant of each other .
Caryn ,good to see you .
Bev ,have you caught up after your return from holidays ?
I have been held up with my shawl as the beads ,which I had expected to arrive on Fri.have yet to appear.
.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Toni, what a busy life. Your shawl looks lovely and the Estonia one is a great wip


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

TLL said:


> Thank you, Barbara, for hosting this past LP. Your photos are fantastic! What a wonderful trip to Hawaii you had. :sm02:
> 
> DeEtta, your next LP will be just what we need - time to work on WIPs. :sm24:
> 
> ...


Oh my Toni. That is a lot to take on! But how exciting to have a new puppy and AND kitty. Hope we get to see them. Your Summer Games Shawl is beautiful. That was fun to be a spectator to, as well. I enjoyed watching the competition and seeing how fast you all were at getting your parts done! 
Your new Estonian start is looking wonderful too.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Ann. Yes, I feel like I have caught up. A few things need to be done yet, but the major things are done.

Bonnie, I skimmed a lot of LP and skipped a bunch of pages also. So, I do not know the details, but so sorry for your DIL's family and the pow wow. It doesn't sound like a happy one.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> They were asked to come, I'm not sure by who but I think it was someone on band council but there wasn't a "sign up" .
> DILs aunt is the health nurse there & DIL works for the ambulance & knows many of the people.
> They were very upset & lost $$ for the perishable items they bought & the food they prepared that couldn't be frozen or saved.


That is really too bad and kind of strange. I guess they will not be doing that venue again. Glad they had a much better time at the blueberry festival!


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Barbara, thanks so much for hosting us with a wonderful vacation in Hawaii. I loved all those pictures, especially the garden. About 15 years ago I was planning to take a trip to Hawaii with a dear friend but somehow that never happened, so I got to see yours! Probably a good thing as I was single for only a couple years and I might have done something foolish while on vacation. ????☺

Toni, what a gorgeous shawl. I'm sorry to say that I didn't work on any WIPs during the Olympics, just the current pair of socks. 
I do plan on moving closer to the job soon so hopefully by October I will have more knitting time. 

Bonnie, what a shame that DIL had to experience the loss of $$ because of that. 

Karen, thanks for sharing the before and after photos of that orchid. Amazing!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

TLL said:


> Thank you, Barbara, for hosting this past LP. Your photos are fantastic! What a wonderful trip to Hawaii you had. :sm02:
> 
> DeEtta, your next LP will be just what we need - time to work on WIPs. :sm24:
> 
> ...


Your shawl is absolutely stunning, Toni. I have been thinking of making a solid color that would go with everything. I think white might be the ticket!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bonnie--based on how i see others respond, I think my understanding and response to your DIL's unhappy experience is quite different. I am sorry she was the recipient of hostile behavior. That is never comfortable. However, given the virulence of racism against Native Americans in Canada as well as in the US, I also understand the anger that many Native Americans feel toward Caucasians who are the controlling group. The nature of racism is such that it is so embedded in the society that it is very hard to separate the individuals from the group that represents the power structure. I can say that more than once have I been in that same situation where the response was way more hostile and downright violent against me. There was one time that I was invited to participate in a group where some were not accepting and took out their historical pain and rage on me physically as I was in their territory and accessible. In that situation I was a lot closer than your DIL who was there as an outside vendor. I was living with these people and quite far from my home so there was no get in your car and drive home possibility. It was also very divisive for that group and they went thru their changes just as I had to resolve my feelings. But they were not going to do that in front of me. Believe it or not, I was invited back the next year and did go. I was assured that the offending person had been dealt with and the group would not allow such a reaction again. Having much experience in dealing with racism from many sides, I saw how difficult it was for them to resolve this situation within themselves. For my part it took some soul searching to keep perspective and see the problem from the bigger picture and know that it was not me personally, but the conditions of our society that understandably cause pain and distrust. I would venture a guess that the NA people went thru their own internal discussions over the situation with your DIL. And I can tell you that I have seen the same behavior when dealing with radical feminists years ago when even male babies were not allowed in women's spaces. That may sound strange to you but it was not to people who were processing their own rage over the sexism that prevailed, and still does. Many of these women were survivors of rape and other forms or assault and repression. The women's movement went thru a period when it needed to take a separatist position while working thru the historical roots of oppression. Not wanting to get heavily into this so my few words here may not communicate what I wish them to do, but hope this provides some thought for greater understanding and perspective. Without confronting the roots of these problems and taking collective responsibility we will never be able to resolve them and that i know unequivocally.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Toni--is the Mari-Lis Estonian Workshop being done thru her newsletter? i will try to find it but if you have a URL that would be appreciated.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

tamarque said:


> JanetLee--that sun sensitivity is really a sorrow. Hope you get your Vit D levels tested and avail yourself of a good Vit D3 supplement.
> 
> Those bears can be tricky. My DIL has bear that walk right by their front door and get into the garbage cans no matter how much they tie the covers down. It is a little disconcerting with a small 5 yr old to watch over. We have city people that hunt on my road and have been known to shoot people's dogs. I used to try and keep my kids in during hunting season and warn them of the racism of a lot of these people who would shoot them out of frustration if they couldn't down a deer. It has been a problem around here diminished only by the development which removed some of the hunting terrain close by. Not happy about that development but it has moved the city hunters a bit further away.


Yes, it can be a problem, but I have learned to live with it. My Vit D levels are great, and I do take a supplement. There are others in my family with it also. I have read that it is mostly darker skinned folks who get it. Of course I am the only light skinned, freckled, used to be redhead, in the family! Looks funny since we have a huge slice of Cherokee in us. :sm26: I do stand out at family gatherings!

It is not the bears I mind as it is the hunters with no clue. They are the reason I wear the bright orange vest and hat this time of year. :sm06:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Yes, it can be a problem, but I have learned to live with it. My Vit D levels are great, and I do take a supplement. There are others in my family with it also. I have read that it is mostly darker skinned folks who get it. Of course I am the only light skinned, freckled, used to be redhead, in the family! Looks funny since we have a huge slice of Cherokee in us. :sm26: I do stand out at family gatherings!
> 
> It is not the bears I mind as it is the hunters with no clue. They are the reason I wear the bright orange vest and hat this time of year. :sm06:


We have a similar sort of problem here, with trigger happy deer hunters shooting sometimes their own family, or those of another hunting party, dead, for careless discharge at any movement.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Yes, it can be a problem, but I have learned to live with it. My Vit D levels are great, and I do take a supplement. There are others in my family with it also. I have read that it is mostly darker skinned folks who get it. Of course I am the only light skinned, freckled, used to be redhead, in the family! Looks funny since we have a huge slice of Cherokee in us. :sm26: I do stand out at family gatherings!
> 
> It is not the bears I mind as it is the hunters with no clue. They are the reason I wear the bright orange vest and hat this time of year. :sm06:


I do remember in other KP forums you saying you are part Native American. I guess it is the non-part that is sun sensitive. My understanding is that darker skin with its higher levels of melatonin tends to limit the amount of Vit D formed with sun exposure while also protecting against burning. It is also the reason Vit D deficiency is greater in darker skinned people. My daughter, OTH, with her darker skin is very subject to sunburn. I directed her to up her Vit D before she went to Haiti one summer to help prevent sunburn, 10K i.u. daily, and it helped a lot. Being out in the sharp semi-tropic sun for 2 weeks she suffered no burning.

Glad you have it under control.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> They were asked to come, I'm not sure by who but I think it was someone on band council but there wasn't a "sign up" .
> DILs aunt is the health nurse there & DIL works for the ambulance & knows many of the people.
> They were very upset & lost $$ for the perishable items they bought & the food they prepared that couldn't be frozen or saved.


That whole incident turns my stomach... I can remember the nasty remarks made way back in the 60's.. you would think that those people would of grown by now.. they just show their ignorance and prejudice in a way that was more harmful to them than they were to your friends.. it takes far more energy to be hateful than it does to be kind and to let what you don't like or understand to just pass you by... they didn't need to eat their food but they also didn't need to comment anything on it either..

I lived close to the Indian reservation in Arizona and they didn't like their 'white' mailman.. and took her and killed her.. that was in the 80's and I remember being terrified to go outside or even let my daughter ride the bus...it was a isolated incident and not all on the Reservation felt the same way... but it was still scary... I changed my daughters school to a school close to where I worked and they were fine with it... now you have to go to school in your own district..


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Toni--is the Mari-Lis Estonian Workshop being done thru her newsletter? i will try to find it but if you have a URL that would be appreciated.


Yes, her workshop is via her newsletter and a private facebook page that you request permission to join. It is quite fun to see the variations of shawls developing.

I believe our beloved DFL spoke of the double strand cast on. It is amazing how different it looks - maybe I'm just getting more experienced and starting to "see" the differences finally. :sm08:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Thank you, Barbara, for hosting this past LP. Your photos are fantastic! What a wonderful trip to Hawaii you had. :sm02:
> 
> DeEtta, your next LP will be just what we need - time to work on WIPs. :sm24:
> 
> ...


Toni I love it!!! you did a great job with it... I really wanted to join in.. but I would of never gotten it past the star!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Thank you, everyone!!! The Summer Games Shawl was "Olympic" in size! I was not expecting a shawl that big. :sm06: The solid color did show off Elizabeth's stitch pattern wonderfully. :sm02:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Yes it is nice! The sun is setting and peeking out now. Lovely colors out there!
> 
> Of course with it being bear season right now I have to be extra careful in the early mornings. I have an orange vest and orange hat I wear so they cidiot hunters know I am a human and not a bear!


I love that term Cidiot's it fits them perfectly! I was surprised that last week when we went to the dump (transfer station..LOL) that I saw some Skat.. I take the dogs for a walk down the road and was very grateful for the few cars that drove by... I knew that I could fend it off for the few seconds it would take to get the attention of someone.. LOL but I'll be much more careful from now on.. I have never seen a bear out there but he was there that's for sure.. maybe I need blow horn for my walks now..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Yes, it can be a problem, but I have learned to live with it. My Vit D levels are great, and I do take a supplement. There are others in my family with it also. I have read that it is mostly darker skinned folks who get it. Of course I am the only light skinned, freckled, used to be redhead, in the family! Looks funny since we have a huge slice of Cherokee in us. :sm26: I do stand out at family gatherings!
> 
> It is not the bears I mind as it is the hunters with no clue. They are the reason I wear the bright orange vest and hat this time of year. :sm06:


You have similar blood lines as I do!!  my hair is not red but has reddish highlights to it... and like you say.. a Large Slice of Cherokee!! :sm01: I do have the freckles too...


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> That whole incident turns my stomach... I can remember the nasty remarks made way back in the 60's.. you would think that those people would of grown by now.. they just show their ignorance and prejudice in a way that was more harmful to them than they were to your friends.. it takes far more energy to be hateful than it does to be kind and to let what you don't like or understand to just pass you by... they didn't need to eat their food but they also didn't need to comment anything on it either..
> 
> I lived close to the Indian reservation in Arizona and they didn't like their 'white' mailman.. and took her and killed her.. that was in the 80's and I remember being terrified to go outside or even let my daughter ride the bus...it was a isolated incident and not all on the Reservation felt the same way... but it was still scary... I changed my daughters school to a school close to where I worked and they were fine with it... now you have to go to school in your own district..


It would be nice if people related out of kindness but without honesty for the harm caused to others along with empathy for other people's situations that will not change the culture that we have. I can only imagine people of color will 'get over it' when we have a society that stops abusing them. Some people may be able to 'pass' as a means of getting along, but that is not an opportunity for large numbers of people. it just helps to create blinders. I always think of the adage about not judging others "until you walk a mile in their shoes." I believe that came from an old Native American adage and without that empathy only negative judgement ensues.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Toni I love it!!! you did a great job with it... I really wanted to join in.. but I would of never gotten it past the star!


Oh, I know you better than that! Eventually you would persist and get it done. Most of the pattern was/is charted - a piece of cake for you. :sm24:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I love that term Cidiot's it fits them perfectly! I was surprised that last week when we went to the dump (transfer station..LOL) that I saw some Skat.. I take the dogs for a walk down the road and was very grateful for the few cars that drove by... I knew that I could fend it off for the few seconds it would take to get the attention of someone.. LOL but I'll be much more careful from now on.. I have never seen a bear out there but he was there that's for sure.. maybe I need blow horn for my walks now..


Feel free to use the term anytime!

A few years back there were some places where cidiots were baiting bears with old pastries. A few reports to the Critter Control folks put a stop to that! With all the berry bushes around here there really is not need to bait them! Just get there early in the morning and wait for the bear to come by for a snack! I am so glad they haven't figured that one out!

Yes, be careful. So far I have been a decent distance from them or able to scare them off. After I take some pictures of course!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Ronie said:


> You have similar blood lines as I do!!  my hair is not red but has reddish highlights to it... and like you say.. a Large Slice of Cherokee!! :sm01: I do have the freckles too...


Thanks for the giggle! I have known several Cherokee and we all have freckles! I used to think it was a "white" thing, but it isn't! I still have a few red hairs mixed in with the silver/gray/whatever.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

tamarque said:


> It would be nice if people related out of kindness but without honesty for the harm caused to others along with empathy for other people's situations that will not change the culture that we have. I can only imagine people of color will 'get over it' when we have a society that stops abusing them. Some people may be able to 'pass' as a means of getting along, but that is not an opportunity for large numbers of people. it just helps to create blinders. I always think of the adage about not judging others "until you walk a mile in their shoes." I believe that came from an old Native American adage and without that empathy only negative judgement ensues.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Thanks for the giggle! I have known several Cherokee and we all have freckles! I used to think it was a "white" thing, but it isn't! I still have a few red hairs mixed in with the silver/gray/whatever.


Where do you think the red hair/freckles come from genetically? There always were intermarriages and rapes galore from the army as well as cowboys and settlers.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Where do you think the red hair/freckles come from genetically? There always were intermarriages and rapes galore from the army as well as cowboys and settlers.


Oh dear, I just laughed out loud and hope the neighbors were not scared! The dog did stop barking for a while though!

I know, all the mixing will result on some interesting results. Sad to think so much of it was rape but it was.

My mother always wanted a red head son and wanted to name him Mike. She got me instead. Still think that one is funny.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> We have a similar sort of problem here, with trigger happy deer hunters shooting sometimes their own family, or those of another hunting party, dead, for careless discharge at any movement.


Reminds me of the story of a hunter that the game wardens could not convince had shot a horse instead of a deer, even though it was wearing shoes (horseshoes) :sm12:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Oh dear, I just laughed out loud and hope the neighbors were not scared! The dog did stop barking for a while though!
> 
> I know, all the mixing will result on some interesting results. Sad to think so much of it was rape but it was.
> 
> My mother always wanted a red head son and wanted to name him Mike. She got me instead. Still think that one is funny.


What was her thing about a red head, much less a son? Was she Native American? People develop such funny/strange goals and standards with some pretty unusual thinking.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

tamarque said:


> What was her thing about a red head, much less a son? Was she Native American? People develop such funny/strange goals and standards with some pretty unusual thinking.


With her? Who knows. Untreated mental problems all her life. Maybe she had a good "encounter" with a red headed man and she wanted a reminder.

Yes, I get the Cherokee from both sides of my family. Her faternal grandmother was 100% Cherokee. Her dad looked it also! Talk about thick black hair. She had that hair also.

Talking about red highlights, my brother and sister have/had the rich blue black hair. Of course now both of them are more gray than black. I was the only one who was different. I have read that red is a recessive gene, so it but have been on both sides for me to end up with it. Wish it was still red, but such is life and I am not going to dye it! That would be silly. It was a dark rich red. Too difficult to match probably. I don't have any pictures of me from that time. My house burned down years ago and then with being dis-owned, I really don't have any momentos to speak of. Such is life!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> With her? Who knows. Untreated mental problems all her life. Maybe she had a good "encounter" with a red headed man and she wanted a reminder.
> 
> Yes, I get the Cherokee from both sides of my family. Her faternal grandmother was 100% Cherokee. Her dad looked it also! Talk about thick black hair. She had that hair also.
> 
> Talking about red highlights, my brother and sister have/had the rich blue black hair. Of course now both of them are more gray than black. I was the only one who was different. I have read that red is a recessive gene, so it but have been on both sides for me to end up with it. Wish it was still red, but such is life and I am not going to dye it! That would be silly. It was a dark rich red. Too difficult to match probably. I don't have any pictures of me from that time. My house burned down years ago and then with being dis-owned, I really don't have any momentos to speak of. Such is life!


Yes, red is recessive as I recall so there were other gene sets that got into that Cherokee gene pool. Those recessives can hang around a heck of a long time throughout the generations waiting to raise their little red heads.

Losing your house to a fire is awful. I lost mine in 1985 and there are still moments when it all comes back or certain things I had are really missed all over again. Being dis-owned on top of that is quite a bit of loss and tragedy in life, plus losing children. Some very hard times there. Don't want to probe more and awaken old hurts. It takes a lot of inner strength to withstand such major tragedies and to come thru with humor and positive energy really makes you a winner.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Yes, red is recessive as I recall so there were other gene sets that got into that Cherokee gene pool. Those recessives can hang around a heck of a long time throughout the generations waiting to raise their little red heads.
> 
> Losing your house to a fire is awful. I lost mine in 1985 and there are still moments when it all comes back or certain things I had are really missed all over again. Being dis-owned on top of that is quite a bit of loss and tragedy in life, plus losing children. Some very hard times there. Don't want to probe more and awaken old hurts. It takes a lot of inner strength to withstand such major tragedies and to come thru with humor and positive energy really makes you a winner.


Not a problem. There are folks out there who have endured worse than me and they are hold their head up high. The least I can do is follow such good examples.

Thank you for your kind words! :sm11:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Not a problem. There are folks out there who have endured worse than me and they are hold their head up high. The least I can do is follow such good examples.
> 
> Thank you for your kind words! :sm11:


Good to have strong role models to look to for strength. I tried to do that for my kids and sometimes think I was too strong. It may have made them feel they could not have such strength. My daughter did tell me once, years ago, that she couldn't believe how strong I was when we had our fire and lost everything, and how she relied on me to be that backbone. Sure wish I had someone to lean on for myself, but such were the conditions of our life back then


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

JanetLee, you truly are courageous. Hugs.

Here's a picture of some yarn I purchased while at the shore. I thought of you, Tanya, when I purchased the multicolored one. I am going to make a cowl with purple beads. The light brown/gold I purchased a Tuesday Morning. Yes, I found one down there. They had some gorgeous Italian yarn that had a great feel, but alas the roof ate up any extra money. The brown yarn is a cotton/linen blend that I got when our LYS went out of business. I thought the light brown/gold would brighten up the brown a bit.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> JanetLee, you truly are courageous. Hugs.
> 
> Here's a picture of some yarn I purchased while at the shore. I thought of you, Tanya, when I purchased the multicolored one. I am going to make a cowl with purple beads. The light brown/gold I purchased a Tuesday Morning. Yes, I found one down there. They had some gorgeous Italian yarn that had a great feel, but alas the roof ate up any extra money. The brown yarn is a cotton/linen blend that I got when our LYS went out of business. I thought the light brown/gold would brighten up the brown a bit.


Yummy yarn. I had gotten some Italian wool on ebay several years ago. It was terrific yarn. I do understand about roofs being hungry suckers. Fortunately, and hopefully, it is an every 25 yr event. That multi-color yarn looks wonderful. Is it the same weight as the brown yarn? They look different in the pic but that can be deceptive.

Have been sampling with some of the pima yarn and it is wonderfully soft. Think it will feel good against the skin. I do have a problem with design. Will try to scan in a sketch to see if anyone can give me some tips. Think I should do it on the new LP.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you Norma. Yes we do and because I like multiples, here he is. Jackson just loves water. The last photo is my darling GD Keira-Lee. ????????


Great photos. Your grand daughter is a beauty.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> My garden always torments me with its problems but it also gives me great pleasure and great exercise. However, the food that I do get is great and feeds me all year. And gardeners always love to talk about it, just like knitters.


It is all part of the fun and the challenge trying to outwit mother nature - in small ways at least.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

run4fittness said:


> Not a problem. There are folks out there who have endured worse than me and they are hold their head up high. The least I can do is follow such good examples.
> 
> Thank you for your kind words! :sm11:


Inspiring :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Great buys, Bev :sm24:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Here we go for our final tour of the big island. Thanks all for your comments and for coming along on the ride. Thought I would load pictures more than normal; like the ending of fireworks where they give it all they've got. Ok, kind of like that. Most are from the tropical garden. The last is a sunset view from our condo. Aloha and mahalo nui loa (thank you very much).


Stunning photos. I have enjoyed visiting Hawaii with you Barbara.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> This greenhouse is at Butler University here in Indianapolis. I couldn't resist showing off some of the photos I had that complemented Babalou's photos.
> 
> I have more flowers...but I remember this one orchid from Babalou. So I have shown you the two phases. :sm24:


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm01:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> It is all part of the fun and the challenge trying to outwit mother nature - in small ways at least.


Or learning to work with her :sm09:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Tanya, the multicolored yarn is sock weight, I think. It's got a fuzz to it that adds a bit.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Tanya, the multicolored yarn is sock weight, I think. It's got a fuzz to it that adds a bit.


That is what confused me. That fuzz makes it look quite soft.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> JanetLee, you truly are courageous. Hugs.
> 
> Here's a picture of some yarn I purchased while at the shore. .......


I totally agree, JanetLee. You have handled these difficulties with much grace.

Pretty yarns, Bev! It will be fun to see your cowl with beads. :sm17:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Did I miss the link to the new LP?


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Did I miss the link to the new LP?


Guess so -- Please come on over and join us.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-420645-11.html#9554803


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Reminds me of the story of a hunter that the game wardens could not convince had shot a horse instead of a deer, even though it was wearing shoes (horseshoes) :sm12:


Goodness me.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Bonnie--based on how i see others respond, I think my understanding and response to your DIL's unhappy experience is quite different. I am sorry she was the recipient of hostile behavior. That is never comfortable. However, given the virulence of racism against Native Americans in Canada as well as in the US, I also understand the anger that many Native Americans feel toward Caucasians who are the controlling group. The nature of racism is such that it is so embedded in the society that it is very hard to separate the individuals from the group that represents the power structure. I can say that more than once have I been in that same situation where the response was way more hostile and downright violent against me. There was one time that I was invited to participate in a group where some were not accepting and took out their historical pain and rage on me physically as I was in their territory and accessible. In that situation I was a lot closer than your DIL who was there as an outside vendor. I was living with these people and quite far from my home so there was no get in your car and drive home possibility. It was also very divisive for that group and they went thru their changes just as I had to resolve my feelings. But they were not going to do that in front of me. Believe it or not, I was invited back the next year and did go. I was assured that the offending person had been dealt with and the group would not allow such a reaction again. Having much experience in dealing with racism from many sides, I saw how difficult it was for them to resolve this situation within themselves. For my part it took some soul searching to keep perspective and see the problem from the bigger picture and know that it was not me personally, but the conditions of our society that understandably cause pain and distrust. I would venture a guess that the NA people went thru their own internal discussions over the situation with your DIL. And I can tell you that I have seen the same behavior when dealing with radical feminists years ago when even male babies were not allowed in women's spaces. That may sound strange to you but it was not to people who were processing their own rage over the sexism that prevailed, and still does. Many of these women were survivors of rape and other forms or assault and repression. The women's movement went thru a period when it needed to take a separatist position while working thru the historical roots of oppression. Not wanting to get heavily into this so my few words here may not communicate what I wish them to do, but hope this provides some thought for greater understanding and perspective. Without confronting the roots of these problems and taking collective responsibility we will never be able to resolve them and that i know unequivocally.


I have always said, I don't care if you are black, white or green, act decent & you will be treated that way. I worked 35 yrs in the hospital & rarely had problems even with the drunks. It seems to me the people near my age are fine but many of the younger ones are very anti-white. Had the girls just decided on their own to show up, they /I wouldn't have been upset but when asked to come you don't expect that treatment.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Ronie said:


> That whole incident turns my stomach... I can remember the nasty remarks made way back in the 60's.. you would think that those people would of grown by now.. they just show their ignorance and prejudice in a way that was more harmful to them than they were to your friends.. it takes far more energy to be hateful than it does to be kind and to let what you don't like or understand to just pass you by... they didn't need to eat their food but they also didn't need to comment anything on it either..
> 
> I lived close to the Indian reservation in Arizona and they didn't like their 'white' mailman.. and took her and killed her.. that was in the 80's and I remember being terrified to go outside or even let my daughter ride the bus...it was a isolated incident and not all on the Reservation felt the same way... but it was still scary... I changed my daughters school to a school close to where I worked and they were fine with it... now you have to go to school in your own district..


We are surrounded by reserve, with 60 miles there are 7 with another 4 not much farther. I went to school with lots of them & have no problem calling them friends. It seems to me the anti-white sentiment is coming from the younger folks mostly. I think the biggest problem is many won't work & they don't integrate. There is also many problems with drugs & alcohol


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I love that term Cidiot's it fits them perfectly! I was surprised that last week when we went to the dump (transfer station..LOL) that I saw some Skat.. I take the dogs for a walk down the road and was very grateful for the few cars that drove by... I knew that I could fend it off for the few seconds it would take to get the attention of someone.. LOL but I'll be much more careful from now on.. I have never seen a bear out there but he was there that's for sure.. maybe I need blow horn for my walks now..


I think Cidiots is a great term! We had some city folks move to an acreage near us. My DH is a hunter & saw the wife walking her dog down a fence line wearing a brown fur coat & hat in hunting season???? Silly woman, I know hunters need to really look but people have to show a few smarts too!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Feel free to use the term anytime!
> 
> A few years back there were some places where cidiots were baiting bears with old pastries. A few reports to the Critter Control folks put a stop to that! With all the berry bushes around here there really is not need to bait them! Just get there early in the morning and wait for the bear to come by for a snack! I am so glad they haven't figured that one out!
> 
> Yes, be careful. So far I have been a decent distance from them or able to scare them off. After I take some pictures of course!


About 10 yrs ago some really smart tourists in Banff thought it would be cute to get a photo of a bear taking food from their sons hands, they put honey on his hand, the little boy, about 6-8 I think was killed.
Last year in Jasper we saw a grizzly on the side of the road & a fool trying to get close, he was at least 1/4 mile from his car, to take pictures.
How can people be so stupid.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> With her? Who knows. Untreated mental problems all her life. Maybe she had a good "encounter" with a red headed man and she wanted a reminder.
> 
> Yes, I get the Cherokee from both sides of my family. Her faternal grandmother was 100% Cherokee. Her dad looked it also! Talk about thick black hair. She had that hair also.
> 
> Talking about red highlights, my brother and sister have/had the rich blue black hair. Of course now both of them are more gray than black. I was the only one who was different. I have read that red is a recessive gene, so it but have been on both sides for me to end up with it. Wish it was still red, but such is life and I am not going to dye it! That would be silly. It was a dark rich red. Too difficult to match probably. I don't have any pictures of me from that time. My house burned down years ago and then with being dis-owned, I really don't have any momentos to speak of. Such is life!


My mom came from a family of red heads, I have red highlight but my sister is strawberry blond
I can't imagine losing both children & your house & all your mementos, as others said, you are a strong woman


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Oh, Bonnie, what a horrible story about the bear and little boy. How can parents be so stupid?


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My mom came from a family of red heads, I have red highlight but my sister is strawberry blond
> I can't imagine losing both children & your house & all your mementos, as others said, you are a strong woman


Remember the "Footprints in the Sand"? There is a lot of sand under my feet with only one set of prints.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> About 10 yrs ago some really smart tourists in Banff thought it would be cute to get a photo of a bear taking food from their sons hands, they put honey on his hand, the little boy, about 6-8 I think was killed.
> Last year in Jasper we saw a grizzly on the side of the road & a fool trying to get close, he was at least 1/4 mile from his car, to take pictures.
> How can people be so stupid.


That is horrible! Let me guess, the parents were not even fined.

The fool on the side of the road was lucky. I remember coming face to face with a grizzly and I swear my heart was trying to jump out of my chest. Thank goodness the grizzly was just as startled as me and took off at a run.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Remember the "Footprints in the Sand"? There is a lot of sand under my feet with only one set of prints.


 :sm24: I know the feeling.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: I know the feeling.


I dare say a lot of us do.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> I dare say a lot of us do.


True.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have always said, I don't care if you are black, white or green, act decent & you will be treated that way. I worked 35 yrs in the hospital & rarely had problems even with the drunks. It seems to me the people near my age are fine but many of the younger ones are very anti-white. Had the girls just decided on their own to show up, they /I wouldn't have been upset but when asked to come you don't expect that treatment.


I agree that treating people with decency is a good beginning. However, racism and other forms of prejudice and bigotry is much too complicated to even begin a discussion here. And today this is an especially sensitive issue for me as I just spent all day in Federal Court supporting a Black woman hired by some 'decent' white people because she was Black and then fired her because she was Black and doing her job infinitely better than her white co-guidance counselors. I had to sit there and listen to some of the most classic racist crap in a case being heard by a jury of white working class people who looked like they couldn't understand most of what was being said as their life experiences were just too limited and watch them zone out half the time. So I will state that this conversation should not be happening here. At some other point I can be free privately to discuss it.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Oh, Bonnie, what a horrible story about the bear and little boy. How can parents be so stupid?


My definition of Stupid----Ignorance (a state of not knowing) + Arrogance (an unwillingness to learn). This explains a lot of people's behavior and belief systems.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

tamarque said:


> I agree that treating people with decency is a good beginning. However, racism and other forms of prejudice and bigotry is much too complicated to even begin a discussion here. And today this is an especially sensitive issue for me as I just spent all day in Federal Court supporting a Black woman hired by some 'decent' white people because she was Black and then fired her because she was Black and doing her job infinitely better than her white co-guidance counselors. I had to sit there and listen to some of the most classic racist crap in a case being heard by a jury of white working class people who looked like they couldn't understand most of what was being said as their life experiences were just too limited and watch them zone out half the time. So I will state that this conversation should not be happening here. At some other point I can be free privately to discuss it.


I agree that continuing this "topic" too long can only erode immediate tolerances. Try the reverse situation where a white woman wanted to attend a college that is predominantly attended by black people in Mississippi. Her employer fired her after only a month because of her "choice" of colleges. She was only trying for a journalism major...where does it matter what college is chosen? Mom's story...not mine.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> I dare say a lot of us do.


I totally agree.


----------

